# Epic M&M: Issue 4 (IC)



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

*October 9, 2120
Mega-city of New York*
*EPIC Institute*
*5AM... damn early*

Three weeks.

After the grueling hell of training you have been going through, it’s hard to believe it has only been three weeks. The exams yesterday were brutal, even for the most intelligent of you, so when you were told you would have a day off finally, you nearly wept with joy. Still, habit has you up at 5AM, and despite your best efforts, sleep eludes you.

*Amazon*
The past few weeks have been very hard for you. School, training and Dara constantly in your mind have worn you out. Worst yet, Empath hasn’t been able to remove the mental link, and you think, if anything, the link is stronger than ever. Dara has no more control than before, leaving you feel like you’ve lead two lives. The only time you get any peace is when Dara is with Monica. At least she isn't ticked at you anymore. But now it’s morning and even though you turned your alarm clock into a large plastic sphere last night, you are waking up.

Brain… hurt… must… have… more… sleep…

_Hi Raisa!_

You sit up, startled, one eye open, one eye shut and slowly focus on Dara who is sitting on your legs.

_Are you packed? We gotta get up and go go go! Goin’ to Master Wen’s place today! Jet’s not gonna sit on the tarmack all morning waiting for us!_

You see Dara’s bags in your living room, and your own suitcase half packed on the floor where you left it last night.

“I made you these too last night,” Dara says, and you distinctly remember dreaming about making clothes. Guess it wasn’t a dream. Pretty nice clothes though, practically half a wardrobe. And is that a new EPIC uniform just for you? Wow, pretty nice! Black with a red pattern on the right side. You wouldn’t be surprised if Dara made a matching one. Wait she did. She’s wearing it.

“I couldn’t sleep. You were having some pretty uhmmmm exciting dreams,” she says with a giggle.

“_Good morning, Amazon,_” ARIS says, using your code name. “_A reminder that your plane will leave at 7AM this morning. Also, I let Dara into your room._”

*Johan*
While others may be looking forward to a day off, you are looking forward to finally completing your armor! The final fitting is today, and after putting so much effort into it in the last few weeks, you can’t wait to give it a few personal tests. 

“_Good morning, Joh…_” is all you hear out of ARIS before you are dressed and out the door.

Sanchez is already waiting for you when you arrive, and Anna and Rebound pretty much chase you across the yard as you run there. Your armor is on a stand, gleaming a silver grey. It looks supple yet strong and fills you with pride that you made it with your own two hands.

*Kevin*
Today’s the day, you think to yourself in bed. You look over at your packed bags. At least you’re ready to go.

The last few weeks have been hellish. You consider yourself a smart person, but the training sessions and classload were nearly too much to bear. But the training definitely got you used to copying people’s powers from EPIC, though there are a few you really don’t want to do again. Mimicing Thunder and Titan gave you a headache for a week, and mimicing Nova reduced your clothes to ash, and destroyed ¾ of the soccer pitch in the process. But you’ve got a good handle on everyone elses powers.

“_Good morning, Kevin,_” ARIS says. “_A reminder that the plane will leave a 7AM for Master Wen’s Academy._”

*Loki*
Your alarm goes off and you’re out of bed in an instant. Thank god for those chips Monica gave you or you’d never have gotten through the last three weeks. The one you have on is still working too, making you full of energy. Your mind reviews the tests yesterday and you’re confident you blazed through them with flying colors.

ARIS greets you.

“_Good morning, Loki,_” the computer says, using your codename now regularly. “_There is a video message awaiting you._”

The message pops up and it is Monica (your Monica, not the _other_ Monica).

“Hey Randall. When are you going to come see me again? E-mail just aint cutting it, buster,” she says with a grin. “Call me when you get a day off!”

*Michelle*
A day off, and you don’t get it. How fair is that. You roll out of bed remembering that you have to attend the morning briefing with Thunder and Mendez. Why did you get nominated as leader anyway, you grumble to yourself.

“_Good morning, Michelle,_” ARIS says, activating as you get up. “_The morning briefing will be at 6:00 AM. There have been twelve criminal incidents with suspected mutant involvement in the Mega City of New York within the last 24 hours, and there is one news broadcast slated to be discussed this morning. Would you like to review the media broadcast before attending the morning briefing?_”

You hear a tapping at the window. You look over and it’s Tara. She looks exhausted like she hasn’t slept, but really excited at the same time.

*Neutron*
Thanks to Sandstone and Empath, the blood ‘samples’ were delivered on time. You can’t help but grin again at how you’ve duped Affifi. Sandstone left for Africa to investigate the situation covertaly soon after your training began, and you haven’t heard from him since, save for weekly check ins with Thunder. Affifi sent you one final e-mail, confirming he received the package, and you haven’t heard from him since, which is just fine by you.

Rolling out of bed, you look at your new uniform just completed yesterday by Dara. The fitting was entertaining, at least for the Dara, Monica, Anna, Dara, Michelle, Raisa and about eight other girls who were there for some reason. Probably not your most shining moment… heck, you can chalk it up to supremely embarassing, but you got out of there with your skin intact and more than one message in your email when you got to your room last night from this or that girl.

“_Good morning, Neutron,_” ARIS says. “_You have no new messages this morning._”

You start to get up but remember suddenly that Sandstone should have left a message with Thunder already this morning and he always keeps you informed.

*Vincent*
X12 has long since moved back to his room, and thank goodness. The guy is good and all, but a space to your own is a must! But now, it’s morning. Morning?!

Woo hoo! Morning! No training! Wings feel fine! Finally, some free flight time!

You hop out of bed and stagger slightly, dropping to your knees as pain lances up your back. This is about twenty times worse than your daily back pain since Jackal’s attack. You reach over and put your hand on the small of your back and there is a huge lump. Your eyes open in shock as something _in_ the lump moves!

Then, excrutiating agony! It’s so much that it takes your breath away, and you don’t even get a scream out. You pass out moments after you see a long, thin, triangular tipped tail sprout from your body, wave in the air briefly, then collapse to the floor.

“_Good morning, Vincent. Is there anything I can do for you this morning?_” ARIS asks. Getting no response, she repeats the request twice more. “_I am notifying the senior members of your non-responsiveness, Vincent, in case you are unable to respond due to a medical condition._”

You wake up a few minutes later, Trailblazer hovering over you. “Vince, partner. You ok there, buckaroo?” He seems far more concerned with if you are hurt than your very apparent tail.

*Straightjacket*
You wake up, refreshed from your sleep. Your dad is sitting in a recliner outside your room, reading your Investigative Techniques textbook.

“Damn, I could do this for a living,” he says when he notices you awake waving the book at you.

“_Good morning, Straightjacket,_” ARIS says. _“You have one hundred and twenty nine new messages in your e-mail fan folder. Thirty one contain marriage proposals. Twenty of those have been filtered due to adult rated pictures. There are also three interview requests. There have been nine hundred and eighty six hits on your unofficial fan website._”

“Save one girl, and everyone wants a piece of you. ‘atta boy!” says your father with a laugh.

Out the window you must have forgotten to close, you see Tara perched on Michelle’s second floor window. _Something_ about the size of a cocker spaniel is climbing up the wall right below her, advancing stealthily and she definitely hasn’t seen it.

*X12*
You still feel itchy as you wake up. Last nights training session didn’t go quite as planned. As the two of you fought in the darkened gym, she shocked you and it triggered your first flashback in weeks. It was another ‘training’ excersise, one involving hand to hand combat. She was a bit more ‘aggressive’ than usual, stepping over the boundary of friendship again when it happened. When you snapped back to yourself, Monica was crumpled on the floor, badly hurt, and it took a good long time to heal the worst of her injuries. She had shocked you badly when she was able to, and left angry and not fully healed.

Laying in bed, you hear the door click open. “Hey, Sparky,” Monica calls in. “You awake yet?” She pokes her head in the door, then just comes into your room. She’s wearing jean cut-offs and a halter top that doesn’t hide the electrical energy coursing through her torso. Her shoulder sports an ugly bruise, as does the corner of her mouth, and her black eye doesn’t make you feel any better about what happened. She just looks at you, waiting for you to say something.

“_Good morn…_” ARIS is cut off as Monica flips the switch off.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 2, 2004)

"Look... I'm sorry about yesterday evening, Monica -- our session triggered a flashback... apparently a very brutal training flashback.  I can heal the bruises, if you'll let me... but I'm really sorry.

"Do you remember anything I said last night when I attacked you?  Did I use any names?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 2, 2004)

Kevin turns around in his bed and see the hour. "Shut up ARIS... wake me up at 6 o'clock..." and on that, Kevin closes his eyes, and try to sleep one more hour.

After five minutes, Kevin opens his eyes... "I was forgetting that..." He jumps out of bed and go take a shower. While he's dressing, "ARIS, find Johan, tell me if he is awake and where he is."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

_"Why are these meeting so early in the morning?"_ Michelle thinks to herself as she stretchs in her bed. _"If I knew about these meetings, I would have unnominated myself."_

As she gets out of bed and gets ready for the day she listens to ARIS' report. _"Hmmm slow day it seems, hopefully we can get this meeting done with quickly."_

"Yes, plea..." she starts to respond but pauses as she hears the tapping. "Hold that thought for a minute ARIS." She says as she spots Tara and goes over to open the window for her. "Hey Tara, what are you doing here and what's with the cat that ate the canary grin?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2004)

"It looks magnificent", Johan says as he walks slowly towards the armor. He runs his fingers along the surface, admiring it.
"Ready for some tests?" he asks those around.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 3, 2004)

"Oh cut it out Dad. " John responds "I get all these heroes get this kind of stuff. I'm nothing special, well for EPIC anyways."

As he sees Tara out the window, with the small shadow and points out the small animal "Yo! Tara, you get a new pet or something?"

buzzard


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You wake up a few minutes later, Trailblazer hovering over you. “Vince, partner. You ok there, buckaroo?” He seems far more concerned with if you are hurt than your very apparent tail.



"Uhhhhh, my back is killing me.  I must have rolled out of bed.  I was having a vicious nightmare and....JEEZES THERE IT IS AGAIN!!!" Vince cries out as he sees the tail again.  

"What the HELL is THAT!!  And how did it get on ME??!!"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Sanjay smiles looking at the uniform.  "Awesome.  Very nice, Dara knows her stuff.  I'll have to thank her later," he thinks.

He gives a big stretch as he rises from sitting on the bed.  A concerned look comes over him when he realizes he has no messages.  "ARIS?  Are you able to tell me if Thunder has received any messages from Sandstone recently?" he says, looking towards his screen.  "I hope everything's alright..."


----------



## Deva (Apr 3, 2004)

With an unhappy groan, Raisa flops back onto the bed and pulls her pillow over her head. _Sleep,_  she thinks, knowing full well it would be heard by Dara. _I don't care about Master Wen's, I care about sleep. I'll just stay here and sleep, tell them I died or something._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Look... I'm sorry about yesterday evening, Monica -- our session triggered a flashback... apparently a very brutal training flashback. I can heal the bruises, if you'll let me... but I'm really sorry.
> 
> "Do you remember anything I said last night when I attacked you? Did I use any names?"



"You really hurt me yesterday," she says in a quiet voice, coming over and sitting beside you on your bed.  As you touch the bruise on her shoulder, you realize you must have dislocated it last night as the pain lances through your arm.  She sighs in releif as her wounds slowly vanish.  "One little kiss and you nearly tear my arm off," she says.  "I just wanted a little goodbye before you go.  Both you and Dara are leaving and I won't have anyone to hang out with now," she says, getting obviously agitated.  "Why do you even have to go?  You didn't do anything wrong!"



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> After five minutes, Kevin opens his eyes... "I was forgetting that..." He jumps out of bed and go take a shower. While he's dressing, "ARIS, find Johan, tell me if he is awake and where he is."



"_Of course, Kevin.  Johan is currently in the workshop with Sanchez, Rebound and Anna.  Shall I page him for you?_"



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Hey Tara, what are you doing here and what's with the cat that ate the canary grin?"



"Umm... shhh, be quiet John!  I have something to show you," she grins.  You hear a thump thump buzzzzz and something flies up over Tara's head then buzzes right into your room at you!  It's an 80 pound grasshopper the size of a german shepard!  It lands right on your bed and sits there, letting out a loud chirping as it rubs its legs together.

"Meet Hoppy!  I grew him last night!  Isn't he great?"



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Ready for some tests?" he asks those around.



"You know it!" exclaims Anna.  As Sanchez and Rebound help you into the armor, they adjust it.  It's remarkably light and doesn't impede your movement at all.  To finish off the gear, Sanchez hands you an open faced helmet.  "This is a prototype I'm working on.  It should help protect you against any mental attacks.  Ok Anna, fire it up!"

You hear the sound of a weapon charging and Rebound and Sanchez are suddenly not by you, and you feel very vulnerable.  Turning to the sound, you see a cannon pointed at you.  "Say Cheese!" Anna says.

Then you are flying through the air, landing with two bounces and tumbling to a stop outside the workshop.

"I said power setting three, Anna!" Sanchez says hurrying over to you.

Amazingly, while it certainly knocked you flying, you find yourself nearly unhurt by the episode.



			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "Yo! Tara, you get a new pet or something?"



"Shhh be quiet John!" she scolds you.  The critter turns out to be a huge german shepard sized grasshopper tha flies up and over her, and right into Michelle's window.
 
"Meet Hoppy!  I grew him last night!  Isn't he great?" she says to a startled Michelle.
 


			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "What the HELL is THAT!! And how did it get on ME??!!"



"I think you grew a tail," Trailblazer says.  He grabs a towel from the bathroom and tosses it at you.  "Wipe that bad boy down and see if you can control it, or if I should go get my buck knife and cut 'er off," he says with a grin.  "It'd make a purty belt," he quips, his jokes making the situation seem not quite so bad.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "ARIS? Are you able to tell me if Thunder has received any messages from Sandstone recently?" he says, looking towards his screen.



"_I'm sorry, Sanjay.  According to my database, Sandstone is a few hours late checking in today.  Thunder is currently in the war room, should you wish to talk to him about that._"



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> _Sleep,_ she thinks, knowing full well it would be heard by Dara. _I don't care about Master Wen's, I care about sleep. I'll just stay here and sleep, tell them I died or something._



"Oh no you don't, grumpypuss," Dara says, pulling on the covers.  "I have ways of making you comply," she says deviously.  A knock at the door interrupts her, and she bounds over to answer it.

_It's Carl!  Hi Carl! _Dara broadcasts.

"You get her up yet?  Breakfast is gettin' put on early for us.  Probably the last real food we are getting for a while.  Hey, nice uniform."  Carl pokes his head into your room and looks over at your bed.  "Morning Raisa," he says.  "Want I should disintegrate the covers, Dara?"

Dara gasps.  "You can do that?"  Her tone makes you think she's been planning this to get your butt out of bed.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You really hurt me yesterday," she says in a quiet voice, coming over and sitting beside you on your bed.  As you touch the bruise on her shoulder, you realize you must have dislocated it last night as the pain lances through your arm.  She sighs in releif as her wounds slowly vanish.  "One little kiss and you nearly tear my arm off," she says.  "I just wanted a little goodbye before you go.  Both you and Dara are leaving and I won't have anyone to hang out with now," she says, getting obviously agitated.  "Why do you even have to go?  You didn't do anything wrong!"




Wincing a little as his shoulder relocates, he softly caresses her check.  "I have to go, so that things like what happened yesterday do not continue to happen -- so that I don't hurt people I care about," X12 says.  "So that I can understand who I was... and how that relates to who I have become.

"Your affection... is very touching, Monica... I'm sorry I returned it with violence," he says, giving her a light peck on the cheek.  "I hope, when I get back... that I'll have my memories under better control... and then we can share some quiet time together, and I can make it up to you for hurting you like I did."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Meet Hoppy!  I grew him last night!  Isn't he great?"




Startled by the huge grasshopper, Michelle involentary takes a few steps backwards her forcefield springing to life around her.

Whoa, that's a pretty big bug... wait a minute. Did you say you grew him? That's so cool, can you control him? Does he do any tricks?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "_I'm sorry, Sanjay.  According to my database, Sandstone is a few hours late checking in today.  Thunder is currently in the war room, should you wish to talk to him about that._"




"Thanks." Sanjay says, throwing some clothes on.  "I'm probably being paranoid...but, yeah, maybe I will go talk to him."

Once dressed, he'll head to the War Room to see what Thunder is up to.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I think you grew a tail," Trailblazer says.  He grabs a towel from the bathroom and tosses it at you.  "Wipe that bad boy down and see if you can control it, or if I should go get my buck knife and cut 'er off," he says with a grin.  "It'd make a purty belt," he quips, his jokes making the situation seem not quite so bad.




"A tail?  I grew a freaking tail??  Oh lovely....what next?  I guess I am still growing into my demon-ness.  Hmmm, it seems to work pretty good actually.  Kind of like another hand."  Whipping his new tail around, Vince starts trying to use it to do different things and ends up making his bed using just his tail.  "Ok, its not that bad.  It kind of hurts though.  Do me a favour and lets put the knife away for now.  Kay?" he finishes with a smirk as he heads towards the shower.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "_Of course, Kevin.  Johan is currently in the workshop with Sanchez, Rebound and Anna.  Shall I page him for you?_"




"No thanks. He would send me a duplicate, and I need to see the original. Anyway, he must make some fun with all the scrap metal he transforms into an armor, I won't break it..."

On that, Kevin walks to the workshop.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Amazingly, while it certainly knocked you flying, you find yourself nearly unhurt by the episode.



Johan gets up to a sitting position and then stands up. He shakes his head and starts brushing pieces of grass off the armor.
"Amazing. While the suit doesn't inhibit my movements at all, I hardly felt the blast. We will need to work something against that throwback at some later point, however. Let's see if this works, I wish to test the mental protection..."
Johan duplicates, bringing forth two instances of himself. He then tries to establish a full telepathic link with the duplicates.


----------



## Deva (Apr 3, 2004)

" Fine!" Raisa growls, throwing the blankets off her. "I'm up already. Yeesh!"  She stands and stretches, her very short night shirt showing off her legs, before heading for the shower while grumbling about sleep and conspiracies.

When she's finished in the shower, she braids her hair quickly and dresses in some of the new clothes Dara made - a light red sleeveless turleneck and black capri pants. She puts her sunglasses on her head so she doesn't forget them and stuffs the rest of her things into the suitcase, being careful with the new uniform. She'll then head for breakfast with the others if they waited for her.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "I hope, when I get back... that I'll have my memories under better control... and then we can share some quiet time together, and I can make it up to you for hurting you like I did."



"Well, guess I shouldn't have done what I did, but you and Dara are the only two people on my dance calendar and, well, I've been behaving with you right?  But I have needs you know," she says with a bit of a grin.  "You should get ready.  I'm gonna go find Dara," she says, getting up and heading for the door, walking exceedingly provocatively.  "See you on the tarmac," she says as she leaves.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Whoa, that's a pretty big bug... wait a minute. Did you say you grew him? That's so cool, can you control him? Does he do any tricks?



"He listens pretty good to me.  He's kinda like a dog.  He fetches, likes getting scratched, but he's way better than any dog I know.  I mean, do you know a dog that can fly or do this?" she says, tossing a metal pipe onto your bed.  Hoppy grabs it in his front legs and bites clear through it with his mandibles with a little chirp.

"Think I need a license or something?"



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Thanks." Sanjay says, throwing some clothes on. "I'm probably being paranoid...but, yeah, maybe I will go talk to him."



You make it to the War Room and see Thunder drinking coffee and reading police reports.  "Hey Sanjay.  Haven't got anything from Sandstone yet today, but it's early.  What the heck you doing up already?  It's not even six yet."



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "Ok, its not that bad. It kind of hurts though. Do me a favour and lets put the knife away for now. Kay?" he finishes with a smirk as he heads towards the shower.



"Deal, partner.  See you at breakfast.  Gotta see the gang off that's heading off to Master Wen's."



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Amazing. While the suit doesn't inhibit my movements at all, I hardly felt the blast. We will need to work something against that throwback at some later point, however. Let's see if this works, I wish to test the mental protection..."
> Johan duplicates, bringing forth two instances of himself. He then tries to establish a full telepathic link with the duplicates.




Your helmet doesn't affect your link at all, which is a bit of a surprise.

"We'll have to test the helmet later."

About ten minutes later, as you are doing more testing, Kevin walks into the hanger, heading for you.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> " Fine!" Raisa growls, throwing the blankets off her. "I'm up already. Yeesh!" She stands and stretches, her very short night shirt showing off her legs, before heading for the shower while grumbling about sleep and conspiracies.
> 
> When she's finished in the shower, she braids her hair quickly and dresses in some of the new clothes Dara made - a light red sleeveless turleneck and black capri pants. She puts her sunglasses on her head so she doesn't forget them and stuffs the rest of her things into the suitcase, being careful with the new uniform. She'll then head for breakfast with the others if they waited for her.



_Carl is staring,_ Dara says with a giggle into your mind as she shoves him back out the door.  "Out you!" _See you at breakfast!_

When you get there, they are eating, along with a bunch of others.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, guess I shouldn't have done what I did, but you and Dara are the only two people on my dance calendar and, well, I've been behaving with you right?  But I have needs you know," she says with a bit of a grin.




"You've been very respectful of my wishes, and I really appreciate it," X12 says.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "You should get ready.  I'm gonna go find Dara," she says, getting up and heading for the door, walking exceedingly provocatively.  "See you on the tarmac," she says as she leaves.




_"Maybe sometime soon I'll let you stay while I get ready.  I'll have to read up more on these needs of yours before that, though,"_ X12 thinks to himself as he climbs out of bed.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You make it to the War Room and see Thunder drinking coffee and reading police reports.  "Hey Sanjay.  Haven't got anything from Sandstone yet today, but it's early.  What the heck you doing up already?  It's not even six yet."




Sanjay nods, stiffling a yawn.  _"Thanks for reminding me,"_ he thinks.  "I wanted to say bye to the guys heading to Master Wen's this morning.  You think everything's okay with Sandstone?  It's early here, but not in Africa and he hasn't been late with a report yet.  'Spose he just could be busy though, hey?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

> Sanjay nods, stiffling a yawn. _"Thanks for reminding me,"_ he thinks. "I wanted to say bye to the guys heading to Master Wen's this morning. You think everything's okay with Sandstone? It's early here, but not in Africa and he hasn't been late with a report yet. 'Spose he just could be busy though, hey?"



"I wouldn't worry about it yet.  If I worried every time one of the others called in late, I'd be old and gray.  Well, more gray.  If he doesn't check by days end, I'll get a hold of his father."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Deal, partner.  See you at breakfast.  Gotta see the gang off that's heading off to Master Wen's."




"Yeah, I wanted to see them off too.  I'll be along shortly."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2004)

"Oh, hello Kevin. Are you here to see the testing of my new combat suit?" Johan sounds a bit excited, like any teenager with a new toy.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't worry about it yet.  If I worried every time one of the others called in late, I'd be old and gray.  Well, more gray.  If he doesn't check by days end, I'll get a hold of his father."




"Yeah, stupid of me, sorry to bother you.  I'll catch you later."  Sanjay says.  He turns and heads for the mess for some breakfast.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 3, 2004)

"Yeah, I was a bit curious, I may buy me one if Thunder will allow me someday to go in mission... but there is another thing, I wanted to know if you would let me duplicate your powers, I have two or three things I would like to finish before leaving, and it could be handy to have two or three of me doing the job, and I would even have the time to look at those test while my duplicates finish the last minutes preparation."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2004)

"Feel free to borrow my powers, just remember that you need to go yourself, not your duplicate."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 3, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Feel free to borrow my powers, just remember that you need to go yourself, not your duplicate."




"Sadly, I know, and knowing Thunder, he will surely have something that would tell him it is a duplicate anyway..."

Kevin touch Johan (mimic Powers and Feats) and duplicate twice. The three Kevin stare at each others.

"I'll stay here" 
_Why I have to stay here? It will be boring._

"I'll go prepare you lunch Kevin"

"I'll go and check if all is packed" 
_Because we need a decoy, and it is the least we can do for him, as he accept so easily. With his brain and with as many we want of us with Master Wen, we will be able to have more good time._

Two Kevins leave the place.

*In workshop*
"So, how are going the test?"

*In kitchen*
A duplicate enter the kitchen and take some fruits, some nuts and some yogourt and start to make his breakfast.

*In Kevin's bedroom*
Kevin enters his bedroom and duplicate.

"I don't want to check again, we already packed all."

"I want to be sure anything is there, I don't want to have something missing. ARIS, tell me where is Nova."

"Why don't you do it yourself, I'll go see Nova."

"Shut up, and do it, I'm the original!"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

"Wow that's impressive Tara, how strong is he?"  Michelle responds as Hoppy bites through the metal pipe. "How did you grow him? How big can he get?"



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Think I need a license or something?"




"I don't know, I never heard of a grasshopper license before but I never seen a grasshopper the size of a german shepard either," she responds laughing. "Maybe you should ask Thunder," she adds looking at the time, "which reminds me I have a news broadcast I have to watch, a meeting to attend to plus we have a send off at seven to go to. Your so lucky that you have the day off. Who's bright idea was it to make me the leader anyways?"


----------



## Deva (Apr 4, 2004)

Raisa grabs a tray and fills it with various fruits and a few slices of toast before heading to the table. She sits next to Dara, putting the tray between them so Dara has easy access as she would probably try to snitch a piece or two like she does every time.

"So how long is this field trip to Master Wen's suppose to be, anyone know?" She asks while eating her breakfast.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

Raisa said:
			
		

> "So how long is this field trip to Master Wen's suppose to be, anyone know?"




"First, I would need to know where and how we are going..." answers Kevin, who is cutting some apple for his breakfast.


----------



## Mule (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Loki*
> "Hey Randall. When are you going to come see me again? E-mail just aint cutting it, buster,” she says with a grin. “Call me when you get a day off!”



And that's just what Randall will do, first thing.  "Hey Monica, I got the day off today actually"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> ARIS, tell me where is Nova



"_Nova is not currently at EPIC HQ.  She is at Bush Memorial Hospital.  Her schedule shows she is visiting Jun Po.  She is slated to be back in time to travel to Master Wen's academy._"



> "Wow that's impressive Tara, how strong is he?" Michelle responds as Hoppy bites through the metal pipe. "How did you grow him? How big can he get?



"Um... I'm thinking about as strong as a four foot long grasshopper is," Tara says, shrugging unknowingly, her happy grin still plastered on her face.  "I spent the last few days with him, and it's soooo wierd.  I grew him, and it stuck, and then he just kept growing!  Finally stopped though.  He even responds to verbal commands.  He's so smart!  I can't wait to train him to do tricks!"



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "I don't know, I never heard of a grasshopper license before but I never seen a grasshopper the size of a german shepard either," she responds laughing. "Maybe you should ask Thunder," she adds looking at the time, "which reminds me I have a news broadcast I have to watch, a meeting to attend to plus we have a send off at seven to go to. Your so lucky that you have the day off. Who's bright idea was it to make me the leader anyways?"



"Um... I think it was your bright idea," she says with a giggle.  "Hey, can I watch with you?  I can come to the meeting too and see what Thunder thinks about Hoppy.  Or is this some super secret, "You're on EPIC but can't see this video" type of video?"



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "So how long is this field trip to Master Wen's suppose to be, anyone know?"



Trailblazer plops down right next to Raisa.  "Bout eighteen hours or so to get there," he says, eating a muffin.  "Prolly a month at Wen's, partners.  He's quite a character.  You'll like it.  Nova's even going with you.  He's who trained her to control her powers to the degree she does now.  It's no small feat he did, lemme tell you."

Turning to Kevin he says, "Coast of China, partner.  He lives near a fishing village somewhere.  Nice place, but I never paid much attention on the flight," he adds with a laugh.



> "Hey Monica, I got the day off today actually"



And at five in the morning, the grumpy father of Monica answers with a "Whuzzah?  Huh wha?  It's <censored> 5:30AM.  Who the hell is this?"

You take the opportunity to quickly hang up and send an email instead.

_Har har har!_


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

*Mimic: Johan (Powers, Feats)*

*In bedroom*
_Nova's coming?_

_Is that good or bad?_

_Well, it is always better than Thunder or Mendez... well, that's change my plan for now..._

*In Kitchen*
"18 hours? I hope we are using the EPIC jet. I don't want to travel in economical class, that will be the hell... I have one thing left to prepare, so I'll go eat in my room."

On that, Kevin leave with his yogurt to fruits and nuts and go back to his bedroom.

*In bedroom*
"Here the breakfast" The duplicate put the breakfast on the table and disapear. Kevin sit down and start to eat.

_One month with Raisa, Carl, Dara, Nova, X and that Wen... well, it may turn interesting if I can get some time alone with her..._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Sanjay gets to the cafeteria, grabs his usual plate full of food and joins the gang at the table.  "So you guys are leaving, hey?  Get sick of this place so soon?" he says with a grin.  "Hopefully this Wen guy can help you.  And if not, hey it's a nice vacation, right?"

"Love the threads, Dara.  You are an amazing seamstress.  Between my stunning good looks and the fab uniform, the baddies will be dazzled into inaction," he says to Dara with a wink.

"Not going to be the same around here without you guys.  I mean, what will we do without X when someone gets a papercut??"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Um... I think it was your bright idea," she says with a giggle.  "Hey, can I watch with you?  I can come to the meeting too and see what Thunder thinks about Hoppy.  Or is this some super secret, "You're on EPIC but can't see this video" type of video?"




"Oh yea, remind me not to do that again" She says with a grin. "It's just a news feed and so I don't think it would be a big problem for you to come along, besides I want to see Thunder's face when you show him Hoppy."

"ARIS, can you run the news feed please."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 4, 2004)

Having showered and gotten ready, Vince finally appears in the main mess hall.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Not going to be the same around here without you guys.  I mean, what will we do without X when someone gets a papercut??"




"Yeah right.  Papercuts....  You have to go get your hands dirty with me in the trenches sometime there, Mister Sparkle.  Not just melt heads from range.  X performs absolute miracles.  Lets start ripping your limbs off and see if anyone else can fix it."

Grabbing a stack of pancakes and a seperate plate piled high with bacon and eggs, Vince comes over and sits by Sanjay.  "Yup, X is the man.  I hope it is quiet while he is gone.  We don't tend to get a very normal sort of injuries around here.  Poor Johan might have to get a spleen regrown or something." he blurts while filling his face.  Noticing the stares, he quips, "What??  I'm a growing boy and have to keep my energy up.  You know how many caleries I burn up running this fast?"  With his new tail flitting around anxiously behind him, Vince continues to wolf down his meal.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

"We have already gone through most of the tests, and the suit has held up. There are some troubles, but those are primarily because of the fact that I'm of a light build, not because of any faults in the suit itself. And speaking of the tests, what is next on the line?"


----------



## Deva (Apr 4, 2004)

Raisa watches over her shoulder as Kevin leaves then turns to the others. "Eighteen hours on a plane and then a month in a fishing village with the poster boy for Anti-Depressants? Doesn't anyone else get the feeling this is going to be loads of not fun." She picks at a few grapes and asks Trailblazer," So you've been to Master Wen's? What's he like? And how come they call him Master? He some kind of martial arts guru or something like that? And wouldn't it make more sense to fly him here instead of shipping a bunch of us on a hollowed out hunk of metal that defies natural law every time it leaves the ground? I mean, I don't mind flying short distances, but halfway around the world and over a hell of a lot of water? I'm all for going, don't get me wrong,  but can't we take a boat? Never mind, I don't do well on open water. Walking is good, can we walk? _O deus, eu odeio voar_.(translation: God I hate flying.)"

She finally takes a breath and notcies the twitching tail behind Vincent. "Is that a tail Vince," she asks with a playful smile, "or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

"What's this I hear about papercuts and dismemberment," X12 says as he enters the cafeteria.  "I swear... we can't go more than 12 hours without someone getting a limb hacked off in this place," he adds with a smile.

"Don't worry, Raisa," X12 says.  "The worst that can happen is we'll all plummet thousands of feet into uncertain, unforgiving terrain, probably burst into flames just prior to impact, and have our limbs all hacked and mangled by the wreckage of our erstwhile plane... or, as we call here at EPIC -- Tuesdays."


----------



## Deva (Apr 4, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Don't worry, Raisa," X12 says.  "The worst that can happen is we'll all plummet thousands of feet into uncertain, unforgiving terrain, probably burst into flames just prior to impact, and have our limbs all hacked and mangled by the wreckage of our erstwhile plane... or, as we call here at EPIC -- Tuesdays."





Raisa pales considerably the more X describes. "Meu deus... I am so not getting on that jet!!"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

"Whoa, Vince, a tail...that probably hurt less than the horns will," Sanjay says with a grin.  "Look, I got a new power, too..." he closes his eyes and begins to concentrate. "I'm sensing...anger...from some red guy with a tail...over my papercut joke...phew, that's tiring."

"Haha, good one, X.  You know, if I didn't know better, I'd think you arranged all this.  You, going to some island with Nova, Raisa and Dara, and well, Kevin, but he'll probably spend all month sulking.  Dude, if you're not feeling up to the trip, I'll take the hit and take your place," he says, smiling at the girls.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Haha, good one, X.  You know, if I didn't know better, I'd think you arranged all this.  You, going to some island with Nova, Raisa and Dara, and well, Kevin, but he'll probably spend all month sulking.  Dude, if you're not feeling up to the trip, I'll take the hit and take your place," he says, smiling at the girls.




"My plans have been revealed... and this was to be my study into the ways of the elusive 'Mack-Daddy' of myth," X12 says.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Haha, good one, X.  You know, if I didn't know better, I'd think you arranged all this.  You, going to some island with Nova, Raisa and Dara, and well, Kevin, but he'll probably spend all month sulking.  Dude, if you're not feeling up to the trip, I'll take the hit and take your place," he says, smiling at the girls.




"You forgot about Carl.  He is going too.  And at least my new tail is useful..." Vince pipes up as he uses his tail to steal food from Sanjay's plate.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

*Cafeteria*
"Jackal's already there too," Cosmo says.  "And it must be nice to finally have something useful about you, huh Vince?" he jokes.

Monica walks in. "Oh, jeeze," she says to Dara. "Sparky found you before I did. Hey Big Red, pass me an... an..." She sees Vince's tail, goes pale and promptly faints.

*Michelle's Room*
The news report details a robbery from the Lockheed Research and Development facility in Indiana. Apparently, some specially developed cryogenic containment units were stolen. The report doesn't give an explanation as to how they were stolen however. And it's about five to six.

*The Workshop*
"Well," Sanchez says, "We've pretty much tested it as much as we need to. I mean, we did all the stress tests before. But you should probably wear it for the day, just to see if we need to make any other adjustments to it. Now, it's breakfast time and I'd like to eat before I have to fly everyone to China."

"I already ate," Rebound says as he wheels a robat wars style robot out from under a tarp. "I'm gonna test this out!"

"Well I got a surprise for you," Anna says, hitting a button on her wheelchair and brining another robot out from another area of the workshop. "Czar's gonna mess you up!"

"Oh, you're on!" Rebound says.

Sanchez laughs and heads for the kitchen.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Cafeteria*
> "Jackal's already there too," Cosmo says.  "And it must be nice to finally have something useful about you, huh Vince?" he jokes.
> 
> Monica walks in. "Oh, jeeze," she says to Dara. "Sparky found you before I did. Hey Big Red, pass me an... an..." She sees Vince's tail, goes pale and promptly faints.




"I have that affect on the ladies," X12 quips, heading over to check Monica for any injuries and try to rouse her.  "Girl has a tail of her own... I would not have thought Vince's would make her get all woozy."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

> "I have that affect on the ladies," X12 quips, heading over to check Monica for any injuries and try to rouse her. "Girl has a tail of her own... I would not have thought Vince's would make her get all woozy."



Monica comes around almost immediately.  "S-sparky?  What?  I... I thought I saw Vince with tentacles... I must have Hentai on the brain," she says, her head clearing.  "Oh my god!  He has a tail!" she exclaims, backpedalling across the floor.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

"Right, Carl and Jackal.  Island's all yours, buddy," Sanjay says to X12.

"Vince!  Aw, man, do you, like, wash that thing?"  he says, frowning down at his plate.  After a moment, he just shrugs and keeps eating.  Seeing Monica faint, he shakes his head.  "Take a picture, Vinny, girls ain't going to fall at your feet every day."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle's Room*
> The news report details a robbery from the Lockheed Research and Development facility in Indiana. Apparently, some specially developed cryogenic containment units were stolen. The report doesn't give an explanation as to how they were stolen however. And it's about five to six.




"Well, that was entertaining." Michelle pipes up with a bored expression on her face. "Come on lets go show Hoppy to Thunder. It's going to be so funny."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

*Mimic: Johan (Powers, Feats)*

*In Workshop*
"I'll let you to your Robot war. As I am leaving to China too, I need to make sure all is prepared." on that, Kevin leave the workshop.

*In Bedroom*
"Hi, it wasn't that bad, they had finihed." and on that, the duplicate disapears.

"All his there, forgetting nothing." and the last duplicate dissapear.

"ARIS, how much time before the plane leave?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

Johan chuckles as Anna and Rebound go at it with their robots. After watching their competition for a while, Johan heads to get some breakfast himself.

In a moment, Johan arrives to the *cafeteria*. He walks, with a teenager's pride, in his new silvery-grey armor to get himself something to eat and then looks around for a free seat.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

*6:00AM*

*Kevin's Room*


> "ARIS, how much time before the plane leave?"



"_You have fifty eight minutes until take off is scheduled, Kevin.  Nova has checked in and is currently on her way to the War Room to meet with Thunder._"

*Mess Hall*


> "Take a picture, Vinny, girls ain't going to fall at your feet every day."



"You keep your demon tentacles away from me and I won't have to claw your throat out, Red," Monica says, now standing well behind X12 and eyeing you leerily, but just in range to slug Sanjay in the arm.

Johan walks in, dressed in shining silverish armor, a cheshire cat grin on his face.

Cosmo, meanwhile, is busy expounding on X12's plane crash bits, complete with sounds.  "But don't worry, Raisa.  It's not the fall that gets you.  It's that sudden stop at the bottom!" he laughs.

*The War Room*


> "Well, that was entertaining." Michelle pipes up with a bored expression on her face. "Come on lets go show Hoppy to Thunder. It's going to be so funny."



You get to the War Room just on time.  Hoppy immediately jumps up on the table with a loud _CHIRP!_  Thunder arches an eyebrow.

"Ok, that's new.  Maybe we should look at getting that thing licensed if you're planning on keeping it, Tara.  ARIS, scan uh..."

"Hoppy!" Tara exclaims

_CHIRP!_

"...Hoppy and enter it into the database, please."  A yellow beam runs down Hoppy, scanning it.  "Ok, now have a seat.  We have a possible lead on the Mole and friends."  After you and Tara sit down, Mendez and Nova come in.

"Everything's packed and ready for Master Wen's," Nova says.  "Holy crap, lookit the size of that bug!"

"Sweet jeezus," Mendez says.  "Teleporting weiner dogs and now, giant grasshoppers.  Morning girls," he says with a wry look.

"As you saw in that news brief, Lockheed was attacked.  Some cryogenic containment units were stolen.  Pretty high tech and expensive stuff, but what hasn't been reported is that they were designed to fit in _these._"  The image switches to a very familiar news footage bit of three large armored vehicles being stolen on a highway.

"A bit too much of a coincidence, don't you think?" Thunder asks.

"Coincidence my ass," Mendez says.

"Glad you agree.  I think this will be a good mission to test those skills you've been working on Michelle.  If my hunch is right, The Mole is at the root of the theft in Lockheed.  You'll organize two groups.

"One will travel to Methesda Ironworks.  They build armored vehicles for both military and civilian uses, but are very private with their customer lists.  We need to find out who ordered those trucks.

"The second will head to Lockheed and take a look at this robbery.  I have a friend in the FBI, Agent Mitchell Simmons, who is in Arizona and has agreed to get you access to the site.

"If you can have everyone ready to move by 9AM, it would be good.  Submit a list of names to lead the second team, as well as your team's make up by noon today.

The rest of the briefing kind of passes in a blur thanks to you feeling a tad overwhelmed.

"Hopefully, you can find out the whereabouts of the Mole.  Who knows, you might have better luck than us at capturing Anithos finally too," Thunder says.

"That's it for today.  Come on; lets go grab something to eat, then see the troublemakers off to Master Wen's," Mendez says, wrapping up the meeting.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2004)

ARIS said:
			
		

> "_You have fifty eight minutes until take off is scheduled, Kevin.  Nova has checked in and is currently on her way to the War Room to meet with Thunder._"




"Thanks"

Kevin duplicates.

"We will bring all that stuff to the jet now. ARIS, we are taking the jet to go see Wen, right?"

"Why will you go talk to Nova. You'll thanks her to have a whole boring month in the middle of nowhere... or you are making that only for her eyes."

"Shut up!"

"You have nothing to thanks, this is nothing more than another disciplinary school. You are becoming weak Kevin. You are no more a Lord! Lord are made to lead, and look who is leading the group, a girl who just want to impress the enemy and get them in her room, a girl who hate you."

"Shut up!"

"And not talking about the alpha teams, always there to told you what to do and what not to do. Thunder and Mendez are the worst, but it is the same for Titan, and it will be the same for Wen. You have grown old enough to know what to do by yourself. You don't need them to tell you what to do, and soon, it will be Michelle who will do it."

"And now, it is YOU who is telling me what to do, you're not better."

"Have you forget that I am YOU. I am your duplicate. And I just tell you high what you think low. Get out of here. You are not fit to this place. I don't want to pass another boring month. I don't..."

The duplicate dissapears.

"I'll carry all myself finally"


----------



## Deva (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Cosmo, meanwhile, is busy expounding on X12's plane crash bits, complete with sounds.  "But don't worry, Raisa.  It's not the fall that gets you.  It's that sudden stop at the bottom!" he laughs.




Taking a page from Dara's book, Raisa scowls at Cosmo and picks up an apple slice from her plate. "Jack ass."  She throws it at his head. "Next time, it's going to be a frying pan."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

*Kevin's Room*
ARIS beeps once and remains silent.

*Mess Hall*
Cosmo laughs, catching the hurled fruit. "Now I wish I was going. 'Oh my god! An engine fell off!' or 'Is the wing supposed to be on fire like that!?' Man, you'd be a blast! But you are worrying about nothing. I mean, when was the last time the jet actually crashed."

"Just last month when we were fighting Anarchy," Trailblazer says, "but that was more a 'shot down' than a crash landing. Not to worry, Raisa. Sanchez is a great pilot. Nobody has ever died in one of her crashes."

*War Room*
Aris beeps on. "_Thunder, I have monitored a conversation in Kevin York's room you should be aware of._"

"Show me," Thunder says, not asking anyone to leave.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "We will bring all that stuff to the jet now. ARIS, we are taking the jet to go see Wen, right?"
> 
> "Why will you go talk to Nova. You'll thanks her to have a whole boring month in the middle of nowhere... or you are making that only for her eyes."
> 
> ...



"Explain why we even bother with this kid? Maybe we should just ship him to a psyche ward and be done with it. ARIS, add it to the profile for Master Wen, not that he needs any other evidence of the kids' constant depression and negativity. If it will fit in the file that is."

"I better snip that thought that I'm interested in him in the bud now," Nova says. "Thought maybe Kevin just needed a friend, but after three weeks of this sort of talk, I'm beginning to wonder if he needs to go to Master Wen or a psyche ward."

"I hate to say I told you so..."

"And I'd hate to knock you on your ass again," Nova says without humor. "I'm going to the tarmac to wait."


----------



## Deva (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Cosmo laughs, catching the hurled fruit. "Now I wish I was going. 'Oh my god! An engine fell off!' or 'Is the wing supposed to be on fire like that!?' Man, you'd be a blast! But you are worrying about nothing. I mean, when was the last time the jet actually crashed."
> 
> "Just last month when we were fighting Anarchy," Trailblazer says, "but that was more a 'shot down' than a crash landing. Not to worry, Raisa. Sanchez is a great pilot. Nobody has ever died in one of her crashes."




Raisa had opened her mouth to say something to Cosmo when Trailbazer spoke up. She stares at him a moment before a tiny squeak passes between her lips. She blinks, closes her mouth, and calmly gets up from her chair. "If anyone needs me," she says in a very soft, and even voice. "I will be hiding under my bed. Where it's safe."

Turning she takes a few steps toward the exit. She stops, turns around and grabs a few more pieces of friuit, then walks calmly out of the cafeteria.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

"Like Trailblazer said, *I* have nothing to worry about if we should crash -- just a headache and a few minutes of torture as my body snaps my shattered limbs back into their proper places, as my flesh slowly regrows after being charred away... the rest of you, though... oh... sorry Raisa," X12 says, barely containing his mirth.

"Really, though, we will all be fine, Raisa -- Sanchez will fly us through any trouble safely, we'll land safely, and begin our... therapy, for lack of a better word."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "You keep your demon tentacles away from me and I won't have to claw your throat out, Red," Monica says, now standing well behind X12 and eyeing you leerily, but just in range to slug Sanjay in the arm.




"You're just jealous you're not the only one with a tail anymore, Monica... maybe you and Vince should have a tail-wrestling match for supremacy."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

> "You're just jealous you're not the only one with a tail anymore, Monica... maybe you and Vince should have a tail-wrestling match for supremacy."



"Not a chance in hell he's getting anywhere near my tail, Sparky," she says, slugging you in the arm as well.  "Besides, my tail is cute.  His is like some freaky tendril thing," she says with a shiver.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

Michelle is quietly making notes in her pad as the recording of Kevin's conversation with himself is played. One part in particular grabs her attention.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "You have nothing to thanks, this is nothing more than another disciplinary school. You are becoming weak Kevin. You are no more a Lord! Lord are made to lead, and look who is leading the group, a girl who just want to impress the enemy and get them in her room, a girl who hate you."




"I don't hate him, it was after I got stabbed he was just a convient target." she whispers to Tara.

Speaking louder she addresses Thunder. "Does ARIS record all our conversations?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

> Speaking louder she addresses Thunder. "Does ARIS record all our conversations?"



Thunder shakes his head.  "She monitors conversations, but only so she can respond reactively.  If you got attacked or something, she'd report that, and do a replay of anything relevant, but there is nothing stored in the network past a few hours.  Just like she monitors e-mail and web activity and reports anything troubling.  But Kevin is psychotic; she monitors and records his conversations and activities in case he suddenly become suicidal."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 5, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa had opened her mouth to say something to Cosmo when Trailbazer spoke up. She stares at him a moment before a tiny squeak passes between her lips. She blinks, closes her mouth, and calmly gets up from her chair. "If anyone needs me," she says in a very soft, and even voice. "I will be hiding under my bed. Where it's safe."
> 
> Turning she takes a few steps toward the exit. She stops, turns around and grabs a few more pieces of friuit, then walks calmly out of the cafeteria.




"You jerks," Sanjay says with a chuckle that begins to escalate.  "That's just...mean...oh, man, I shouldn't...be laughing..."  His laugh increases in intensity until tears start to slide down his cheek.  "Geez..."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Not a chance in hell he's getting anywhere near my tail, Sparky," she says, slugging you in the arm as well.  "Besides, my tail is cute.  His is like some freaky tendril thing," she says with a shiver.




"You are just jealous because I can control my tail and yours just kinda wags and stuff." Vince smirks back, "I know what hentai is and what were you doing dreaming about me and my tail anyways?  Isn't X supposed to be your boyfriend?"

"And as for you chuckles, "Vince's tail wraps around one of the legs on Sanjays chair and yanks the chair out from under him, "lets not go making any assumptions about how often women fall at my feet.  Granted I am not as nice to look at as I used to be but check out Kevin.  He looks like some kind of teen idol or something and I can barely stand to be around the guy.  Imagine how the chicks feel."

Reaching a hand down to help Sanjay back to his feet, Vince apologizes, "Sorry about that.  I have a bad habit of reacting too fast and not always thinking first."

Getting to his feet, Vince starts to head back to his room.  "I have something to do before the others take off for Master Wen's.  I'll be back in a bit."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2004)

Johan feels somewhat disappointed that nobody admired his new outfit, but then recalls that it isn't really anything special at the EPIC headquarters. So he just shrugs and sits down on a free seat and starts going at his breakfast.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 5, 2004)

John will finally arrive in the cafeteria after spending some time seeing if any of the e-mails are from people he actually knows. Those from stangers are simply deleted. 

 "Hey folks, what's up with Raisa? She looks scared of something. Heck, she's only invulnerable, what's to be scared of?" while waiting for a reply he will stack up on food. Minding the fact that his dad is watching he will stick to fruits and cereals. Though he does look wistfully at the heaps of bacon and sausage. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

> "If anyone needs me," she says in a very soft, and even voice. "I will be hiding under my bed. Where it's safe."
> 
> Turning she takes a few steps toward the exit. She stops, turns around and grabs a few more pieces of friuit, then walks calmly out of the cafeteria.



"Just don't be late for take-off!" Sanchez says cheerfully, only having caught a short snipet of conversation as she came in.



> "I know what hentai is and what were you doing dreaming about me and my tail anyways?



"And just what have you been doing surfing Hentai, hmm?  Been using ARIS for a little personal interests have we?" Trailblazer asks as he drinks his coffee, looking over the rim of the cup at Vince.



> "I know what hentai is and what were you doing dreaming about me and my tail anyways? Isn't X supposed to be your boyfriend?"



"Who was dreamin' about it?" Moncia shoots back.  "I was just explaining to X you freak me out a bit, and it couldn't get much worse unless you suddenly sprouted tentacles, and well... you did!"



> Getting to his feet, Vince starts to head back to his room. "I have something to do before the others take off for Master Wen's. I'll be back in a bit."



"Off to watch more Hentai no doubt," Trailblazer says dryly to the table.  Monica laughs and throws a box of Kleenex at Vince.



> Johan feels somewhat disappointed that nobody admired his new outfit, but then recalls that it isn't really anything special at the EPIC headquarters. So he just shrugs and sits down on a free seat and starts going at his breakfast.



"Whoa!  Cripes man, don't sneak up on me like that!" Cosmo exclaims.  "Usually there are like four of you, you're easy to spot.  Hey, new armor, cool.  Wondered when you'd get that done.  Kind of a goofy hat though."

"Yeah, not real stylish.  What's it supposed to do?  Aerodynamics?" asks Dara.


> "Hey folks, what's up with Raisa? She looks scared of something. Heck, she's only invulnerable, what's to be scared of?" while waiting for a reply he will stack up on food. Minding the fact that his dad is watching he will stick to fruits and cereals. Though he does look wistfully at the heaps of bacon and sausage.



"Cosmo and X were just razzing her about crash landings and," he pauses, sniffing the air.  "Right on!  Chef brought out the meats."  He zips up, grabs a plateful of bacon, eggs, ham and sausages and sits back down.  "Damn, these are good eatin'," he says between mouthfulls.

Tara comes walking in, a big grin on her face as a gigantic four foot long grasshopper comes hopping in after her.  The grasshopper flutters up and lands on a chair next to Dara, who promptly lets out a mental shriek that has all of you, Raisa and Vince included, clutching their heads.  Well, everyone but Johan who hears it at a much lower level.

Dara falls backwards out of her chair, letting loose a mental blast.  Hoppy casually leaps out of the way, and she nails Cosmo, sending him flying.  She tries again, and Straightjacket ducks, so she appears to miss completely, though somehow, the poor buffet stand gets smashed.  Straightjacket sees his dad go flying, landing in a heap amid the buffet.  A third time she lets loose as Tara shouts, "No no no!  He's not bad!" and the mental blast slams into Trailblazer, sending him sprawling back to the floor.  Everyone else has managed to find cover.  Monica grabs Dara around the waist and picks her up, turning her around away from the table.

"It's ok, Dara," she says calmingly, whispering something else into Dara's ear before Dara finally calms down.

Hoppy lands on the table and proceeds to eat Trailblazer's breakfast.

"B-b-b-big b-b-b-bug," Dara stutters.

"His name is Hoppy!" Tara exclaims happily, ignoring the absolute carnage around her.

Hoppy chirps happily.

"How about a <censored> warning?" Cosmo groans, picking himself back up.

"Just once," Trailblazer says, rolling to his feet with a groan, "I'd like to have a nice, quiet breakfast."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

"Well... you could always eat the bug," X12 replies to Trailblazer's rhetorical.  "'Cause Hoppy sure does seem to be enjoying your breakfast."


----------



## buzzard (Apr 5, 2004)

"DAD! Are you OK?" exclaims John as he rushes over to his father fallen by the buffet.
"Goddamn it Dara, either keep a lid on your powers, or keep yourself locked in a room. You're just dangerous!"

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

Michelle walks out of the war room clutching her head, she looks around at the destruction and sees the giant grasshopper eating a plate of food.

"Ah, everyone has met Hoppy, great..."  she says with just a touch of sarcasm. "Tara, why don't you let Hoppy outside, he seems to make some of us nervous."



			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "DAD! Are you OK?" exclaims John as he rushes over to his father fallen by the buffet.
> "Goddamn it Dara, either keep a lid on your powers, or keep yourself locked in a room. You're just dangerous!"




"John, rude much?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "Goddamn it Dara, either keep a lid on your powers, or keep yourself locked in a room. You're just dangerous!"





			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "John, rude much?"



"Yeah, rude much?" pipes in Dara.  "Besides, I didn't even hit you, just the buffet table... oh, I'm sorry, I mean your _imaginary friend_.  I mean, I can try again if you wanna see dangerous," she says with a grin.  "I've been training quite a bit to get some oomph behind my blasts.  Or I could find another frying pan."

"I'd suggest the mental blast, John,'" Carl says, calmly eating his breakfast as if nothing happened.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Tara, why don't you let Hoppy outside, he seems to make some of us nervous."



"Because he needs to eat too, and he's kinda outgrown everything natural to eat.  And it looks like he likes sausages, bacon and waffles," Tara replies, watching Hoppy eat Trailblazer's breakfast.  "Off the table, Hoppy!" she says, to which Hoppy chirps and jumps down off the table, plate balanced on a front leg.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Whoa!  Cripes man, don't sneak up on me like that!" Cosmo exclaims.  "Usually there are like four of you, you're easy to spot.  Hey, new armor, cool.  Wondered when you'd get that done.  Kind of a goofy hat though."
> 
> "Yeah, not real stylish.  What's it supposed to do?  Aerodynamics?" asks Dara.



"I am sorry, Cosmo, it was not my intention to scare you. And no, the headpiece is not for aerodynamics, it is for mental protection. Unfortunately, I have not had the chance to test it yet, so I-"
Johan is cut short by Dara's mental scream, which startles him. As he notices that everybody else is clutching their heads, he adds with a small chuckle: "Seems to be working just fine."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Off the table, Hoppy!" she says, to which Hoppy chirps and jumps down off the table, plate balanced on a front leg.




"I can honestly now say that I have seen everything this life has to offer," X12 mumbles as he heads for the doors.  "I need to collect my things and make some notes before leaving.  I'll be at the plane shortly."


----------



## buzzard (Apr 5, 2004)

"That whackjob is blasting people because there's a big bug in the room, and she has no idea how to aim, and I'm rude?!? Get a clue people. She's four suits short of a full deck." and turning directly to Dara  "Look here little girl, you want to threaten me? Bring it on. I'm getting sick of your complete lack of self control. The damn Mole is less dangerous to us. Hell, you folks want to hang around with this nutcase fine, I'm tired of the aggravation."  With that he storms out of the room. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, rude much?" pipes in Dara.  "Besides, I didn't even hit you, just the buffet table... oh, I'm sorry, I mean your _imaginary friend_.  I mean, I can try again if you wanna see dangerous," she says with a grin.  "I've been training quite a bit to get some oomph behind my blasts.  Or I could find another frying pan."




You are not helping here Dara.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Off the table, Hoppy!" she says, to which Hoppy chirps and jumps down off the table, plate balanced on a front leg.




Michelle looks like she is going to say something, instead she just shakes her head a little before she continues.

Anyways, just wanted to let everyone know that epic beta has been assigned a couple assignments. So the team lists will be made up by sometime this afternoon, so don't forget to check your email tonight, and before you ask Tara, no I don't think Hoppy can come along.

Michelle will follow and try to catch up to John.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

> You are not helping here Dara.



Dara shrugs.  "Hey, at least when I talk to someone that's not here, it's actually Raisa, not some imaginary guy.  And he calls me a crazy?  I had pretty good aim there, too.  If that icky thing hadn't been so fast, I'd have nailed it each time.  And I hit Cosmo, so everything worked out fine."

"Hey!" exclaims Cosmo.

"I missed it I think," Monica says.  "Can you hit him again?"

"Hey!" exclaims Cosmo.

As if in disagreement to her quality of aim, the rest of the glass sneezeguard over the buffet table collapses.  If anyone could see it, they'd have seen the cause to be Straightjacket's father rolling out of the breakfast goodies and knocking it as he got up.

"Hey, would you look at that," Trailblazer says, ignoring the situation completely since it happens nearly every day in some form or another.  "Hog futures are up," he states flatly as he looks through his paper.

"Hoppy is so coming," Tara complains.  "You wouldn't make Pooky stay behind!"

"Hey, what's a five letter word for silence?" Trailblazer asks, looking at his crossword.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Off to watch more Hentai no doubt," Trailblazer says dryly to the table.  Monica laughs and throws a box of Kleenex at Vince.




"I'll pass thanks. But you should be used to people passing you over by now eh, Monica." Vince just lets the box hit him and fall to the floor as he leaves.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The grasshopper flutters up and lands on a chair next to Dara, who promptly lets out a mental shriek that has all of you, Raisa and Vince included, clutching their heads.




Out in the hall Vince is dropped to his knees as the blast rips through his head.  Hurrying back to see if the building is under attack, Vince sees this is just another morning at the EPIC breakfast table and continues to his room.

Once he is behind the door of his room again, Vince calls up his email and uses ARIS a bit.  "ARIS, what is Jun Po's current status and location?  Also, does Jun Po have any allergies or personality quirks that might have her dislike recieving flowers?  If not then I would like to have 3 bouquets sent to her from me.  One of tulips that has a card saying Thank you from Vincent, one of lilies with a card that says Feel better from Vincent and one of cherry blossoms with a card that says We miss you from Vincent.  I will of course be paying for these from my personal funds."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

> Once he is behind the door of his room again, Vince calls up his email and uses ARIS a bit. "ARIS, what is Jun Po's current status and location? Also, does Jun Po have any allergies or personality quirks that might have her dislike recieving flowers? If not then I would like to have 3 bouquets sent to her from me. One of tulips that has a card saying Thank you from Vincent, one of lilies with a card that says Feel better from Vincent and one of cherry blossoms with a card that says We miss you from Vincent. I will of course be paying for these from my personal funds.



"_I'm sorry, Vincent.  All the requested information is not available.  Jun Po remains in strict isolation at Bush Memorial Hospital.  However, at request of Jun Po, her personal files as well as information relating to her medical status have been sealed.  Also at her request, she has been removed from the active duty roster.  All visits must be scheduled with Kodiak, or in his absence, Trailblazer.  Kodiak is currently in the Soviet Union with Merlin.  Trailblazer is located in the Mess Hall.  Delivery of flowers to the hospital can be arranged, though I cannot guarantee delivery directly to her._"  ARIS falls silent after delivering the information.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 5, 2004)

Back in his room, X12 gathers up what few personal belongings he has for the trip.

"ARIS, retrieve my personal training goals.  Mark the electricity goal completed, and mark olfactory spatial mapping completed.  I may return to it later for further enhancing, but at present the level I've attained will suffice.

The goals should now read:

Develop blindfighting capabilities.
Master restorative powers.
Enhance and master resuscitation powers.

Add to this list the following goals:

Elicit tolerance to absence of sleep.
Apply for online university courses in biology
Apply for online university courses in histology and anatomy
Investigate completing medical degree, board certification, and licensing.

After that, X12 will check his Email, and then leave for the plane if nothing is there to answer.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Mimic: Johan (Powers, Feats)*

Kevin takes his stuff and goes to the jet.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2004)

"It's 'quiet', Trailblazer", says Johan as he resumes his breakfast. 

After finishing his breakfast, Johan heads back to the workshop to see if Anna or Rebound has beaten the other in their robot war.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

> "It's 'quiet', Trailblazer", says Johan as he resumes his breakfast.



"Only in my wildest breakfast dreams," Trailblazer grins at his paper.

Johan is nearly to the workshop when a loud squeal like fireworks is heard, and he sees a robot streak into view, four rockets blaring after it.  The rockets miss, sending up clods of dirt and concrete.  The fleeing robot whirls and blasts into the air as another robot rips around the corner.  The flying robot hurls three huge saw blades through the air into the top of the robot on the ground.  It stops a moment, blades sticking out, then explodes in a thirty foot mushroom cloud!  The blast wave sends you sprawling to the ground.

Yup, the armor is still solid.

"I got you!" Anna exclaims as she comes around the corner as well.

"Blimey, you blew it up!" Rebound exclaims, coming up to the six foot deep crater in the ground.

"I can't leave you two alone for five minutes!" Sanchez exclaims.  You hadn't even noticed her behind you.  She looks rather furious at the large amount of destruction inflicted on the grounds.  Anna looks ready to say something when Sanchez hits a button on her belt.

"How many times have I warned you about using rockets and explosives on your rob...  you put a jet pack on it!?" she says, glaring at the robot in the air.  "I hope he is faster than he looks," she says as you hear an ominous _clump Clump ClumP CLUMP _and a giant mech rises up above the workshop, standing fully forty feet high, stepping fully over the workshop with a huge_ CLUMP!_  The flying robot beeps twice, sounding very much like a robotic "EEK!" and the robot tries to flee, only to be crushed into the ground a moment later by the mech's second foot.

"Not fast enough.  I thought you two were good at this robot wars stuff?"  She hits a button and her mech stalks off to the tarmac, transforming back into the EPIC Jet.

_Anyone outside can have seen that, just using Johan cause he was actually heading to the workshop._


----------



## Deva (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The grasshopper flutters up and lands on a chair next to Dara, who promptly lets out a mental shriek that has all of you, Raisa and Vince included, clutching their heads. Well, everyone but Johan who hears it at a much lower level.




Raisa cringes at the shriek echoing inside her head. When it passes she glances back toward the cafeteria, but hearing nothing else she just shakes her head and reaches her room.  "ARIS, can you set up an auto-reply for my e-mail? Just that I'll answer any messages the first chance I get. Though from what I'm hearing there won't be many of those."

Reluctantly she picks up her suitcase - and Dara's if they were left in her room - and locks the door behind her before she head out to the tarmac to wait(hopefully in peace).


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2004)

Johan gets up from where he was thrown by the blast. "Might I suggest you move to a smaller scale for your fights? You might hurt somebody with explosions like that."
He walks up to the crater.
"Not to mention the fact that filling the crater will not be an especially pleasant task."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "_I'm sorry, Vincent.  All the requested information is not available.  Jun Po remains in strict isolation at Bush Memorial Hospital.  However, at request of Jun Po, her personal files as well as information relating to her medical status have been sealed.  Also at her request, she has been removed from the active duty roster.  All visits must be scheduled with Kodiak, or in his absence, Trailblazer.  Kodiak is currently in the Soviet Union with Merlin.  Trailblazer is located in the Mess Hall.  Delivery of flowers to the hospital can be arranged, though I cannot guarantee delivery directly to her._"  ARIS falls silent after delivering the information.




" ARIS, I would still like them sent please.  Even if they can't get to her, I would feel better knowing I at least sent them.  Also please send an email to Kodiak on my behalf requesting a visit with Jun Po whenever it is possible."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "ARIS, can you set up an auto-reply for my e-mail? Just that I'll answer any messages the first chance I get. Though from what I'm hearing there won't be many of those."



"_Of course, Raisa.  Enjoy your time at Master Wen's academy,_" ARIS says.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Might I suggest you move to a smaller scale for your fights? You might hurt somebody with explosions like that."
> He walks up to the crater.
> "Not to mention the fact that filling the crater will not be an especially pleasant task."



"We have robots for that sort of thing," Rebound says.

"No," Sanchez says.  "I think Johan has the right idea."  She tosses two shovels at the two troublemakers.

"Aw, come on," Rebound says.

"Um... wheelchair," Anna says.

"Um... powersuit," Sanchez says.  "Better be filled in by the time I return tomorrow, too."

You get the feeling two particular students aren't all that pleased with you at the moment.



> " ARIS, I would still like them sent please. Even if they can't get to her, I would feel better knowing I at least sent them. Also please send an email to Kodiak on my behalf requesting a visit with Jun Po whenever it is possible."



"_Of course, Vincent.  I shall use the hospital Florist for the flowers.  I have dispatched a request to Kodiak's e-mail as well._"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 6, 2004)

Not being able to find John, Michelle will go out to the tarmac and wish her fellow students good luck and hope they have at least some fun.

Once the plane is gone she will go back to her room and work on the assigment lists.

(ooc: I will post it after the good bye scene)


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

*October 9, 2120
Mega-city of New York
EPIC Institute
7:00 AM*
Kevin, Raisa, X12, Dara, Carl, Nova and Sanchez board the EPIC jet. Many of you have come to wish them off, along with Thunder, Titan, Trailblazer, Cosmo, Tara, Rebound, Anna and Monica, though Rebound and Anna look like they've been playing in the dirt. Both have shovels in fact, and Anna is in her powersuit.

Cosmo comes up to Raisa before she boards the plane. "Hey, babe. Give this to my bro if you see him, will you?" He hands you a rather sizeable clear cannister containing what looks like beef jerky. "Poor guy probably hasn't had anything like this since he got there."

Thunder comes up into the plane after you all board. "I just want to wish you all good luck. Master Wen is quite a teacher. Not only is he Jun Po's master, he taught Nova how to control her powers to the degree she does." Nova nods in agreement. "Even though I know you are somewhat dreading this, you're getting more of a benefit than punishment. People wait for years just to spend a few days under his tutelage; you get a full two weeks. It will be tough, but I know you can all excel at his lessons. See you in a few weeks!"

The plane soon takes off and is cruising its way to China.

"This is going to be so much fun!" Nova says excitedly. "But you might as well settle in. It's an 11 hour flight. I'll be in the back if anyone needs me. I tend to heat things up a bit, so I'll keep my distance."

"And I," Sanchez says, coming out of the cockpit, "brought movies and a couple of game consoles to pass the time." She opens a cupboard that is full of recent movies and games. "Oh, and we get satelite sports. I'll be watching my hubby play in the back with Nova. Oh, and you can tune in music too, if you want," she says, walking to the kitchenette to get food for the game.

_The jet is like a flying motorhome as well as a battle center. All the comforts of home... with missiles._

*Everyone Still At School*
You still can do what you want today! Yay you! Michelle needs to do the team rosters before anything exciting can happen to you, which I know she just posted she's working on.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

"Bye!  Don't forget to write!" he says, waving as the leaving members of EPIC embark.  "And email pictures!  The less clothes, the better...no, not you X, keep your frickin' pants on!"

As they leave, he turns and sees Rebound and Anna with their shovels.  "Wow, what are you guys making now, a giant robot buliding?  Or are you mining for ore?  Nothing like getting your hands dirty, hey?"


----------



## Deva (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Cosmo comes up to Raisa before she boards the plane.  "Hey, babe.  Give this to my bro if you see him, will you?"  He hands you a rather sizeable clear cannister containing what looks like beef jerky.  "Poor guy probably hasn't had anything like this since he got there."




"Not a problem," Raisa takes the cannister, grateful he didn't make any more jokes about the plane crashing. 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "And I," Sanchez says, coming out of the cockpit, "brought movies and a couple of game consoles to pass the time."  She opens a cupboard that is full of recent movies and games.  "Oh, and we get satelite sports.  I'll be watching my hubby play in the back with Nova.  Oh, and you can tune in music too, if you want," she says, walking to the kitchenette to get food for the game.





Her hand grip the arm rest of the seat so tight her knuckles turn white, he eyes going wide when Sanchez comes out of the cockpit. She watches the woman walking away from the front of the plane. "If you're there, who's flying the plane?!" 

She leans forward, putting her head between her knees, mumbling to herself. "It's fine, it's all good, planes have auto-pilots, it's all good, we're not going to crash, we're not going to die.... meu deus I think I'm going to be sick.... will someone please knock me unconscious until we get there?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As they leave, he turns and sees Rebound and Anna with their shovels. "Wow, what are you guys making now, a giant robot buliding? Or are you mining for ore? Nothing like getting your hands dirty, hey?"



Anna and Rebound share a sneaky grin that goes over your head.

"Oh, you should come look," Anna says cheerfully.

"Yeah, we could use your help to speed things up," Rebound adds in full agreement.

Both seem to really want your help, probably because they want to hang out with someone with such cool threads and a stylin' look.



> Her hand grip the arm rest of the seat so tight her knuckles turn white, he eyes going wide when Sanchez comes out of the cockpit. She watches the woman walking away from the front of the plane. "If you're there, who's flying the plane?!"
> 
> She leans forward, putting her head between her knees, mumbling to herself. "It's fine, it's all good, planes have auto-pilots, it's all good, we're not going to crash, we're not going to die.... meu deus I think I'm going to be sick.... will someone please knock me unconscious until we get there?"



"Aw, sweetie," Sanchez says upon seeing your distress, rubbing your hand.  "I know you don't like flying, but you are as safe in here as you are on the ground."  She presses some little yellow pills into your hand.  "This will help with motion sickness.  Why don't you come back and watch the football game with us.  We'll close the blinds.  It'll be like being in a motorhome."

You feel a bit better for her words, and you could swear you just saw grass outside your window.  And a ... road sign?  Hey, you aren't even flying.  You're driving along a roadway somewhere!  It looks perfectly flat.  There are billboards along the road advertising Dara's clothing line and you see tigers lying in grassy fields.  Carl wanders by in a pink dress, waving at you.

Meanwhile, Dara, sitting a row behind you, has her eyes closed tightly and a little smile on her face.  A single bead of sweat trickles down her cheek.  Kevin and X12 both see this, but Carl is shufling through the movies.  He exclaims "Oh ... my ... god ... The Godfather Trilogy.  I am set for the entire trip."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 6, 2004)

"18 hours...  in a plane... with Raisa... who's scared of flying... I must have been a blood-thirsty thug in a previous life, and this is my karma," X12 mumbles to himself.  "At least the Orient is at the other end of this trip, so the journey is not without rewards."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Anna and Rebound share a sneaky grin that goes over your head.
> 
> "Oh, you should come look," Anna says cheerfully.
> 
> ...




OOC: Alright, you got clueless Sanjay down to a tee!

"Of course.  You know me, I'm all about the helping and stuff.  Lead the way."


----------



## Mule (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You take the opportunity to quickly hang up and send an email instead.



After writing and re-writing a looooong email to Monica _(OOC: sorry I haven't been posting much recently)_ Randall will head to the cafeteria for a bite to eat.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> the poor buffet stand gets smashed.



"What the hell happened here?"  He exclaims to no one in particular, as there is nobody left in the room.  He salvages what he can and eats quickly, so as to make it to the EPIC jet in time to wave goodbye to those who are leaving.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 6, 2004)

After the plane leaves Michelle walks into her room and closes the door.

Ok, lets get this over with. Hopefully I don't screw this up too badly.

ARIS I need you to make two lists for me, title the first Methesda Ironworks and the second Lockheed.

On the first one place my name, Sanjay Mohan, Jackson Burton, John Cashman, Anna Nikitov and a duplicate of Johan Backham.

On the second put Johan Backman, Cosmo, Randall McPhee, Vincent Pratchett and Tara Dochen. Place a note on the second that Johan should be the investigative leader and that Randall be the spokesman for the group, in case any negotiations are needed. Also note that Tara will most likely want to bring Hoppy along. Attach these lists to an email and send a  copy to Thunder and Mendez


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2004)

> You get the feeling two particular students aren't all that pleased with you at the moment.



"Oops." Johan leaves the scene before he gets hit by thrown dirt or a shovel, a small grin on his face.







> Both seem to really want your help, probably because they want to hang out with someone with such cool threads and a stylin' look.



 Johan chuckles at Anna and Rebound as they recruit help. Then it crosses his mind that he might be the target of the help they need, so he decides that now is a good time to retreat to his room to study some more.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2004)

Carl said:
			
		

> "Oh ... my ... god ... The Godfather Trilogy.  I am set for the entire trip."




"Now, you speak. A classical. Is ther any pop corn onboard?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

> "Of course. You know me, I'm all about the helping and stuff. Lead the way."



They lead you over near the workshop and hanger to where a nice deep crater is.  Dirt and metal fragments are strewn all over.

"We kinda..." Rebound starts.

"I blew up his robot!" Anna exclaims with a grin.

"Maybe you could fill that up with dirt for us so we don't gotta spend two days filling in the hole?" Rebound asks.

"He supposedly won a Robot Wars once you know.  Did I mention I blew up his robot?  Ka-boom!" she exclaims.

"About fifty times," Rebound grumbles.

"My favorite part was when it exploded," she says with a grin.



> On the first one place my name, Sanjay Mohan, Jackson Burton, John Cashman, Anna Nikitov and a duplicate of Johan Backham.
> 
> On the second put Johan Backman, Cosmo, Randall McPhee, Vincent Pratchett and Tara Dochen. Place a note on the second that Johan should be the investigative leader and that Randall be the spokesman for the group, in case any negotiations are needed. Also note that Tara will most likely want to bring Hoppy along. Attach these lists to an email and send a copy to Thunder and Mendez



ARIS sends your e-mail and the screen flickers.  Thunder appears on screen.

Your lists pop-up on screen and he drags a few members here and there.

"Not bad, but a few holes to consider here.  You put all of your ranged ability in one group.  We also need a firm leader; sharing it is a bad idea, especially if a decision has to be made.  Since you're sending Johan to Lockheed, he can lead that group.  His scientific background will help him deal with the scientists and police.  But I don't want his attention divided," he adds, removing Johan from your list.  "Plus I doubt he could keep a stable duplicate at that distance.  You also seem to have left off Monica.  I think this might work out a bit better," he finishes.  "Not much different from your list.  Someone has been paying attention."

Ironworks
Metal Mistress*
Neutron
Straightjacket
Rebound
Monica

Lockheed
Johan*
Cosmo
Loki
Vincent
Mantis (Hoppy)
Iron Maiden

"Have everyone ready for 9AM tomorrow.  Make sure you give everyone the background info they need.  I'll make the arrangements with Lockheed and you can just drop in on the Ironworks.  Luckily, Cosmo is a good pilot, so he can fly the team to Lockheed.  Though I'm a bit loathe to do it, we'll let Rebound do the driving for you."



> "Now, you speak. A classical. Is ther any pop corn onboard?"



"Sure is," Sanchez says.  "Just pop some in the nuker or wave a bag over Nova," she jokes.

"Hey!" Nova says in protest.  "I am NOT a popcorn popper."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Not bad, but a few holes to consider here.  You put all of your ranged ability in one group.  We also need a firm leader; sharing it is a bad idea, especially if a decision has to be made.  Since you're sending Johan to Lockheed, he can lead that group.  His scientific background will help him deal with the scientists and police.  But I don't want his attention divided," he adds, removing Johan from your list.  "Plus I doubt he could keep a stable duplicate at that distance.  You also seem to have left off Monica.  I think this might work out a bit better," he finishes.  "Not much different from your list.  Someone has been paying attention."




"Technically Johan would have been the leader but he doesn't have the people skills like Randall. As well Johan's duplicate would have made communication between the two teams alot easier. Although I did forget about Monica." Michelle adds in her reasoning as to why she put people where she did

Michelle blushes slightly at Thunders compliment

I don't suppose you have any suggestions on how to get the information we need from Ironworks, from what you said in the meeting this morning I don't think that they are just going to open their files and let a bunch of kids browse around, even if it is for an on going investigation.

Once Thunder finishes up, Michelle will address ARIS once again.

ARIS please create an email and attach the list named Ironworks to it, put whos ever name is on the list on the send line of the email, excluding myself of course. Also attach any background information that we have on Methesda Ironworks plus any information that was brought up about it at the meeting this morning.

On the body of this email please put the following...

After various tries the final wording comes out like this:

Hey:
   Looks like we are going to have our first official EPIC assignment. On the attached list is the group that will be investigating Methesda Ironworks. They are the company that made the armored vehicles that Mole and his gang stole about three weeks ago. From what I understand they are a very selective business so remember to watch your Ps and Qs.

Be up and in the Warroom by 8:45am tomorrow, if you have any questions just ask.

Michelle

p.s. Please respond to this email so I know you received it.

Please mark them high priority and send the emails ARIS

Once the email has been sent she will repeat the process for the second group adding in that for this assignment Johan will be the leader.

ooc: Since there would be only a few minor changes I didn't think it would be worth it to repreat everything I just wrote.

If anyone needs me I will be at the pool and please let me know who hasn't responded to my email by seven oclock tonight.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

> "Technically Johan would have been the leader but he doesn't have the people skills like Randall. As well Johan's duplicate would have made communication between the two teams alot easier. Although I did forget about Monica."



"Johan is better suited.  He acts more methodical and has much more scientific knowledge than Randall.  And Randall's a bit too much of a kid yet.  He's good with crowds and people, but probably not as well suited to deal with investigators who can be intimidating at times.  As for communication, your uniforms have radio's.  There's nothing your radio can't do that Johan in two places can.  In fact, if you rely on Johan for that, you're screwed if he gets hurt and vanishes.



> I don't suppose you have any suggestions on how to get the information we need from Ironworks, from what you said in the meeting this morning I don't think that they are just going to open their files and let a bunch of kids browse around, even if it is for an on going investigation.



"I actually don't expect you'll have much luck asking for it," Thunder says.  "But we have to try to be nice.  Don't be too afraid of busting down a few doors if they don't co-operate.  Methesda will bark, but if you put their security down, they'll give us what they want rather than have the FBI do an investigation into our 'unwarranted attack' on their property.  The FBI has wanted in those warehouses for years; suspects the company of selling weapons to the ALF.  But they never could have probable cause," Thunder says with a satisfied grin.

"Just be careful.  They probably have a kick ass security system."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2004)

Johan is just reading one of his books when ARIS reports of a new e-mail, which he proceeds to read.
"ARIS, could you send my affirmative to Michelle with my thank you for trusting the leadership of the second team to me. Then open the attachments detailing Lockheed."
Johan then proceeds to read and memorize the information.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

*The Attached Data Files*
Thunder has attached the following data-files at request of Michelle.

Lockheed National, Arizona Divison
The Arizona division of Lockheed National is located 20 miles west of Tucson.

Attachement:  CNN News Coverage of Theft
The data files involving Lockheed National start with the uninformative news footage.  Since the cameras never even got past the security fence, nothing but speculation is in it.  ​Attachement:  EPIC Briefing by FBI Agent Mitchell Simmons
Our investigation is coming up blank in all regards except what was stolen.  Three highly specialized cryogenic containers were taken.  These containers were being specially developed for safe transport of bio-engineered medical research samples.

The area they were taken from is a highly secure warehouse located thirty feet under ground.  From what we can tell, there has been no break in.  Even from security tape footage, it appears as if the containers simply vanished.

CEO Morgan is on his way to the facility to supervise the internal investigation and was very willing to have EPIC investigate the situation.  Also present will be Scientific Design Engineer Braum Kentworthy, who did extensive work on the container project.​Attachment:  Thunders' Notes
From the limited information Lockheed was willing to dislcose, it appears the containers were designed to fit into the trucks, or very similar ones, that were stolen on the Freeway last month.  I find this a little too convenient.  Try to find any evidence of the Mole's involvement.

Also, since Lockheed National is involved in top secret government research and development, a non-disclosure agreement is in place.  Nobody outside EPIC's teams are to know any details of research and development you may witness, nor are we permitted to use anything we might see.​Methesda Ironworks
Methesda is located on Pier 57 of the New York City docks.  It is an metal works and armored vehicle development company.  It is also rumored to have a robotics department.  Methesda is very secretive about its clientelle.  Getting any information from them will be difficult, but do not be afraid of using force if necessary.  Just be careful of any security they may have.  Even if you do use force, Methesda will not press charges for fear of an FBI investigation.

The owner is Bryan Methesda.  Beyond his tax records, we have no file on him.  Only this picture. <insert blurry picture of man in wheelchair here>  You'll probably end up dealing with his in house lawyer, Ronald Falcon.

Attachment:  Blueprints, Methesda Compounds


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2004)

"Nice, if you want something Carl, tell it. I,ll fetch it for you while you prepare the movie."


----------



## Deva (Apr 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Aw, sweetie," Sanchez says upon seeing your distress, rubbing your hand.  "I know you don't like flying, but you are as safe in here as you are on the ground."  She presses some little yellow pills into your hand.  "This will help with motion sickness.  Why don't you come back and watch the football game with us.  We'll close the blinds.  It'll be like being in a motorhome."
> 
> You feel a bit better for her words, and you could swear you just saw grass outside your window.  And a ... road sign?  Hey, you aren't even flying.  You're driving along a roadway somewhere!  It looks perfectly flat.  There are billboards along the road advertising Dara's clothing line and you see tigers lying in grassy fields.  Carl wanders by in a pink dress, waving at you.




Looking out the window in confusion, Raisa takes the yellow pills and swallows them easily.  She glances back at Dara when the image of Carl in a dress walks by and just smiles. She looks at Sanchez and shakes her head. "Thanks, but I think I'm going to try and get some sleep. Haven't been getting enough of it lately. I doubt that'll change once we get to China, so I'll take advantage of this down time."

She leans the seat back and closes her eyes. _Dara, you're a sweety. Thank you._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2004)

"Bio-engineered samples... There have been too many samples of us taken for _that_ to be a coincidence too... ARIS, please send a message to Thunder saying that I think there might be a possibility that the same people who were behind the the attack at the monorail might be behind the theft at Lockheed. My suspicion was aroused by the fact that the attack at the monorail seemed to be solely to collect blood samples. Additionally, blood samples were retrieved at the night club from some of us. There is a chance that the containers were stolen to transport such samples. The reason for such, however, is beyond my ability to decipher."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2004)

*Johan*


> There is a chance that the containers were stolen to transport such samples. The reason for such, however, is beyond my ability to decipher."



"Yeah, I thought about that," Thunder says, his face on the screen kind of surprising you.  "ARIS just patched me through when you wanted to message me," he says.

"Anyway, it seems a bit unlikely to me that they are related, only because blood samples don't require cryogenic transport.  Refridgeration works fine in most cases.  According to a few things I've looked up, cryogenic freezing is more for transport of dangerous pathogens, or highly perishable medicines, even recently for storage of transplantable organs."

*Loki*
You get back to your room to find the message from Michelle, and one from Monica.

"Hey!  I gotta go to church now, but the girls and I are going to Wave World today!  You should come!  We'll be there at two, hope to see you there!"

_Wave World is a huge waterpark with wave pool, waterslides... the works, all enclosed in a huge dome on the outskirts of the city._

*Michelle*
Responses filter in.  Anna and Rebound both sound excited, especially since Rebound gets to drive.  Cosmo responds complaining that he's not leading the second team.  Monica sends a message back and sounds super excited she gets to wear the new uniform that Dara made for her.  ARIS beeps.

"_Michelle, Mr. Mendez is on the comm for you,_" ARIS says and Mendez's face pops up on screen.  You see Thunder, Titan and Trailblazer in the background, quickly gathering some gear.

"Sorry to cut your day off short, Michelle, but I'll need you to watch the War Room.  EPIC's been called out to Los Angeles, where an airliner crash landed moments ago.  Thunder, Titan and Trailblazer are en route, and I need to attend a briefing with the President's Chief of Staff about the new EPIC team.  You'll have to hold down the fort until I'm back."

*Around the Compound*
An alarm sounds briefly, and most of you see Thunder and Titan flying rapidly out of the compound to the East, disappearing quickly from sight.  A sonic boom echoes through the area, indicating Trailblazer must be going with them on the ground.

*The Plane*
Raisa is soon sound asleep.  Even a few loud cheers from the back of the plane and the sound of the Godfather movies don't wake her.  Dara tries to stay awake to watch the movie, but seems really exhausted and finally curls up in a chair and falls asleep as well.  After the football game, Sanchez watches the movie as well, while Nova remains in the back, watching something on the television.

Occasionally you look out the windows, but it gets darker as you go east.  You pass over Europe and as you skirt ALF controlled India, the sun starts to rise in the East, making you realize that your butts now belong to Jet Lag.  Except for Raisa and Dara who are just waking up.

You look out the window and see you are zipping by the coastline.  Fishing and farming villages pass beneath you.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2004)

"I didn't remember the movies was that long... I hope Wen will not ask to make something too rough for the first day... I'll make some tea before I fall asleep. Anyone else want one."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You'll have to hold down the fort until I'm back."




"I'll be at the war room in 10 minutes Mr. Mendez." Michelle will change and head towards the war room muttering to herself how much it sucks to be the leader.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2004)

"I did think of that, but it seemed to me like too much of a coincidence. In any case, I thought it a thing worth mentioning."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

*Michelle*
Mendez leaves as you are heading in, heading off to his briefing, leaving you alone in the war room to monitor things.  Good lord it's a big room.  

A chart on main terminal shows the general localle of each of team members.  Jun Po is in the hospital; Merlin and Kodiak are in Siberia; Sandstorm is in the Congo; Nova and Sanchez are in China; Thunder, Titan and Trailblazer are in Los Angeles.

The computer monitors the police radios and monitors incoming calls as usual.  Lordy, it's going to be a long day.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 8, 2004)

"ARIS, send a message to Michele to let her know I will be ready to go at her leisure.  Also thank her for not making Cosmo leader of the second group.  ARIS, can you determine the location of the wing which got tore off of me during my encounter with Jackal at the pool?"

Hearing the alarm go off, Vince will hurry out to see if his help is needed.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

*October 10, 2120
Lancheng, China*
*Master Wen's Academy*
*7AM Local Time (6PM New York Time)*

With the sun rising and everything put away, you buckle up as you pass over rural, coastline China. Sanchez sits in the pilot seat, slowing the jet considerably. Sanchez has been on the radio, speaking in Chinese, for a good many minutes.

"She's getting clearance and something about an inspection," Dara explains, listening in.

While Raisa grips her chair handles in a death grip and and you all are buckling in when there are taps at both Raisa's and Kevin's windows. An oriental man is looking in Raisa's window, looking somewhat serious, peering around inside. Across the isle, an oriental woman with a white painted face and green hair in a long braid is doing the same.

Dara gets very excited.

_Oh my god! It's Morning Star!_ she exclaims mentally leaning right over Raisa. _Wow! And Dragon too!_ she says, practically leaping over Kevin to press her face up to the glass where the woman is looking in. _The Red Star Brigade! China's defenders!_

Morning Star takes a few more looks, then nods, gives a brisk salute and flies ahead of the plane before rising into the sky out of sight. Dragon seems to spend longer, more regarding Dara than anything, her face impassive. She pulls back from the window, and with a burst of green flame streaks up and away from the jet.

"Ok kids, we're landing. Buckle up," Sanchez says. Moments later, the plane starts descending towards a small fishing village. It slows at it comes over the village and goes past to a large compound on a hill. Sanchez executes a flawless vertical landing and the engines power down. "And we're here," Sanchez says as the doors open and the stairs lower.

As you exit the plane, you find yourself at the base of a hill leading up to an ancient style compound. It's incredibly beautiful. On the hillside are fenced gardens. The path winds up the several hundred feet to the compound itself and is cobbled with stone. People from the village a few hundred yards the opposite way have begun to gather, staring at you. The village is quaint, and appears well kept. From the odor, it's a fishing village.

"Up the road to Master Wen's, kids. Good luck!" Sanchez says, already boarding the plane again. The plane soon roars to life again, taking off and leaving you standing on the road.

"Let's go go go!" Nova says, zipping up the road towards the compound on the hill without waiting for you. As you catch up, you see her, flames extinguished, entering a large compound, blanket wrapped around her. In the middle of a courtyard, in front of a single large tree, stands an ancient man. He is dressed in very simple garb, like a monk. His wispy gray hair is well kept in a bun on his head. He is sitting on a bench, bamboo cane in hand. On his right, a cup of tea sits, steaming in the crisp morning air.

He sits on the bench, eyes closed, very still as the breeze stirs the leaves of the tree gently. For a moment, you think he is dead, then he opens his eyes and sips at his tea. He looks you over once, sets his tea down and closes his eyes again.

Dara whispers loudly to Raisa, "What do we do now?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "ARIS, send a message to Michele to let her know I will be ready to go at her leisure. Also thank her for not making Cosmo leader of the second group. ARIS, can you determine the location of the wing which got tore off of me during my encounter with Jackal at the pool?"
> 
> Hearing the alarm go off, Vince will hurry out to see if his help is needed.



"_I have no information regarding your missing wing, Vincent.  Perhaps you should check lost and found?_"  The question leads you to believe ARIS did not fully understand how to respond to that question.  You may have to do a little hunting for that piece of anatomy.

You catch a glimps of Thunder and Titan and hear a sonic boom as you get outside.  Guess they didn't need your help.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He sits on the bench, eyes closed, very still as the breeze stirs the leaves of the tree gently.  For a moment, you think he is dead, then he opens his eyes and sips at his tea.  He looks you over once, sets his tea down and closes his eyes again.




Kevin stay in the group, and try not to show his impatience (OOC: you can roll Bluff on that...) and look at the monk.

_Great, that's an annouce to say it will be the most boring weeks of my life..._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Lordy, it's going to be a long day.[/font]




Ugh, what did I do to deserve this? ARIS how long will detective Mendez be at this meeting?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Ugh, what did I do to deserve this? ARIS how long will detective Mendez be at this meeting?



"_The meeting is scheduled to last until this evening.  He is also attending a state dinner this evening.  He should return near midnight.  Also, Vincent is on his way here.  He should be here..._"

The door bangs open.

"I heard an alarm!?  What'd I miss?"

ARIS remains silent.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Airliner crash landed in L.A. Titan, Trailblazer and Thunder went to help and Mendez went to a meeting so I got stuck watching the monitors.

I don't suppose you want to be leader?


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

Entering the courtyard, X12 regards the aged master with respect.  He walks forward slowly, cups his hands in front of him, and bows deeply to Master Wen.  "It is an honor to meet you, sir," he says before rising.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "It is an honor to meet you, sir," he says before rising.



"I not finished tea.  Be silent," he says in broken english, taking another sip of tea.

You all see a waifish girl standing watching you from another smaller building nearby.  She's oriental, stands about five feet tall, with waist length, perfectly straight black hair.  Her eyes are a vibrant green you can see, even across the short distance.  She is dressed in a fighting outfit, tied tightly at the waist by a cloth belt.

"Li, you take troublemakers to rooms.  Give food.  Prepare for lessons."

"Yes, Grandfather," she says demurely, with heavily accented, but less broken, english.  "You will come with me please, yes?" she asks, walking into the building.

The building itself is a simple wooden structure, in ancient oriental style, with sliding doors coated in some sort of cloth or strong paper.  You are led down a hall and there are a number of rooms equal to your number with open doors.  "You will choose your rooms please, yes?" she asks demurely again.

Each room is exactly the same, with a fueled lantern to light it, a sleeping mat on the floor and a well made wooden desk and clothes cabinet.  Another low table sits on the wall near the mat, a small mirror hanging on the wall behind it.

"Please, breakfast is in fifteen minutes.  I can answer questions if you have any, yes?" she says with a slight bow.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

X12 shakes his head to the young girl's question, remaining silent.  He returns her bow, and places his belongings in a room.


----------



## Deva (Apr 8, 2004)

Raisa scrutinizes the room with serious doubt. "Sou suponho assentar em isso?(translate: I'm suppose to fit in that?)" She mutters under her breath. She shifts her bags in her arms before ducking beneath the doorframe and into the room. Looking down at the sleeping mat she puts her things down in a corner before coming back out and approaching the girl. "Um, where's the bathroom?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2004)

*Mimic: Johan (Powers, Feats)*

Kevin enters his room. _Troublemaker..._ Kevin put his pack in a corner of the room and look around and get out. "Are we suppose to wait in our room or can we take a walk? Fresh air would keep me awake, even if it is only 12 hors ago I woke up, the flight have killed me."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

_"I may have been rude to interrupt his tea, but I'm not here because I caused any trouble,"_ X12 thinks to himself as he arranges his belongings.  _"I don't quite understand -- I wasn't sent here, I volunteered because Mrs. Desorchers believed Master Wen might be able to help me with my memories... however, he is the teacher; I will have to put this unimportant slight aside and pay attention."_


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

> "Are we suppose to wait in our room or can we take a walk? Fresh air would keep me awake, even if it is only 12 hors ago I woke up, the flight have killed me."



"Your rooms are for sleeping and studying.  Why should you wish to stay in them at other times?  You are free to wander the compound.  Please, you must stay out of grandfather's home unless invited.  As well, the private dojo is off limits, please," she says.  She seems a little uncomfortable with that last part, but continues.  "Today though, you must make use of the bathhouses quickly, please.  Breakfast is soon and grandfather wishes to give you your first lessons within the hour."

"I am sorry that for you the rooms seem small," Li says to Raisa and Carl both.  "I have not seen anyone of your size before.  Except Jackal when he is changed," she says, you think a bit nervously.



> "Um, where's the bathroom?"



"Please, you will come with me?" Li says, leading you out the back door.  Two pleasant looking structures are here, made in a similar manner to the bunkhouse.  "The woman's bathhouse is on the left.  The men's on the right."

You enter the bathhouse and find it remarkably lavish.  Four large sunken tubs are in the floor, easily able to fit three or four people.  They are finely made of some kind of wood.  Also present, a long, community bath, that probably could hold 20 people.  It is tiled ornately.  The floor is rough slate tiles, perfect for siphoning water and comfortable on the feet.  There is a long shelf and rack of robes, towels and soaps available near the tubs.  Along the far wall are individual stalls with, thank the stars, extremely modern toilet facilities.  Sinks stand against the wall to the left of the stalls, with mirrors.  There are benches for dressing, but no private stalls aside from the toilets.  The walls have small windows along the top, letting light in and steam out, while the walls are solid wood, preventing people from seeing inside from out.

_Both bath houses are basically the same._

"Please remember, take off your shoes and socks before entering dojo or any building except your bunkhouse or the batthouses.  It is disrespectful to wear coverings upon your feet while within the buildings.  You may wish to wear sandles like mine.  I can get you some if you wish.  You must remove your gloves as well, yes?" she says to X12, regarding him curiously.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I can get you some if you wish.  You must remove your gloves as well, yes?" she says to X12, regarding him curiously.




"Sandals would be delightful, if it would be no trouble.  Due to the nature of my abilities, my gloves are generally a necessity for me.  However, I am not knowledgeable of your customs; if it would be considered disrespectful to you, our hosts, for me to wear them, I will remove them," X12 says, bowing slightly.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

*New York*
*EPIC Institute*
In the War Room, Michelle hears it from ARIS as she watches a camera on the main field where Tara is training Hoppy to sit on command.

Elsewhere, there's a rumor going around that Loki is heading to the Wave World Waterpark today, sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

> "Sandals would be delightful, if it would be no trouble. Due to the nature of my abilities, my gloves are generally a necessity for me. However, I am not knowledgeable of your customs; if it would be considered disrespectful to you, our hosts, for me to wear them, I will remove them," X12 says, bowing slightly.



"You cause harm to those you touch with your hands?" she asks.  "It is blocked by the cloth, yes?  This is why you wear gloves?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You cause harm to those you touch with your hands?" she asks.  "It is blocked by the cloth, yes?  This is why you wear gloves?"




"I wish it were that simple.  Others can cause harm to me by touch -- I heal the injuries of those I touch, but this power of mine is always active; if others touch my skin, or I touch them, their injuries and other maladies pass to me.  I wear the gloves to limit the possibilities of accidentally touching people.  However, I do not wish to disrespect you, our hosts; if it would be disrespectful for me to wear coverings on my hands, then I will remove them."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

> "I wish it were that simple. Others can cause harm to me by touch -- I heal the injuries of those I touch, but this power of mine is always active; if others touch my skin, or I touch them, their injuries and other maladies pass to me. I wear the gloves to limit the possibilities of accidentally touching people. However, I do not wish to disrespect you, our hosts; if it would be disrespectful for me to wear coverings on my hands, then I will remove them."



"You have no way of healing your own injures, so you fear the harm you bring to yourself by helping others.  A hard gift to bear," she says simply.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You have no way of healing your own injures, so you fear the harm you bring to yourself by helping others.  A hard gift to bear," she says simply.




"My injuries, and those inflicted by others, heal at astonishing rates.  However, the constant fear of the pain and diseases of others is something I do live with -- their pain leaves me weakened while my body repairs itself."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

> "My injuries, and those inflicted by others, heal at astonishing rates. However, the constant fear of the pain and diseases of others is something I do live with -- their pain leaves me weakened while my body repairs itself."



"Ah," Li says.  "You are afraid we are all hiding some form of infirmary, and filled with disease and illness.  We simply await opportunity to inflict our ills on you."  Her voice is very even, but her eyes hold something else.  You aren't sure what.  "Or perhaps it is just you are a coward, yes?"

Dara walks up to Li and broadcasts loudly in Chinese.  As she does so, Li's face and ears turn red and her eyes grow wide.  Raisa is rather impressed by the colorful terminoligy she finds she completely understands.

"I... you cannot," Li stammers before gaining her voice again.  "Such language is not spoken here," she says quietly, looking at the floor.  "Please, I am sorry.  I did not mean to offend.  My english is perhaps not as good as I thought and I do not get to talk to many people besides grandfather and Xi.  I have not even been told your names, nor your gifts.  I was only trying to understand his..."

Dara says a few other words mentally, a bit more calmly, but not much.

"I did not mean to imply anything by my questions.  I am not trying to make decisions for any of you.  You must make them yourself.  If you are ready, I will take you to breakfast now," she says demurely, hands now tucked into her sleeves.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ah," Li says.  "You are afraid we are all hiding some form of infirmary, and filled with disease and illness.  We simply await opportunity to inflict our ills on you."  Her voice is very even, but her eyes hold something else.  You aren't sure what.  "Or perhaps it is just you are a coward, yes?"




"Frankly... I don't know what I am; I have little to no recollection of who I was up until about 8 months ago.  I am now part of a team at EPIC, though -- one that oftens involves combat, and it would be ill-conceived of me to enter physical combat with someone when each time I strike them I heal their wounds.  We have to subdue some violent mutant criminals occasionally, and I do not have any powers that would allow me range with a target," X12 says.  "As for people hiding disease and illnesses -- yes, it does concern me that people touching me may have illnesses or undiagnosed injuries, but I don't ascribe maliciousness to these people; many illnesses of this day and age can progress far into their courses of action before any symptoms are present."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

"You sound like a damn textbook, X," Carl says from the sidelines.  Dara giggles and nods in total agreement.

Li, however, makes no such comment.  She enters a room and comes out with the top half of a Gi.  "Remove your gloves and put this on over your shirt, please," she says.  As you do you see her cut herself on the top of the hand with a knife she must have brought from the room as well.  Painful no doubt, but not very bad.

"Now strike me," she says calmly.  Her hands are by her sides, a few drops of blood trickling down her fingers to drip on the floor.  "Quickly, please.  I do not wish to miss breakfast."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2004)

Kevin start to find the discussion boring, having heard enough time the explanation of X powers, but when Li  come back with a knife, Kevin start to be interested by the vents, and decide to delay a bit his visit to the bathhouse before the breakfast.


----------



## Deva (Apr 8, 2004)

Raisa watches X and Li while shaking her head. "And what is this suppose to prove?" She says quietly from her spot next to Dara. She just rolls her eyes and goes into the bath house to freshen up before breakfast.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

> Raisa watches X and Li while shaking her head. "And what is this suppose to prove?" She says quietly from her spot next to Dara. She just rolls her eyes and goes into the bath house to freshen up before breakfast.



_I dunno,_ Dara replies right into your head.  _She moves like a dancer though, don'tcha think?_

As Raisa turns to go to the bathhouse, she sees someone watching from the upstairs window of the main house.  He is watching Li and X12 closely and doesn't notice you looking at him.  You actually do a double take, looking at the man in the distance, then looking back at X12.  When you look up towards the window again, it's empty.

You could have sworn it was X12 up there.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *She watches a camera on the main field where Tara is training Hoppy to sit on command.*



*

Michelle attempts to amuse herself by freaking out Tara. Turning on and off the lights, turning on the sprinklers by where she is standing. Making random noises into the field's PA system.*


----------



## Elementor (Apr 9, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you want to be leader?




"This city seems to have a pretty serious distaste for the tall, red and winged type.  I am guessing any interviews I do will include a fair bit of screaming on the reporters side of the conversation.  I am sure you will be fine but if you ever want some help, just ask."

As Vince turns to leave the room he looks back.  "I hear some of the guys are heading to the waterpark today.  You going?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 9, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "I hear some of the guys are heading to the waterpark today.  You going?"




"Can't," Michelle responds obviously depressed about it. "Someone has got to hold down the fort while everyone is gone, looks like I got elected."


----------



## Deva (Apr 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As Raisa turns to go to the bathhouse, she sees someone watching from the upstairs window of the main house.  He is watching Li and X12 closely and doesn't notice you looking at him.  You actually do a double take, looking at the man in the distance, then looking back at X12.  When you look up towards the window again, it's empty.
> 
> You could have sworn it was X12 up there.




"Whoa, did anyone else-"  She blinks and shakes her head, making a mental note to check it out when she's done in the bath house.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 9, 2004)

Johan sits in his room, studying and wondering if it safe to get back to the workshop. In the end, he comes to the conclusion that if it wouldn't be safe, his armor might need the testing anyway, so he leaves to see how the filling is progressing.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 9, 2004)

John, upon hearing the rumor will look up Loki.
"Randall, grapevine has it that you're hitting a waterpark today. Sounds like a decent break from this damn studying, mind if I tag along?"

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Apr 9, 2004)

Sanjay, heading from his room where he was studying, outside to kick around the football, hears about the waterpark.  Stopping by a terminal, he says, "ARIS, let Michelle know I got her message and tell Randall to let me know whenthis waterpark party starts, I'm not missing that."  He then continues outside with his ball.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 9, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Can't," Michelle responds obviously depressed about it. "Someone has got to hold down the fort while everyone is gone, looks like I got elected."




"Well, if you want I can hang out here with you.  The Waterpark is kinda public for me and my plethora of extra appendages." Vince emphasizes by extending his wings and whipping his tail about.  Besides, with all the bigwigs out of town you might need my help."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

*Johan*


			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Johan sits in his room, studying and wondering if it safe to get back to the workshop. In the end, he comes to the conclusion that if it wouldn't be safe, his armor might need the testing anyway, so he leaves to see how the filling is progressing.



You get to the workshop and hanger area and... can't find any evidence of the holes.  In fact, memory serving you well, the holes were there, there and... there.  And the crater was... oh, you'd be standing on it.  But there is smooth ground, unbroken asphault and green grass in the proper places.  And you can see Anna and Rebound working on things, along with other students, in the workshop.

*Sanjay*
You are kicking the ball around when you are tackled hard.  Thank goodness for metal skin.  Picking yourself up you are confronted with Monica, dressed in jean cut-offs and a half-shirt, smirking at you as she keeps the ball in the air easily.

"You made it too easy on me, sport," she says with a grin, her eyes flickering with electricity, just like her transparent midsection.  "I'd hope you're better at this than X," she says, turning and kicking the ball with her heel over her head, catching it and tucking it under her arm.  "You going to the wave pool too?"

Those are some amazing shorts she's in... or something like that.

*Michelle*


> Michelle attempts to amuse herself by freaking out Tara. Turning on and off the lights, turning on the sprinklers by where she is standing. Making random noises into the field's PA system.



The sprinklers get her, and get her good, and spook Hoppy who goes bounding off across the field.  Tara, soaked, gives chase, looking none too pleased.

*John*
Randall nods.  "Yup, I'm meeting someone there.  Hey, how'd you find out.  I haven't told anyone.  I sure don't mind though.  Wonder if anyone else wants to come.  We should get the whole team together maybe?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You are kicking the ball around when you are tackled hard.  Thank goodness for metal skin.  Picking yourself up you are confronted with Monica, dressed in jean cut-offs and a half-shirt, smirking at you as she keeps the ball in the air easily.
> 
> "You made it too easy on me, sport," she says with a grin, her eyes flickering with electricity, just like her transparent midsection.  "I'd hope you're better at this than X," she says, turning and kicking the ball with her heel over her head, catching it and tucking it under her arm.  "You going to the wave pool too?"
> 
> Those are some amazing shorts she's in... or something like that.




"Hey, kitty," Sanjay says, getting up and dusting himself off.  "Nice tackle, you're pretty good.  And, yeah, I'm way better than X...at this," he adds with a grin.

"Of course, I'm going to the pool, wouldn't be much fun without me," he responds, looking her over and imagining the two-piece she's likely to wear.  He steps up to her and says with a smirk, "Now, you gonna give me back my ball, or do I have to take it?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hey, kitty," Sanjay says, getting up and dusting himself off. "Nice tackle, you're pretty good. And, yeah, I'm way better than X...at this," he adds with a grin.
> 
> "Of course, I'm going to the pool, wouldn't be much fun without me," he responds, looking her over and imagining the two-piece she's likely to wear. He steps up to her and says with a smirk, "Now, you gonna give me back my ball, or do I have to take it?"



"Thinking, Sport," she says mimicing his smirk, circling him.  "I'm more than pretty good, you know.  I was going to become a pro," she says somewhat wistfully.  "Things sort of changed," she says.  Something curls around your ankle and you see a tigers tail.  

When you look back up, her eyes have turned feline and her skin seems someone tiger striped, but she hasn't fully transformed.  You suddenly feel very much like a mouse trapped by a cat.

"You good at anything else?" she purrs seductively, dropping the ball between you and her and putting her foot on it.  "Or is it just football you like?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 9, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Well, if you want I can hang out here with you.  The Waterpark is kinda public for me and my plethora of extra appendages." Vince emphasizes by extending his wings and whipping his tail about.  Besides, with all the bigwigs out of town you might need my help."




Thanks, but if you want to go, you should go. Who knows when we will get another day off. Besides you shouldn't hide, the more you show up in public the more they will come to except you and it's not like I am stuck in the war room. But if you really want to stay I would enjoy the company.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The sprinklers get her, and get her good, and spook Hoppy who goes bounding off across the field. Tara, soaked, gives chase, looking none too pleased.




Oops...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 9, 2004)

_First they recruit Sanjay, now the yard is in perfect order. One doesn't have to be a genius to know what happened here_, Johan thinks to himself. He walks over to the two. "I see you finished cleaning up. What are you working on now?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Li, however, makes no such comment.  She enters a room and comes out with the top half of a Gi.  "Remove your gloves and put this on over your shirt, please," she says.  As you do you see her cut herself on the top of the hand with a knife she must have brought from the room as well.  Painful no doubt, but not very bad.
> 
> "Now strike me," she says calmly.  Her hands are by her sides, a few drops of blood trickling down her fingers to drip on the floor.  "Quickly, please.  I do not wish to miss breakfast."




X12 bows slightly, and accepts the Gi top.  "As you wish," he says.  Removing his gloves, he hands them to whomever is closest, then puts the top on quickly.  Pausing for a moment to collect himself and to allow Li to collect herself, he raises a fluid guard and jabs for the girl, closed palm, in the face.  (OOC: I don't know if she's going to dodge or not, so I won't assume I connect.  Assuming it connects, I'm not going to pull the punch, and will follow through.)


----------



## Mule (Apr 9, 2004)

_OOC:  Either the post I made yesterday got deleted, or I punched the wrong button (the more likely scenario)._

"Hey John, yeah that'd be fun.  I'm meeting a friend there at 2:00, and it'd be great if a bunch of us could go.  By the way, how did you know I was going there?  I don't remember telling anyone."

After talking to John, Randall will go looking for Michelle.  "So you're the official leader now?  That's cool, you'll do a good job.  Some of us are going to the waterpark, is there no way you could come too?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> X12 bows slightly, and accepts the Gi top. "As you wish," he says. Removing his gloves, he hands them to whomever is closest, then puts the top on quickly. Pausing for a moment to collect himself and to allow Li to collect herself, he raises a fluid guard and jabs for the girl, closed palm, in the face. (OOC: I don't know if she's going to dodge or not, so I won't assume I connect. Assuming it connects, I'm not going to pull the punch, and will follow through.)



You lash out and she grabs your sleeve, knocking your strike wide.

"So it is because you are foolish," she says.  "If touching my skin will bring you pain, why would you choose to strike one of the few parts of my body left uncovered?  And why would you choose to strike it with your bare skin, when you have covered forearms, elbows and knees?"  

"We've tried to tell him that before," Carl says with a laugh.

She simply looks up at you with those big doe-like eyes, then returns the knife to the room and closes the door.

Several minutes later, as you all return from using the bathhouses, she says "Please, it is now breakfast.  We must go to eat, yes?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 9, 2004)

Li said:
			
		

> "So it is because you are foolish," she says.  "If touching my skin will bring you pain, why would you choose to strike one of the few parts of my body left uncovered?  And why would you choose to strike it with your bare skin, when you have covered forearms, elbows and knees?"




"He is inexperimentaed more than foolish... and he is not wrong, but not totally right. What the use of figthing if his opponent can strike him on an uncovered body part and hurting X both by the blow and X's healing power, and at the same time, undoing all damage his opponent have received? I remember first time I saw X in a fight. He was thrown on an opponent who was knock out, the opponent get up and X was out of combat.

Anyway, breakfast is starting soon, and we must prepare ourselves. If we have a bad start, I feel it it will become an hell this visit. And I have the feeling too it will not the first time we will hear about the problem of X powers..."

On that, Kevin leave to the bathouse to get ready for the breakfast.



			
				Li said:
			
		

> "Please, it is now breakfast. We must go to eat, yes?"




"I'm ready. DO you serve tea with the breakfast, I think I'll need some more if I don't want to sleep in the face of master Wen"


----------



## Deva (Apr 9, 2004)

Coming out of the bath house, hair pulled back into a simple pony tail and cool water splashed on her face, Raisa tries to smooth out the wrinkles on her clothes from sleeping on the plane. "I'll be right there,"  she says and runs back to her room . She grabs the jerky for Jackal, figuring he'll be there for breakfast.

She hurries to catch up with the others, remembering to take off her shoes before entering the main house.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Thinking, Sport," she says mimicing his smirk, circling him.  "I'm more than pretty good, you know.  I was going to become a pro," she says somewhat wistfully.  "Things sort of changed," she says.  Something curls around your ankle and you see a tigers tail.
> 
> When you look back up, her eyes have turned feline and her skin seems someone tiger striped, but she hasn't fully transformed.  You suddenly feel very much like a mouse trapped by a cat.
> 
> "You good at anything else?" she purrs seductively, dropping the ball between you and her and putting her foot on it.  "Or is it just football you like?"




"F-football's, uh, good.  But, yeah, I like other, uh..."  Sanjay looks down at the tail.  _"Geez, you're not shy, are you?"_  He looks back up at her cat-like eyes.  "What, um, exactly did you have in mind?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

*Sanjay*
"Why are all the nice guys so naive," she sighs with a disappointed pout.  "Don't worry, Sport.  I'll take care of it myself."  She walks past you, brushing up against you in an obvious fashion as she shoves your ball into your stomach.  "You have fun playing with yourself, Sport.  I'll be in my room if you change your mind.  She sways her way back into the dorm, casting one final look over her shoulder as she goes.  "See you in a few hours," she says with a wink.  Her tail finally vanishes through the doorway, leaving you holding your ball.

Then the sprinklers turn on.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 9, 2004)

Flustered, X12 resigns himself to the ridicule of Li.  _"I don't know why I shouldn't just wear the gloves and punch you in the face, though... would seem to work just as well,"_ X12 thinks to himself.

"Thanks, Kevin, he whispers as they head for breakfast.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 9, 2004)

Sanjay just watches her walk away, mouth wide agape, not quite sure what's stopping him from racing after her like a bat out of hell...that is until the sprinklers turn on.  "Smooth.  Really smooth," he mumbles to himself, standing in the spraying water.  Trying to maintain the last shread of pride he has, he slogs back to his room to change and...study until the pool party starts.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 10, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> After talking to John, Randall will go looking for Michelle.  "So you're the official leader now?  That's cool, you'll do a good job.  Some of us are going to the waterpark, is there no way you could come too?"




Thanks, it's kind of scary but kind of cool all at the same time and unless someone comes back, it looks like I am stuck here for the night. But it does sound like a lot of fun. So if I can make it I will.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 10, 2004)

*China*
*Breakfast Time*
Li leads you into the main house and to a small dining hall.  The low table has mats to sit or kneel on.  A simple breakfast of some sort of rice cake, dates, nuts, dried fruit, water and milk is set out on the table.  Just the six of you and Li are present.  Jackal does not come, nor does Raisa see the man from the window.

Li eats in silence, and doesn't seem troubled when a roar sounds throughout the compound, coming from nearby.

_So, is X12 wearing his gloves still?_

*New York City*
*EPIC Institute*


			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> He walks over to the two. "I see you finished cleaning up. What are you working on now?"



"Yup, we're good diggers," Rebound says with a grin.  "We're rebuilding our robots, since someone blew them up," he says shooting a look at Anna.

"Whine, whine, whine," Anna shoots back.

"You going swimming?" Rebound asks.  Anna doesn't look to happy with the question.

*1:00PM Rolls Along*
_It's time to go if you're going.  Thusfar, Straightjacket, Loki, Neutron, Monica and Cosmo are going.  Any other takers? _

Everyone starts to gather to head to the Mag-Lev station so they can get going to the Wave World Waterpark.  Cosmo is chatting with a few of the girls coming.  Rebound comes bouncing up, bag over his shoulder, looking very much the part of a large beachball.

Monica is there too, looking towards the gates, wearing low rise cut-offs and a backless shirt, sunglasses up on her head.  She turns with a grin when Neutron appears.  "Hey, Sport.  How went the kick-ball?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 10, 2004)

*In a Shadowy Room...*
"I want you to get me blood samples from their infirmary," the shadow cloaked man says.

"You want me to break into EPIC Headquarters?" Split says incredulously.

"I want you to finish the job I hired you for in the first place."

Split seems unconvinced.

"I've made it easy for you.  All of the senior members are out of the base.  I've forseen most of the students will be attending an amusement park.  That leaves only a handful of possible threats for you to contend with."

Split still seems unconvinced.

"I will pay you double your normal fees."

"Now we're talking," Split says, a mercenary grin coming across his face.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Monica is there too, looking towards the gates, wearing low rise cut-offs and a backless shirt, sunglasses up on her head.  She turns with a grin when Neutron appears.  "Hey, Sport.  How went the kick-ball?"




"Ended up getting pretty wet.  Damn sprinklers," he responds sheepishly.  "Sorry about this morning, not used to people more outgoing than me," he adds with a smirk.  "But don't get the wrong idea, I'm definitely..."  He looks her up and down.  "...interested."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> *Breakfast Time*
> Li leads you into the main house and to a small dining hall.  The low table has mats to sit or kneel on.  A simple breakfast of some sort of rice cake, dates, nuts, dried fruit, water and milk is set out on the table.  Just the six of you and Li are present.  Jackal does not come, nor does Raisa see the man from the window.
> 
> ...





_OOC: No -- I haven't put them back on, since she's made it perfectly unclear that it would be disrespectful... _

X12 sits in silence as the others eat.  He sips water occasionally.  X12 starts reactively to the roar, but does nothing beyond that after ascertaining Li's reaction to the commotion.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 10, 2004)

Vince will spend the afternoon hanging out with Michele.  Maybe she can teach him what some of these do-dads are used for.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Yup, we're good diggers," Rebound says with a grin.  "We're rebuilding our robots, since someone blew them up," he says shooting a look at Anna.
> 
> "Whine, whine, whine," Anna shoots back.
> 
> "You going swimming?" Rebound asks.  Anna doesn't look to happy with the question.*



*
"Not really into stuff like that. I was thinking on studying a bit, then looking into possibly making one of those myself", Johans says, pointing at the robots.*


----------



## Velmont (Apr 10, 2004)

When the sound can be heard, Kevin turns his head in direction of the roar to try to identify it.

"Is it Jackal?"  ask Kevin to Li.

OOC: On that question, Kevin try to have a proper etiquette, so if there something that must be tell or done (or must NOT be tell) and Kevin know what it is, he will do it (or not do it).


----------



## Calinon (Apr 10, 2004)

*China*


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Is it Jackal?" ask Kevin to Li.



"Yes.  He is often angry when he awakens," Li responds.  "He is very troubled."

_Untrained knowledge check failed with an 11.  You have nothing other than movies to base any sort of etiquette off of._

Master Wen comes in as you are finishing eating.

"Welcome to Master Wen's Academy.  You here because you make mistakes.  Need learn not make same mistakes again.  While here, you do what Master Wen say, when Master Wen say.  We continue training you get at EPIC, and maybe you learn something.

"Now, Master Wen know why each of you here.  But want to hear from you why you here."

*New York*


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "But don't get the wrong idea, I'm definitely..." He looks her up and down. "...interested."



"Good, 'cause I was looking for a cabana boy at the beach party," she grins.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Not really into stuff like that. I was thinking on studying a bit, then looking into possibly making one of those myself", Johans says, pointing at the robots.



"Good, I can have company when I remake my robot to kick Rebounds butt," Anna says.

"I'm outa here then," Rebound says, bounding off towards the dorms.

_About 15 minutes later_

*The Wave World Crowd*
You all board the Mag Lev bound for the Wave World Waterpark.  The Mag Lev is fairly full for a Sunday, and more than a few people recognize you.  John, most notably, is pretty much mobbed from the time you enter until the time you get off.

Wave World itself is quite a sight.  It's an immense dome, and you can make out high waterslides from within.  After paying your admission, you get into the facility and get a good look at all it's attractions.  Water slides, wave pools, swimming pools, hot tubs, tanning areas... you name it, its got it.

You go to change.  

*Loki*
You come out of the change room with Rebound and see Monica and her friends coming over to you.  "Hey, handsome!  Who's your friend?"

A horn sounds and she squeals.  "Come on!  The next wave set is starting!"  She dashes off towards the main pool.

*Everyone Else*
You emerge from your change room a few minutes later.  It was awfully busy in there and you don't exactly blend in.  There is a crowd of men gathered around the tanning area ahead of you.  It doesn't take you long to see why.  Monica is already relaxing on a lounge, and her 'swim suit' reveals far more than it conceals.  Gravity helps keep it on, and other than a few areas of cloth, it's mostly braided strings.

"Hey, there's my cabana boy," she calls out to Neutron with a wave.  Neutron get some seriously unhappy looks.

John, on the other hand, gets recognized by some people and kids and is practically dragged off to the wave pool.

*John*
Your dad says as you are dragged along to the pool, "Have fun, son!  I'm going to take a peek in the ladies locker room."  He vanishes shortly afterwards.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 10, 2004)

*Mimic: Johan (Powers, Feats)*

Kevin looks at Wen while he speaks. He sems to try to size the character.



			
				Wen said:
			
		

> "Now, Master Wen know why each of you here.  But want to hear from you why you here."




"Pretty simple, Thunder and Mendez can't smell me, and I can't smell them either."


----------



## Mule (Apr 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You come out of the change room with Rebound and see Monica and her friends coming over to you.  "Hey, handsome!  Who's your friend?"



"Hey Monica!  This is my buddy Jackson.  Some of the rest of our schoolmates are here too"  Randall says to Monica.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> A horn sounds and she squeals.  "Come on!  The next wave set is starting!"  She dashes off towards the main pool.



"Cool, let's go!"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin looks at Wen while he speaks. He sems to try to size the character.
> 
> "Pretty simple, Thunder and Mendez can't smell me, and I can't smell them either."



"And here Master Wen thought it was because you make stupid choices, go off alone thinking you can be super hero by self, thinking you do things better on own. I thougth it because you so wrapped up in self, you not able to see importance of being team and work with others. Master Wen thought it because you might want to change.  But if that wrong, then you may leave.  None are prisoner here."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*EPIC Institute*
*2:18PM*

*Johan*
Anna has refused to let Johan out of the hanger, though finally lets him send a double off to study, keeping him around to teach him the rules for Robot Wars and work on ideas for a robot for him.

*Michelle and Vince*
Michelle and Vince would be nuts if not for their discovery that ARIS can broadcast movies here. On a 92 inch screen no less! In the war room, ARIS interrupts the movie.

"_Michelle, there is an unauthorized access of the infirmary in progress. My monitors in the area appear to be offline. Someone is accessing the medical database. They have terminated my control of that system._"

A map appears of the instutute, centered on the infirmary. From the roster screen, you see Johan and Dara are both still at the institute.


----------



## Deva (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Now, Master Wen know why each of you here.  But want to hear from you why you here."





Raisa bites her tongue from adding a few comments of her own to Kevin's answer.

"I'm here because my mistake could have got people killed." She says quietly. "I speak and act before thinking, which usually leaves me felling very stupid and regretting what it was I said or did. I also have this small issue with authority and not respecting it or listening to those with it." She looks at Master Wen with a little smile. "Though, uh, I'm working on fixing that."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "_Michelle, there is an unauthorized access of the infirmary in progress.  My monitors in the area appear to be offline.  Someone is accessing the medical database.  They have terminated my control of that system._"




_"No, not on my first day."_ Michelle thinks to herself.

"Vince can you check it out, this is strictly recon though, I need to know what we are up against. Get in and get out, do it as quietly as possible. No heroics, meet me here* once your done." She says giving him a smile.

ARIS connect me to Johan and Anna, make sure that only they get this. Hey you two, look alive we got an unauthorized entry in the infirmary. This might be a test but until then I am assuming hostiles of some sort and it's just you two, me and Vince. So suit up and meet us here* as quickly as possible.

(*ooc: Here being a location on the map close to the infirmary but not in a line of sight)

Aris, How long has the unauthorized entry being in the infirmry? Any counter-measures available? Tear gas? Knock-out gas? if you can't regain control to the computers can you cut the power to them? Hell, if you have to get ready to cut power to the whole wing.

After ARIS responds, Michelle floats a foot off the ground as her forcefield flickers to life around her, she starts to leave and hesitates at the door. "ARIS, start a 10 minute count down and unless I contact you and specifically tell you to abort the countdown send the following message to both Thunder and Mendez, mark it high priority."

The message is:

At 2:18PM this afternoon Aris informed me of an unauthorized access in the infirmary, only myself, Johan, Anna and Vince are on the grounds and we are heading to investigate. If you are recieving this message it means that ten minutes have passed and I, at the very least am incapacitated.

Michelle


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*Michelle*


> Aris, How long has the unauthorized entry being in the infirmry? Any counter-measures available? Tear gas? Knock-out gas? if you can't regain control to the computers can you cut the power to them? Hell, if you have to get ready to cut power to the whole wing.



"_I informed you as soon as I became aware of the problem,_" ARIS responds.  "_I can assure you that no testing program is present for this scenario,_" she adds, hearing your comments.

"_We have no countermeasures available of the type you describe, Michelle, and it appears power control systems have been re-routed from my control._"



> "ARIS, start a 10 minute count down and unless I contact you and specifically tell you to abort the countdown send the following message to both Thunder and Mendez, mark it high priority."



"_I am unable to comply, Michelle.  My communication capabilities have been disabled.  I am attempting to affect repairs, but may need external assistance as the main lines appear to have been cut and my satellite relay system is no longer connected to my system.  We have short term communication capabilities only._"

*Johan*
ARIS' voice comes from a nearby speaker.

"_Johan, Anna.  Incoming message from Michelle._"



> Hey you two, look alive we got an unauthorized entry in the infirmary. This might be a test but until then I am as....



The speaker goes dead.

"Lets go!" Anna says, her own armor clanking into place over her.

A loud groan from the nearby sattelite tower grabs your attention as it slowly topples over with a crash onto the tarmac.  You suddenly don't think you have to go too far as you see someone running towards the campus from the scene.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 11, 2004)

"Aye aye Cap'n" Vince gives a quick salute and boogies down to the infirmary to take a look around as quietly but also as fast as possible.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2004)

"Damn, damn, damn, keep working on it ARIS, if you get connected send for help to whoever is around. Can you lock the doors? Don't let anyone through that's not supposed to be here?" Michelle says as she leaves the warroom, going outside levitates up about 40 feet to get a look around and she actives her personal communicator.

"Johan, Anna, can you hear me, looks like we are under serious seige here


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent*
Vince sprints down the connecting corridor to the school and heads for the infirmary.  He rounds the corner down which is the hall and finds it pitch black.  Even the emergency lights are off.  Not that it affects him overly much.

At the end of the hall, the infirmary door is ajar.  There are absolutely no sounds Vince can detect but his own footsteps.  Right about now, Vince really wishes he'd remembered to get into his EPIC uniform so he could communicate with someone.

*Michelle*
You fly outside and see the communication tower lying on the tarmac in the distance.  A woman is running towards the school and Anna and Johan are exiting the hanger.  On the roof, several satelites are smashed.  Tara is flying towards the fleeing woman and is looking to intercept her before she reaches the school.  Hoppy bounding along behind her.

*Johan*
Your armor communicator sounds crackly, but you can faintly make out Michelle's voice telling you that the institute is under siege.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 11, 2004)

Wen said:
			
		

> "And here Master Wen thought it was because you make stupid choices, go off alone thinking you can be super hero by self, thinking you do things better on own. I thougth it because you so wrapped up in self, you not able to see importance of being team and work with others. Master Wen thought it because you might want to change.  But if that wrong, then you may leave.  None are prisoner here."




"Who told you I don't want to give a try? I had three weeks to wait before coming here. If I wanted to leave, I would have done that the first day. And I don't need someone to remind me the choices I have made, I still feel their consequences and that's enough... but it is true they have not been the wisest."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> You fly outside and see the communication tower lying on the tarmac in the distance.  A woman is running towards the school and Anna and Johan are exiting the hanger.  On the roof, several satelites are smashed.  Tara is flying towards the fleeing woman and is looking to intercept her before she reaches the school.  Hoppy bounding along behind her.




Michelle will attempt to intercept the woman that Tara is chasing, if she gets close enough and recognises the woman from the criminal database, she will shoot first and ask questions later. If she doesn't recognise her, she will block her way to the school.

Powers: Forcefield (free action), Flight (full action, half action??), Energy blast (heroic surge if movement is a full action)


----------



## Elementor (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ*
> *Vincent*
> Right about now, Vince really wishes he'd remembered to get into his EPIC uniform so he could communicate with someone.




"I shoulda went swimming...." Vince mutters to himself as he moves into the infirmary to try and see what is going on.

Powers:  Superspeed is going and Vince is ready to bolt back to the control room if there is any sign of trouble.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent*
You peek around the door.  Inside you see... the infirmary.  It's empty.  Opening the door you go in, and from in here, you still see nothing.  In the back room, you see a refrigerator of some sort open, and inside are baggies of blood.  From here you can't see anything more.

The door you came through slams shut.  You hear a click as it locks.

"H-h-help me," a woman says, and the head nurse stands up from behind the exam table.

"And you can do that by laying face down on the floor and remaining very still," a very familiar voice says.  Just behind the nurse, Split appears, gun against her head.  "No communicater?  Nice."  He puts his free hand against his earpiece.  "All four?  Yeah, keep them busy; we're almost done here.  I'll send the Texan out to help you."

_Initiative:  Vincent 27, Split 16 (readied action)_

*Michelle, Johan*
Michelle flies towards the woman (full move).  She fires a blast of magnetic energy, but it falls far short, sending up a spray of dirt.  Looking over her shoulder at Johan and Anna, the woman doesn't even seem to notice.  

Johan, from simple application of Mathematics, even though you may not be faster than the woman, you figure just the angle needed to catch her well before she gets to the dorm. (Math check 27).  It will take you about 18 seconds at full speed to intercept her.

Anna finishes transforming and blasts off after the woman.  Tara flies from another direction, Hoppy bouncing along behind her.  

Michelle is easily still over 300 feet away.  Anna is only 40 feet from the woman, but took a roundabout route.  Tara is about 100 feet away, but should cut her off from entering the school.  Johan's distance doesn't matter... he's got the angle covered with three rounds of full move actions.

_Initiatives:  Stryke 22, Michelle 18, Johan 17, Tara 15, Hoppy 11, Anna 8_


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You emerge from your change room a few minutes later.  It was awfully busy in there and you don't exactly blend in.  There is a crowd of men gathered around the tanning area ahead of you.  It doesn't take you long to see why.  Monica is already relaxing on a lounge, and her 'swim suit' reveals far more than it conceals.  Gravity helps keep it on, and other than a few areas of cloth, it's mostly braided strings.
> 
> "Hey, there's my cabana boy," she calls out to Neutron with a wave.  Neutron get some seriously unhappy looks.




_"Pinch me, 'cause I must be dreaming,"_ Sanjay thinks with a wave and a smile back to Monica.  _"I have no idea what a 'cabana boy' is, but sounds like it might be fun..."_

"If you don't mind me saying, that is absolutely incredible," he says pointing to her as he reaches her location.  "And the swimsuit's not bad, either," he adds with a grin.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ*
> *Vincent*
> "And you can do that by laying face down on the floor and remaining very still," a very familiar voice says.  Just behind the nurse, Split appears, gun against her head.  "No communicater?  Nice."  He puts his free hand against his earpiece.  "All four?  Yeah, keep them busy; we're almost done here.  I'll send the Texan out to help you."
> 
> _Initiative:  Vincent 27, Split 16 (readied action)_




"Split?  Dude, I thought you had more sense than to come here." A quick glance to the open fridge tells a lot, "Unbelievable.  You are on a blood drive too I see."  Vince leaps forward with a Mach One punch on Split.  "You do know that anyone who works at EPIC has to be prepared to be involved in a violent situation right?  That includes the mundane staff.  And don't be so happy that I'm not wearing a communicator.  Just means I get to own that much more of your scrawny ass.  We don't negotiate with terrorists."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*EPIC HQ
Vincent*
You lunge forward and run into something in your way.   You get a very brief glimps of a human shaped wavering in the air, then its gone.  You swing at where it was, but hit nothing but air.  As you act, you hear a click, a _fwump_ and a the nurse slumps forward.

"Mercenary actually," Split says.  He flips a switch on his gun and says, "Now."  You hear the sound of six distinct blasts cutting loose.  Split's appear; one in front of you and a bit to your right with two blasters, one right behind you with a pair of blasters, and one to your left with an assault rifle.  The Split that just shot the nurse shoots at you as well.  Energy blasts graze you and blister by without causing much, if any, harm, but the Split with the rifle catches you in the chest.  As the nurse bounces off the table to the floor at his feet, Split fires, the blast barely missing your head.  Your body feels numb.

_The three splits use combined fire to try to hit you, getting a 29 to hit with his bonus' and penalties.  The other split misses with a 26.  Fort save against the Stun Power gets a 7 (5 rolled), HP used and result is a 15 (13 rolled) and Vincent is stunned.  You get another save to shake off the effect on your turn, and the result is a 16.  You are still stunned._

Vince slumps against the counter, barely able to keep his feet.  Everything is blurry and the Split's ignore you completely, though the rifleman keeps you in his sights.  You see blood samples moving through the air and vanishing.

"Hey, check this," a french sounding voice says, and Vincent, in his groggy state, sees his wing pulled out of the freezer unit and tossed to the Split that shot the nurse as another Split, this one with a closed case, appears.

"A souvenier," Split grins, and his doubles laugh.  He hands the wing to one of the others, and two of them, the ones with two blasters, exit the room with the one with the case and close the door behind them, leaving Split and his double with the rifle with you.  And you don't feel so numb any more.  About a 30 seconds have passed since you came in.

_You made your save with a 22 (yay natural 20, though you only need a 16)._

You see the nurse on the floor stir.  The double with the rifle watches you carefully for _any_ sign of movement, his finger on the trigger.  Split is listening to his headset, and says, "Be in position.  The samples are secured and are heading out.  The sensors wouldn't see them even if they were working."

_Initiative: Vincent 27, Split 16 (readied action by rifleman)_

_Vince is up._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2004)

Michelle will sprint forward in order to get within range. If she can do so without getting the woman's attention all the better.

Powers: forcefield (free action) sprint (full action)


----------



## Elementor (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ
> Vincent*
> You see the nurse on the floor stir.  The double with the rifle watches you carefully for _any_ sign of movement, his finger on the trigger.  Split is listening to his headset, and says, "Be in position.  The samples are secured and are heading out.  The sensors wouldn't see them even if they were working."




Kicking Susperspeed back in, Vince will try to trip Split with his tail before moving the rest of his body.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2004)

Johan will try to tackle the woman (trip), not that he'll really have a chance to succeed.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Now, Master Wen know why each of you here.  But want to hear from you why you here."





"I approached Ms. Desorchers about difficulties presented in my daily life as my memories return from an extensive period of amnesia.  She suggested that, as other students were already coming to you for assistance, you might be able to help me as well in understanding or controlling their return in more constructive or direct ways.  Some of my memories thus far have been very intrusive and... violent... and I want to face them and assimilate them without causing harm to others," X12 says.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*China*


> "Who told you I don't want to give a try? I had three weeks to wait before coming here. If I wanted to leave, I would have done that the first day. And I don't need someone to remind me the choices I have made, I still feel their consequences and that's enough... but it is true they have not been the wisest."



"You tell me.  I hear recordings of you complaining.  Master Wen read report from Thunder.  Then you tell Master Wen reason you here is Thunder not like you.  Now you change story.  Master Wen already wish you make up mind."



> "I'm here because my mistake could have got people killed." She says quietly. "I speak and act before thinking, which usually leaves me felling very stupid and regretting what it was I said or did. I also have this small issue with authority and not respecting it or listening to those with it." She looks at Master Wen with a little smile. "Though, uh, I'm working on fixing that."



"Master Wen here small joke!  Ha ha!  Small issue!  Not worry large girl.  It easy to change if you want to.  Unless you want get smaller.  That just not happen here.  Hey, what that?  You bring gift for Master Wen?" he asks, pointing at the cannister beside you.



> "I approached Ms. Desorchers about difficulties presented in my daily life as my memories return from an extensive period of amnesia. She suggested that, as other students were already coming to you for assistance, you might be able to help me as well in understanding or controlling their return in more constructive or direct ways. Some of my memories thus far have been very intrusive and... violent... and I want to face them and assimilate them without causing harm to others," X12 says.



"Master Wen have hard time thinking why you come until him see your picture.  You here to see Xi, even though you not know you here to see Xi.  So you will see Xi.  But Master Wen not sure how him help with visions.  Master Wen _can_ help with combat strategy so you not need be mummy in battle."

Dara answers him too.  "Um... I kinda beat up Carl and _I can't really control my telepathy all that much."_

"You learn many focus technique here.  When leave, you control mind talking.  Master Wen promise that.  Master Wen impressed you beat up giant boy."

"Hey now, she hit me with a frying pan," Carl says.

"That sound like excuse.  Why you here?"

"Because I took Raisa off alone to a strip club," Carl answers.

"You as bad as Kevin.  You here because you took Raisa into seedy criminal underworld, lie to Mendez and then point gun and threaten at Raisa," Wen says matter-of-factly.  "That bunch of pretty stupid choices."

Master Wen leans on his cane.  "Today first day.  Master Wen go easy on first day.  You come to Dojo and we do many training excersises to see how good fighter you all are.  Be on mat ten minutes.  Li, get them proper Gi."

"Yes, Grandfather," Li says subserviently, quickly exiting the room.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle, Johan
*Johan sprints across the field to intercept Stryke as Tara does the same.  Hoppy seems to have lost interest and is perched on a nearby garbage can, head stuck within.

Anna cuts loose an icy blast at Stryke's back.  It hits her in the shoulder and Stryke spins around from the hit, tossing a handful of glowing objects into the air.  Anna, unable to halt her forward motion, slams into the center of them, and they explode.  Pieces of her armor scatter across the ground and you think you see her fall the fifteen feet down and bounce along the earth, but smoke obscures your vision slightly.

_Anna hits, but Stryke makes her save.  Stryke makes an area attack, hitting Anna.  Anna fails her save, but the attack was far more destructive to her armor, which loses 8 hardness points and is destroyed.  She falls to the ground and fails that damage save as well, becoming knocked out._

You see Michelle flying fast towards the combat, but she is still at least another ten seconds away.  Both Johan and Tara reach Stryke at once, and both have the same idea, launching diving tackles at her.  Tara takes a shot at her legs while Johan hits her in the chest.  The impact sends sparks off their armor.

_Johan tackles Stryke, getting a 22 to hit.  Opposed check is 18 for Johan 14 for Stryke, and she goes down, trying to roll away from Johan.  Tara grabs and holds onto her legs, grappling her._

Stryke kicks at Tara but fails to get her legs free.  Looking back towards the school, she sees Michelle streaking in and says, "One's flying in above the school."  You see her trying to focus and she starts to glow.  Johan punches at her, but misses, and Tara tries to impale her with her insect arms, strikeing her through her thigh.  But Stryke still vanishes, and a streak of light goes forty feet away, away from the school and towards the fields, where Stryke appears on the ground again.

Michelle closes another 160 feet, moving fast.  Finally in range, she barely registers the sound of machine gun fire before the bullets start ripping into her force field.  One barely misses her, while another passes through her shoulder.

_Split appears with a fully automatic heavy machine gun, using autofire at Michelle.  He hits twice and one simply rebounds away.  Her saves are 18 and 9.  HP used for re-roll and it is lower, so it becomes a 12 (10+2).  Michelle takes a lethal hit._

_Initiatives: Stryke 22, Michelle 18 (1L, 1HP), Johan 17, Split 16, Tara 15, Hoppy 11, Anna 8_

_Distances from Stryke:  Michelle 220 feet, Johan 50 feet, Tara 50 feet_
_Distances from Split:  Michelle 80 feet, Johan 90 feet, Tara 90 feet_

_Johan is up._

*Vince*
As soon as your tail flicks, Split fires a round at you.  The blast catches you square in the chest.

_He hits with a 24, and your save is a 19 (success) against stun._

You wrap your tail around his ankle and try to trip him.

_You hit with a 24.  Opposed check is 13 vs 8, and he goes down._

The other split simply laughs, then vanishes in a burst of light, going right through the door (without damaging it) and disappearing out of sight.

_Split teleports._

The split on the ground kicks your tail aside as he rolls to his feet, shooting at you twice with his rifle.  One blast nearly takes you in the tail and another whips by your ear.

_Miss miss._

_Vince is up._


----------



## Deva (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Master Wen here small joke!  Ha ha!  Small issue!  Not worry large girl.  It easy to change if you want to.  Unless you want get smaller.  That just not happen here.  Hey, what that?  You bring gift for Master Wen?" he asks, pointing at the cannister beside you.




"Oh this?" She shakes her head. "Actually, Jackal's brother asked me give it to him, thought he'd like a taste of home or something. I thought Jackal would be here for breakfast but I can give it to him later."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Master Wen have hard time thinking why you come until him see your picture.  You here to see Xi, even though you not know you here to see Xi.  So you will see Xi.  But Master Wen not sure how him help with visions.  Master Wen _can_ help with combat strategy so you not need be mummy in battle."




"Any instruction and assistance, in any area, that you and Xi can provide will be greatly appreciated, Master Wen," X12 replies, bowing slightly.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*China*


			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "Oh this?" She shakes her head. "Actually, Jackal's brother asked me give it to him, thought he'd like a taste of home or something. I thought Jackal would be here for breakfast but I can give it to him later."



"Master Wen sorry, but you not allowed see Jackal.  Only Master Wen see Jackal.  Him very dangerous, but learning."



			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Any instruction and assistance, in any area, that you and Xi can provide will be greatly appreciated, Master Wen," X12 replies, bowing slightly.



"You not understand about Xi yet, but you will," Master Wen says, remaining vague.  "Xi not ready to see you yet.  Maybe tomorrow."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You not understand about Xi yet, but you will," Master Wen says, remaining vague.  "Xi not ready to see you yet.  Maybe tomorrow."




"We have all the time allotted to us, and would not wish to rush anything that may help me.  I submit to your wisdom in these matters," X12 says.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*New York*
*Wave World Amusement Park*

*Neutron*


> "If you don't mind me saying, that is absolutely incredible," he says pointing to her as he reaches her location. "And the swimsuit's not bad, either," he adds with a grin.



"Glad you have your priorities straight," she says with a mischievious smile.  She tosses you a bottle of suntan lotion.  "Here you go my little cabana boy," she says, rolling over on her stomach on the lounge.

Comments start and you can't help but agree with most of them, given her suit is nearly entirely backless from head to toe.

*Loki*
You find yourself engaged in an entertaining game of Rebound Beech Volleyball.  Rebound is the ball and you somehow have ended up as the only other guy in the game, and while Cosmo is playing referee and getting his fair share of attention, somehow you envy Rebound.  Monica is glaring more than a bit at some of the other, older girls who are getting a bit too close to you for her liking.

*Straightjacket*
John has turned into an amusement park of his own in the wave pool, with a bevy of fans around him of all ages.  He hurls people into the air with ease, standing on the bottom of the deep end of the pool.  As you throw one boy into the air, you see something you aren't expecting.  Martha Raynes, along with a few other adult supervisors, with a large number of children entering the wave pool's shallow end.  She actually waves to you.  Many, many cameras are around.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Glad you have your priorities straight," she says with a mischievious smile.  She tosses you a bottle of suntan lotion.  "Here you go my little cabana boy," she says, rolling over on her stomach on the lounge.




"My pleasure, kitty," Sanjay says, catching the bottle.

He starts applying the lotion to her shoulders and back.  "So why the heck aren't you on the team?  You got that cat thing and the electrical thing going for you.  Someone's obviously overlooked an immense talent.  How the beach ball, the mutli-guy and the suicidal copy-cat made it before you is rediculous.  I should talk to Thunder and Michelle about this, it kinda irks me."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 11, 2004)

_Great! Another I-know-it-all guy. Just as if he could understand me just with some videos. I would bet he has some family relation with Thunder._

Kevin stay silent and listen to Wen while he speaks with the others. When he invite them to the dojo, Kevin follows without too much joy.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "My pleasure, kitty," Sanjay says, catching the bottle.
> 
> He starts applying the lotion to her shoulders and back. "So why the heck aren't you on the team? You got that cat thing and the electrical thing going for you. Someone's obviously overlooked an immense talent. How the beach ball, the mutli-guy and the suicidal copy-cat made it before you is rediculous. I should talk to Thunder and Michelle about this, it kinda irks me."



"I guess it's because I got here late and have a bit of a... _promiscuous_ reputation.  I have no idea how I got that," she says with a smile over her shoulder.  "Actually, I do.  Cosmo and Jackal started that.  And maybe Andy.  Matt and Murray.  Steve too.  Maybe Carlos, Brad or Wendall," she deadpans, watching your reaction.  "I'm kidding, sport," she laughs.

"Anyway, Thunder really didn't think much of me, and when Jackal went nuts on Red, it kind of kicked my shot at the team out the window.  Being able to change into a tiger and all.

"Still, I trained a lot with X and Dara and got to attend some of the extra classes over the last few weeks.  X has been sticking up for me, and Thunder even had an ARIS terminal put into my room, so things are looking up.  I get to go out on a real mission tomorrow; Dara even made me a kick butt outfit.  I'm really excited about that."

She gets the lotion back and rubs some on her transparent and electricity filled stomach.  "I'm in the same position as Dara and Kevin; not really on the team yet.  But I don't mind; I know if I do well I'll get to stay on it.  And being at the school has other perks," she says, leaning back and looking at Sanjay.  "You and X are both great, you know that?  So, do you actually tan, or just reflect sunlight?" she asks, dangling the lotion bottle in her fingers.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2004)

_Change of priorities: develop some sort of weaponry, or study combat skills, before building a big toy._
Johan runs up to Stryke and punches her with his armor-clad fist (Charge, Extra Effort used to gain Strike as an extra to Armor, HP used to counter fatigue)


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Initiatives: Stryke 22, Michelle 18 (1L, 1HP), Johan 17, Split 16, Tara 15, Hoppy 11, Anna 8_
> 
> _Distances from Stryke:  Michelle 220 feet, Johan 50 feet, Tara 50 feet_
> _Distances from Split:  Michelle 80 feet, Johan 90 feet, Tara 90 feet_




Grunting from the pain, Michelle will send a wave of magnetic energy at Split. Engaging the explosive area affect in case there is any other duplicates of him that are still invisible.

Once that is done she will continue forward but lowering herself to 10 feet off the ground.

powers: Forcefield (free action,) Energy blast (half action,) area effect full area <OOC:I am assuming of course that no students are within the blast radius>, Flight (half action) 50 feet


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*EPIC HQ
**Michelle, Johan*

Johan charges at Stryke, who is still prone.  He tries to make his hand rigid but isn't too sure it's going to work.  He drives his hand at her throat but she turns her head just in time and you just graze her neck.

_Hit with a 24 (using power attack).  Stryke makes her damage save with a 21.  You can add features to your armor when you have something you can base it off of, but you can get power attack easily enough.  Strike or weapons would be very cool for your armor.  Easy to add too._

Stryke grunts and shoves Johan off her, rolling to the side just as Tara leaps in, stabbing down with both of her insectoid arms.  One arm cuts Stryke on the cheek, and the other hits where she was moments before.

_Tara uses her leap power for movement, and power attacks, resulting in a hit and miss.  Stryke fails her damage save and takes another lethal hit._

Hoppy continues to eat garbage as Anna lays unmoving on the ground.

Stryke rolls backwards coming to her feet in one fluid motion.  Her image shimmers and she splits into two, one of her facing Johan, the other striking out with both fists at Tara.  Her hands glow brightly, leaving a trail of light as she strikes.  You barely duck as Tara goes flying over your head, landing fifty feet away on her back.  She shakes her head, quickly recovering.

_Stryke uses instant stand, duplicates and rapid strike's Tara, hitting both times.  Tara makes one save, and fails another, becoming stunned.  Tara uses a HP to unstun._

Hoppy lets out a chittering growl, suddenly paying more attention.

Michelle drops down to just ten feet off the ground and levels a blast at Split.  She misses and the blast hits the door behind him, exploding outward.  Split rolls with the blast, coming up unhurt.  The door and over half the windows on that side of the dorm explode inward, the door careening down the hall.

_Miss with a 12.  Split makes his reflex save with a 20 (DC 20), and makes his save with a 17 (DC 20, less protection from Split's armor).  The building makes its save; the glass doesn't._

_Initiatives: Stryke 22 (2L), Michelle 18 (1L, 1HP), Johan 17 (1HP), Split 16, Tara 15 (1L, 1HP), Hoppy 11, Anna 8 (KO)_

_Distances from Stryke: Michelle 200 feet, Johan 10 feet, Tara 50 feet_
_Distances from Split: Michelle 50 feet, Johan 100 feet, Tara 60 feet_

_Johan is up._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I guess it's because I got here late and have a bit of a... _promiscuous_ reputation.  I have no idea how I got that," she says with a smile over her shoulder.  "Actually, I do.  Cosmo and Jackal started that.  And maybe Andy.  Matt and Murray.  Steve too.  Maybe Carlos, Brad or Wendall," she deadpans, watching your reaction.  "I'm kidding, sport," she laughs.
> 
> "Anyway, Thunder really didn't think much of me, and when Jackal went nuts on Red, it kind of kicked my shot at the team out the window.  Being able to change into a tiger and all.
> 
> ...




"Promiscuous??  Nooo, really?  Could just call it diligent, or uh, spirited," he says with a laugh.  "Right, you're on my team tomorrow," he says with sudden realization.  "Well, I guess we'll just have to show Michelle that we just couldn't get things done without you," he tells her with a nod and a wink.

"And no, I don't tan.  Be cool if I did, turn all bronze," he says, nodding as he pictures it.  "The skin, it's pretty much just like a rust-resistant metal, except that it's skin.  I can still feel things through it like I could before I changed.  It's just all reflective and damage resistant."

"So does that," he says, pointing at her stomach, "hurt or tingle or anything?  Looks like a bad case of heartburn."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

> "So does that," he says, pointing at her stomach, "hurt or tingle or anything? Looks like a bad case of heartburn."



"My power plant," she says, drawing her finger around her stomach.  "I guess it can, but not me," she says as lightning dances around her finger.  "Cosmo whined about it lots, but I was doing that on purpose.  

"My body works the same as always, just with some benefits.  I don't gotta eat or drink as long as I can absorb some electrical energy, and I don't sweat either.  I kinda spark.  And I can give off little jolts, see in the dark, um... that's about it.  I'm not really up to your and the others' level really," she says with a sigh.

"Luckily, you aren't after me for my powers," she says, sliding forward to press up to you in one quick move.  "Right?" she says, face less than an inch from yours.  Before you can even react, she stands up and heads off.

"Come on, sport.  I'm in the mood for some hot-tubbing," she says with a bit of a giggle, obviously enjoying herself immensely.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

*China*
Li brings you your (non-capitalized) gi's, simple white outfits, though the back has a detailed embroidery of intertwined chinese dragons on it.  They fit each of you perfectly and come with suitable undergarments.  Once you are all changed, she leads you to a pair of dojo's, directing you into the right hand one.

The dojo appears just as you'd expect in a movie.  The unpadded hardwood floor is clean and worn smooth.  Various targets and weapon racks are about the room.  Master when sits on across from the door as you enter.

"Welcome to dojo.  Please sit," he says, indicating places in front of him.

"Dojo rules very simple.  Never strike to hurt others.  No strikes with power to head or groin.  Always listen to Master Wen so none get hurt.  Never fake injury.  Treat all injury carefully and stop if someone hurt.  Everyone understand?  Good!"

"Today, we test ability.  Then Master Wen make up training regement for each of you.  Now, on feet!" he says and despite his years, he leaps to his feet spryly.  "Each take staff," he says, indicating a weapon rack.  "You exert only as far as you comfortable.  When you feel you cannot go more, you tell Master Wen and sit on wall."

And thus does the most rigorous morning of training you have ever experienced, begin, with Master Wen never flagging in stamina.  There are very small breaks for water, but nothing substantial until mid day.  In the end, only X12 remains on his feet, and even he looks right out of gas.  Master Wen, on the other hand, doesn't even look winded.

"Good.  All do very good.  I go make training schedule for each of you now.  You go eat.  Take rest of day to do classwork in main house.  Once done, you can explore compound.  Not leave compound please.  Master Wen must speak with mayor of village tomorrow.  You do very good," you hear him saying as he leaves the dojo.

"I will prepare dinner," Li says.  "Please, refresh yourselves in the bath houses and come to the main house when you are ready."  She heads into the main house.

_You are all currently exhausted._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

Johan duplicates himself, and then takes a swipe at Stryke's duplicate. He also tells his studying duplicate to check what ARIS has to tell on the situation, as well as on Stryke's powers.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "My power plant," she says, drawing her finger around her stomach.  "I guess it can, but not me," she says as lightning dances around her finger.  "Cosmo whined about it lots, but I was doing that on purpose.
> 
> "My body works the same as always, just with some benefits.  I don't gotta eat or drink as long as I can absorb some electrical energy, and I don't sweat either.  I kinda spark.  And I can give off little jolts, see in the dark, um... that's about it.  I'm not really up to your and the others' level really," she says with a sigh.
> 
> ...




"Yeah, hurting Cosmo isn't necessarily a bad thing," Sanjay says with a smirk.

"Hot tub sounds good," he says, following her.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince*
> 
> The split on the ground kicks your tail aside as he rolls to his feet, shooting at you twice with his rifle.  One blast nearly takes you in the tail and another whips by your ear.
> 
> ...




"It sucks that you are just a duplicate.  Send your main self a message for me."  Getting quickly to his feet, Vince dashes up to Split and will Mach One him through the roof.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2004)

*Mimic: Johan (Powers, Feats)*

_He wants to kill us?_

Thinks Kevin when he get out of the Dojo. When Li offer to make the dinner and suggest to go to the bath house, Kevin don't wait a moment, and walk to his room, where he takes a book for his study and go to the bathhouse. Kevin duplicate, using Johan powers. Kevin enters the bath and start to relax, while his duplicate take the book and start to read the book, transmitting with his telepatic powers all that he reads.

_How to take good time and work at the same time. I knew Johan powers would be usefull._

Kevin relax, half asleep, half-listening the thoughts of his duplicate, who reads the book and complain with a small comment at every paragraph.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I will prepare dinner," Li says.  "Please, refresh yourselves in the bath houses and come to the main house when you are ready."  She heads into the main house.




X12 bows to Master Wen as he leaves the dojo, then follows after the group.  "Dinner will be greatly appreciated, as will a shower."  He bows to Li, then heads off to the bath-house.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vince*
You close the distance and punch at Split.  The sound of the punch shakes the windows in the cabinets around the infirmary and Split staggers backwards and vanishes.  He doesn't answer Vince's bravado.  The nurse groans on the floor weakly.

_Attack roll of 7 (12).  HP used for re-roll and the result is a 19 (24), hitting.  Split gets a damage save (DC 19) of 7, and vanishes as he collapses backwards._

_Initiative: Vincent 27 (2HP), Split 16 (wherever they are)

Vince is up._

*Johan and Michelle*
A duplicate walks out of Johan and Johan chops at Stryke's duplicate with the edge of his hand.  The duplicate ducks and takes a quick step to her left, avoiding the blow.

_Attack roll of 1 (automatic miss)._

Split comes up shooting from his brief roll away from Michelle's blast.  Blasts whip by Michelle.  Two impact Michelle's force field, and another goes high.

_Attack scores of 20, 13 and 15.  Michelle gets damage saves of 15 (17) and 3 (5).  Hero point used to re-roll and the result is 20 (22).  Both saves are successful._

Tara gets to her feat and leaps to land just beside Johan.  Hoppy bounds in and lands behind the original Stryke, snapping his mandibles at her ankle, biting through the armor and drawing a line of blood and a curse from Stryke.

_Tara leaps 50 feet.  Hoppy moves and attacks, getting a natural 20 to hit Stryke.  Strike fails her damage save and takes another lethal hit._

Stryke kicks hard at Hoppy, and the resulting _crunch_ can't be a good thing.  Hoppy goes spinning off, slamming into the wall of the school and leaving a green trail of slime as it slides down the wall.  Stryke touches her hand to her headpiece, says "Understood," and vanishes.

_Stryke got a natural 20.  Hoppy gets an 8 on the damage save.  Tara's HP used to re-roll.  Result is 18.  Hoppy is knocked out._

Stryke's double does not vanish.  She returns Johan's chop twice, both hits ringing off his armor, causing no damage.  The blows seem to have been far weaker than you expected.

_Strike misses with a 12 and an 11._

_Initiatives: Stryke 22 (3L), Michelle 18 (1L, 1HP), Johan 17 (1HP), Split 16, Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (KO), Anna 8 (KO)_

_Michelle and Johan are up._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

*China*
Carl is already in one of the baths when Kevin arrives. As soon as Kevin duplicates and starts relaxing as his double does the work, Carl snorts and quickly leaves with a disgusted look on his face.

As he leaves, he passes X12 as he is heading in. "Doesn't take long for him to turn an opportunity into a joke.  Looks like he stole Johan's powers before we left and is using them to be as lazy as usual.  Probably whining and complaining to himself as he does it too," he says as he stalks back to the bunkhouse.

_BTW... go back and read the description of the bathhouses... no showers are available _


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Stryke 22 (3L), Michelle 18 (1L, 1HP), Johan 17 (1HP), Split 16, Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (KO), Anna 8 (KO)._




"No toys for you if you can't play nice with them." Michelle mutters as she attempts to magnetically rip the machine gun from Split's hands. At the same time she will send a wave of magnetic energy at him, hopefully taking him by surprise. (Use a re-roll on the attack if its less then 15)

Powers: Forcefield (free action), energy control magetics (half action), energy blast (half action) <heroic surge>


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

Johan makes another duplicate of his own, and then he takes a swing at Stryke's duplicate. His previous duplicate tries to spot where the actual Stryke is, since judging by the lack of a light show she is still around.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan and Michelle*
Michelle enters into a tug of war with Split, and pull the gun from his grasp.  The gun flips upwards towards you.

_Opposed roll is 10 (20) versus 17, and the gun flips up at you._

She follows this up with a blast of energy at him, striking him fully.

_Attack roll of 18 (23).  Split's save is 8 and he vanishes.  His gun does not._

Meanwhile, another Johan appears, as the original punches at Stryke's double, again ringing a punch off the armor of the woman.  He very nearly loses his balance on the grass.

_Another natural 1?  The dice are making up for your previous skill._

His doubles can't detect any signs whatsoever of Stryke.  No visual contact and no sounds at all.  

Inside your room, your double can't seem to access ARIS directly.  The network appears to still be there, but something or someone is blocking access.  As you ponder this, you spot across from your window, someone moving along the rooftop.  

Your mental link working, back outside your searching double turns to look, and sees Split, armed with a massive cannon, running along the roof of the dorm.  He raises his cannon at Michelle, preparing to fire, and it is painfully obvious that she hasn't seen him at all because she's about thirty feet ahead of him and facing you.

_You can use computers to attempt to hack in to ARIS and find out what is wrong if you like next round._

Tara lets out a chittering hiss and slashes at the Stryke duplicate.  She impales her through the chest, quite literally slicing her in two before she vanishes, leaving the grass wet with blood.

_Tara hits with a 15.  Stryke gets a 3 on the damage save and is, well, eviscerated. _

_Initiatives: Vince 27, Stryke 22 (3L), Michelle 18 (1L, 1HP), Johan 17 x4 (1HP), Split 16, Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (KO), Anna 8 (KO)_
_Michelle and Johan are up again, as is Vince, who currently gets two rounds of actions before you._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

"Michelle! Cannon-wielding Split is behind you on the roof!" shout the three instances of Johan outside. They then start looking for signs of Stryke's whereabouts, paying special attention to the grass, starting their search around the spot where he saw her last.

The Johan inside starts his hacking into ARIS.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 12, 2004)

With the room temporarily free of Split's, Vince looks over to see that the school nurse is ok then dashes off after the escaping Splits.  If none of them are visible, Vince will zig zag down the hall so he doesnt accidently pass an invisible one.  Having gotten what they came for, Vince expects them to just be escaping now and will head towards the nearest exit.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent*
The nurse has a fairly bad stun burn on the back of her neck.  Without treatment soon, it will be far worse.

_Medicine check 21 (wow!) to analyze her condition._

You throw open the door after checking on her and burst into the hallway.  You don't have to go far to find Split... at least one of them.  Down the hall the way you came in, about fifty feet away, stands Split, swords in either hand.

"Enter the demon," he says, his oriental accent strong.  "Come.  See if you can get past me," he says.  Something in his tone gives you pause.  Something is glittering on the ground and walls behind him along the hall.

_Sense motive versus Bluff, 18 versus 14.  Spot check (with +5 bonus) of 23 (success, though you don't know what it is)._

*Johan and Michelle*
Without any knowledge of tracking, it proves impossible to find any evidence of Stryke's passage.  You do, however, spot Split's assault rifle on the ground near Michelle about 100 feet distant.

Inside, Johan turns his attention to ARIS.  He manages to hack his terminal easily, bringing up a touch screen interface to work with.  While he quickly discovers a program running on the system that is preventing ARIS from functioning properly, it is unlike any program he has ever seen.  Every move he makes to counter it is itself countered, as if it is a living, thinking program.  While Johan has managed to hack inside the system, many terminals, and most importantly the central server, remain locked from him.

_Computer check to Hack in is 18 (36).  It was not easy (DC 35).  Opposed check against the program is 16 (34) versus 34.  Stalemate._

_Initiatives: Vince 27, Stryke 22 (3L), Michelle 18 (1L, 1HP), Johan 17 x4 (1HP), Split 16x2, Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (KO), Anna 8 (KO)_

_Michelle is up.  If you choose to delay until after Johan so you get warned, Split will go before you on 16, but you will be aware.  If you don't wait, you can use a hero point to re-roll your spot check._

_Oriental Split is not moving on Vincent, so Vincent can go inside as well._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 13, 2004)

I will delay until after Johan.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*New York*
*Wave World Amusement Park*
_Moving along..._

*Sanjay*
Sanjay and Monica manage to find a hot tub to themselves.  If possible, Monica's swimsuit is more revealing when soaked, which is suiting Sanjay just fine.  He's sitting on the underwater bench, with Monica across from him.  She swims across to him, looking a bit flushed, and wraps her arms around his chest.

"Better than any wave pool, don't you think, sport?" she asks, small electrical sparks coming from her neck and face.  "You know what I'd really like?" she asks, face coming closer.  "I think," she says, breathing heavily.  "I.. Sanjay... I... would you...I can't...hot..." she says, her face coming closer to yours.  Then she starts to go limp.

You suddenly realize the pool is painfully hot.  Steam pours off it and each of the hot tubs in the area.

_Way to fail a spot check like nine times... Monica is unconscious._

*John and Loki*
On the volleyball court, Randall sees a large amount of steam coming from across the amusement park.  He also sees John standing with what looks like Mrs. Raynes, press snapping pictures of the two.  Cosmo looks over at the steam first.

"What the hell," he says, standing on the umpire chair.  "Hey, Rebound, you maybe want to go take a look?" he asks, jumping down.

"Sure, no problem.  Be right back ladies!" he says as he bounds away.  Lifeguards and security are rushing to that area as well.

"What the hell," Cosmo says again, running to the edge of the main pool, looking at Mrs. Raynes and John.  "Loki, you see that?  Just wait... there it was again..."

Loki looks over to where John and Mrs. Raynes are and sees a trio of red dots dancing on Mrs. Raynes head and chest.  He can see the laser light easily and spots three gunmen, one perched in the rafters high above the pool, one hanging in a harness just in front of the wave generators, hanging from the roof in that enclosed area, and one from beam that vanishes behind a door at the smoothy stand.

Monica runs over to Loki.  "What is it?  What's happening?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle and Johan*
_Yay!  I get to have a little fun with two people on the same initiative!_

Michelle hears Johan and spins around in mid air.  "Time to burn, baby!" the Split says.

The tip of the cannon glows with a nearly liquid pulse of blue light and the light bursts out, slamming into Michelle's force field.  Light sprays out, but some ekes through, burning her.  Knowing full well from previous experience that the beam is not going to shut off, she thrusts her hands into it and lets loose an energy blast of her own, driving the beam back fifteen feet.  The two beams crash together with an ominouse crackle as Michelle and Split duel.

Worst for Michelle, she realizes that the cannon has more power than she does, and if she gets pinned...

_Good luck!  I've been wanting to try this out for a while!  Here's how it's going to work._

_Opposed power checks.  Winner moves the beam five feet closer to your target.  _
_You can move forward with opposed strength+power check (driving your opponent backwards), but if you lose, the beam comes five feet closer to you instead.  _
_You can move backwards without penalty to your opposed roll if you make a concentration check (DC is 10+opponent power rank.  You add your power rank to the check)_
_There are only 30 feet between the two of you, and the beam is currently at the midway point._
_Any action other than those, regardless of how, means I roll to hit and you take damage normally, so your heroic surge won't help you here unless you want to move forward or back with it. (basically, if you don't want to do it, we just resolve the original attack)_
_Haven't we all wanted to see one of these blaster power duels?  _


----------



## Mimic (Apr 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Time to burn, baby!" the Split says.[/i]




"Not this time buddy." Michelle pours it on, pushing her powers beyond their normal capacity.

Powers: Forcefield (free action), Flight: (no movement), Energy blast: (half action) <blaster power duel> Extra effort to increase energy blast to 12, H.P. to counter fatigue.




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> _Haven't we all wanted to see one of these blaster power duels?  _




OOC: Bring it on, Michelle will continue with the blaster power duel until either she or split burns. (More then likely her    )


----------



## Mule (Apr 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loki looks over to where John and Mrs. Raynes are and sees a trio of red dots dancing on Mrs. Raynes head and chest.  He can see the laser light easily and spots three gunmen



"Monica!  Get yourself to safety and then call the police!  Someone is trying to shoot Mrs. Raynes!"

Randall will turn to Cosmo. "Gunmen, three of them.  Try to get that one that went behind the smoothie stand, over there!"  He will point in that gunman's direction.

Randall will shout at the top of his lungs towards John.  "John! Look out!  Mrs Raynes is under attack!  Cover her!"  Loki will then create the illusion of a giant condor.  The bird will easily measure 12' from wingtip to wingtip.  With an ear piercing screech, it will dart towards the gunman hanging from the roof and knock him around to spoil his shot.  _(OOC: yes Loki's illusions now have sound!  Woo hoo!)_

_OOC:  I knew it wouldn't take long.  When will the group in China get attacked hmmm?  hehe_


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sanjay and Monica manage to find a hot tub to themselves.  If possible, Monica's swimsuit is more revealing when soaked, which is suiting Sanjay just fine.  He's sitting on the underwater bench, with Monica across from him.  She swims across to him, looking a bit flushed, and wraps her arms around his chest.
> 
> "Better than any wave pool, don't you think, sport?" she asks, small electrical sparks coming from her neck and face.  "You know what I'd really like?" she asks, face coming closer.  "I think," she says, breathing heavily.  "I.. Sanjay... I... would you...I can't...hot..." she says, her face coming closer to yours.  Then she starts to go limp.
> 
> You suddenly realize the pool is painfully hot.  Steam pours off it and each of the hot tubs in the area.




Sanjay, a lazy grin on his face, can't take his eyes off of Monica.  But as soon as he realizes what's going on, he picks Monica up and launches both of them up out of the water and into the air.  He sets down 10 feet from the tub, lying her down on her back and makes sure she's still breathing.  He then turns towards the hot tubs, using his powers to change the water in each one from hot to room temperature.   "What the hell's going on?" he mumbles to himself.


----------



## Deva (Apr 13, 2004)

Raisa is barely inside the bath house before she's stripping off the gi and tossing it onto a hook on the wall. With a groan she lowers herself into one of the tubs, letting the steaming water envelope her sore and aching muscles. She slides down along the tiling of the tub and dunks her head beneath the surface, removing the tie holding her hair and slicking it back when she surfaces a moment later. She leans back, her neck resting on the edge of the tub, and closes her eyes in an effort to relax.

"Meu dues," She says to herself, "I think I'd rather go a round or two against Jackal!"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*New York*
*Wave World Amusement Park*
*Sanjay*
Monica looks quite red, but seems fine other than being way overheated.  Many people being pulled from other small pools and hot tubs are far worse off.  Even though you change much of the water to a cooler form, it becomes obvious that it is just a temporary thing letting the lifeguards and security get people out.  The water starts rapidly heating up.

You are pondering what sort of mechanical error could do that as you wind your way back towards Monica.  Rebound is over by her, and she's sitting up and looking for you.  As you pass over a grate, you happen to look down, locking eyes with a strange being.  It looks like a porceline doll, about a foot tall and is at the foot of a ladder looking up, seeming rather surprised to find you looking down.  It immediately turns and runs out of sight.

_Spot check 16._

The area below you seems to be a mechanical tunnel.  Probably where the water heating and recylcling equipment is.

*Loki and Straightjacket*
John looks up at you when you shout, then down at Raynes, then quickly grows and tackles her.  You barely make out three energy pulses as they slam into John as he covers Mrs. Raynes.  Had you not been looking, you'd never even have noticed them.

_Gunmen attack using VP to re-roll attack rolls under 10.  Gunman 1 (roof) 2(8) - VP 19 (25).  Gunman 2 (back of pool) 8 (14) - VP 10 (16).  Gunman 3 (smoothy stand) 1(7) - VP 10 (16)._

_SJ's saves (DC 14), 2(5), 9(12), 16(18) - HP on first 10(13).  SJ takes two lethal hits._

Cosmo runs directly at the smoothy stand as you conjure your bird, which lets out a shriek as it flies upward.  Monica watches, mouth agape, as the giant condor rips into the sky with a pounding of wings.

_That was the surprise round._

Cosmo pushes himself, closing the distance to the smoothy stand and leaping the counter.  He sees the barrel of the rifle and grab hold of it, jerking it upwards.

_Initiatives:  Monica 27 (dazed, prone), Cosmo 24, Loki 23, Neutron 21, Doll-thing 9, Rebound 8, Straightjacket 6 (2L, 1HP), Gunman-1 5 (1VP), Gunman-2 5 (1VP), Gunman-3 5 (1VP)._

_Loki and Neutron are up.  SJ can go as well since he's in another area and before the gunmen.  Those near the hot-tub haven't noticed the gunfire, nor heard any commotion from the wave pools._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa is barely inside the bath house before she's stripping off the gi and tossing it onto a hook on the wall. With a groan she lowers herself into one of the tubs, letting the steaming water envelope her sore and aching muscles. She slides down along the tiling of the tub and dunks her head beneath the surface, removing the tie holding her hair and slicking it back when she surfaces a moment later. She leans back, her neck resting on the edge of the tub, and closes her eyes in an effort to relax.
> 
> "Meu dues," She says to herself, "I think I'd rather go a round or two against Jackal!"



Dara limps in after you and just dumps her clothes on the floor and leaps in one of the bath tubs.  She vanishes beneath the surface and comes partially up so her nose is out.

_No kidding.  I have blisters on my feet, and even my muscle cramps are having muscle cramps!_ she broadcasts. _ I can't do that again, Raisa,_ she thinks, and you are reminded that at least your tougher skin kept you from the painful blisters Dara probably has.

"Jackal frightens me," Li says, surprising you since you didn't see her come in, nor know she had heard you.  She sets down fresh clothes and towels in front of each of your tubs.  "Lunch will be set out in fifteen minutes.  Once that is done and our schoolwork complete, I will give you both a massage to ease your muscles if you wish," she says in a friendly way as she turns to leave.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle and Johan*
Michelle pushes herself and her energy beam intensifies.  A loud boom sounds as the two beams grapple with each other, and the beam shifts towards Split a bit.

_HP used to boost energy blast to +12 (until battle is over).  Opposed roll is 6 (18) vs 2 (10).  Michelle wins on this round.  Beam is 10 feet from Split.  State any HP useage on a round by round basis for this, keeping in mind it's early in the issue.   (Bad me, you took 1L on the first rond as well)_

Tara and Johan actually have to shield their eyes a second as Michelle intensifies her blast.

"She'll get him," Tara says confidently, and runs over to check on Hoppy.  Johan sees Anna stir about 30 feet away, lying in the dirt, pieces of armor lying about her.

_Initiatives: Vince 27, Stryke 22 (3L), Johan 17 x4 (1HP), Split 16x2, Michelle 16 (2L, 2HP, in a duel), Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (KO), Anna 8 (KO)._

_Vince and Johan are up._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Sanjay looks Monica and Jackson's way.  "Someone's messing with the controls.  Be right back."  He disintegrates the grate and flies down after the...doll?


----------



## buzzard (Apr 13, 2004)

If John can see where the shots came from he will move to engage them. 
"Mrs Raines, stay under some cover, I'm going to get those gunmen!"

Once he reaches them he will initiate a grapple with an accurate attack for +5 on the nearest gunman. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*New York*
*Wave World Amusement Park*
*Sanjay*
You drop into the steamy underbelly of the park.  Machinery lines the walls, and it's loud down here.  And very hot.  The ceiling is about ten feet high and the halls would be wide if not for the machines.

You look the direction the doll thing went and see something on the floor.  Getting closer, you see a porcelein dolls mask, very small and very detailed.  You see something move near the intersection about fifteen feet ahead, going to the right!  Flying up and around the corner, ready to blast whatever you find, you come up on....

A mechanic with a tool box.  He's in his fifties and nearly falls over as you burst around the corner.  Henry is on his name tag.

"Who the heck are you?  What are you doing down here?"

*Straightjacket*
Mrs. Raynes looks startled by your move.  "G-gunmen?  I didn't hear anything, are you sure?" she asks, but she runs towards a fire exit.  Some of the media follow, some stay to watch you as you spot the gunman hanging from the low roof in the deep end of the pool and stride into the water to go after him.  Your size prevents him from getting a shot at Mrs. Raynes, and he starts fumbling with his harness as you advance towards him.  He starts slowly sliding back towards the wave generators, passing just over the slats that cause the waves.

_Full move action to get halfway to him.  Your elasticity should let you get through the slats easily enough.  They're freakin' huge!_

*Loki*
You send your bird up at the gunman on the roof.  It quickly closes the distance, pecking at him with his hooked beak.  The man screams, dropping his gun, and falls from the beams.  His safety harness arrests his fall, and he dangles unmoving some thirty feet below the ceiling.

_Loki hits with a 21.  The gunman fails his will save and is knocked out._

Cosmo stumbles backwards, crashing through the smoothy store counter, blood trickling from his arm.  The gunman runs past Cosmo, chasing after Mrs. Raynes.  People scream and run from the gun toting assassin.  Cosmo grabs a piece of the broken counter, and sends it spinning at the gunman, catching him in the back of the leg, tripping him.

_Cosmo spends HP to unstun, and does a successful trip attack._

Rebound hears the commotion and leaves Monica, bounding over towards the pool.  Monica gets up and seeing where Sanjay went, climbs down after him.

"Sport, you down here?"

Sanjay doesn't hear her.

_Initiatives: Monica 27, Cosmo 24 (1L, stunned), Loki 23, Neutron 21, Doll-thing 9, Rebound 8, Straightjacket 6 (2S, 1HP), Gunman-1 5 (1VP, 1L, KO), Gunman-2 5 (1VP , prone), Gunman-3 5 (1VP)._

_Loki, Neutron, SJ are up_


----------



## Elementor (Apr 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ*
> *Vincent*"Enter the demon," he says, his oriental accent strong.  "Come.  See if you can get past me," he says.  Something in his tone gives you pause.  Something is glittering on the ground and walls behind him along the hall.
> 
> _Sense motive versus Bluff, 18 versus 14.  Spot check (with +5 bonus) of 23 (success, though you don't know what it is)._




"Sorry, duplicate," saying the word duplicate like a seething insult, "but you arent worth my time."

Expecting the glittering area to be something along the lines of caltrops, Vince flys towards Split and will try to simply knock him down into the glittering area


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Sanjay looks around with a very confused look on his face.  "Um...Henry?  You see a, uh, doll...uh, nevermind," he says looking down at the mask.  "Did you know the hot tubs are cranked up to boiling?  Maybe you could turn them down a wee bit, if it's not too much trouble?  My girl and bunch of other poeple nearly got cooked.  That is so not cool." he adds, with more than hint of sarcasm.

"Now where'd that thing go, looks like it dropped its party favor," he mumbles, picking up the mask, before turning to see if he passed the little guy.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*Wave World Amusement Park*
*Sanjay*
"Boiling!?" he exclaims.  "Crikey!  I got an alert that they were running a bit hot, but boiling?  I'll get right on it.  But you aint supposed to be down here.  Get yourself up top where you belong."  Henry heads the way you came from quickly, muttering about stupid broken machinery.

You look around, trying to find a clue to the whereabouts of the wierd doll thing when you nearly trip on a screwdriver.  As you bend down to pick it up, you see Henry crumpled behind a piece of equipment, unconscious.

Just then, you hear a scream from where 'Henry' just hurried off to.  Running back towards the ladder, you see Monica getting to her hands and knees, a nasty bruse on her back.  She still looks no more clothed than when you last saw her.  Though she's obviously hurt, you can't help but admire the view for a second.

As you help her to her feet, she smacks you, hard.  "What the hell'd you hit me for!?  That really hurts!"  She looks furious, and you see stripes fading in on her skin.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2004)

"Anna, are you alright?" Johan says as he gets over to her (the real him). the newly formed duplicate heads to the closest terminal to assist the duplicate in his room, and the last duplicate runs for Split's gun.


----------



## Mule (Apr 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> one hanging in a harness just in front of the wave generators, hanging from the roof in that enclosed area



With the one gunman unconscious, Loki will turn his attention to the one near the wave generators.  His condor illusion will fade, breaking up and turning into a swarm of black bats.  The bats will flock down towards the assassin, completely surrounding him.  Loki will create enough bats to fill the entire enclosed area.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vince*
You charge Split, who starts weaving his blades before him.  But he's not quite prepared for you bodily ramming into him.  He strikes you hard in the shoulder as you come in, but you then drive that same shoulder into him even harder.

_Split attacks (readied attack) with a 26.  Vince's damage save is 17 (19) and Vince takes a lethal hit.  Vince attacks and gets a roll of 12 (19) missing.  HP to reroll is a 16 (23) and hits.  Damage saves are Vince 8 (9) and Split 2.  He's unable to use a VP this round for some reason.  Vince takes a stun hit and is stunned.  Split takes a stun hit and is destroyed._

You shake the cobwebs out of your head a few seconds later, and see you were quite right.  Tiny caltrops are strewn on the floor and imbedded in the floor and ceiling for thirty feet down the hall.  You can fly through them normally, but walking through them would take you at least thirty seconds.

*Johan and Michelle*
Johan runs over to check on Anna, who is just coming around.  Her armor is pretty much destroyed, and without her wheelchair, she's unable to move on her own.  She's got a fairly bad cut on her forehead and her shirt is still smoldering.

_She's just hurt, and well, parapalegic._

Another Johan sprints towards where he saw Michelle drop Split's rifle, covering two thirds of the distance.  He spots it just past Michelle, laying in the grass.

_Still a double move to get to the rifle next round.  Another half action to retreive it the round after._

The third instance of Johan sprints towards Monica's room, the closest one with a window smashed out, and the quickest way to get to an ARIS terminal.  He knocks glass shards aside carefully and prepares to climb inside.

_You can climb in (climb check DC 5 required) next round and try to hack into ARIS again._

Split puts a hand on the top of his gun and pulls a lever.  His energy beam begins to pulse audibly, sending bulges of energy through the stream.  He cackles as the blast drives Michelle's energy beam back.

_VP spent to boost the gun's power, thus why the other Split couldn't spend a VP.  Opposed check:  Split 18 (32), Michelle 13 (25).  The beam is driven back at Michelle five feet._

Feeling the beam press back against her, Michelle presses her powers on as the heat from the meeting energy beams builds.  The energy beam creeps steadily closer to Michelle as Split cackles insanely.

_Opposed check:  Michelle 12 (24), Split 15 (29)._

Hoppy thumps his leg, stabilized, as Tara stands up.  You hear a buzzing sound as huge swarm of flies and flying insects starts to form.  In mere moments, there is a huge cloud of them, sixty feet in diameter, and they start buzzing around the field.  Tara walks up the dorm wall to the roof, watching out over the field, directing the swarm, looking for Stryke.

_Tara summons swarm, and moves using clinging._

Anna comes to, and is in some obvious discomfort.  You help her into a sitting position.  Grabbing her utility belt, one of the few pieces of armor on her still, she grabs your arm.  "Hold still," she says.  Grabbing two long shards of metal, some wire, and a ripping pieces and a power cell from her belt, she ties the shards onto your right arm.  The shards stick out a few inches past your fingers, but are blunt and not looking useful to you.  Then she attaches the power cell, and your whole arm vibrates slightly as a hum sounds from her work.  She attaches a red button to your glove palm, points your arm to the side and makes you close your fist.  Electricity spits out in a long stream from both shards of metal.

"Go fry that bastard," she says, pointing at Split.

_Anna spends a hero point, using gadgetry to give you a +8 electrical energy blaster with limited life.  Don't scratch yourself with that hand for a while._

_Distance and Location (Distances from Split)_
_Split is 30 feet up on the roof of the boy's dorm.  Michelle is 20 feet up and 30 feet from Split.  Johan and Anna are 250 feet from Split and 30 feet below him.  Johan going for gun is 30 feet from Michelle horizontally, 60 feet from the gun and about 50 feet from Split, as well as 30 feet below him.  Tara is 30 feet up on the roof of the girl's dorm and 250 feet from Split.  The other Johans are either inside or going inside so it doesn't matter._

_Initiatives: Vince 27 (3HP, 1S, 1L), Stryke 22 (3L), Johan 17 x4 (1HP), Split 16 (1VP), Michelle 16 (2L, 2HP, in a duel), Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (1L, Disabled), Anna 8 (1HP, 2L, immobile)._

_Johan and Michelle are up again.  Vince is unstunned and can act again._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Boiling!?" he exclaims.  "Crikey!  I got an alert that they were running a bit hot, but boiling?  I'll get right on it.  But you aint supposed to be down here.  Get yourself up top where you belong."  Henry heads the way you came from quickly, muttering about stupid broken machinery.
> 
> You look around, trying to find a clue to the whereabouts of the wierd doll thing when you nearly trip on a screwdriver.  As you bend down to pick it up, you see Henry crumpled behind a piece of equipment, unconscious.
> 
> ...




"Huh?  Uh, hey, hold on, I didn't...aw, crap," Sanjay exclaims, the light bulb blinking on over his head.  "It's a shapeshifter.  He's the one that turned up the water.  We gotta find him, he could look like any...hey, what are you doing down here, anyway?" he asks with suspicion.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Huh? Uh, hey, hold on, I didn't...aw, crap," Sanjay exclaims, the light bulb blinking on over his head. "It's a shapeshifter. He's the one that turned up the water. We gotta find him, he could look like any...hey, what are you doing down here, anyway?" he asks with suspicion.



"So that's who hit me?" she says with an angry growl, smoothly transforming into hybrid form.  

"And don't give me that look, sport.  I came down to help you after Rebound went to check out the excitement at the wave pool.  Then you... he nailed me in the back.  Should have known it wasn't you.  You didn't even smile.  And you know enough to just ask me to get on my hands and knees for you, don'tcha, sport," she says, pressing up against you suddenly and kissing you briefly.  "For saving me," she says playfully before pulling away and pulling you towards the ladder.

"Now come on, sport.  I saw you... him... it... whatever heading up the ladder."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2004)

"I will do that. But I will not leave you laying here." Johan creates a duplicate and then takes off in the direction of the visible Split.

"Where is your wheelchair, Anna?" the newly formed duplicate asks.

Meanwhile the other duplicates continue what they were doing.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 13, 2004)

If the energy ball gets withing 5 feet Michelle will use a re-roll on anything less then 15


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan and Michelle*
Inside Johan's room, his double continues to battle with the virus.  The virus adapts to the algorithms that Johan is using, blocking more system access from him.

_Opposed roll:  12 (30) versus 34.  Lose again and you'll have to hack the system again._

Another Johan climbs into Monica's room.  Michelle's blast has done a bit more than knock out windows, and clothes and personal effects lay scattered about.  Johan wonders what more than one item is for, or how the heck it could be classified as clothing.  But ARIS is his goal, and he heads to it, trying to hack into the system.

_You get an 18 (36) check, and once more, barely hack into the system.  You have a choice of either both of your doubles working independantly or together (gaining a +2 to the check) against the virus within ARIS._

Johan sprints forward again, sliding to a halt after passing under Michelle and Split's energy beams.

_And you can pick up the gun next round._

Johan duplicates again, and then hustles towards Split and Michelle.

_Remember, you can attack at range with penalties.  5 x power rank is normal distance, and -2 per category after that.  (If someone with a book can check me on that... it may be 10 power rank in feet)._

"My wheelchair is back in the workshop, where we left it," Anna responds to your duplicate, tearing a piece of her shirt off and pressing it to her bloodied forehead.

Meanwhile, the duel continues as Split and Michelle pour on the power.  For a moment she brings the advancing beam to a halt, then it surges forward nearly touching her force field.

_Opposed rolls:  Split 12 (26) vs Michelle 14 (26)... stalemate!_
_Opposed rolls:  Michelle 11 (23) vs Split 8 (22) -- VP reroll result 18 (32)_

_Right then, beam is 5 feet away.  In case you didn't guess, split is using VP for re-rolls on anything lower than 10 on the dice._

Tara continues her search, and woe be to anything that gets caught by the swarm!

_Distance and Location (Distances from Split)
Split is 30 feet up on the roof of the boy's dorm. Michelle is 20 feet up and 30 feet from Split. Johan and Anna are 250 feet from Split and 30 feet below him. Johan going for gun is 30 feet from Michelle horizontally, 60 feet from the gun and about 40 feet from Split, as well as 30 feet below him. Tara is 30 feet up on the roof of the girl's dorm and 250 feet from Split. Johan with the blaster is 220 feet from Split and 30 feet below him.  The other Johans are either inside or going inside so it doesn't matter._

_Initiatives: Vince 27 (3HP, 1S, 1L), Stryke 22 (3L), Johan 17 x4 (1HP), Split 16 (2VP), Michelle 16 (2L, 2HP, in a duel), Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (1L, Disabled), Anna 8 (1HP, 2L, immobile)._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2004)

Doubles work together in the hacking, reroll if the die roll is 15 or less.

"Then I'll get you there, too", Johan's duplicate says to Anna and picks her up from the ground. He starts carefully carrying her to the workshop.

Johan's other duplicate picks up the gun and takes a shot at Split.

Johan himself moves towards Split.

Edit - The range for a power is indeed 10ft times rank, absolute maximum range being that times ten.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 13, 2004)

"Johan, what are you doing? Get out of here, I don't know how long I can keep this at bay." She tells the boy as he picks up the machine gun.


----------



## Deva (Apr 13, 2004)

Raisa chuckles at herself whe Li startled her. "Thank you Li, but you don't have to wait on us. We're quite capable of getting our own clothes. And the massage is welcomed, but I think Dara's in need of it more than I am. Compared to growing two feet in as many days this is nothing. I'll do some stretches before dinner so I don't cramp later and I'll be as good as new."

She'll stay in the tub for a few more minutes before getting her books from her room and going to the main house to study.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "So that's who hit me?" she says with an angry growl, smoothly transforming into hybrid form.
> 
> "And don't give me that look, sport.  I came down to help you after Rebound went to check out the excitement at the wave pool.  Then you... he nailed me in the back.  Should have known it wasn't you.  You didn't even smile.  And you know enough to just ask me to get on my hands and knees for you, don'tcha, sport," she says, pressing up against you suddenly and kissing you briefly.  "For saving me," she says playfully before pulling away and pulling you towards the ladder.
> 
> "Now come on, sport.  I saw you... him... it... whatever heading up the ladder."




Sanjay laughs at the joke, but is quieted by the kiss.  "I'll have to save you more often," he says with a wink.  Pulling her back as she tries to leave, he scoops her up, saying, "I have a faster way."  Carrying Monica, he flies down the passage and back up the shaft.  Not stopping once he reaches the top, he flies up higher in the domed structure.  "Try and see if you can spot anyone suspicious," he says, scanning the people in the building.

OOC: Double move, and go up as far as that will take us.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 14, 2004)

Now that he is past the caltrop field and has his wits back, Vince will start his zig-zaggy run (so as not to miss anyone invisible) down the corridor in an attempt to catch up to the real Split.  Superspeeded of course.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*New York*
*Wave World Amusement Park*
John plows through the water, swimming the final thirty feet and stretching his way through the giant, wave generating slats.  He pulls himself up and out of the water, dropping fifteen feet to the floor of a room filled with machinery.  About forty feet away, his quarry, the gunman, fights with a door.  Through the glass, John sees his father, pushing against it, preventing the gunman from fleeing.

"Crap," you hear the gunman say as he draws a bead on you and fires.  A horde of bats flies right through the slats, vanishing in a poof of black smoke, spooking him and the shot whistles wide, ringing off an engine to your right.  John closes the distance, locking the man up in a grapple, sending his gun clattering to the floor.

_Accurate attack.  You got a 2 (16).  Grapple check is not winnable as the goon only rolled an 11.  Damage save is 8 -- VP reroll result is 10 (13) and he is stunned.  You can pin him at will, so he's toast._

Outside, Cosmo charges the prone gunman as he struggles to his feet.  There is an audible crunch of bone as he breaks some ribs.  Somehow, the man keeps his feet.  As he turns to shoot at the fleeing Mrs. Raynes, Rebound plumets from the air, slamming him into the ground.  He doesn't get up.

Around the area, people applaud, the press takes pictures and Mrs. Raynes returns with her personal security.  Security goes to get the gunman hanging from the ceiling.  When John emerges from the pool, assassin in hand, another round of applause breaks out, and more pictures, as the media has a field day.  Monica is still glued to Loki, and will no doubt be on the news as well.

You see Monica approaching at a run from the hot tub area.  "Guys!  Something got Neutron in the hall under the hot tubs!  It's a shapeshifter!  I saw it turn into him, but I don't think he saw me!" she says, out of breath.

Just then, you see Neutron flying towards you from the hot tub area.

"There he is!" she exclaims, pointing at him.

_No successful sense motives... oy._

*Neutron*
You and Monica fly up and out of the underground passage.  "Set me up there, sport," Monica says, pointing to a nearby ledge with a good view of the area.  "I'll shout if I see anything."  You do, and fly around the area, looking for anything strange, people gawking up at you as you fly about.

"Mommy, look!  It's Neutron," one boy says.  It is not the only such comment.

As you get closer to the wave pool, you see the others gathered around Mrs. Raynes and fly over.  Monica is already there, back in human form.  She's pointing at you, saying something to the others excitedly.  As she turns, you notice her bruise is gone already.

_Spot 19 (18).  Success.  Now quit checking out her butt._

_Initiatives: Monica 27 (1S), Cosmo 24 (1L, 1HP), Loki 23, Neutron 21, Doll-thing 9, Rebound 8, Straightjacket 6 (2L, 1HP)_

_Loki is up, then Neutron and SJ._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*China*


			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa chuckles at herself whe Li startled her. "Thank you Li, but you don't have to wait on us. We're quite capable of getting our own clothes. And the massage is welcomed, but I think Dara's in need of it more than I am. Compared to growing two feet in as many days this is nothing. I'll do some stretches before dinner so I don't cramp later and I'll be as good as new."



"It is a simple thing to help by bringing you fresh clothing and towels," Li says with a small, friendly smile. "You are guests with us. I wish to make you feel welcome. It is no small joy to have you here."

_I'm so getting a massage later,_ Dara says to your mind. _Thanks, Li!_ she broadcasts happily moments later.

Li smiles and quietly withdraws.

_Just waiting to see if Mordane has a post to make, then I'll get on with it tomorrow at latest _


----------



## Agamon (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As you get closer to the wave pool, you see the others gathered around Mrs. Raynes and fly over.  Monica is already there, back in human form.  She's pointing at you, saying something to the others excitedly.  As she turns, you notice her bruise is gone already.




"There you are," Sanjay mumbles with a smug smirk.  He flies down towards her and aims an outstretched hand at her.  "Sorry, but you ain't going nowhere," he shouts.

OOC: Fly closer [half-action], Snare +7 [Half-action] (try to create a rope tied up around her, if the save succeeds, he didn't make it tight enough.  I'm going to be concentrating on completely imobolizing her next round if it succeeds, so he'll be changing the size of the ropes if he/she/it tries to change size out of it.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent*
You fly over the caltrops and sprint down the hall, looking for signs of Split. You get into the main hall of the school, which is deserted. Running along, you get to the foyer. The main doors are ajar, and down the hall ahead of you, you see a side exit to the school also open. The side exit is in the process of closing, however you can't see any evidence of Split.

Until...

_Bark bark barkbarkbark *fwump* yelp!_

It came from Grandmother's office, barely 30 feet behind you!

*Johan and Michelle*
Johan's double carries Anna towards the workshop. Several other students see them and run out to help, though none bring the wheelchair. It's more an information session, with questions flying like "What's happening?" "Are you hurt?" Then they see the blaster battle and watch, mouths agape.

At the terminals, Johan's work together, trying to contain the virus.

_Computer check is 4 (22) -- HP reroll result is 16 (36) -- vs 26. You manage to block the virus from many key systems, though the mainframe still appears locked, preventing ARIS from operating properly. Win the contested roll again, and you can contain it._

Outside, Johan grabs the rifle, lines up Split in the sights and squeezes the trigger. The machine gun spits bullets, driving all but his first shot wildly off target. He hadn't realized it was set to autofire. The bullet rings off Split's armor, causing no damage.

_Attack roll of 15 (18) hitting. The armor absorbs the blow (save of 17)._

Meanwhile, Johan sprints forward, closing ground to within a hundred feet.

As Michelle shouts her warning, she realizes the Johan she was shouting at isn't wearing armor, so he's just a duplicate. She shoves that thought out of her mind and presses her powers as Split's beam continues to impact her own, spraying energy everywhere. She manages to shove the beam away!

_Split opposed roll: 10 (24) vs 12 (24) stalemate!_
_Michelle opposed roll: 15 (27) vs 1 (15) -- VP reroll result 10 (24)_

_The beam is 10 feet from Michelle, 20 feet from Split._


----------



## buzzard (Apr 14, 2004)

John may not be a rocket scientist, but when he sees the supposedly false Nuetron manifest his powers, he figures out who is the genuine article. Seeing ropes start to materialize around the faux-monica, he will prepare to wrap her/him/it up if it looks to be escaping. Thus he will move to within grapple range. 

"Somehow I don't see a shapeshifter making ropes from air like my buddy Nuetron does. Give it up."

buzzard


----------



## Elementor (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ*
> *Vincent*
> 
> _Bark bark barkbarkbark *fwump* yelp!_
> ...




"Aww man, were Grandmother and Pooky still here?" Vince mutters to himself as he watches the side door slowly closing in front of him.  "Crap, I can't just leave them!", a quick 180 and Vince is in Grandmothers office ready to face whatever caused Pooky to yelp.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*Wave World Amusement Park*
Sanjay transmutes air to strong rope, wrapping it around the pointing Monica.  As he tightens then, her body flows like putty, evading the ropes and shifting a couple of feet, reforming as a starkly white skinned, yet oriental appearing woman.  Even her hair is white, while her eyes are blood red, as are her nails and lips.

_Sanjay hits with a 17 (22).  Reflex save is 19.  Transform is just for fun so you know what you're up against._

The gathered crowd screams and scatters.  Most of the reporters even back the heck up, leaving just a few people.

Cosmo shakes free of his indecision, and steps between Mrs. Raynes and the woman, kicking hard at her midsection.  She grabs his ankle, spinning in a rapid circle, and launches him one handed over Mrs. Rayne's who screams and ducks.  He actually bounces on the hard tiles, coming to a rest over forty feet away.

_Cosmo hits with a 23.  Deflection check is a 25, and she reflects the attack.  Cosmo fails his save with a 14, getting stunned and being knocked back 45 feet._

"You will never make it to court to testify," the woman says in a sibilant voice.  A strange dagger is held in her left hand, the handle bearing the stylized form of a rose.  The blade appears to be vibrating, and emits a slight buzz.  She steps forward towards Mrs. Raynes who cowers on the ground.  Her bodyguard steps in front of the mutant, reaching for his gun.

_Initiatives: Monica 27 (1S), Cosmo 24 (1L, 1HP), Loki 23, Neutron 21, Doll-thing 9, Rebound 8, Straightjacket 6 (2L, 1HP)_

_Loki is up, then the Doll-thing, then Rebound, then SJ can attempt his grapple._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent*
You run to the door, bursting though it.  Pooky lies on his side near his doggy bed, breathing weakly, his fur smoking.  The chair snaps upwards, bouncing slightly, like it would if someone had suddenly gotten out of it.

_Initiatives: Vince 27 (3HP, 1S, 1L), Stryke 22 (3L), Johan 17 x4 (1HP), Split 16 (3VP), Michelle 16 (2L, 2HP, in a duel), Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (1L, Disabled), Anna 8 (1HP, 2L, immobile)._

_Vince is up.  You can attack, and since you currently know where the enemy should be, you only have the 50% miss chance if you fail your DC10+invisibility rank spot check.  If you make the check, you'll be able to nail whoever it is.  Just want to give you heads up in case you wanted to use your last hero point._

_Johan and Michelle are up from the other area of the HQ._


----------



## Mule (Apr 14, 2004)

Loki will create as many illusionary copies of Mrs Raynes as he can, all standing very close together.  Not sure if he can still attack after that, but if so he will attempt to blind the shapeshifter.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 14, 2004)

The two duplicates will continue try containing the virus again (same reroll).

"Could one of you please get Anna's wheelchair? While she isn't heavy, I'm not exactly strong either. And please move farther away from the blast area, _if_ Michelle won't be able to beat her adversary, you will be a very tempting target as a group." The duplicate continues carrying Anna towards the workshop, regardless of if anybody goes to get the wheelchair or not.

The duplicate changes the weapon to single shot mode and takes another shot at Split, taking better aim this time around (shouldn't he still have armor as it's part of my powers?).

If the two didn't spend a HP before, Johan duplicates to create a duplicate with the blaster, using extra effort and countering the fatigue. If they did use it, he moves closer to Split. In either case, he blasts at Split with Anna's gadget.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan and Michelle*
The thought of taking a public speaking course crosses your mind as the other teens scatter in terror, leaving you once more alone with Anna. Despite the situation, she giggles. You stagger off towards the workshop.

Inside the dorm rooms, you use your superb computer skills, hacking the code of the system, changing it so the virus can't affect many areas. A few quick changes later, you've freed the ARIS Mainframe itself. You were about to attack the virus' code itself, when it simply vanishes. ARIS sparks to life.

_Opposed roll: Johan 20 (40), Virus 22. You kick the virus out...?_

ARIS' voice comes over Johan and Michelle's communicators, along with the ARIS terminals the Johan's are at and the terminal in Grandmother's office.

"_System restored. Thank you, Johan. Communications down. A magnetic disturbance near the dorm is interfering with external sensors. Orders?_"

Outside, Johan duplicates again, another version of him stepping free, armed with his own electrical blaster. The duplicate quickly adjusts the straps, preparing to follow Johan. Johan takes a few steps forward and pushes the button in his palm. The long stream of electricity streaks skyward, passing a few feet behind Split.

_Attack roll is 18 (17), hitting! A half move will put you at -2 range, a full move and half move, or sprint, will put you at 0 range penalty. Same goes for the new duplicate.  Split damage save is 19 (success, thanks to armor)._

Aiming Split's rifle and flipping off Autofire, Johan fires off another shot. The blast ricochet's off the roof and away, just missing.

_Attack roll is 16 (18), hitting! Split damage save of 17 (success, thanks to armor)._

Michelle and Split continue their deadly duel. The beam shifts towards Michelle, then back towards Split again.

_Split opposed roll is 9 (23) -- VP reroll result 11 (25) versus 3 (15)_
_Michelle opposed roll is 15 (27) versus 11 (25)_

Out in the field, the bugs find something. They surround an area, and you can see three human shaped figures, a space in the swarm. "Found her!" Tara shouts, leaping straight out from the building, bounding in four leaps at reckless pace towards the swarm.

_The swarm spots some invisible people, rendering them temporarily visible while in the swarm._

_Initiatives: Vince 27 (3HP, 1S, 1L), Stryke 22 (3L), Johan 17 x4 (1HP), Split 16 (4VP), Michelle 16 (2L, 2HP, in a duel), Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (1L, Disabled), Anna 8 (1HP, 2L, immobile)_

_Vince can go, and Johan and Michelle can declare their actions once more._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*Wave World Amusement Park*
With the wave of a hand, the area around Mrs. Raynes shimmers and suddenly there are eight of her, all huddled on the ground behind her bodyguard.  It's impossible to distinguish which one is real!

"What is this trickery?" the albino woman hisses.  Her head whips around, and her red eyes lock onto Loki just as he throws a stream of light at her.  She ducks it easily.

_Attack of 12 (17) misses._

The woman turns from Loki and slashes the bodyguard with two rapid strokes of that vibrating blade.  It looks like she missed until an X of blood starts pouring out of his chest.  He topples to the side, dead, unaware that he'd even been hit, hand still reaching for his gun.  

Rebound waits for John to go.

_Attack of 14 misses and he uses his move by attack to bounce out of range._

John drops the gunman he was carrying, making sure the man lands on his head and is rendered unconscious.  Stepping forward with a giant stride, he stretches, attempting to wrap himself around her.  You carefully avoid that wicked blade.

_Attack roll of 17 (26) hits.  Deflection (now -4) of 20 fails.  Grapple check of 19 (37 - yikes) versus 13 fricking owns her.  Damage save of 22 fails and she takes a stun hit._

Rebound steps up next to John, surprising you all by growing equal to John's size as he does so.  Rebound initiates his own grapple with the woman, helping John to hold her.

"Watch her, boy," John's father says from behind him.  "You saw how she got out of that metal kid's rope." _Only John hears that of course._

_Rebound pushes his powers and grows.  Attack of 15 (25) and he hits.  Grapple check of 14 (29) versus 16 succeeds.  Damage save of 17 fails and she takes a stun hit and is stunned.  She spends a VP to unstun._

A shot whistles over your heads, silent but visible, and a crash sounds nearby from a lifeguard station.  Through the wall flies a fourth gunman.  As he starts to get up, electricity surges up around him and he slumps to the ground.  Monica walks out of the hole in the wall of the building in hybrid form and looks over your way.

"Hey, sport, you wanna put this guy on ice for me?" she calls to Sanjay, her tail twitching behind her.

Cosmo still looks shaken, but picks himself up.

The woman struggles in John and Rebound's grasp.

_Initiatives: Monica 27 (1S), Cosmo 24 (2L, 1HP), Loki 23, Neutron 21, Doll-thing 9 (1VP), Rebound 8 (1HP), Straightjacket 6 (2S, 1HP)_

_Loki, Neutron are up._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
You don't hear the book fall to the tiled floor when you fall asleep in the bath.  But the awakening you get is anything but gentle as you very nearly drown yourself when you slide under.  Spluttering, you hope you didn't miss dinner as your stomach rumbles angrily.

*Dining Room*
At 12:15, everyone but Kevin has gathered for lunch.  Rice and chicken, with water and milk are the fare  The spices used bring a pleasant aroma and fill the simple food with wonderful flavor.  By 12:30, Li looks a bit concerned.  But shortly after that, Kevin shows up.

"Wow, look who decided to join us," Carl says with a bit of a snort.

"There is no need to speak in such tones, please, Carl," Li says.  "You are all friends, are you not?"

"Right on!  I'm not too late," comes a happy voice as Nova comes in and crashes down to a sitting position right next to Li.  She's dressed in a lovely blue dress and her perfectly straight red hair comes midway down her back.  Not a hint of fire is near her, nor does she seem to have any trouble keeping it away.  She digs in like she hasn't eaten in years.

Li smiles faintly at Nova, but looks, you think, a little jealous.  "You look wonderful in that dress," Li says softly.

"Thanks!  Hope you don't mind.  I don't own any clothes.  I was surprised you had anything in my size.  So gang, how was your first training session?" she asks between mouthfuls with a knowing grin.

"It was my mothers," Li says very quietly as she turns to resume her meal.  

Only X12 and Raisa hear her as Dara exclaims at the same time,  "No clothes?" Dara says, perking up.  "I can fix that if we can get our hands on some cloth!"

*Some fifteen minutes later...*

"You all here?" says Master Wen as he walks briskly into the dining room.  "Good!  You all do very good in morning.  I learn all about abilities.  Here are training regiments for mornings for next seven days.  Afternoon you spend in class doing schoolwork.  Evening we do long runs around compound."

He hands out pads detailing various areas you'll be working on.  For Kevin, the workouts are heavily focused on building strength, stamina and dexterity, along with learning how to attack effectively, while for everyone else, the workouts, while no less strenuous, are far more general in nature, more structured to hone skills and practice some advanced combat techniques.  X12 sees a lot of weapons training on his plate in the future.

Along with Master Wen, both Li Wen and a person named Xi are listed as trainers.  X12's first session in fact is with Xi, tomorrow.  Xi appears to be the weapons trainer, Li seems focused in the areas involving dexterity over strength, while Master Wen seems to do it all, but particularly is in love with fitness training.

You also note that Monday Nights are labelled as "Wrestling Night," while Saturday's are listed as "Team Excersises."

"You have any question, you ask Master Wen any time.  I go help train Jackal in afternoon in second dojo, so you not go in there, but any time Master Wen not there, you ask him.  Like now!" he says, sitting down and helping himself to a small portion of food.

_Feel free to talk in either portion of this... just listed both _


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Vince can go, and Johan and Michelle can declare their actions once more._




Hearing ARIS's voice is a heart-warming even without long range communications.

ARIS, Split and Stryke are on the grounds, possibly even in the buildings. Notify non-epic students to confine themselves in their rooms. Vince, what's your status? Johan, get a couple of your duplicates working on fixing communications and some others to go help Tara search for Stryke. How is Anna doing?

<She continues her duel with Split>


----------



## Mule (Apr 14, 2004)

"Mrs Raynes, you have to get to safety.  Do you have anymore bodyguards? or any other ideas?" says Randall to the group of Mrs Rayneses.  If she doesn't have any more protection, or doesn't respond, Randall will pull her to a safer area, still surrounding her will illusionary copies.

_OOC:  Can Loki hold an attack, or other illusion, until later in this round?  Just waiting to see if the shapeshifter can escape the grapples._


----------



## Velmont (Apr 14, 2004)

Carl said:
			
		

> "Wow, look who decided to join us"




Kevin looks at Carl, and show he is not pleased with the comment. But he forget about that comment as soon as Nova enter the room. He looks at her. He seems surprised to see her without her fire aura. During the dinner, once or twice, he discretly observe her.

When he recieved his training, he start to takes a look at it. "Wrestling nights? What is it? I hope we will not be forced to looks at some american wrestling show... And another thing. I thought I was supposed to come here to stop doing stupid mistake or am I wrong again... how that military like training will help me, except maybe becoming a mindless drone who obey order like all the low ranks soldier?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

*China*


> "Wrestling nights? What is it? I hope we will not be forced to looks at some american wrestling show...



"It all wrestling!" Master Wen exclaimes.  "Olympic, Sumo, _especially_ World Wide Wrestling!  Havok defend title against Dancing Danny Devo this week!  Will be good match!  But you no have to watch fun shows.  You can go run around compound while them on instead!" Master Wen says excitedly  "Handsome Rob take on all of X-factor and Gargantua have handicap match!  Three hours of wrestling entertainment goodness!  Live from Long Island on pay per view!  $89.95!"

You all kind of look at each other, except Carl who says, "Right frickin' on!  Thought I was gonna miss that!"

"Men in tights, who can resist that?" Nova says with a grin.

_Do you think Master Wen is joking?_ Dara asks Raisa.



> And another thing. I thought I was supposed to come here to stop doing stupid mistake or am I wrong again... how that military like training will help me, except maybe becoming a mindless drone who obey order like all the low ranks soldier?"



"You nearly useless in combat," Master Wen says simply.  "Dara more skilled than you.  No be embarassed about that.  Master Wen teach most novice to most skilled.

"You mimic Raisa powers and you get strong, harder to hurt, but not hit broad side of barn.  Training make you stronger, faster, durable.  But if you lose powers..." Master Wen says, and a black energy field surrounds you briefly.  "... you completely useless to teammates.  First you learn to hurt enemy without power, then with power you become dangerous.

"If you want be in EPIC, first you learn to be warrior.  You learn to think like warrior.  You learn tactics, common sense, when to follow orders and when take initiative on own.  We train body to perform, then train mind to think, be disciplined.  Hopefully you learn, and then you not make stupid mistakes of past.  Maybe along way you find out something about self that help you become member of EPIC."  Master Wen finishes his last bite of rice.

"Only people who want learn come to Master Wen.  So Master Wen look forward to teaching students."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ*
> *Vincent*
> You run to the door, bursting though it.  Pooky lies on his side near his doggy bed, breathing weakly, his fur smoking.  The chair snaps upwards, bouncing slightly, like it would if someone had suddenly gotten out of it.




Still moving at superspeed, Vince will dash around to the chair and deliver a Mach One clothesline to whoever just stood up.

OOC: Without his uniform and communicator on, Vince wont be able to hear Michele unless ARIS transmits it to him.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent*
You blast around the desk, loose papers scattering in your wake.  You swing your arm, adjusting its trajectory as you get close and notice a faint outline of Split causing a distortion against the background of the wall.

_Spot check 20 (22) successful!_

Surprised, Split tries to step back, but his reaction is too slow, and you clothesline him.  He flips end over tea kettle and...

_Attack: 12 (17)... a hit!  You caught him flat footed.    Save is 11.  Curses on that villain point hogging cannon wielding maniac!_

...lands in a heap on the ground, disolving in a small puff.  You admire your handiwork briefly, then are suddenly shoved from behind.  At first you think you are being attacked, but when you turn, you see a very young, african american girl, you'd guess 14 or 15 at the most, tumble out of the computer screen and land on her hands and knees, breathing heavily.  

You see her hands have some sort of electrical system lining her bones, giving off a blue glow, much brighter than normal veins, but in the same location.  There is some sort of plug in the back of her neck (think Matrix neck plug).  She is dressed in very plain and simple clothing; jeans and a baggy shirt.  At first she doesn't see you, but as she sees your shoes, she says in a very high pitched voice, "Mister Split?  Did I do...d... d...?"  She looks up and sees you, not Split, letting out a shriek of terror, and launches herself backwards along the floor under the desk.  You hear her bang her head hard as she does so.

You can still see her as she pulls her knees up to her chest and looks at you with terror.  She has some sort of mechanical implant around her eye with lights that are flashing.

_I'd call that a successful intimidate check...without even trying.  Who says disturbing appearance is always a flaw?  Please notice she doesn't get initiative ..._

_Initiatives: Vince 27 (3HP, 1S, 1L), Stryke 22 (3L), Johan 17 x6 (1HP), Split 16 (4VP), Michelle 16 (2L, 2HP, in a duel), Tara 15 (1L, 2HP), Hoppy 11 (1L, Disabled), Anna 8 (1HP, 2L, immobile)_

_Johan is up._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 15, 2004)

"You got it, kitten," Sanjay says, hog-tying the unconscious gunman in rope.  He then turns his attention on the wrestling match.

OOC: Create ropes [half action], I assume that's not an attack, so I'll ready an action.  If she escapes them both, I'll create a box around her made of, and attached to, the material the floor is made of (as thick as my +7 power allows).  That's using Creation, not Snare, I believe she gets a save against it still.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

*Wave World Amusement Park*
Sanjay creates ropes around the fourth unconscious gunman's hands and feet, which Monica tightens rather forcefully.

Meanwhile, the woman continues to writhe in Straightjacket's and Rebounds grapple, trying to break free.  Loki sees her start to slip free, and hurls a blast of light into the fray.  It strikes her in the head, but she snaps her eyes shut and turns just enough for it to be ineffective.

_Loki attack 12 (17) hits.  Reflex save of 15 succeeds._

Suddenly, she starts losing her shape, as her body takes on the consistency of a near liquid.  Rebound quickly loses his grip, but Straightjacket twists and turns, grabbing her leg.  Just as he pulls her up, she slips free and lands with a splut on the ground.

_She uses plasticity to aid her escape attempt using escape artist._

_Opposed roll vs Rebound:  29 vs 4 (19) -- HP re-roll result 10 (25) success!_
_Opposed roll vs Straightjacket:  34 vs 15 (33) success!_

Neutron is ready and a box of hardened tiles clatters into place around the woman's gooey form. As it rises from the floor, she reforms and seems ready to leap out of the box.  But as she quickly looks around at your numbers, she lets the walls enclose her.  The top claps shut, sealing her within!

_It is still treated as a snare.  Reflex save... failed.  __Battle over._

As it becomes apparent that it is safe, Loki lets his illusions fade.  Mrs. Raynes looks with horror at her bodyguard and the huge, and rapidly spreading, pool of blood that has already made its way to mix with the water of the wave pool and the nearby kiddie pool.  Mrs. Raynes appears in shock as several other members of her security force arrives, surrounding her and pulling her away from the dead guard's body.  They don't take her far, just far enough to be out of sight of the blood.

Monica drags the unconscious and hog tied assassin to you and dumps him in the pile with the others.   You notice she's been shot in the hip, just a graze, but it's bleeding and matting her fer.  She gives Neutron a hug, wincing a bit, but ignoring the pain.  "He was going to shoot you," she says, giving the guard a glare.  "I was hoping to find a less painful way of repaying you," she sighs.  "But you don't mind my choice I hope," she says with a toothy smile.

Rebound shrinks back to normal, wobbles slightly, and collapses to the ground, coughing weakly.  He doesn't look hurt, but looks physically exhausted.

Cosmo looks really, really pissed off.  "No <censored> way I'm bleeding on their account," he growls, advancing towards the pile of guards, canines enlongating frighteningly.  Luckily, his back is to the cameras right now.  His shoulder is bleeding quite badly.

There is a thump behind Loki, as his Monica faints, her adreniline fading.

People gather to gawk, well back, held off by security, while cameras roll and bulbs flash.  The reporters start bellowing questions, shoving microphones towards you, but are well back.

"Straightjacket!  What happened here?  How did you know there would be an attack?  Were you scared grabbing the woman who gutted that bodyguard?"

"Neutron!  How did you know the tile box would trap that woman?  Who is the cat-girl?  Did I hear you call her 'Kitten'?  Is Kitten a new member of the team?"

"How did you summon that immense bird and the bats?  Are you Merlin's apprentice?  Who is the girl?  How badly hurt is Rebound?"

In the distance, you hear the familiar sound of sirens approaching outside.  Given how loud they are, they must be pulling up right outside the emergency exits now.

_You can do what you like in regards to the reporters, as well as your injuries and Mrs. Raynes._


----------



## Elementor (Apr 15, 2004)

"Michele.  I have dispatched 3 of Split's duplicates and I believe I have found how he bypassed ARIS.  The real Split and who knows how many more of his invisible duplicates have escaped the building.  They have stolen blood samples from the infirmary as well as my freaking WING!!  I would persue him but I have a young lady in my custody."

Vince watches the girl closely and if she makes any attempt to move from her current position or make any kind of offensive action, Vince with stop her.

"Now, young lady", Vince states somewhat menacingly, "What is your name and why were you with Split?"


----------



## Mule (Apr 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> There is a thump behind Loki, as his Monica faints, her adreniline fading.



Randall ignores the reporters as he tries to get Monica to regain consciousness.  "Monica, Monica!  Can you hear me?"

_OOC:  Who named *TWO* NPCs Monica anyways?_


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vince*


> "Now, young lady", Vince states somewhat menacingly, "What is your name and why were you with Split?"



You bend down and scowl menacingly, which causes her to start to shriek in terror.  She grabs a power cord in panic and her 'veins' pulse with energy.  You take a step back when the ARIS terminal starts hopping towards you, a cartoon dog barking at you on its surface as it does so.  She screams again when you step back, and a faint energy wave expands from her.

You get an eerie feeling when a data pad gets up on little plastic legs, beeping angrily, it's little pointer waving at you like a foil.  A clock on the wall starts pulling itself free of its supporting nail, hour and minute hands extending like arms, and the coffee pot turns to glare at you, rim formed into a scowl, coffee within bubbling.  The microphone bends around, small head moving up and down as if peering at you, then its cord pulls free of its plug and starts spinning about like a lasso.

And the girl continues to scream in panic.

_Hehe, you tried to be menacing.  I think it worked!_

*Wave World Amusement Park*
*Loki*
She's out pretty good, and looks to have banged her head pretty well.  Still, after a few minutes, she starts coming to.  The first sight she gets is you, and she relaxes until she sees the body of the bodyguard again, and buries her head into your chest so she doesn't see it, shivering.

"I wanna go home," she says into your chest on the verge of tears.

Ah, the life of a hero.

Meanwhile, the cameras snap pictures.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And the girl continues to scream in panic.




"Settle down.  I'm not going to hurt you unless you make me"  Vince will swat the microphone away across the office.  "Are you hurt?  Or hungry?  Would you like something to eat?  You don't look so well."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vince*
What Vince actually says:


> "Settle down. I'm not going to hurt you unless you make me" Vince will swat the microphone away across the office. "Are you hurt? Or hungry? Would you like something to eat? You don't look so well."



What the terrified girl hears:


> "Settle down. I'm going to you.  you make me" Vince will swat the microphone away across the office. "hungry!  Would like to eat You"



_Diplomacy check of  8(4)._

She screams even louder.  "Mister Split!  Help me!" she shouts, crying.

The animated office supplies bat at you with vigor, but are completely ineffectual.  The coffee pot splashes boiling coffee on you, which gets your clothes a bit wet, but doesn't so much as make you warm.  The clock pokes at your leg with its time keeping hands but can't even get through your pants.  The data pad pokes at your ankle with its poker, being foiled by your socks.  The ARIS terminal stands at the edge of the desk right over the entrance to the space the girl is in, its animated dog barking continually.  The microphone hops its way back towards you, pecking its head into your shoe as the cord wraps around your calf.  You barely even feel it.

_Heh, they can't hurt you, but they are giving it a good old college try._

You hear Pooky wimper slightly.  Smoke still rises from his side.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2004)

"ARIS, can you show where the disturbance is located on a map?" asks the duplicate that is currently at Monica's room. Regardless or not of getting coordinates, he goes to look for the source. The one that was in his own also goes to look for a possible source.


"That is exactly the reason why I don't teach", the duplicate carrying Anna says to her as the others scatter in terror. He continues carrying her to the workshop.


The duplicate firing the rifle at Split's duplicate responds to Michelle. "Anna is fine, she just needs to get to her wheelchair. One of my duplicates is working on that. Two of me are just starting to work on restoring communications. Tara seems to have the invisibles taken care of, so I'm spending my efforts on helping you, however.


Johan moves forward and fires another lightning at Split, his duplicate doing the same.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan and Michelle*


> "ARIS, can you show where the disturban...



"Never mind," you say, remembering that Michelle and Split are trying to kill each other with insane blasts just outside.  But you do see the communication tower, collapsed fully on the tarmac.  The system is virtually destroyed.  Maybe the satellite receptors on the roof of the HQ can be set to broadcast.



> "That is exactly the reason why I don't teach", the duplicate carrying Anna says to her as the others scatter in terror. He continues carrying her to the workshop.



Anna laughs at your comment.  "I think you would make a good teacher," she says.  "You make a pretty good wheelchair too."  You get to the entrance of the workshop and start across to the wheelchair.

Johan fires his rifle and two blasts of lightning streak in.  The bullet ricochets upward, but the lightning bolt sends Split jerking to his tip-toes.  His gun wavers and Michelle's energy blast quite litterally rips him apart graphically, though his various parts disappear shortly after.

_Rifle attack: 20 (23) CRIT; __Lightning blast:14 (17) HIT; __Lightning blast: 11 (14) MISS.  Split saves:  DC18 (4 -- VP reroll 20), DC 17 (10) FAILURE._

In the field, Split becomes visible, teleporting to an invisible double a few feet closer to Stryke.  Stryke becomes visible, then disappears with Split in a streak of light.  They re-appear near the fence, then vanishes again into the woods surrounding the compound.  Tara looks like she's going to give chase, but finally decides to just come back and check on Hoppy.

_Combat over._

The carnage near the blaster battle is pretty big.  Hopefully not many kids were in their rooms, and hopefully none were too badly hurt if they were.  The communication tower is destroyed, and lord knows the condition of the nurse, or what Vince is dealing with, or if he's hurt.  Michelle, your wounds could use some medical attention as well, not to mention those of Johan, Tara and Anna.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Monica drags the unconscious and hog tied assassin to you and dumps him in the pile with the others.   You notice she's been shot in the hip, just a graze, but it's bleeding and matting her fer.  She gives Neutron a hug, wincing a bit, but ignoring the pain.  "He was going to shoot you," she says, giving the guard a glare.  "I was hoping to find a less painful way of repaying you," she sighs.  "But you don't mind my choice I hope," she says with a toothy smile.




"I do if you get hurt doing it, babe.  Thanks, though," Sanjay says with a smile after the embrace.  He looks down at her wound.  "That must sting.  Here, put this on it," he says, creating some gauze and handing it to her.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> People gather to gawk, well back, held off by security, while cameras roll and bulbs flash.  The reporters start bellowing questions, shoving microphones towards you, but are well back.




Sanjay turns towards the reporters and moves towards them.  "EPIC's got things under control here.  Mrs. Raynes is a popular person with the bad guys, but we've got her back.  Now, of you'll excuse us, we're tending with the wounded."  He turns back and walks over to Rebound.  "Hey, Jackson, you okay?" he says, looking his teammate over.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 16, 2004)

Michelle touches down none too gently, she winces slightly as she does, exhaustion clear on her face. She takes a deep breath to clear her mind.

Roll call, let me know if your ok. 

<Assuming everyone does>

ARIS, I need list of the students that are still on the grounds. Johan, I need communications back up as fast as you can. Also if you can can you send a couple of your duplicates to check out the other students and make sure that none of them are seriously hurt. Tara, can you help with that? Vince, you said you had someone in custody? Where are you I will be there soon.

<If one of the students don't answer she will get directions from ARIS and head there imediately.>


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2004)

*Wave World Amusement Park*


> "I do if you get hurt doing it, babe. Thanks, though," Sanjay says with a smile after the embrace. He looks down at her wound. "That must sting. Here, put this on it," he says, creating some gauze and handing it to her.



"Thanks, sport," she says, taking the gauze and limping over out of the way to sit on a lounge chair.



> Sanjay turns towards the reporters and moves towards them. "EPIC's got things under control here. Mrs. Raynes is a popular person with the bad guys, but we've got her back. Now, of you'll excuse us, we're tending with the wounded." He turns back and walks over to Rebound.



More questions are shouted out as you leave, but again, security prevents the reporters from getting to you. That and Straightjacket replaces you and makes the reporters get in order to ask questions, which he starts answering. Remaining at his large size, he manages to keep the press from noticing Cosmo as he grabs the arm of one of the unconscious gunman and bites into it. Moments later, his wounds close.



> "Hey, Jackson, you okay?" he says, looking his teammate over.



Rebound is still working at recovering his breath and is sweating quite a bit.

"Thunder said... wasn't quite ready... but seemed more... helpful than being... a big ball," he wheezes. "Not easy... at all." You guess he's talking about his sudden growth spurt a few minutes ago.

Cosmo comes over, letting his fangs shrink and wiping his mouth on the back of his hand. "Those guys were high on something," he says, spitting. "Not exactly to my tastes."

Doors bang open from outside and M-Tac enters the facility. After ascertaining things are under control, they let the police and paramedics in as well. The police start moving people away for questioning and generally clearing the amusement park. Rebound is taken over to a medical station and checked out, and tiger-Monica is being attended to by a female EMT.

Sanjay recognizes Captain Majors as she talks to Mrs. Raynes, getting a report. Once done, she strides towards you with four M-Tac members.

"Mrs. Raynes says you saved her yet again," she says emotionlessly. A red beam comes from her cybornetic eye and scans the gunmen. "Non-mutants. Have the NYPD take them into custody," she says to one of her men, who immediately goes off to speak with a police officer.

"Your handiwork I assume," she says, gesturing to the tile box, still emotionless. "Raynes says you trapped a 'creature' inside."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Roll call, let me know if your ok.
> 
> <Assuming everyone does>
> 
> ...



Tara, Vincent and Anna don't answer.  Tara is about 200 feet away checking on her pet, isn't in uniform and has no communicator.  The only Johan with a communicator is only fifty or so feet away from you.

"_Students are not required to check in or out using my system as it is reserved for official EPIC use only.  _

_"I do not have sensors within the majority of the school and dorm facility, only in sensitive areas and through my terminals directly.  However, I have scanned and located several EPIC members and students._

_"Anna and Johan have just entered the workshop. _(ARIS also lists about eight other students that are there)._  Tara, Johan, Johan and Johan are located within visual range of your position.  Johan is in his room.  Johan is in Monica's room.  Nurse Ogawa is on the floor in the infirmary.  Her vital signs are weakening._

_"I am having trouble accessing my terminal in the school main office currently.  It appears offline.  However, Vincent was last located in that office, with an intruder._"  ARIS falls silent again after giving the report to you.

_Vince can't hear ARIS or speak through her at the moment, as the terminal is being animated._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sanjay recognizes Captain Majors as she talks to Mrs. Raynes, getting a report. Once done, she strides towards you with four M-Tac members.
> 
> "Mrs. Raynes says you saved her yet again," she says emotionlessly. A red beam comes from her cybornetic eye and scans the gunmen. "Non-mutants. Have the NYPD take them into custody," she says to one of her men, who immediately goes off to speak with a police officer.
> 
> "Your handiwork I assume," she says, gesturing to the tile box, still emotionless. "Raynes says you trapped a 'creature' inside."




"Yeah," Sanjay says, obviously a little uncomfortable around Majors.  "Well, not really a creature, it's a shapeshifter.  I had to completely enclose her, she's got a completely maleable body, slipped right out of some ropes I put around her."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2004)

*Wave World Waterpark*


> "Yeah," Sanjay says, obviously a little uncomfortable around Majors. "Well, not really a creature, it's a shapeshifter. I had to completely enclose her, she's got a completely maleable body, slipped right out of some ropes I put around her."



"We have ways of containing shapeshifters," she says calmly.  If she knows you are uncomfortable, she either is good at hiding it, or just doesn't care.  She nods to her men, who quickly take up position around your tile box.  Energy blasters come from the forearms of their armor and they, and Majors, draw a bead on the box.

"Alright, take it down," Captain Majors says to Neutron.  "All at once if you can."

You can, you do, and there is no mutant.  All there is, is a ruined floor drain, it's cover neatly cut apart.  You realize with the time that has passed, the shapeshifter will be long gone.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You can, you do, and there is no mutant.  All there is, is a ruined floor drain, it's cover neatly cut apart.  You realize with the time that has passed, the shapeshifter will be long gone.




"Well, <censored>," is all Sanjay says with a grimace.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 16, 2004)

Michelle grabs the closest Johan duplicate. "I need you to go to the infirmary, Nurse Ogawa is hurt and her vitals are slipping. Your the only one close by that has any medical training. I'm going to find Vincent."

Michelle will head towards the main office as quickly as possible.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2004)

Johans doing the hacking will head to restore communications, picking up any necessary tools and parts from the workshop on the way.


"I can happily inform you that I have just helped Michelle to blast Split's duplicate into oblivion. Mission accomplished", he says with a smile. "The orginal and Stryke managed to escape, however."


Johan's duplicate with the blaster goes to check if there were anybody in the rooms that suffered from the blast, and will then start looking around for other students on the grounds and asking them to all return to their rooms.


Johan and the duplicate of him with the rifle will head full speed to the infirmary.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 17, 2004)

"And what the hell'd you do to our dog??!!"  Vince watches the girl closely, ready to stop her if she tries anything.  Reaching over for the Wiener dog, Vince will try to see if there is anything he can do to help Pooky.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent*
You walk around the desk, stepping over and around the assaulting appliances, to check on Pooky.  He's definitely been the recipient of a stun blaster attack at extremely short range.  He needs a vet, badly, or a doctor that does animals.  At the very least, he needs first aid, and you don't have any supplies here to treat him.  Without something, he'll probably be dead within thirty minutes at the latest.

_Medicine check of 12 to determine the extend of his injuries.  There's probably a first aid kit in the offices somewhere.  It is a school._

The animated appliances form a little wall around the desk, obviously intent on keeping you back.  You see the girl peeking around the corner of the desk.  "You hurt the puppy!  I didn't hurt the puppy!" she cries.  Another wave of energy jolts from her and she gets up, crying and still obviously scared.  "I'll -- I'll stop you!"

*Johan*
As you put Anna in her wheelchair, a pair of your other you's arrive and gather some tools so they can transform the satellite on EPIC HQ into a transmitter to contact the elder team members.

As your blaster duplicate goes through the rooms, he finds six students badly injured from flying shards of glass and the impact of the explosive glass.  Two need hospitalization, immediately, though you manage to stabilize them.  The other four are probably going to be fine with a trip to the infirmary and some pain killers.  You suddenly remember that the communication tower is for long range communication with the teams.  The phones in the institute and in the mess hall should still work.

You and your rifle duplicate run to the infirmary.  The first thing you come across are caltrops spread in the hall, on the walls and hidden carefully on the ceiling.  You have to pick your way through them carefully to avoid hurting yourself.  In fact, looking at them, they seem to have a green liquid in their center and the prongs look like they would possibly inject it.

_And Vince dodges a proverbial bullet so long ago without realizing it._

You both pick your way through the field of caltrops and enter the infirmary.  Nurse Ogawa is still on the floor, breathing weakly.  Luckily, you're in the infirmary with a full range of gear available.  You treat her blaster burn and she comes around.  Probably a good thing given the amount of injured you just found.

_Medicine check of 19 is enough to give first aid to her injuries and bring her around._

*Michelle*
You fly to the front of the school and find the front doors wide open.  The door to the main office is open as well and two of the vending machines are tromping towards the office, along with the hall clock... a very strange sight.  You hear a young girl screaming, "You hurt the puppy!  I didn't hurt the puppy!  I'll -- I'll stop you!"

*WAVE WORLD AMUSEMENT PARK*
*Sanjay*
If Captain Majors is concerned or blames you, she doesn't show it.  Then again, little miss emotionless doesn't express much of everything.  An officer comes and takes a full statement, accompanied by a M-Tac officer, who gets a full and detailed description of the mutant you fought.

The police take the assassins into custody and cart them off, and M-Tac finally leaves an hour later.  It's rapidly approaching 5PM.

"Hey, sport," Monica says, still in hybrid form, but changed into her sundress.  "This day is a bust.  Wanna go back to the school?"

"Yeah, I'm for that," Cosmo says.  "Everyone else already headed back, and Rebound still isn't looking that good."

*Loki*
You stand outside the facility with Monica.  "Not much fun today," she says.  "How do you handle... that?" she says, looking back at the amusement park.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> If Captain Majors is concerned or blames you, she doesn't show it.  Then again, little miss emotionless doesn't express much of everything.  An officer comes and takes a full statement, accompanied by a M-Tac officer, who gets a full and detailed description of the mutant you fought.
> 
> The police take the assassins into custody and cart them off, and M-Tac finally leaves an hour later.  It's rapidly approaching 5PM.
> 
> ...




"Yeah, let's get outta here," Sanjay agrees.


----------



## Deva (Apr 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Do you think Master Wen is joking? Dara asks Raisa.




Raisa can't help but grin as Master Wen goes off on the wrestling. _I hope not,_ she answers Dara. _Handsome Rob so lives up to his name, and if it annoys Kevin I am all for watching it!_

She finishes the rice and chicken. "Master Wen, I know right now we're not suppose to, but do you think we might be able to leave the compound at some point before we go back to Epic?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 17, 2004)

The two proceed with establishing long range communication as planned.

"Would you like to come along and help me to transform the satellite receiver into a long range transmitter, Anna? You have definately more experience with electronic devices than I do."

The blaster-toting duplicate goes to the closest phone to call in professional medical crew and, if given the permission to leave the phone, then goes back to check on the injured.

"Are you alright, nurse Ogawa? We have multiple wounded students, two with severe wounds, and I only have basic first aid skills, so your skills are needed", Johan says as his duplicate starts collecting painkillers etc. from the infirmary.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

*China*


			
				Deva said:
			
		

> She finishes the rice and chicken. "Master Wen, I know right now we're not suppose to, but do you think we might be able to leave the compound at some point before we go back to Epic?"



He nods in response. "I talk with mayor when he return tomorrow from neighbouring village. It be just few days so town know who you are and why you here. That way, will be better for you. No hostility from town people. Not that Master Wen think you have energy for going to town in next week or so," he grins.

*EPIC HQ*


			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> The two proceed with establishing long range communication as planned.
> 
> "Would you like to come along and help me to transform the satellite receiver into a long range transmitter, Anna? You have definately more experience with electronic devices than I do."



"I think you have to do that," Anna say, looking up at the high roof of the EPIC headquarters. "My armor is gone, and my chest is really sore. It's like Stryke knew exactly where to hit me," she says, holding her side. "And I'm not much use to anyone when I can't move."




			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> The blaster-toting duplicate goes to the closest phone to call in professional medical crew and, if given the permission to leave the phone, then goes back to check on the injured.



"Medical crews will be there in a matter of minutes. You'll need to make sure they can get in past the gates," the 911 operator says.




			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Are you alright, nurse Ogawa? We have multiple wounded students, two with severe wounds, and I only have basic first aid skills, so your skills are needed", Johan says as his duplicate starts collecting painkillers etc. from the infirmary.



"I... I think I'll be fine. Vincent acted like I should expect to die by working here," she says, stunned. "Is there some sort of new policy I should be knowing about? He wasn't even concerned for my safety."

You also realize that you better start working on getting those caltrops out of the hallway right fast.

*Wave World Amusement Park*



> "Yeah, let's get outta here," Sanjay agrees.



By the time you get changed into your clothes, it's after five. The Mag-Lev station is nearly empty, as are the cars as you board. Straightjacket and Cosmo help Rebound along.

Monica sits beside you, tucking her legs under her and wrapping her tail around herself. "You sure make for an exciting date, sport," she says. "Though I think you owe me a back scratch. Guess I'm lucky that shapeshifter didn't stab me," she purrs as she leans against you. "Yup, you definitely owe me a back scratch." She rests her haid against your shoulder and closes her eyes. You're pretty sure she starts to drift off, her ear twitching atop her head.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> You fly to the front of the school and find the front doors wide open.  The door to the main office is open as well and two of the vending machines are tromping towards the office, along with the hall clock... a very strange sight.  You hear a young girl screaming, "You hurt the puppy!  I didn't hurt the puppy!  I'll -- I'll stop you!"




Michelles forcefield flickers to life around her as she stops the vending machines from entering the main office. Once the way is clear she will enter the room looking around.

Vince, what's going on here?


----------



## Elementor (Apr 18, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Vince, what's going on here?




"This piece of work," Vince says nodding towards the device controlling girl, "is the culprit that let Split disable ARIS and get into this part of the building.  Watch her close, she came out of the computer.  She seems pretty naive though.  I took out 3 Splits on the way here and Ninja Split left some nasty caltrops on the floor and walls down by the nurses office.  The nurse is hurt down there too.  I was lucky to even find her," he says nodding towards the girl again, "I heard Pooky yelp and came to investigate.  An invisible split was sitting here waiting to retrieve our little guest here I would assume.  I took out Split and guess who jumped out of the computer and landed right at my feet.  Pooky's hurt pretty bad though.  I have to get him to a vet fast."

Anticipating Michele's response, Vince continues, "Can you handle her here?  How is everyone else?  Split stole a bunch of blood samples from the nurses station as well as my wing that Jackal ripped off.  And I am getting REALLY tired of duplicates."


----------



## Mule (Apr 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You stand outside the facility with Monica.  "Not much fun today," she says.  "How do you handle... that?" she says, looking back at the amusement park.



"I admit it was a huge shock, the first time we were attacked while aboard the Mag-Lev on the way to the institue.  I didn't handle it very well.  There are some of us who are still having trouble dealing with the pressure (thinking of Kevin).  But you get used to it, and being around the EPIC team instills a sense of... of... heroism I guess.  The things those guys have done, I just hope I can measure up, someday,"  Randall says with a distant look in his eyes.  But then he returns to the present.  "Let's get going, I'll come with you back to your house."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Can you handle her here?  How is everyone else?  Split stole a bunch of blood samples from the nurses station as well as my wing that Jackal ripped off.  And I am getting REALLY tired of duplicates."




Everyone seems ok, ARIS told me about the nurse so I sent a couple of Johans to tend to her. Get Pooky to the infirmary and then go get Mendez and get some medics out here.

Once Vince and Pooky are gone, Michelle will turn her attention towards the girl. "Hi, I'm Michelle, what's your name?"

<diplomacy +8>

Powers: forcefield (free action)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> He nods in response. "I talk with mayor when he return tomorrow from neighbouring village. It be just few days so town know who you are and why you here. That way, will be better for you. No hostility from town people. Not that Master Wen think you have energy for going to town in next week or so," he grins.




"Yeah, I even doubt I will be able to walk to my bed. That's seems like worst than the training in the military camp my father wanted me to go."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 18, 2004)

"I'll accept responsibilty for the crappy end of the day if punishment is a backscratch," Sanjay tells Monica with a smile.  He rests his own head on hers and enjoys the bus ride home.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 18, 2004)

"ARIS, do we have any facilities on site that can help the wounds suffered by Pooky?"

If so, Vince hurries Pooky to aid.

If not, "ARIS what is the location of the nearest Vet hospital that can deal with this and some directions if you please.  Vince will then hurry Pooky to that location.

Travelling, Vince will be using Superspeed but wont go so fast as to potentially harm Pooky at all.  We dont need a repeat of breakfast.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 18, 2004)

Johan's duplicate takes on a stern look on his face.
"You are kidding me, right Anna? Even if you can't move, you can still think, and you have a good head for that. You even made that blaster for me in no time. At this point, the duplicate's expression eases to a friendly smile. "Don't you dare say you are useless."

"I am sure Vincent didn't mean anything like that. Most likely he was after the culprit that did this you. He isn't exactly quick thinking, despite his speed", Johan says to Ogawa. 
"ARIS, can you open the main gates so the medical crew can get in, or must that be done manually?"
After getting the answer, he takes one of the matresses off the bed (there are beds in there, aren't there?), lays it on the hallway floor before the caltrops, and then starts pushing it along the floor to collect the caltrops there.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 18, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle*
After destroying the vending machines pretty much, and getting the information from Vince, you try to get the girl to talk.  With your force field up and Vince still around, it's not working well.  The girl pulls as far back under the desk as she can, though at least she doesn't scream like she did at Vince.  The electronic devices continue to aggressively, if ineffectively, attack anyone who gets too close.

_Diplomacy of 12.  No enough to calm her after Vince.  Force field probably doesn't help you look non-threatening either._

*Vincent*
The ARIS terminal is busy barking at Michelle and doesn't deign to respond to you.

*Johan*
*...with Anna*
"Well, without my armor, I can't get around very well.  I'm going to go to the infirmary," she says, wheeling towards the school.

*...with Nurse Ogawa*
"He most certainly did mean it just like that!" she exclaims.  "That criminal had a gun to my head, and Vincent refused to even negotiate, even after that man said if he didn't move I wouldn't get hurt.  But Vincent just said that I should expect to die because I worked here and he attacked!  That's when that man shot me."

*...Talking to ARIS*
"_I can open the gates for the medical personel, Johan.  However someone will need to be present to guide them to the needed locations._"

It's fairly easy to gather the caltrops, at least in your armor.  After about 15 minutes of continuous work, you manage to clear a path and start working on the walls.

*...Climbing onto the roof of the EPIC HQ*
You get to the roof about 15 minutes later, laden with equipment and start transforming the satellite receiver into a transmitter.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 18, 2004)

*China*
Master Wen snorts.  "Master Wen knows you not like working hard, so this be even better than military school!" he laughs.

You somehow manage to make it through your lessons from home, even though completely exhausted.  Your lessons are daily work assignments from home, not a special school program, and you are supervised by a wizenend old woman, Mrs. Chow.  She is quite knowledgable, and patient, and helps you as needed.

After school, you have an early dinner and Master Wen, mercifully, gives you the night to recover before school tomorrow.

*X12*
You are trudging towards the bunk house when you spot Li bhind the main house, in a large garden.  She is standing on a patio, practicing some sort of elaborate dance.

*Kevin*
You see Carl go into the bath house, but two things grab your attention.  One is Li, down in a garden behind the main house, performing a dance of some sort, and another is Nova heading down the path from the main house towards the bath houses.

*Raisa*
Dara is already gone to the bath house and you're the last one out of the school room.  As you exit the main house, you see X12 near the bunkhouse.  You hear a sound to your right and see X12 entering the forbidden second dojo.  For a brief moment you think you see someone lying on the floor within.  Looking back at the bath house, X12 is gone.  Looking again to the dojo, the door slides shut.  Shortly after, a slapping sound is heard, and a long low growl eminates from the dojo, very quiet, nearly undetectable.


----------



## Deva (Apr 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dara is already gone to the bath house and you're the last one out of the school room.  As you exit the main house, you see X12 near the bunkhouse.  You hear a sound to your right and see X12 entering the forbidden second dojo.  For a brief moment you think you see someone lying on the floor within.  Looking back at the bath house, X12 is gone.  Looking again to the dojo, the door slides shut.  Shortly after, a slapping sound is heard, and a long low growl eminates from the dojo, very quiet, nearly undetectable.




"Vou demente(Translation: I'm going insane)," Raisa mutters, "Completamente louco(Translation: Completely crazy)." She takes a few steps toward the bathouse, glances back at the dojo and shakes her head. _What the hell does X think he's doing? He's going to be in serious trouble if Master Wen catches him. Then again, so am I._

Curiosity getting the better of her, Raisa goes to the restricted dojo. She slides the door open a crack and peaks inside.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ*
> *Michelle*
> After destroying the vending machines pretty much, and getting the information from Vince, you try to get the girl to talk.  With your force field up and Vince still around, it's not working well.  The girl pulls as far back under the desk as she can, though at least she doesn't scream like she did at Vince.  The electronic devices continue to aggressively, if ineffectively, attack anyone who gets too close.
> 
> _Diplomacy of 12.  No enough to calm her after Vince.  Force field probably doesn't help you look non-threatening either._




After giving Vince a 'just-get-going' look, Michelle will turn off her forcefield and sit down cross-legged on the floor, she will sit close enough to be able to talk to the girl but far enough away so she doesn't feel too threatened. Once Vince is gone she will give the girl a big smile.

That's a pretty neat ability you have, I wish I could do something like that. All I can do is move metal around.

Michelle will pick up a small piece of metal and place it on the palm of her hand, once she has the girl's attention she will lift it up a few inches.

<diplomacy +8>


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 18, 2004)

*Anna's Johan*
"Tell me that I told you to say 'hi' when you see me", Johan says to Anna with a smile as he heads to the gate to escort the medical personnel to the wounded.

*Johan with Nurse Ogawa*
"I am truely sorry to hear that! I assure you, that is not at all how we all feel. Like I said, Vincent sometime- no, make that _usually_ acts before he thinks things out.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 18, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> After giving Vince a 'just-get-going' look, Michelle will turn off her forcefield and sit down cross-legged on the floor, she will sit close enough to be able to talk to the girl but far enough away so she doesn't feel too threatened. Once Vince is gone she will give the girl a big smile.




With a roll of his eyes, Vince carefully picks up Pooky and runs a couple of offices down to use the ARIS terminal there to ask his questions.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 18, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle*
_Perhaps levitating a piece of metal in front of a terrified girl wasn't the best idea_, you think to yourself.

"Don't kill me with that!  I didn't hurt the puppy!  That scary thing hurt the puppy!  Where's mister Split!" she says, bursting into tears as the devices continue to beat on you.

_Mmm... no luck._

*Vincent*
If the screams from behind you are any indication, maybe that wierd girl just has a thing against mutants.  Maybe you aren't as scary as all that afterall!

You head for the infirmary, coming across Johan as he finishes clearing the caltrops.  He has a huge pile of them, several hundred in fact.  You miss his warning look as you walk into the infirmary.

You don't miss the glare of utter contempt you immediately receive from Nurse Ogawa.  For a second there, you were pretty sure laser eye beams were going to vaporize you.

"No doubt another victim of your callous attitute towards hostages and bystanders," she seeths at you.  "Put the dog on the table and get out!" she shouts at you.

*China*
*Raisa*


> Curiosity getting the better of her, Raisa goes to the restricted dojo. She slides the door open a crack and peaks inside.




And you see Jackal sitting up in the middle of the floor.  He's completely huge!  He's about three times as large as you remember him in hybrid form.  He's chained down.  It would allow him to stand, but not much movement otherwise.  

X12 stands before him, a long staff in hand.  He winds up, cracking the staff into Jackal's ribs, eliciting a long, low growl that quickly fades.  X12 watches but says nothing until the growling stops.

Jackal nods, as if to say, "Go ahead" to X12.  He's just about to hit him again when Jackal's eyes narrow, and he sees you, just as the staff hits him in the side of the head with a loud _crack!_


----------



## Mimic (Apr 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Mmm... no luck._




_"This is going to take awhile."_ Michelle thinks to herself as she lowers the small piece of metal back into her hand, which she then gently places back on the ground.

No one is going to hurt you. I know you didn't hurt Pooky. Why don't you tell me how you got here. She tells the girl in a calm and soothing voice.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> You are trudging towards the bunk house when you spot Li behind the main house, in a large garden.  She is standing on a patio, practicing some sort of elaborate dance.




_"Might be a kata, but it's still exquisite nonetheless,"_ X12 thinks to himself as he watches.  He says nothing, does not approach, but continues to watch.


----------



## Deva (Apr 19, 2004)

Raisa cringes as the first strik connects with Jackal's side. When she notices his eyes on her she ducks away from crack in the door. She closes the door at the sound of the second blow. _Meu deus! X is going to get himself killed! Jackal doesn't seem to be all that upset with X hitting him with that staff though. Maybe X is suppose to be in there? Got special permission from Master Wen? But that's twice today that I thought I've seen two X12's. I know this X is here, maybe I'll see if there's another X over by the bath house like I thought I saw._

Her hands shake from the surprise of Jackal's size and she clenches them together as she contemplates what to do. Does she go inside the dojo, or looking for the other X? 

She bites her lower lip and finally decides.She starts for the main house, intent on finding Master Wen and letting someone else make the decision.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

*China*
*X12*
You watch for a while, and it definitely isn't a fighting technique. She's moving slowly and deliberately, and her movements are, from your point of view, flawless. She reminds you a lot of the girl who was performing a similar dance for the man you and the others were sent to kill as a test of your abilities while you were in...

You blink as the memory eludes you and suddenly realize Li is now watching you. She says something, but you don't quite hear it as the memory lingers at the edge of consciousness.

_Welcome back _

*EPIC HQ... 6PM*
*Michelle*
It takes a long time. A painfully long time. Half an hour later, you are getting a bit impressed and a lot aggravated by the girl's persistence and endurance. She seems completely unwilling to listen to you whatsoever, and is convinced you are going to kill her or feed her to the red skinned monster.

You hear a sonic boom outside, the noise shaking the window slightly. The sound of jet engines sound briefly overhead.

*Johan*
Two of you work on the satellite system on the HQ and manage to get it working from the War Room, contacting Thunder in LA and Sanchez who is only moments away. Both are asking many questions, Thunder about the attack on the institute and Sanchez about some attack on Mrs. Raynes that the others were involved in at the Wave World Amusment Park.

The paramedics and ambulances in, what your opinion is, more than a few minutes. But they do arrive and after thirty minutes, two students have been taken to hospital and the rest have been looked over by either Nurse Ogawa or the paramedic teams. After being looked at and bandaged up, Anna has you helping her gather the pieces of her armor and put them in the shop. It is as you are doing this that the EPIC Jet comes in for a vertical landing and a sonic boom indicates the arrival of Trailblazer.

*Vincent*
Thank goodness for super-speed because you really can't get away from Nurse Psycho fast enough. At least she seemed to be able to treat Pooky. You watch as the hall starts to fill up as people are brought to the infirmary. Paramedics arrive as well and you head outside as it starts to get crowded. Just as you get outside the EPIC Jet blasts overhead towards the tarmac, and you see Trailblazer burst across the yard to EPIC HQ.

*Sanjay, Straightjacket*
You finally get back to find the gates open, ambulances in the yard, paramedics heading inside, the tarmac littered with the remains of the communication tower and the EPIC Jet streaking overhead towards the tarmac where it starts a vertical landing. Across the field, you see Trailblazer heading for the headquarters.

"Holy war zone," Cosmo says, running towards the institute to see what's going on.

"So much for a nice, quiet night," Monica says with a sigh. "Luckily, the night is young," she says with a wink at Sanjay. "Try to keep up, sport!" She sprints after Cosmo, and you are surprised that she's nearly as fast as Vincent, leaving a streaking orange trail behind her as she tears past Cosmo towards the institute.

Rebound, somewhat recovered, says, "I'm just gonna go have a lie down guys. I don't think I'll be much help here." He trudges off towards the dorms, not even bothering to bounce his way there.

Trailblazer suddenly changes direction, and comes right up to you. "Straightjacket, get to the War Room and brief Thunder on what happened with you guys. Sanjay, get to the tarmac and help Sanchez get the tower back up." Not waiting for responses, he takes off into the HQ again.

*In the New York Suburbs*
*Loki*
Monica isn't overly talkative on the way home, but _very_ appreciative of you taking her. In fact, it's while she's being appreciative that the front door swings open and she is yanked inside by a rather large, rather irate man.

"Where the hell do you get off putting our daughter in that sort of danger, freak!" he shouts, shoving you backwards off the porch. "If I ever see you near her again, I'll make your life a living hell!"

You hear a "Daddy, he's... " as the door slams, and the man starts shouting at Monica inside.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*


			
				Deva said:
			
		

> She bites her lower lip and finally decides.She starts for the main house, intent on finding Master Wen and letting someone else make the decision.



You head into the house to find Master Wen.  He's not hard to find as he seems to be preparing tea for himself as well as some food.  You are about to say something when you notice through the open window, X12 is standing overlooking the gardens, a dazed look on his face.

"You not eat yet?  Master Wen teach make tea and rice if you want eat.  Or you need something else?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 19, 2004)

"Geez, never a dull moment," Sanjay says.  _"Hope everyone's okay,"_ he thinks as he turns and flies towards the tower to give Sanchez a hand as Trailblazer instructed.


----------



## Deva (Apr 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You head into the house to find Master Wen.  He's not hard to find as he seems to be preparing tea for himself as well as some food.  You are about to say something when you notice through the open window, X12 is standing overlooking the gardens, a dazed look on his face.
> 
> "You not eat yet?  Master Wen teach make tea and rice if you want eat.  Or you need something else?"




Totally confused now, Raisa looks out the window, back the way she came, out the window again, the bewildered expression on her face growing. "I think I'm going crazy." She finally says after a moment.

"First, this morning, I thought I saw X12 in a window upstairs but he was down in the yard with the rest of us. Then, just now, I saw X going toward the bath house *and* going into the dojo we're not suppose to go into but when I looked again, the one going to the bath house wasn't there and then I saw X beating on Jackal - which I know I wasn't suppose to go to that dojo and technically I didn't go inside I just looked and all I can say is I'm glad I didn't because, Uber Jackal? Scary much! - but now I'm seeing X out by the garden and there's no way he beat me there from the dojo and I think I'm going insane because I'm seeing two of someone there shouldn't be two of!"

Raisa finally stops, out of breath and looking at Master Wen almost pleadingly. "Tell me I'm not going crazy and X has discovered some hidden ability to duplicate himself like Johan?!"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> It takes a long time. A painfully long time. Half an hour later, you are getting a bit impressed and a lot aggravated by the girl's persistence and endurance. She seems completely unwilling to listen to you whatsoever, and is convinced you are going to kill her or feed her to the red skinned monster.




Pinching the bridge of her nose, Michelle trys to ease the pressure building up in her head. "Give me a break here, I just want to know your name, you can stay under the desk if you want."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> You hear a sonic boom outside, the noise shaking the window slightly. The sound of jet engines sound briefly overhead.




"Thank the Lord," Michelle says as she stands up. she stumbles slightly, light headed from the loss of blood, she actives her communicator.

Michelle to Thunder, can you send Mrs. Desrochers to the main office, we have an unexpected visitor and for some reason she believes that Vince is going to eat her. Plus I have been injured and could use some medical assistance.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 19, 2004)

Kevin stare for a time at Nova, until she dissapear from his sight.

_For once, without her aura, she will not transform the bath house into a sauna_

That thought makes Kevin smiles. After that, he takes a look at Li and looks at her dance.

"Beautifull" he whisper to himself after a moment, than he leaves to his personnal room. He enter and looks at his books...

_Damn, those are too boring._

He sits down and take one and start to read for about half an hour before he fall asleep.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 19, 2004)

"Sorry... I was lost in thought," he says, realizing that Li is speaking to him.  "You remind me of someone... something... just not sure who."


Thinking for a moment, X stops and blinks...  "I haven't been here before, have I?  Or others... who look like me?"


----------



## buzzard (Apr 19, 2004)

"I'm on it."  John will respond as he heads to the war room to  give the details of what happened at the water park. 

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Apr 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "freak!" he shouts, shoving you backwards off the porch. "If I ever see you near her again, I'll make your life a living hell!"



Randall decides now is a good time to leave.  He'll email Monica as soon as he gets back to the institue to make sure she's ok.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*


> "First, this morning, I thought I saw X12 in a window upstairs but he was down in the yard with the rest of us. Then, just now, I saw X going toward the bath house *and* going into the dojo we're not suppose to go into but when I looked again, the one going to the bath house wasn't there and then I saw X beating on Jackal - which I know I wasn't suppose to go to that dojo and technically I didn't go inside I just looked and all I can say is I'm glad I didn't because, Uber Jackal? Scary much! - but now I'm seeing X out by the garden and there's no way he beat me there from the dojo and I think I'm going insane because I'm seeing two of someone there shouldn't be two of!"
> 
> Raisa finally stops, out of breath and looking at Master Wen almost pleadingly. "Tell me I'm not going crazy and X has discovered some hidden ability to duplicate himself like Johan?!"



Master Wen looks very stern.  "You ramble like old mother hen.  And you break Master Wen rules!  But at least you not lie about it.  You see two different people.  That is Xi," Master Wen says, looking behind you.

You turn to see someone who looks a lot like X12, but older.  He is in an outfit similar to Master Wen's, with a high collar covering his throat.  In his hand is a staff, the end slick with blood.

"He saw her," Xi says.  His voice is raspy and it sounds like he is forcing each word out painfully.  "He is demanding to see her.  He has lost control again."

"You see what breaking rules do?  Now someone must spend night wearing out the Jackal until him back in control so training resume," Master Wen says.

Xi thows the staff towards Raisa.  "She can do it.  I will not fix her mistake."

Master Wen strokes his wispy beard contemplating Xi's words.

*Kevin*


> He sits down and take one and start to read for about half an hour before he fall asleep.



You fall dead asleep in no time flat.

*X12*


> "Sorry... I was lost in thought," he says, realizing that Li is speaking to him. "You remind me of someone... something... just not sure who."
> 
> Thinking for a moment, X stops and blinks... "I haven't been here before, have I? Or others... who look like me?"



Li sits on a bench when you approach.

"You have not been here before," Li answers with a kind smile.  "Perhaps if you were to learn the dance, you would remember more.  I can teach you," she says, standing and extending her hand to you.  "You will suffer no harm," she says reassuringly.

*New York*
*Sanjay*


> "Geez, never a dull moment," Sanjay says. _"Hope everyone's okay,"_ he thinks as he turns and flies towards the tower to give Sanchez a hand as Trailblazer instructed.



Sanchez has you creating metal beams and welding joints together as she uses the Jet in Mech form to lift the tower back in place.  It's a long process, and after your earlier excitement, you are getting both really hungry and tired.

*Michelle*


> "Thank the Lord," Michelle says as she stands up. she stumbles slightly, light headed from the loss of blood, she actives her communicator.
> 
> Michelle to Thunder, can you send Mrs. Desrochers to the main office, we have an unexpected visitor and for some reason she believes that Vince is going to eat her. Plus I have been injured and could use some medical assistance.



Your communicator stays silent.  Nobody answers.  It's as if the person you are trying to talk to isn't here.  Finally...

*Johan*
Trailblazer bursts in just as Michelle's request comes across the com-link.

"Hey, Tex... uh... yeah, both of you.  Good job with communications."  He hits a button to reply to Michelle.

"Thunder isn't here and he won't be back until morning.  Johan has paramedic squads dealing with the injured in the dorms and infirmary.  Sanchez and Neutron are working on normal communications and I'm going to co-ordinate things from the War Room with Johan's help.  How many injured are there in Grandmother's office?  How many paramedics should we send your way?"

He turns to Johan.  "Ok partners, lets get security back up and running."

Just then, Straightjacket comes in.

"Hey big guy," Trailblazer says.  "Might as well start filling me in on what happened at that water park.  Oh hey, one sec."  He activates the intercom system.

"All students not currently involved in clean up or being tended to by the paramedics, please assemble in the common room so we can get a head count."

"Ok SJ, fire away," he says as ARIS records your report and he listens to you.

*Michelle...again*
She doesn't calm down much, but stops screaming at least.  That's a plus.  But then again, it's probably because she's hoarse.

*Loki*
You arrive to a scene of great carnage and rebuilding.  You get the impression the place was attacked!  After getting the details, you head to your room and send an e-mail.  Almost immediately, you get a response.

_Message unable to be delivered.  Recipient e-mail account not found._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 19, 2004)

"Affirmative, Trailblazer.
Johan and his duplicates keep on working at getting everything back in order. He creates the last few duplicates that his skills allow to help in the process too.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> Li sits on a bench when you approach.
> 
> "You have not been here before," Li answers with a kind smile.  "Perhaps if you were to learn the dance, you would remember more.  I can teach you," she says, standing and extending her hand to you.  "You will suffer no harm," she says reassuringly.




"Perhaps you are correct... I worry about what it is I might remember," X12 says.  "But I would be honored to learn," he says, accepting her hand.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Thunder isn't here and he won't be back until morning.  Johan has paramedic squads dealing with the injured in the dorms and infirmary.  Sanchez and Neutron are working on normal communications and I'm going to co-ordinate things from the War Room with Johan's help.  How many injured are there in Grandmother's office?  How many paramedics should we send your way?"




Just me, took a couple of shots, nothing serious but I'm feeling a little light headed. Pooky was hurt but Vince took him to the infirmary. I have an unexpected guest with me, a friend of a duplicating merc that we all know and love. She's scared and refuses to come out from under a desk. The interesting part is Vince says she came out of the computer. I would rather not leave until I know she is safe, is there any way to get something to eat and drink brought down here?



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle...again*
> She doesn't calm down much, but stops screaming at least.  That's a plus.  But then again, it's probably because she's hoarse.




Are you hungry? I have some food coming, so if you want you can share it with me.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle*


> Just me, took a couple of shots, nothing serious but I'm feeling a little light headed. Pooky was hurt but Vince took him to the infirmary. I have an unexpected guest with me, a friend of a duplicating merc that we all know and love. She's scared and refuses to come out from under a desk. The interesting part is Vince says she came out of the computer. I would rather not leave until I know she is safe, is there any way to get something to eat and drink brought down here?



"Not a chance," Trailblazer answers.  "We've got enough issues without bringing criminals food.  Just stay there; I'll find Cosmo and send him to neutralize her."

You hear him come over the loudspeakers asking all students to go to the common room.  Meanwhile, the word "neutralize" does nothing to win you any favor with the girl.  A few minutes later Cosmo runs up the stairs and into the office.

"Trailblazer sent me up and..." he says, looking under the desk.  "You gotta be kidding me.  _This_ is the dangerous criminal you're having so much problem with?  Behold our fearless leader," he says sarcastically.  He simply picks up the desk and tosses it across the room, kicks the electronic devices aside and grabs the girl under her arm and picks her up.  A black glow surrounds her and the animated devices fall dormant.  She tries to bite him.

"Girl, if you bite me, I _will_ bite back."  He bares his teeth and his fangs grow in.  "And I'm a vampire."  She shrieks and faints.

"And that is that," he says with a smirk as he tosses her over his shoulder and walks out of the room.  "By the way, if anyone asks, I'm telling them you threw the desk!" he laughs.

*Johan*
Trailblazer gets a hold of Cosmo and sends him to help Michelle.

The communication tower is repaired quickly, and Sanchez has you go up and reverse the damage you did to the satellite receiver on the roof of EPIC HQ.  The ambulances are quick to cart off the two badly wounded students, and the paramedics finish up with Nurse Ogawa.  Sanchez gets you to take the caltrops to the shop as well.

It's well past supper time when you are finally finished, though a lot of clean up and repair work is still needed.

*China*
*X12*


> "Perhaps you are correct... I worry about what it is I might remember," X12 says. "But I would be honored to learn," he says, accepting her hand.




"Memories cannot harm you unless you allow them to," she says.  "Stand here," she says, stepping behind you once you are in position and guiding you into proper position with delicate touches.  She steps back around you and takes up a similar position.  "Now, move as I move."

She is very patient, stopping often to help you assume proper positioning.  It is a very long and complex dance, and as you near the middle, the sun is starting to lower in the horizon.  "Now, let us practice that again," she says.  "Follow me through the dance again, please."

She begins the dance again, you following her movements through the dance.

_You signal the others to eliminate the guards behind the unnamed businessman you've been sent to kill.  Looking down from your vantage point, you can see the dancer, an oriental girl performing an elegant dance for the man and his guests._

_You see the others move into position.  One strike misses!  The guard sounds an alert!  The businessman and his guests look around, unsure of what is happening, moving out of your drop zone.  You leap down onto the floor from above, your rope harness slowing your fall.  You land a step behind the dancer, who whirls, terrified.  You draw your knife, grabbing the front of her dress and pulling her towards you as you plunge the knife into her throat.  She clutches at your arm, trying to push away.  It's already too late.  As she falls, her dress rips apart in your grasp.  _

She was only a child, perhaps twelve_, you think to yourself briefly, before turning your attention to the businessman.  You throw your blood soaked blade, striking him in his calf.  He goes down.  You draw your pistol and advance towards him._

A lancing pain drives through you, snapping your attention back to the present.  You feel your wind cut off completely, troubling despite the fact you don't have to breath and then your head snaps upward as someone lands a hard blow to your jaw.  You stagger back, and find your arms fully extended.  A foot drives under each arm, flipping you up and over, until you land with an explosion of pain on the back of your head and neck.  Your mind dances at the edge of consciousness for a moment until you regain your senses, and feel your arm in a dangerously painful lock, someone kneeling on your neck and chest with all their weight as blood leaks from the back of your head.

Li is the one kneeling on you, the top of her dress is in tatters, a large red mark on her throat and claw marks on her collarbone and upper chest are leaking blood, as if someone struck her in the throat and violently tore at her clothing.  Despite the state of her dress, no part of her skin is touching yours.  You can't help but notice her skin has several painful looking ridges or scars on it, all perfectly verticle.

She watches you very carefully for a long moment, reading your eyes.  "Please, only look at my face," she says intensely.  Finally, after what seems like several minutes, she gets off you, and steps away, crossing her arms before her modestly.  "I would have your shirt, please?" she asks, no blame in her voice, nor anger.  "Would you tell me of your vision, yes?"

Your regeneration has already healed most of your wounds.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> "Not a chance," Trailblazer answers.  "We've got enough issues without bringing criminals food.  Just stay there; I'll find Cosmo and send him to neutralize her."




No, it's not like... Is all she gets out before Trailblazer cuts her off



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "And that is that," he says with a smirk as he tosses her over his shoulder and walks out of the room.  "By the way, if anyone asks, I'm telling them you threw the desk!" he laughs.




The effects of the day, the girl's near constant screaming and suddenly having Cosmo's flippant attitude thrust in her face is almost to much to handle. She catches up with Cosmo and places herself directly in his path.

"You idiot," she says poking the boy in the chest, "I didn't just spent more than a half an hour calming her down after God knows what Vince did to her just so you could waltz in and scare her half to death. Does she look like a dangerous criminal to you? For all we know Split could have been forcing her to work with him. Plus the fact that she is the only real solid lead we have on Split and now getting any information out of her is now going to be three times as hard thanks to you." Michelle glares at Cosmo, anger clearly written on her face.

Give her to me, we both need to be checked out by the nurse.

If Cosmo hands her over she will head directly toward the infirmary.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle*


> "You idiot," she says poking the boy in the chest, "I didn't just spent more than a half an hour calming her down after God knows what Vince did to her just so you could waltz in and scare her half to death. Does she look like a dangerous criminal to you? For all we know Split could have been forcing her to work with him. Plus the fact that she is the only real solid lead we have on Split and now getting any information out of her is now going to be three times as hard thanks to you." Michelle glares at Cosmo, anger clearly written on her face.
> 
> Give her to me, we both need to be checked out by the nurse.



"Shoulda calmed her down faster.  Sorry, babe.  Trailblazer said holding cell, so she's going to a holding cell.  Besides, she looks fine to me, and Grandmother or Empath can weasel info out of the kid.  So kick the PMS bit and go get patched up.  You're bleeding on the floor.

"Oh hey, and Monica is looking for you.  What was it she wanted," he says, striking a phony pensive pose.  "Oh yeah.  Something about you blowing up her room.  Boss job on that, boss-babe.  Heh, boss-babe," he laughs.  "Gonna have to tell Sanjay that one."


----------



## Deva (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Xi thows the staff towards Raisa.  "She can do it.  I will not fix her mistake."
> 
> Master Wen strokes his wispy beard contemplating Xi's words.




With a little yelp, Raisa catches the staff as it sails toward her. She stares at the blood at the end, and shakes her head. "No. Oh no no no..." She sees Master Wen considering it. "No way!! He'll tear me apart! I saw what he did to Vince! He tore his wing off! I don't have wings! Just arms and legs and a head that I'm rather attatched to! No way! NO WAY!!"


----------



## Mule (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Message unable to be delivered.  Recipient e-mail account not found.



"Huh?"  Randall will wait to try again later.  He goes to help with the clean up and repairs.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 20, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I didn't just spent more than a half an hour calming her down after God knows what Vince did to her just so you could waltz in and scare her half to death. Does she look like a dangerous criminal to you? For all we know Split could have been forcing her to work with him. Plus the fact that she is the only real solid lead we have on Split and now getting any information out of her is now going to be three times as hard thanks to you."[/COLOR] Michelle glares at Cosmo, anger clearly written on her face.




"Hey!  What do you mean 'After what Vince did to her'!!"  Vince exclaims as he catches back up to them in the hall.  All I did was stomp bad guys, and rescue dogs and nurses.  I probably kept this little chicklet from going back to her endentured service to Split too.  Holy lack of gratitude Batman!"


----------



## buzzard (Apr 20, 2004)

"Well we went on down to the wave park as you know. We found that Mrs. Raynes was there and were hanging out with her and generally having fun. Then somebody made another hit attempt on here. Lucky thing we were there really. It was a bunch of gunmen and a shapeshifter. Pretty ruthless dude really. Offfed one of Mrs. Raynes' bodyguards right in front of her. We managed to take out or capture all the gunment, and we though he'd gotten the shifter, but he managed to get away somehow. Is there anything else I need to mention... I think civilian casualties were low, and the press was OK about it. Can you think of anything else I might have missed?" John explains to Trailblazer. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent and Michelle*


			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "Hey! What do you mean 'After what Vince did to her'!!" Vince exclaims as he catches back up to them in the hall. All I did was stomp bad guys, and rescue dogs and nurses. I probably kept this little chicklet from going back to her endentured service to Split too. Holy lack of gratitude Batman!"



"Quick, Robin! To the Batcave!" Cosmo yells, using Vince's distraction to escape with his passenger towards the main doors and EPIC HQ.

_I just couldn't resist._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*


> With a little yelp, Raisa catches the staff as it sails toward her. She stares at the blood at the end, and shakes her head. "No. Oh no no no..." She sees Master Wen considering it. "No way!! He'll tear me apart! I saw what he did to Vince! He tore his wing off! I don't have wings! Just arms and legs and a head that I'm rather attatched to! No way! NO WAY!!"



Master Wen seems to make up his mind upon your outburst.  "This make good lesson for nosey girl.  Not know what Raisa worried about.  Jackal all chained up."  He takes his tea from the stove as the water in the kettle boils.  "You go with Xi now.  He show you what do.  You want look in dojo, now you get look in dojo."  He checks the rice, dishing some into a bowl for himself as Xi turns and walks out, heading towards the dojo that Jackal is in.

"I have thread ready to reattach arm later," he says as he sits down to eat.

*EPIC HQ*
*Straighjacket*


> I think civilian casualties were low, and the press was OK about it. Can you think of anything else I might have missed?" John explains to Trailblazer.



"Sounds like you did a heck of a job, partner.  The press sure is in love with you too, not an easy thing to get going for yourself.  Sanchez was saying you guys stopped a lot of damage, and every civilian casualty was the assassins faults, not yours.  Darn fine job, tex."

"Natural born leader, boy!  And a mug the camera loves," your dad says, clapping you on the shoulder.  "I'm gonna go get some grub."

*Loki*
You get to the girls dorm where all the damage is.  Believe me, there is no lack of people willing to take you up on your offer of cleaning assistance.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh hey, and Monica is looking for you.  What was it she wanted," he says, striking a phony pensive pose.  "Oh yeah.  Something about you blowing up her room.  Boss job on that, boss-babe.  Heh, boss-babe," he laughs.  "Gonna have to tell Sanjay that one."




"Considering what your brother did, you should be the last person commenting on a lack of control Cosmo. And I mean what ever you said or did that caused her to believe that you were going to eat her if she came out from under the desk."  She says to Vince.

You want to take her to a holding cell, fine go ahead. God, both of you need to grow up.

Michelle turns heads towards the infirmary muttering how stupid boys can be.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> She watches you very carefully for a long moment, reading your eyes.  "Please, only look at my face," she says intensely.  Finally, after what seems like several minutes, she gets off you, and steps away, crossing her arms before her modestly.  "I would have your shirt, please?" she asks, no blame in her voice, nor anger.  "Would you tell me of your vision, yes?"





Rolling to his side, X12 rises to his knees.  He turns his head, undoes his shirt quickly, and hands it to her.  "Your wounds need attention," he says, still looking away.

"It was a strike team... I was the leader.  I killed a girl... no more than twelve... because she was in the way of the actual target.  She was performing for a businessman and his clients, a dance like yours," X12 says, looking down.  "I don't know his name -- just that we were ordered to kill him.  I don't even know who gave the order... except that I gave orders to others.  One of them fouled up his assignment -- to neutralize a guard.  They raised an alert... so we took the whole place down."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sanchez has you creating metal beams and welding joints together as she uses the Jet in Mech form to lift the tower back in place.  It's a long process, and after your earlier excitement, you are getting both really hungry and tired.




Sanjay stretches after restrengthening a weld.  He looks up at Sanchez in her jet-bot and flies up to the cockpit.  "We almost done here?  Neutron needs food badly."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle and Vincent*



> "Considering what your brother did, you should be the last person commenting on a lack of control Cosmo. And I mean what ever you said or did that caused her to believe that you were going to eat her if she came out from under the desk." She says to Vince.
> 
> You want to take her to a holding cell, fine go ahead. God, both of you need to grow up.




"Yeah, that'd be my brother.  But not me.  I'm in total control.  Handsome, strong, witty, quick thinking.  Hey, you threatened to eat her too?" he says with a laugh to Vince as he heads for the door.

*Sanjay*


> Sanjay stretches after restrengthening a weld. He looks up at Sanchez in her jet-bot and flies up to the cockpit. "We almost done here? Neutron needs food badly."



"Sure, kiddo," Sanchez says.  "Go get some food.  I'll get some of the other kids to help me with the glass after supper."

Once you arrive at the mess hall, it's pretty full of kids eating and watching Straighjacket dominate the news.  Monica is nowhere to be seen, however.

*China*
*X12*


> Rolling to his side, X12 rises to his knees. He turns his head, undoes his shirt quickly, and hands it to her. "Your wounds need attention," he says, still looking away.



"They are very minor," she assures you, putting your shirt on.  It does dwarf her.  Once done, you note she has used the shreds of her prior top as a bandage.  "You need not trouble yourself with them."

She listens to your recounting of the story.  "A frightening tale," she says calmly.  "But it seems to me that you are not the same person as you were, yes?  Perhaps you will remember more if we continue," she says, gesturing to the patio you had been dancing on.  "And if not, perhaps you will learn to dance," she adds with a faint smile.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> *X12*
> "They are very minor," she assures you, putting your shirt on.  It does dwarf her.  Once done, you note she has used the shreds of her prior top as a bandage.  "You need not trouble yourself with them."
> 
> She listens to your recounting of the story.  "A frightening tale," she says calmly.  "But it seems to me that you are not the same person as you were, yes?  Perhaps you will remember more if we continue," she says, gesturing to the patio you had been dancing on.  "And if not, perhaps you will learn to dance," she adds with a faint smile.




_"I don't know... what if I am the same person, though... it's not like I felt much remorse over that girl... and I'm not sure if I do... even now,"_ X12 thinks to himself, but nods to her statement.

"If you feel comfortable continuing, I can as well.  But... if I remember more, we might run out of shirts for me to give you," he says with a slight smile.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*China*
*X12*


			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "If you feel comfortable continuing, I can as well. But... if I remember more, we might run out of shirts for me to give you," he says with a slight smile.



"That will not be an issue. If you grab at my chest again, I shall disable you first, then scold you, rather than disable you after scolding you," she says calmly. "For a moment, I had thought you were making some sort of sexual advance towards me."

She takes up position before you again. "Now, again, follow my movements," she says, beginning the dance lesson again.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> 
> "Sounds like you did a heck of a job, partner.  The press sure is in love with you too, not an easy thing to get going for yourself.  Sanchez was saying you guys stopped a lot of damage, and every civilian casualty was the assassins faults, not yours.  Darn fine job, tex."




"Umm, thanks. I'll try to keep it up, I mean all of us will. I'm really quite amazed about the press. Guess it's good not to be Vince. " 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Natural born leader, boy!  And a mug the camera loves," your dad says, clapping you on the shoulder.  "I'm gonna go get some grub."




John then turns to respond to this. 
"Come on Dad, I'm no leader, heck I was never even captain of the wrestling team, but yeah grub's a good deal. All that fighting's got me famished." 
Facing back to Trailblazer "We'd like to go get some food. Do you need me for anything else right now?"

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Straightjacket*


			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "Umm, thanks. I'll try to keep it up, I mean all of us will. I'm really quite amazed about the press. Guess it's good not to be Vince. "
> 
> John then turns to respond to this.
> "Come on Dad, I'm no leader, heck I was never even captain of the wrestling team, but yeah grub's a good deal. All that fighting's got me famished."
> Facing back to Trailblazer "We'd like to go get some food. Do you need me for anything else right now?"



"Not for now, partner, but we'll have to get some reports done later.  Get some grub.  We'll get the reports done before you hit the hay."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2004)

Sanjay is dissappointed that Monica isn't present, but he's famished.  He grabs a plate and loads it up, sitting down near the TV to catch the news as he wolfs down his supper, planning to try and find Monica when he's done.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 20, 2004)

With everyone heading their seperate directions, Vince just shrugs and heads to the cafeteria to eat.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2004)

Once done with the satellite again (and most of his duplicates during the repairs), Johan goes to help everybody in repairs and clean up. Once everything is done, or Johan is too tired to go on, he collects himselves to the front yard and thanks each with a handshake before dismissing it. He then heads to grap something to eat.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle*
You make it to the infirmary, where a fuming Nurse Ogawa stitches you up. She's irate about something Vincent did that nearly got her killed. Looking around as she applies bandages, you see Pooky in one room, asleep and swaddled in bandage, and Hoppy in another, in the same condition. Ogawa doesn't give you a chance to look closer, practically throwing you out.

You're just heading to the mess hall when your communicator beeps.

"Michelle, get on to the War Room pronto. I need your report on today's incident and there are some things to discuss," Trailblazer says before the communicator breeps again.

*Vincent*
You enter the mess hall and start filling a plate when Sanchez whistles to get your attention. "Get your butt to the war room, kiddo. Trailblazer wants your report on what happened today and Thunder probably wants to yell at you on the radio."

*The Mess Hall*
It looks like nearly all the students, save Michelle, Anna, Monica, Cosmo and Rebound are here. Most are watching a CNN report by your favorite EPIC reporter, Theresa Soulsmith.

-----CNN NEWS REPORT-----​_In mid-afternoon, chaos swept through the popular Wave World Amusement Park as an assassination attempt was made on billionaire philanthropist Martha Raynes as she accompanied underpriviledged youth on an afternoon at the pool. As seen in this footage, the quick reaction of EPIC junior team leader, Straightjacket, saved Mrs. Raynes from an untimely demise at the hands of several gunmen._

The picture shows Straightjacket taking several shots as he grows and covers Mrs. Raynes.

_Merlin's apprentice, Loki, conjured a giant condor to assail one gunman, as Cosmo was shot as he charged towards another. Despite suffering injuries, he managed to stop the third gunman long enough for Rebound to put him down for good._

For security cameras, the images are very good. A little too good perhaps. Even Cosmo winces when he gets shot on film.

_As it appeared Mrs. Raynes was safe, a girl ran up. Words were exchanged, and this happened. A word of warning to our viewers, the following scenes may be disturbing._

The cameras show Monica running up, and Neutron flying in, attempting to wrap ropes around her. It shows, in graphic detail, the killing of the bodyguard, and the clever capture of the shapeshifter.

_How the shapeshifter got close without rousing suspicion became obvious shortly after._

The scene shifts to show Monica, in hybrid form, slamming the hidden gunman through a wall into the open. The cameraman gets some close up shots of Monica, drawing some appreciative comments from the guys and some of the girls, and some negative ones from a few guys and most of the girls.

_We later learned from Neutron that this girl's name is Kitten, a new member of the team, a name confirmed by team-leader, Straightjacket._

_"Kitten? Uh... yeah, sure. I guess that's as good a name as any."_

_Mrs. Raynes, who is scheduled to testify against members of the infamous Red Rose Syndicate, had this to say:_

_"If it weren't for the quick actions of these brave young men and women, I'd be dead twice now. Thanks to them, I'll be there to testify and help put those gangsters behind bars for good!"_

_Thanks to their quick actions, casualties were light, the only fatality coming in the form of Mrs. Raynes personal bodyguard. Several people were hurt when the assassins overheated the water in the hot pools, giving several people burns and heatstroke. One mechanic suffered a slight concussion. But without EPIC being on the scene, things would have been far, far worse._

_On the day EPIC announced the addition of these and other new members to their roster, EPIC once more saves the day. For CNN, I'm Theresa Soulsmith._
_-----_CNN NEWS REPORT-----​ 
The next report is on the plane crash that Thunder, Titan and Trailblazer were helping with search and recovery on.

*Straightjacket, Johan*
Sanchez comes over after the news. "Ok you two," she says to Straightjacket and Johan. "I'm going to need your help putting the new panes in the windows on the girl's dorm. Shouldn't take more than an hour," she adds, looking very tired herself.

"Have fun, guys!" Cosmo says with a wave.

"Cosmo! I didn't see you there," Sanchez says. "Come on, smart ass. You can help too."

*Sanjay*
You go out looking for Monica. You'd think that finding a five foot, ten inch girl who has fur and a tail wouldn't be hard, but it looks like you're wrong. You check her room, but the only person in there is Cosmo. He's finishing attaching a window that Straightjacket is outside holding up.

"She's not here," Cosmo says. "It's not much fun here, anyway. She's only got a single bed," he laughs. "May as well forget it, man. She's probably off getting an itch scratched with someone else by now. Never known her to wait more than an hour when she's got her fur on."

*Loki*
You finally make it back to your room. If you ever see another vacuum, it'll be too soon, though you have a few open invitations to visit from a few girls...

Shoving that thought aside, you resend your email, but get the same result as before. It's as if the account has been deleted.


----------



## Deva (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Master Wen seems to make up his mind upon your outburst.  "This make good lesson for nosey girl.  Not know what Raisa worried about.  Jackal all chained up."  He takes his tea from the stove as the water in the kettle boils.  "You go with Xi now.  He show you what do.  You want look in dojo, now you get look in dojo."  He checks the rice, dishing some into a bowl for himself as Xi turns and walks out, heading towards the dojo that Jackal is in.
> 
> "I have thread ready to reattach arm later," he says as he sits down to eat.




Raisa reluctantly follows Xi, mumbling to herself. "This is what I get for wanting to help people. I help the people in the mall, they blame me. I help Carl, I get in trouble for *not* telling someone. I try to help who I thought was X, I get in trouble *for* telling someone. Why did I come here again?"

She picks up the pace to catch up to Xi. "Have you ever thought that beating on the poor guy while he's chained up is the reason he lost control, not seeing me? Seems like getting smacked around with a big stick would get me all ticked off."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*


> She picks up the pace to catch up to Xi. "Have you ever thought that beating on the poor guy while he's chained up is the reason he lost control, not seeing me? Seems like getting smacked around with a big stick would get me all ticked off."



"That is the point," Xi answers, hissing the words out as if talking was painful. "_You_ broke his concentration during his training session to control his temper. The Jackal is loose now, and must be defeated before he can regain his control."

He pulls the dojo door open and leads you inside. Jackal immediately lets out a roar and lunges towards both of you, but the chains snap taught nearly immediately and though he strains against them and the beams he is attached to creak, he does not break free. A circle is painted on the floor, about a foot from Jackal's farthest reaching ability. You finally get a good look at him.

He stands just over fifteen feet in height. His claws are easily half a foot in length on his hands, though shorter on his feet. His black and brown fur bristles and his eyes glow red as he glares at you. Saliva drips from his mouth and his tongue lolls out over his immense fangs. His face is contorted into a snarl and he pulls and pushes at his chains, trying to reach you. With a start, you hear the door slide closed behind you.

"You must exhaust him. Wear the beast down until he can control it. It regenerates swiftly. Do not step beyond the circle."

Xi settles on a mat, opening a book, leaving you to accomplish the wearing out of Jackal.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Michelle, get on to the War Room pronto.  I need your report on today's incident and there are some things to discuss," Trailblazer says before the communicator breeps again.




"On my way." She replys.

She heads towards the War Room making a quick stop in the Mess Hall to grab some food before she goes in.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Sanjay*
> You go out looking for Monica.  You'd think that finding a five foot, ten inch girl who has fur and a tail wouldn't be hard, but it looks like you're wrong.  You check her room, but the only person in there is Cosmo.  He's finishing attaching a window that Straightjacket is outside holding up.
> 
> "She's not here," Cosmo says.  "It's not much fun here, anyway.  She's only got a single bed," he laughs.  "May as well forget it, man.  She's probably off getting an itch scratched with someone else by now.  Never known her to wait more than an hour when she's got her fur on."




Sanjay laughs at Cosmo joke, but abruptly stops and glares at him.  "You're a funny guy, Cos.  Let me know if you ever get itchy, and I'll rip your skin off for you.

"And you," he says, turning to Straitjacket.  "Kitten?  You dumbass, I'm sure she'll appreciate that."  He looks at the window.  "But hey, you guys are busy, I'll leave you to your work."  As he turns to leave, he points at the window and turns it jello.  "After all, you have lots to do."

OOC: He now intends to head back to his room to check his email regarding Sandstorm and ask ARIS if she knows where Monica is...that is if he leaves the room without getting tackled.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Neutron, Straightjacket*
"Naw, we were just about done here.  I guess _Monica's room_ doesn't need a bedroom window, _sport,_" he says laughingly as you turn to leave.  "Doesn't look like we have a replacement window either.  Shame that.  Oh well, want to just move on to the next room big guy?" he asks Straightjacket, loud enough to annoy Sanjay.  

"Hey, where did you come up with that _Kitten_ nickname anyway, Straightjacket?  Suits her pretty good, but it was like _someone else called her that_ and the press had already picked up on it before the interview..."

_Is Cosmo getting under your skin yet?_


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Sanchez comes over after the news.  "Ok you two," she says to Straightjacket and Johan.  "I'm going to need your help putting the new panes in the windows on the girl's dorm.  Shouldn't take more than an hour," she adds, looking very tired herself.*



*"Just a second." Johan gets up slowly, letting out a yawn. As he walks after Sanchez, he mutters to himself: "I'm a scholar, I'm not really build for this..."*


----------



## buzzard (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ*
> *Neutron, Straightjacket*
> "Naw, we were just about done here.  I guess _Monica's room_ doesn't need a bedroom window, _sport,_" he says laughingly as you turn to leave.  "Doesn't look like we have a replacement window either.  Shame that.  Oh well, want to just move on to the next room big guy?" he asks Straightjacket, loud enough to annoy Sanjay.
> 
> ...




"Yeah, funny as I recall it somebody else came up with the nickname. However I just happen to be the one who doesn't try to play games with the press. Maybe that's why they like me. Sanjay, if you don't want to cause trouble you gotta learn to keep your yap shut when the press is around. Then again after this, I sorta think Kitten, er I mean Monica, will get you clear on that." with that, he motions Cosmo back to the repair work. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Apr 21, 2004)

Sanjay stops at the doorway and turns around with a smirk on his face.  “Oh, yeah, that's right, _I_ called her ‘kitten’,” he says nodding.  “Most people, though, can tell the difference between a pet name and a code name, but not you two.  But I suppose you’d need to have had a girlfriend to be able to do that.  You,” he says looking at Straightjacket and rolling his eyes, “probably have trouble getting any, what with your, uh, ‘dad’ always hanging around.  Ever ask him if maybe he likes to watch?”  He looks at the windowsill, and replaces the window, making sure it fits in snug and sealed.

“And Jackal was with Monica until you got all jealous of her,” he says to Cosmo.  “Got to have your brother all to yourself, hey?  That legal where you come from?”  As he speaks, the jello begins to disappear into thin air.

Once it’s cleaned up, he turns back to the hallway to go his room.  “Anyway, I don’t like playing at a contest of wits with unarmed opponents, it's just not fair.  You girls have fun with your windows.”


----------



## Calinon (Apr 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sanjay stops at the doorway and turns around with a smirk on his face. “Oh, yeah, that's right, _I_ called her ‘kitten’,” he says nodding. “Most people, though, can tell the difference between a pet name and a code name, but not you two. But I suppose you’d need to have had a girlfriend to be able to do that. You,” he says looking at Straightjacket and rolling his eyes, “probably have trouble getting any, what with your, uh, ‘dad’ always hanging around. Ever ask him if maybe he likes to watch?” He looks at the windowsill, and replaces the window, making sure it fits in snug and sealed.
> 
> “And Jackal was with Monica until you got all jealous of her,” he says to Cosmo. “Got to have your brother all to yourself, hey? That legal where you come from?” As he speaks, the jello begins to disappear into thin air.
> 
> Once it’s cleaned up, he turns back to the hallway to go his room. “Anyway, I don’t like playing at a contest of wits with unarmed opponents, it's just not fair. You girls have fun with your windows.”



"If I were you, I'd hope he doesn't come through that window after you.  That would have been a low shot, even for me," Cosmo says with little humor, but that same taunting grin on his face.

"And get your stories straight.  First off, the media grabbed up Kitten, not Straightjacket, so you go straighten it out if it bugs you.  And second, Monica was _mine_, not Jackal's.  He was getting out of control and threatening her, so I dumped her.  I didn't want to see her hurt, you know, like Vince got hurt.  And her flirting was just as agravating to Jackal as goat boy's wise cracks.  But we had _lots_ of fun before that.  So if you want any tips, you let me know," he says with mock generosity.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 21, 2004)

"Look here little tin boy, if you expect me to clean up your screwups with the press, you've got another thing coming. I highly recommend you find a clue somewhere before you continue shooting your big mouth off about wits. Heck, I have to ignore more women throwing themselves at me than would be vaguely interested in metal polishing at all. Now why don't you just go off and buff the appropriate part somewhere, and leave your betters alone."With that John will simply turn back to his work and ignore Nuetron. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Apr 21, 2004)

Sanjay ignores them and leaves, heading back to his room, his mood a bit more foul than before.

OOC: I play clueless Sanjay maybe too well     I guess that's what happens when you write post with no contact to the boards.  Anyhoo, I guess I can scratch in two more notches under 'Arch Nemises'...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 21, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Michelle*
You make it to the War Room.

"Just... pretend your me," you hear Thunder say.

"I'd really rather..." the screen turns off.  "not." The next word isn't one you've heard from Trailblazer before.  "Oh, howdy ma'am," he says when he notices you.

"Just pretend I'm Thunder," he grumbles, sitting at the table and dropping his forehead to his hands.  "What the hell made you think blowing up an entryway to the school dorm would be a good idea?  Did I channel him pretty good?  Too over the top?  Enough emphasis on hell?"

Just then Vince comes walking down the hall.

"Oh joy," Trailblazer grumbles.

*Vincent*
You make it to the war room.  Trailblazer looks rather miserable.  Michelle looks miserable.

"Sit down, partner," Trailblazer says.  "Let's see if I can channel Thunder again.  What the hell were you thinking when you ignored the fact that Split had a gun to the back of Nurse Ogawa's neck!?  Damnit, I'm starting to sound like him."

*Johan*
"Me too, sweetie," Sanchez says, overhearing you.  "But there are eight of you, and that makes up for a lot.  Besides, you earn points with me by helping."

You get to work replacing windows.  Over in Monica's room, you hear a brief arguement, but it is short lived and Straightjacket and Cosmo keep working.  You finish in under an hour, and are freed to do what you like.

You remember that you do have a mission tomorrow still.

*Straightjacket*
Neutron leaves, Cosmo laughs and you and he finish with the windows in this and three other rooms.  In under an hour, you're all done and freed to go do what you like before you go to bed.

*Neutron*
You are completely frustrated by the time you reach your room.  You slam the door and kick off your shoes.  One shoe lands next to your door, where you see a furry paw attached to a long and furry leg.

"About time, sport," you hear from your bedroom door.  You whip your head around to see Monica, in hybrid formed, dressed in her little sundress and a smile.  "I'm not used to waiting so long," she purrs at you.  "And I need a good backscratch after getting Rebound put to bed.  Poor guy was wiped right out."  She reads your expression.  "Problems, sport?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You are completely frustrated by the time you reach your room.  You slam the door and kick off your shoes.  One shoe lands next to your door, where you see a furry paw attached to a long and furry leg.
> 
> "About time, sport," you hear from your bedroom door.  You whip your head around to see Monica, in hybrid formed, dressed in her little sundress and a smile.  "I'm not used to waiting so long," she purrs at you.  "And I need a good backscratch after getting Rebound put to bed.  Poor guy was wiped right out."  She reads your expression.  "Problems, sport?"




Sanjay's smile returns.  "Nothing I can't handle, ki...er, Monica," he says awkwardly.  "Sanchez put me to work, sorry.  I've been looking for you, actually, and..."  He looks at her as though he finally notices her in her dress.  "...and, uh...I do owe you a backscratch, don't I?" he says with a grin.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vincent*
> You make it to the war room.  Trailblazer looks rather miserable.  Michelle looks miserable.
> 
> "Sit down, partner," Trailblazer says.  "Let's see if I can channel Thunder again.  What the hell were you thinking when you ignored the fact that Split had a gun to the back of Nurse Ogawa's neck!?  Damnit, I'm starting to sound like him."




"Simple.  I went to investigate an area of the building that ARIS had lost all control of.  Michele asked me to," Vince says calmly while nodding at Michele.  "Anyways, I get there but mostly everything seems normal until I see an open fridge and the nurse.  Thats when I realized I was surrounded by a bunch of Splits.  They had blood samples and my missing wing.  When Split held up the gun to the nurse, I couldnt just surrender.  I wasnt in my uniform and ARIS was down.  I had no way to let anyone else know what was going on.  I was alone."  Pausing for a second to take another bite before continuing, Vince clears his throat.  "Anyways.  I tried to take out the Split that was holding the nurse captive first but they shot me with some kind of tranq guns.  As soon as I was able to gather my wits, I took out our guard, checked to make sure the nurse would be ok, and then tried to recover the stolen items.  I ended up taking out 3 Splits in the process and caught the girl that I believe disabled ARIS and got Pooky who had been shot, back to the infirmary for help."  Still eating, Vince offers to Trailblazer, "Hotdog?"


----------



## Deva (Apr 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He stands just over fifteen feet in height. His claws are easily half a foot in length on his hands, though shorter on his feet. His black and brown fur bristles and his eyes glow red as he glares at you. Saliva drips from his mouth and his tongue lolls out over his immense fangs. His face is contorted into a snarl and he pulls and pushes at his chains, trying to reach you. With a start, you hear the door slide closed behind you.
> 
> "You must exhaust him. Wear the beast down until he can control it. It regenerates swiftly. Do not step beyond the circle."




At the immense size of Jackal, Raisa's face pales and she turns to Xi. "You're kidding me, right? This is some sort of sick joke to warn me from butting in where I'm not suppose, it has to be!"  



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Xi settles on a mat, opening a book, leaving you to accomplish the wearing out of Jackal.




With a small whimper, she moves to the edge of the circle and grips tightly the staff in her hand. _Okay Rai, do it quick and hard, get it over with so you can get out of here. There is nothing to it, just imagine he is a piniata. A scary, hairy, uber piniata that will tear off body parts if he ever gets out of those chains...._ She looks up at Jackal. "Por favor, não me come!(translation: please, don't eat me)"

Squeezing her eyes shut she pulls back the staff like a baseball bat and swings at Jackal with everything she's got.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2004)

"I think I will head for some sleep now, Sanchez." Johan wearily heads off to his room and does his evening chores. Before going to bed, he speaks to ARIS one more time.
"ARIS? Can you announce, that the people who are to be in my team tomorrow are to go to sleep immediately, unless they have been given orders from senior EPIC members to do something, in which case they will finish whatever they have been ordered to do, and then go to sleep. I don't want needlesly tired members in my group tomorrow."
Johan then 

*OoC:* I think it's, what, around nine or ten in the evening? If it's not that much, then Johan asks ARIS to delay the announcement till 9:30PM.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 21, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*
The staff impacts Jackal's midsection with a loud _smack_ and bounces off him.  Jackal doesn't so much as flinch, but he does roar and strain at his shackles, pulling the chains taught with his power.  The beams he is attached to groan, but do not break.  He is straining so hard that the collar about his neck is cutting off his air supply.  After a minute, he relaxes back, glaring balefully at you.

"You nearly have her, monster.  Surely, you will not give up so easily," Xi says tauntingly from the sidelines, in his rasping voice.

Jackal lets a low growl out and lunges again at Raisa, chains pulling taught.  Jackal starts sounding like a dog straining too hard at it's leash.

"Strike him again," Xi orders.  "This will take quite some time."

*X12*
The rest of your dance session passes without much incident, though you remember your vision with far more vividness as you continue.  The sun is nearly completely gone when Li finally stops.

"It is late," Li says, marking the time.  "Go and rest, please.  Tomorrow, you will need your strength," she says without explanation.  "I will return your shirt after I bathe, yes?" she says as she walks up the path towards the bath houses.

As you get closer to the bunk houses, you see that there are lanterns lit within the _forbidden dojo._ *cue scary voice and ominous music*

*New York*
*Neutron*


> Sanjay's smile returns. "Nothing I can't handle, ki...er, Monica," he says awkwardly. "Sanchez put me to work, sorry. I've been looking for you, actually, and..." He looks at her as though he finally notices her in her dress. "...and, uh...I do owe you a backscratch, don't I?" he says with a grin.



"Among other things," she growls, stepping forward and grabbing you by the front of your shirt, dragging you into your bedroom.  With a twist and a growl, she quite literally flips you over and slams you back first onto the floor.  She ends up standing over you, and shrugs out of her dress.  "Backscratch later, sport," she purrs as she tackles you.  "I need another itch scratched first.  And we'll talk about this Kitten thing too," she adds with a none-to-pleased growl.

_And Sanjay might wake up in the morning..._

*Vincent*


> "Hotdog?"



"Not funny," Trailblazer says.  "Did you even, for one second, consider Nurse Ogawa's safety?  Did you even try to negotiate?  Forget the second question, I already know the answer," he grumbles, clicking a button displaying camera footage in the infirmary.  "Aw damnit, I'm already able to bring relevant footage up mid conversation without trying," he sighs.

"The people that _work_ here are just normal people at a normal school.  Some are mutants, some aren't, but all of them have a right to be protected, not have their lives treated as unimportant!"  He bangs his hand on the table with that statement and lets out a curse.  He pulls out a package of cigarettes and moves to light one.

"_Trailblazer, EPIC is a non-smoking facili..._"

"ARIS off," Trailblazer says, lighting up and inhaling deeply.  "Oh yeah, that's the stuff," he sighs contentedly.  As you start to talk, he holds up his hand to stop you, taking a few more long drags.

"Think before you do, partner.  If you found a bank being robbed with four or five gunmen inside with hostages, you wouldn't just blow in there without any concern for the hostages.  You sure as hell better not be doing that around here anymore either.  And don't be going to the infirmary any time soon unless you are bearing a whole helluvalotta gifts and heaps of appologies to Ogawa.  Sanchez already convinced her not to quit, and we don't need you making her mad again."

*Johan*
"_I will dispatch the message as requested, Johan,_" ARIS replies.

It's a bit earlier than 9PM but not much.  You see Anna heading back for the workshop with Sanchez.  She's cleaned up and changed, and thankfully doesn't look to be in any pain.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2004)

"On a second thought, I might just as well check on Anna before going to sleep.
Johan pulls a clean shirt and pants over his night clothes and heads outside to the workshop to see what the two are up to.


----------



## Deva (Apr 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Jackal lets a low growl out and lunges again at Raisa, chains pulling taught.  Jackal starts sounding like a dog straining too hard at it's leash.
> 
> "Strike him again," Xi orders.  "This will take quite some time."





"Do you get some sort of sick pleasure from all this?" Raisa glances over her shoulder at Xi, an unimpressed expression on her face. "And just who are you anyway? You look so much like X12 it's uncanny."

She turns back to Jackal, adjusting her grip on the staff, and strikes him again. "This so totally sucks. Is he going to remember any of this? I mean, I like the guy when he's not all wanting to rip your heart out." 

As she talks, she will continue to hit him - reluctantly and not enjoying any of it of course.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vincent*
> "Not funny," Trailblazer says.  "Did you even, for one second, consider Nurse Ogawa's safety?  Did you even try to negotiate?  Forget the second question, I already know the answer," he grumbles, clicking a button displaying camera footage in the infirmary.  "Aw damnit, I'm already able to bring relevant footage up mid conversation without trying," he sighs.
> 
> "The people that _work_ here are just normal people at a normal school.  Some are mutants, some aren't, but all of them have a right to be protected, not have their lives treated as unimportant!"  He bangs his hand on the table with that statement and lets out a curse.




Glaring back, Vince seems to have some fire in his eyes too, "Yeah, we should just run and hide under our beds and do nothing until the senior squad gets back.  If we are supposed to be heroes then we have to be heroic.  Tell me how things would have improved if I just let Split capture me too instead of fighting back?  You expect us to put our lives on the line every freaking day we are here and usually for people we don't know or for a cause we couldnt care less about.  And we do it.  Mutant or not, Nurse Ogawa is here of her own accord same as me and I would do the exact same thing again.  So would you.  What if Michele and I werent here?  Split could have done whatever he wanted to Nurse Ogawa.  Then who would you try to lay the blame on.  If you guys dont trust us to make our own decisions, you better not all go running off at once.  Besides it's not like it was an uneducated risk.  We have fought Split before and he has used stun guns before.  Not to mention, we wouldnt have my little captive if I just rolled over and played dead like you seem to think is such a good idea."

"And how the hell did you get video footage?  ARIS and security was down in that section of the building the whole time."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Just pretend I'm Thunder," he grumbles, sitting at the table and dropping his forehead to his hands.  "What the hell made you think blowing up an entryway to the school dorm would be a good idea?  Did I channel him pretty good?  Too over the top?  Enough emphasis on hell?"




"Your missing the plusating vein on your forehead like Thunder but the rest was pretty good." She says with a smirk.

"I was meeting up with Johan and Anna after sending Vince to recon the infirmary when I was shot. I saw that it was Split and since we know he can duplicate and turn invisible I thought it was best to use and area attack, I didn't realise the amount of damage the building would take though." She says in a more serious tone, she does add the last part sheepishly.

<Once Vince and Trailblazer finish talking>

"About the girl, I don't think she is a criminal per say, more than likely being manipulated by Split somehow. She is only around 13 years old and now thanks to a certain couple of students," she says glancing over towards were Vince is standing, "is probably more scared than she has ever been, I realise we can't have her running around but could I at least bring her some food and blankets?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 21, 2004)

*EPIC HQ
Michelle



"Your missing the plusating vein on your forehead like Thunder but the rest was pretty good." She says with a smirk.

"I was meeting up with Johan and Anna after sending Vince to recon the infirmary when I was shot. I saw that it was Split and since we know he can duplicate and turn invisible I thought it was best to use and area attack, I didn't realise the amount of damage the building would take though." She says in a more serious tone, she does add the last part sheepishly.
		
Click to expand...


"Yeah, you really screwed the pooch on that one. You are heading to the hospital with me shortly, to check on Rene and Tracey and appologize," he says sternly. "You gotta use that area blast with more care, missy. That's the second time you caused a lot of damage with it. Glass doesn't stand up well to things like that."

*
*Vincent*


> Glaring back, Vince seems to have some fire in his eyes too, "Yeah, we should just run and hide under our beds and do nothing until the senior squad gets back. If we are supposed to be heroes then we have to be heroic. Tell me how things would have improved if I just let Split capture me too instead of fighting back? You expect us to put our lives on the line every freaking day we are here and usually for people we don't know or for a cause we couldnt care less about. And we do it. Mutant or not, Nurse Ogawa is here of her own accord same as me and I would do the exact same thing again. So would you. What if Michele and I werent here? Split could have done whatever he wanted to Nurse Ogawa. Then who would you try to lay the blame on. If you guys dont trust us to make our own decisions, you better not all go running off at once. Besides it's not like it was an uneducated risk. We have fought Split before and he has used stun guns before. Not to mention, we wouldnt have my little captive if I just rolled over and played dead like you seem to think is such a good idea."
> 
> "And how the hell did you get video footage? ARIS and security was down in that section of the building the whole time."



"Partner, it's time to get your head out of your ass and start taking responsibility for your actions like Michelle. What you did wasn't heroic, and it sure wasn't a calculated risk. It was reckless, dangerous and nearly cost Nurse Ogawa her life! He may have used a stun gun before, but what part of you was remembering when he killed the Mag-Lev pilot in cold blood? What part took into account Nurse Ogawa's husband and two kids? And you'd do the same thing again? This isn't like the comics, kid. People die when you put them in harms way.

"And listen close, partner. Nurse Ogawa is _not_ here for the same reasons as you are. She's not going out in the field doing investigations and battling crime. She's not battling mutants and normals. She's a nurse. She has nothing to do with combat. Her life isn't expendable like you seem to think it is! None of the staff here should be treated that callously! There is a difference between a bystander and a combatant, and you better learn right quick which is which. 

"I thought you had a handle on it really. You take down those thugs at the mall to stop them from shooting more people. You took down the Murphy feller and stopped him from hurting more people. But Split gave you a chance to not have any bloodshed, and you just passed it up. You got enough experiences under your belt to make a better decision than that.

"I'm gettin' darn glad that all the cameras have data chips installed. A few outside got erased from Michelle's magnetic field, but I downloaded the rest back into ARIS now that she's up. And seein' the footage, I'm gettin' a picture that you think you're faster than someone who just needs to pull a trigger to kill a hostage.

"If at any point you decide that being in EPIC aint what you want, that saving people, mainly people _you don't know_, and fighting crime and terror, usually for governments or causes _you don't care about_, isn't what you want to do, just say the word and we'll scratch your name off the list. It's that easy. But if you actually want to be here, you learn from your mistakes, and this one was a doozy you don't want to make again. You aint the only one to get people hurt by making stupid mistakes, and you won't be the last. In fact, you'll make lots more, I guarantee. And you'll find out that getting crap from me or Thunder is a cakewalk opposed to the crap we normally have to deal with from the press.

"Here's a good file for you to read before bed. I'll download it to your e-mail. Now get goin', and it'd probably be a darn good idea to start sucking up to Ogawa asap, or the next time you are in the infirmary, she may run out of oral thermometres. Or worse yet, confuse them. She likes black orchids," he finishes, lighting up another cigarette. He rubs his forehead.

"Ah, there's that vein."

_Just for when you look at the file, the file itself is a wondefully huge collection of news reports bashing EPIC for mistakes they've made. The standard big news ones about Titan are in there, when he really blew it in front of the cameras. But you find one particularly interesting, from Europe a number of years ago, when Trailblazer made a far worse mistake than you did in similar circumstances, that got six people killed foiling a bank robbery in Germany. Apparently, someone else thought they were faster than trigger fingers. _

_It's a huge file, several hours long in fact. Might just give you some benefit to read and watch it all..._

*Michelle*


> "About the girl, I don't think she is a criminal per say, more than likely being manipulated by Split somehow. She is only around 13 years old and now thanks to a certain couple of students," she says glancing over towards were Vince is standing, "is probably more scarded than she has ever been, I realise we can't have her running around but could I at least bring her some food and blankets?"



"I wouldn't blame Vince for scaring the girl. In fact, frightening her probably stopped her from escaping back into the network. Cosmo told me what _he_ did, but it was better than hurting her still. And don't worry about her. She'll be fine in the holding cell. We aren't M-Tac. She got a change of clothes, fed and a cot to sleep on until she calms down or Grandmother or Angelique get back. Maybe we'll get lucky and get an actual lead on where Split holes up.

*China*
*Raisa*



> "Do you get some sort of sick pleasure from all this?" Raisa glances over her shoulder at Xi, an unimpressed expression on her face. "And just who are you anyway? You look so much like X12 it's uncanny."
> 
> She turns back to Jackal, adjusting her grip on the staff, and strikes him again. "This so totally sucks. Is he going to remember any of this? I mean, I like the guy when he's not all wanting to rip your heart out."
> 
> As she talks, she will continue to hit him - reluctantly and not enjoying any of it of course.



"I get no joy from this," he says, his rasping voice making it hard to tell what his emotions are. He stands and comes over to you, stopping your swings. He takes the staff from you briefly. "But he will not regain control if you do not wear the monster down. Strike him here and here," he says, delivering two sharp blows to Jackal's thighs and calves. "As well as here, and here," he says, striking his upper and lower arms. "And here, with a thrust," he says, jabbing the staff into Jackal's stomach, causing the slavering wolf boy to double over. "You need not use so much force. Tire his muscles, wind him, and he will yield," he finishes, handing you back the staff. He turns and walks towards his mat.

"He will remember it all," he says as he walks, "and be thankful to you for helping him regain control." You notice a tatoo on the back of his neck as he walks away, due to your superior vantage point. It is partially covered by his collar he wears, but you can figure it out easily enough.

X3.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _It's a huge file, several hours long in fact. Might just give you some benefit to read and watch it all..._




"Yeah ok, I'll look at the file.  But just tell me one thing," Vince states as he gets up preparing to leave, "what would you have done in my place?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 22, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vincent*


> "Yeah ok, I'll look at the file. But just tell me one thing," Vince states as he gets up preparing to leave, "what would you have done in my place?"



"I'd have done what he said and not moved.  I'd have let him and anyone with him get away with the blood samples.  If I could have, I'd have offered to be the hostage instead of her.  Hell, I'd have walked him out the front gate.  The only way I'd have attacked him is if he was trying to take Ogawa or someone else with him when he left, or if he was in the clear, away from bystanders.  Look at the file.  You'll figure out why," he says with certainty.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 22, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan*


			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "On a second thought, I might just as well check on Anna before going to sleep.
> Johan pulls a clean shirt and pants over his night clothes and heads outside to the workshop to see what the two are up to.



You find the two working on piecing together Anna's armor.  It well looks hopeless, with so many parts.  Whatever Stryke hit Anna with, it was specifically designed to do this.

"Hey, sweetie," Sanchez says.  "Come to play in the shop with us all night?"

"But we can fix it by morning, right?" Anna says hopefully.

"I don't know, hon," Sanchez says.  "We might get motion control up and running, but I'm not sure about flight and targetting."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *EPIC HQ*
> *Vincent*
> "I'd have done what he said and not moved.  I'd have let him and anyone with him get away with the blood samples.  If I could have, I'd have offered to be the hostage instead of her.  Hell, I'd have walked him out the front gate.  The only way I'd have attacked him is if he was trying to take Ogawa or someone else with him when he left, or if he was in the clear, away from bystanders.  Look at the file.  You'll figure out why," he says with certainty.




"If anybody needs me, I'll be in my room."


----------



## Deva (Apr 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I get no joy from this," he says, his rasping voice making it hard to tell what his emotions are. He stands and comes over to you, stopping your swings. He takes the staff from you briefly. "But he will not regain control if you do not wear the monster down. Strike him here and here," he says, delivering two sharp blows to Jackal's thighs and calves. "As well as here, and here," he says, striking his upper and lower arms. "And here, with a thrust," he says, jabbing the staff into Jackal's stomach, causing the slavering wolf boy to double over. "You need not use so much force. Tire his muscles, wind him, and he will yield," he finishes, handing you back the staff. He turns and walks towards his mat.




Taking her position near the edge of the circle, she tries to duplicate Xi's stance and grip on the staff. "Tire him out..." She shakes her head as she looks at the drool dangling nearly a foot out of Jackal's jagged toothed maw. "I'm practically asleep on my feet, and you want me to tire him out? I don't think so!"  As jackal stands straight, she jabs the end of the staff into his stomach again - not as hard as before, but hard enough to double him over as Xi had.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "He will remember it all," he says as he walks, "and be thankful to you for helping him regain control." You notice a tatoo on the back of his neck as he walks away, due to your superior vantage point. It is partially covered by his collar he wears, but you can figure it out easily enough.
> 
> X3.




"Thankful for beating him when he can't fight back? Oh yea, I'm sure he'll be real thankful." She drives the staff against Jackal's left thigh, shifting the weapon quickly to strike against his right thigh the instant later. She keeps the rhythm of her hits precise, giving him only a few seconds between each before hitting him again in one of the spots as directed by Xi.

She doesn't mention anything about the tatoo, considering the way he made no attempt at answering her question about who he was. She figure's he's either like X12 and doesn't remember who he is, or he's just guarded and doesn't want anyone to know about him. Given the way X has reacted during some memory flash backs, she decides not to press the issue incase Xi reacts the same way.

Instead, she concentrates on trying to wear the beast that is Jackal down, muttering an appology after every blow until it became like her mantra. 

*smack* "Sorry." *smack* "Sorry." *smack* "Sorry." *smack* "Sorry." *smack* "Sorry." *smack* "Sorry."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2004)

"I do not think I will have the time to be here all night since I am supposed to be the valiant leader of the second team tomorrow", Johan says with a weak smile, "but I will help as much as I can."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 22, 2004)

"Training starts tomorrow," X12 says to himself as passes the dojo.  "And I need to sleep... try and wrap my mind around what I may have once been."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 22, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan*


> "I do not think I will have the time to be here all night since I am supposed to be the valiant leader of the second team tomorrow", Johan says with a weak smile, "but I will help as much as I can."



"Well, you'll be short a member if we can't get this armor fixed," Sanchez says, organizing pieces of the armor.  

You notice that most of the pieces, if not all of them, are not damaged, just that connections between the pieces have been destroyed.  That might be a design flaw or feature, you're not sure.  Many of the attachements are rather wrecked, from the flight capabilities to sensor additions to the helmet.  You have a feeling the interface that connects to Anna's spine looks pretty much ruined.

Sanchez brings the schematics for the armor up on the screens around her workbench.  "Alright, you two," she says.  "Get the pieces set on the bench in order.  They've each got serial numbers on them, so you can match them up to the schematic.  I better get to work on the nervous system interface or it wont' matter what we do with the armor," she states, taking the back plate and painful looking wiring and probes to another workbench.

Anna starts moving pieces around, reading the schematic and comparing codes, and putting them in order.  It's not an easy task for her, especially being restricted to her wheelchair.

*China*
*Raisa*
Time passes and you keep up your routine.  You are amazed at how fast Jackal regenerates anything you do to him.  But as you hit his muscles, his growls grow less and his straining less forceful.  His breathing slowly becomes more and more laboured, and his lunges at you fewer and farther between.  His ears, which had been flattend against his head in a show of anger, begin to droop slightly and his eyes start to glaze over.

Finally, three hours later, as you strike him again in the arm, he wobbles and falls to his knees.

"S-stop," he pleads weakly, throat probably bruised from his straining over the past hours.  He slumps forward, but the chains about his arms and neck prevent him from reaching the ground.  Instead, he lets out a choked whine as he hits the end of the chains, as they suspend him a foot from the floor.

Xi stands and comes over, taking the staff from you.  Your hands throb when he does so.  He uses it to lever Jackal into a sitting position.  "Who are you?"

"Michael," Jackal says, voice no more than a horse whisper.

"Are you deceiving me?" Xi asks, raising the staff as if to strike him again.

Jackal... Michael flinches, turning as much as he can reflexively to avoid any blow.

"The Jackal will never shrink from a blow," he says.  "Do you know who this girl is?"

Michael, once certain he will not be struck, looks over Raisa.  He is still rather intimidating being that on his knees he still towers over you.  He doesn't transform, but it seems to you that he is slightly smaller than before, perhaps a foot or two even.  His blackish brown fur isn't bristling any more, giving him a softer appearance.  But he still has those immense claws, which apparently, like a dog, he can't retract.  It makes you wonder how useful his hands are.  His teeth make you think of your mother reading you Little Red Riding hood as a child.  _All the better to eat you with, my dear,_ you think to yourself.  After what seems like minutes, but probably is only a few seconds, the light of recognition comes to his features.

"Raisa," he says quietly.  "You drove the Jackal away."  His eyes flicker over to the staff in Xi's hands.  He looks afraid of it, but the look only lasts a brief instant.

"Thank you."

*X12*
The sounds of some heavy duty weapons training comes from the dojo as you pass.  Muffled sounds of a striking cane or staff can be heard.  But it fades as you get closer to the bunkhouse, and can't be heard at all once you are within.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sitting down on his bunk, X12 prepares himself for bed.  _"I was a killer -- a trained killer.  Ruthless, cold, and a leader of men.  Look at me now -- weak, alone, without family, memories.  Why was this done to me?  What happened to me to turn me into this,"_ he ponders, surveying himself as he dresses for bed.  He steps back out the bunkhouse into the night air.


_"I told them -- Isolate me.  I might be dangerous.  At least I was right on that fact; I was dangerous at some point in my life.  The question now, I suppose, is whether I'd rather be more like the man I was, the man I am now, or someone else entirely... and then... who made me the way I was, and what made me the way am I now... I keep feeling like there's something I'm forgetting... someone I've forgotten..."_


X12 picks up a rock, and stares up at the night sky.  While he counts the stars and ponders, he idly carves in the side of his arm with the stone.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2004)

"I'll give you a hand, or hands rather, much faster that way. And I wouldn't be a good valiant leader if I didn't help the lady in distress, now would I?"
Johan creates two duplicates of himself and the three then start assembling the parts in order.

*OoC:* It seems Johan only needs to go over the schematics once thanks to his photographic memory, that should speed things up considerably.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 22, 2004)

Once Trailblazer dismisses her, Michelle will go back to her room get ARIS to set a wakeup call for her and then she will go to bed.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

*Mega City of New York*
*EPIC HQ*
*October 10, 2120*

*Michelle*
Thankfully, you had a good nights sleep.  You've eaten and had your morning meeting with Mendez about the events of yesterday.  People start filtering in about 8:45.  First it's your favorite person, Cosmo, with Tara a close second.  She doesn't have Hoppy with her.  You hear a noise coming from Straightjacket's equipment room.  Thinking he might have slipped in somehow when you weren't looking, you go and check, but after knocking, nobody answers, and you look in to find the room empty.

Then Straightjacket comes in.

*Straightjacket*
Your dad is nowhere to be seen this morning.  You actually managed to sleep in until after seven.  Finally though, you drag yourself out of bed, grab a shower, a bite to eat, and head to the War Room.  You come in just behind Tara.  Your dad is already here.  He's in one of your uniforms.

"There you are boy," he says.  "Thought you were going to sleep all day.  What ya think?" he asks, modelling the leather outfit.

*Vincent*
You slept, but not really well.  After reading and watching the various news reports, your sleep was rather graphically dream filled.  So when your alarm goes off, it's with some relief that you get dressed and leave your room.  As you walk down the hall, Monica comes out of Sanjay's room.

"Oh, hey Red," she says cheerfully, heading down the hall, a spring in her step.

You look from her as she sways down the hallway, then back to the door, and realize she just came out of Rebound's room, not Sanjay's.  You also realize it's nearly 8:45!

*Loki*
You wake up and try again to send your email.  It looks like somebodies nosey father has deleted her e-mail account.  It also looks like you overslept!  You've only got ten minutes to get to the War Room!

*Johan*
Your alarm buzzes in the background, slowly bringing you awake.  You open your eyes and lay there, exhausted.  You got to bed only a few hours ago, and though you got the armor itself pieced together, the nervous system interface was a loss, making your lengthy night a loss.  Anna was nearly in tears because she was certain Michelle would be scratching her from the mission.  Well, thank goodness you have a few hours to convince her otherwise.  It's only 6:30.

"_Good morning, Johan,_" ARIS says as you roll over.  "_The missions for today are slated to begin in thirty minutes._"

You sit up and look at your clock again.  Sure enough, it says 8:30.  It's going to be a long day.

_The anti-karma machine starts... you are fatigued for the day!_

*Sanjay*
You just had the wake up call of your wildest dreams.  You are still kind of tingly from it, laying dozily on your bed.  Monica is standing in the bathroom, wearing one of your shirts, drying her hair as she brushes her teeth with your toothbrush.  She sees you looking at her in the mirror and gives you a foamy grin.

She bends over and spits into the sink.  _I love that shirt,_ you think to yourself.

She walks out of the bathroom, pulling your shirt off unabashedly and tossing it at you, picking up her sundress from the floor.  "Time to get out of bed, sport," she says, wiggling into her sundress.  When you don't move, she yanks the covers off you.  "I'd give you another wake-up call, but someone looks all petered out," she says coyly, raking her eyes over you and wearing an amazingly feline grin for someone not in hybrid form.

"Up!" she says, grabbing your ankle and pulling you to the edge of the bed.  "It's already quarter to eight, and I wanna go see if Rebound is up," she says, leaning against you and tilting your head back to give you a kiss before swaying her way to the door.  "I'll tell Michelle you might be a few minutes late," she says with a wink.

_You, sir, are also fatigued for the day._


----------



## Elementor (Apr 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You look from her as she sways down the hallway, then back to the door, and realize she just came out of Rebound's room, not Sanjay's.  You also realize it's nearly 8:45!




Muttering to himself Vince quips, "Looks like Rebound might be named that for more than one reason."  Noticing the time, "Oh hell!  I'm gonna be late!"  Vince dashes superspeedy to get to the War Room in time.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

"Good morning, ARIS", Johan says, following it with a big yawn after checking the time. He quickly goes to splash some water on his face and brush his teeth, muttering to himself.
Should've gone to bed earlier... but couldn't really leave Anna like that... she seems to think that everybody..." Johan spits some of the foam out of his mouth. "...is just looking for what her suit can do... such misconceptions..."
He finishes up his morning chores, pulls new clothes and heads to the war room on the double.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 23, 2004)

(quote= figment of imagination)"There you are boy," he says. "Thought you were going to sleep all day. What ya think?" he asks, modelling the leather outfit.

"Dad, you know that's mine! Well I 'spose it doesn't matter, they gave me a few. Anyways, if you thought I was sleeping too much, waking me up has never been something you've avoided before." Responds John to nobody in sight. He then takes his seat. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Vince*


> Muttering to himself Vince quips, "Looks like Rebound might be named that for more than one reason." Noticing the time, "Oh hell! I'm gonna be late!" Vince dashes superspeedy to get to the War Room in time.



You blow by Monica, who ends up in a very Marilyn Munroe position. "Slow down, Red!" she calls to you. "And grab a pack of muffins or two from the mess hall, would you? Looks like everyone is sleeping in."

*Johan*


> He finishes up his morning chores, pulls new clothes and heads to the war room on the double.



You hurry out of your room and right into Monica, who bounces off you. "Wow, the boys hall is dangerous in the morning," she laughs. "Hey, you know if Anna is going with you still? I saw her blinds were still closed when I was in Rebound's room. I was just gonna go check. She was really upset when I was helping her with her back, yesterday. It'd probably be good if she went, don'tcha think? She relies way too much on that armor, and it's not good for her, emotionally or physically."

*Straightjacket*


> "Dad, you know that's mine! Well I 'spose it doesn't matter, they gave me a few. Anyways, if you thought I was sleeping too much, waking me up has never been something you've avoided before." Responds John to nobody in sight. He then takes his seat.



"Yeah, well, didn't want you making a scene about me checking out to see if an old dog like me would fit into this body suit thing," your dad says, remaining standing on the sidelines.

"Damn, that's eerie," Mendez says with a shake of his head as he observes only one side of the conversation.


----------



## Mule (Apr 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> It looks like somebodies nosey father has deleted her e-mail account.



"Damn, I hope Monica is ok," say Randall to himself, but then;  


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> It also looks like you overslept!  You've only got ten minutes to get to the War Room!



"Holy crap!"  Randall gets dressed as quickly as possible, with a quick stop in the bathroom to make himself as presentable as he can manage, before dashing down the hall to the War Room.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

"She hasn't woken up yet? I am quite sure I told her last night that she would be coming with us, armor or not."
Johan frowns. He hadn't expected Anna to skip the briefing. After a moment of thinking, Johan creates a duplicate of himself.
"I will check up on Anna, you go on to the war room. It would not be good for you to be late, seeing as you just got in the team."
Johan himself then heads to check up on Anna while his duplicate continues to the war room.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan*


> "I will check up on Anna, you go on to the war room. It would not be good for you to be late, seeing as you just got in the team."
> Johan himself then heads to check up on Anna while his duplicate continues to the war room.



"I'll come with.  Your other you can tell them me, you, sport, thumper ...uh... Sanjay, Rebound and Anna might be late," she says, slipping her arm in yours and dragging you off to the girls dorm.  "So, just how many of you can there be?" she asks in a not so innocent way.

Thankfully, you reach Anna's door.  You knock.  No answer.  You check the handle.  Locked.

Monica crouches down, pulls out a piece of hooked wire and fiddles with the lock.  There's a click and she throws the door open, grabbing you by the hand and dragging you inside.  A brief look shows all curtains drawn, and she simply drags you into the bedroom where Anna is sitting up in her nightgown, rubbing her eyes.

"What are you two doing here?" she asks blearily, propped up on her hands, hair a tangle.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

Johan feels somewhat ill at ease as Monica slips her arm in his, not really being the target of such attention that often. As they walk, he starts gradually plushing and his speech is somewhat stammerish.
"I... uhh... the maximum number of secondary instances of me I have been able to create at one time with reliable frequency is eight, for a total count of nine of me... 
Oh, but that's Anna's door, isn't it?"

As they barge in to Anna's bedroom, Johan clears his throat before speaking.
"You seem to have forgotten to set your alarm clock, so we had to substitute. Monica, could you help her get dressed? The two of you are already late as it is."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan*


> As they barge in to Anna's bedroom, Johan clears his throat before speaking.
> "You seem to have forgotten to set your alarm clock, so we had to substitute. Monica, could you help her get dressed? The two of you are already late as it is."



"I am not late.  I'm not going," she says.

"You are so," Monica shoots back.  "Armor or not, you are a member of a team, and you don't ditch your friends just because you are feeling sorry for yourself," Monica says.  Anna pouts and crosses her arms, but doesn't say anything.

"Outside, stud," Monica says, turning you around by the shoulders and shooing you outside into the hall with a smack to the behind.  "I'll have her there in twenty minutes," she says with a grin and a wink as she closes the door behind you.

You hear a muffled, "I said I'm not going!" followed by a small shriek, then you hear the faint sound of a shower running.

Your other self makes it to the War Room with plenty of time to spare.

*Loki*
You dash out of your room and head for the War Room.  Passing through the mess hall, you grab a muffin and some fruit and make it into the War Room just before nine o'clock.

*Vince*
You grab a few trays of muffins and butter on your way to the War Room, getting there with plenty of time and no burnt food.

*Michelle, Straightjacket*
Vince comes in bearing food enough for everyone, if they get here.  Johan comes in shortly after, then Vince and Loki.  Still no sign of Rebound, Monica, Sanjay or Anna though as everyone else is quickly changing into their outfits.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

*War room*
"Monica and I are getting Anna, who incorrectly believes that she won't be able to participate without her armor. It will take a while for us to join us, as Anna had not awoken before we entered her room just moments ago. 
Monica also informed me that Sanjay and Rebound will be late, though she did not mention a reason for either", says Johan as people are coming in.

*Girls's dorm*
Johan leans against the well next to the door leading to Anna's room. He stretches and yawns. While it wasn't the first time he had been up trough the night, it was the first time that he was going to lead a team, and he was nervous. And the loss of Anna's feeling of self-worth wasn't helping his nervousness at all.


----------



## Deva (Apr 23, 2004)

Raisa stands back from Xi when he moves toward Jackal, shaking out her hands in an attempt to get the to stop throbbing. She watches the pair, winces when Xi lifted the staff to strik the beast boy again, and relaxed considerably when he does not.

Jackal's eyes fall on her at Xi's question and she finds herself trying not to shudder. She had never known his name before other than Jackal, but now hearing and seeing Michael behind the vicious visage that was the beast she cannot help but feel pity for the boy. To have to go through so much with his mutant powers... she cannot image what it does to him every time he gives in to the Jackal. 



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Raisa," he says quietly.  "You drove the Jackal away."  His eyes flicker over to the staff in Xi's hands.  He looks afraid of it, but the look only lasts a brief instant.
> 
> "Thank you."




Remorsefully she shakes her head. "Don't thank me. It is my fault you lost control tonight. And for that I am really, really sorry."

Feeling even more exhausted, she addresses Xi. "I'm going to get to bed, if that's okay with you. But I would like to help anyway I can." She looks to Jackal. "If you would want me to that is."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 23, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Monica and I are getting Anna, who incorrectly believes that she won't be able to participate without her armor. It will take a while for us to join us, as Anna had not awoken before we entered her room just moments ago.
> Monica also informed me that Sanjay and Rebound will be late, though she did not mention a reason for either"




Michelle sighs as Johan tells her about the missing students "ARIS please send a messge to Anna, Sanjay and Rebound stating that we are about to start our missions and that it is important that she join us as quickly as possible."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 24, 2004)

*EPIC HQ*
*War Room*
"_How should I transmit your message? Voice transmission? E-mail? Currently, none of them are in the same room as my terminals,_" ARIS responds.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 24, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*


> Remorsefully she shakes her head. "Don't thank me. It is my fault you lost control tonight. And for that I am really, really sorry."
> 
> Feeling even more exhausted, she addresses Xi. "I'm going to get to bed, if that's okay with you. But I would like to help anyway I can." She looks to Jackal. "If you would want me to that is."



Xi replaces the staff in its rack.  "I am certain Master Wen will allow you to help train him," Xi says.  He extinguishes several lanterns, leaving much of the dojo in darkness.  Finally, only one lantern near Jackal remains lit.  You notice Michael staring at the canister you are still carrying with you.

"Is that... from my brother?" Jackal says, eyes never leaving it.

Xi is standing by the door.  "I am going to eat and speak with my Master.  Remember the circle," he says as he leaves, sliding the door closed behind him.

*X12*
"...it.  X, stop it.  I said, stop it!" you hear, coming around as something large and remarkably strong grabs your arm and pulls you up and off your feet.  "Give me that!" a deep voice says and you focus to see Carl dangling you up by your forearm, plucking a bloodied stone from your hand.  "Come on, get it together," he says, giving you a shake.  "If you start going self destructive on me, I'll slap the taste right out of your mouth."  

Finally, he sets you down.  His hand is covered in blood from where he grabbed you, and you see your wound finish closing as he lets go, though you obviously have been doing this for some time.  It looks like it will actually leave a scar.

"I'm going to go wash up... again," he says.  "You better get it together, man," he says, heading back to the bath house he obviously just got out of.  He nearly runs right over Li as she comes from the bath house herself.  He mutters an apology and heads into the bath house.

"Here is your shirt," she says, dressed again in a simple shift for sleeping.  Her hair is wet and hangs down her back.  She hands you a towel.  "You should wash up before you rest," she says, making no comment on your bloodied arm other than that.

*EPIC HQ*
*Johan*
About fifteen minutes later, the door opens, and Monica, dress now rather wet, wheels out Anna, who is pretty much dressed for any other school day.

"I have never gotten ready that fast in my life," she says with a stunned expression.  "I'm not even sure I have everything on that I should have on," she says, fidgetting a bit.

"Hey, next time, get up on time," Monica scolds.  "Now hold on!  You get a fun ride before we are too late.  Stand aside, stud," she says to Johan as she suddenly explodes into movement, blitzing down the hall at breakneck speeds.  As they quickly vanish around a corner, you hear Anna shout out.

"Weeeeeee!"

You are left in their dust.

*War Room*
"Forget it, ARIS, it's not important.  The important team members are here, so let's just go over what you need to do," Mendez says.  Once everyone takes a seat, he quickly reviewes your missions.

"Michelle, you'll take your team to Methesda Ironworks and Johan is taking his to Lockheed.  Let's just go over the datafiles again briefly.
Lockheed National, Arizona Divison
The Arizona division of Lockheed National is located 20 miles west of Tucson.

Attachement: CNN News Coverage of Theft 
The data files involving Lockheed National start with the uninformative news footage. Since the cameras never even got past the security fence, nothing but speculation is in it.
​Attachement: EPIC Briefing by FBI Agent Mitchell Simmons 

Our investigation is coming up blank in all regards except what was stolen. Three highly specialized cryogenic containers were taken. These containers were being specially developed for safe transport of bio-engineered medical research samples.

The area they were taken from is a highly secure warehouse located thirty feet under ground. From what we can tell, there has been no break in. Even from security tape footage, it appears as if the containers simply vanished.

CEO Morgan is on his way to the facility to supervise the internal investigation and was very willing to have EPIC investigate the situation. Also present will be Scientific Design Engineer Braum Kentworthy, who did extensive work on the container project.​Attachment: Thunders' Notes 
From the limited information Lockheed was willing to dislcose, it appears the containers were designed to fit into the trucks, or very similar ones, that were stolen on the Freeway last month. I find this a little too convenient. Try to find any evidence of the Mole's involvement.

Also, since Lockheed National is involved in top secret government research and development, a non-disclosure agreement is in place. Nobody outside EPIC's teams are to know any details of research and development you may witness, nor are we permitted to use anything we might see.​Methesda Ironworks
Methesda is located on Pier 57 of the New York City docks. It is an metal works and armored vehicle development company. It is also rumored to have a robotics department. Methesda is very secretive about its clientelle. Getting any information from them will be difficult, but do not be afraid of using force if necessary. Just be careful of any security they may have. Even if you do use force, Methesda will not press charges for fear of an FBI investigation.

The owner is Bryan Methesda. Beyond his tax records, we have no file on him. Only this picture. <insert blurry picture of man in wheelchair here> You'll probably end up dealing with his in house lawyer, Ronald Falcon.

Attachment: Blueprints, Methesda Compounds​The whole review only takes about ten minutes.  Rebound comes in about five minutes into the meeting.  Anna comes in, pushed by Monica who is running at a rather fast clip and slides to a halt inside, just as the meeting ends.

"Ok, _that_ was fun!" Anna says as Monica is obviously out of breath.  Johan runs up a few moments later, obviously having lagged behind.

_Sanjay comes in whenever Agamon wants _


----------



## Agamon (Apr 24, 2004)

OOC: heheh, I'm late, it works so well 

Sanjay barely registers Monica's attempts to wake him, and only mutters incomprehensible replies.  Ten minutes later his eyes blearily open.  "Geez, where does she get all that energy...not that I'm complaining...well, not yet anyway," he mumbles to himself, thinking about the day ahead of him.  He looks at the clock, blinking.  "Aw, crap," he says, staring at it as he tries to will himself to move.

As he gets dressed he says, "ARIS, any emails?"  He forgot to check last night to see if Thunder had sent him anything.  Why was that aga...oh, right.  Regardless of the repsonse, he doesn't have time to reply, being quite late already.

A minute or so after Johan enters, Sanjay wanders into the War Room.  He smiles at Monica and just shakes his head in wonder at her bubbly energy.  He then makes a beeline for the muffins.  "MmmmMuffins..." he says.


----------



## Deva (Apr 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Xi replaces the staff in its rack.  "I am certain Master Wen will allow you to help train him," Xi says.  He extinguishes several lanterns, leaving much of the dojo in darkness.  Finally, only one lantern near Jackal remains lit.  You notice Michael staring at the canister you are still carrying with you.
> 
> "Is that... from my brother?" Jackal says, eyes never leaving it.
> 
> Xi is standing by the door.  "I am going to eat and speak with my Master.  Remember the circle," he says as he leaves, sliding the door closed behind him.




Having forgotten she had even been carrying it with her, Raisa glances at the canister of jerky. "Uh yea, Cosmo asked me to give it to you before we left New York."  Now alone with the boy, she finds the shadows playing across his face a little frightening, but she doesn't want to upset him. She squints in the dark to make out the circle drawn onto the floor, moving to the edge of it. With the canister in on hand, she loooks at Michael's shackles. " How did we want to do this? I can't come to you, and I'm not sure if I slide it to you you'll be able to open it."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 24, 2004)

"I'll do that," X12 mutters as she walks away.  He heads into the bath-house not long after Carl, to clean the blood off his arm.

_"I think it's all starting to come together, Carl... more than you'll ever know,"_ X12 thinks coldly.  _"Just have a few more pieces to sort out, and then I'll get back to you about the whole picture."_


----------



## Calinon (Apr 24, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*


> " How did we want to do this? I can't come to you, and I'm not sure if I slide it to you you'll be able to open it."



Michael lets out a sigh that sounds very much like a dog.  "I can't even make a fist anymore," he says, flexing his clawed hands.  "I can't even reach my face.  Or lay down."  He lets out a long sigh.  "They bring me food in the mornings, feed it to me in a bowl like an animal.  Master Wen says I am doing well; some times I lose control still.  I just want to be normal again," he says, sitting down.  "I don't got a solution.  Just... light a few more lanterns for me.  I don't want to be in the dark," he says quietly, trying to sit comfortably in the small range of movement offered him by his restraints.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2004)

"I probably should have opted to send a duplicate to get Anna, wouldn't have had to run", says the Johan that comes in after Anna and Monica. He goes over to his duplicate, pats it on the shoulder, and dismisses it.


----------



## Deva (Apr 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Michael lets out a sigh that sounds very much like a dog.  "I can't even make a fist anymore," he says, flexing his clawed hands.  "I can't even reach my face.  Or lay down."  He lets out a long sigh.  "They bring me food in the mornings, feed it to me in a bowl like an animal.  Master Wen says I am doing well; some times I lose control still.  I just want to be normal again," he says, sitting down.  "I don't got a solution.  Just... light a few more lanterns for me.  I don't want to be in the dark," he says quietly, trying to sit comfortably in the small range of movement offered him by his restraints.




"Of course," Raisa puts the canister down and will move around the room to light the laterns, taking care to not get too close to him - just incase. She covers her mouth as she yawns and glances at Michael. She feels really bad for him and doesn't want to leave him chained up and alone. "I was going to head to my room, but it's pretty cramped in there. Would you mind if I stayed here a little while longer?"

She walks back to her spot in front of him, picking up the canister. "I could open this for you, give you a couple pieces if you wanted some."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 24, 2004)

"Morning leaderman" Vince says smiling up at the real Johan.  "Want a muffin to keep up your strength?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2004)

"I quess a muffin doesn't hurt. Though I would prefer an actual nourishing breakfast."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 24, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*


> "Of course," Raisa puts the canister down and will move around the room to light the laterns, taking care to not get too close to him - just incase. She covers her mouth as she yawns and glances at Michael. She feels really bad for him and doesn't want to leave him chained up and alone. "I was going to head to my room, but it's pretty cramped in there. Would you mind if I stayed here a little while longer?"
> 
> She walks back to her spot in front of him, picking up the canister. "I could open this for you, give you a couple pieces if you wanted some."



"I don't mind," he says, and you hear a bit of relief creep into his voice.  "Li and Master Wen sometimes stay here.  There's a padded mat in the back room," he says, obviously warming to the idea of company.  "But Master Wen would not want you to get within my reach.  My claws," he says, tapping them on the floor.  "Not exactly good for feeding myself."  He lets out a wuff and shakes his head, rattling his chains and sending his ears flopping about.  "Maybe when I don't have these on and don't have to eat from a bowl," he says.

*EPIC HQ*
*War Room*
The latecomers go to change, Monica pushing Anna into her own locker area.  You hear an angry growl and Monica comes out.  "Who the hell replaced my uniform Dara made me with _these_!?" she exclaims, holding up your standard uniforms.

"That'd be me," Mendez says.  "I wouldn't let my daughter be seen in what you had in there, and she votes.  So, get changed," he says, leaving no room for argument.  Monica huffs and goes back in.  There are some squeals from Anna and laughs from Monica from within before the two finally come out.

"You... wear these?" Anna says as she's wheeled out in one of Monica's uniforms.

"Hey, this isn't bad after all," Monica says, smoothing out the leather.  "Hey what's this?" she says, feeling her back where there's a flap of some sort.  "I got a hole here... oh!  Tail flap!" she says with a grin.

You all polish off the muffins and organize yourselves to head off.  "Remember," Mendez says.  "Be careful.  I'll be monitoring things here if you need anything."

Michelle leads Rebound, Straightjacket, Neutron and Monica out to the van waiting outside the front of the headquarters.  Monica skipping along happily, practically clinging to Neutron.  Straighjacket's dad comes along, unseen by anyone but his son.

"Hey, Red," Cosmo says to Vince.  "Wanna run ahead and see if the jet's done fueling up?  I'll run there too, get things warmed up."  Vince sprints off ahead of Cosmo as Cosmo heads off to the Tarmac to warm up the jet.  Johan, Loki, Mantis and Anna follow.

Rebound drives off relatively leisurely, and you find yourself in traffic soon after.  You are delayed as you come across a car wreck that has all but one lane of the highway closed off, and are recruited to help free people and clear debris.  The media, as usual, is busy snapping pictures.  About thirty minutes later, you are back on your way.  Rebound spies a McDonalds.

"I think we need an emergency pit stop," he says, pulling into the drive through and ordering some breakfast.  "Anyone else want something?" he asks.

In the jet, Cosmo waits for you all to be strapped in, putting Vince in the co-pilot seat and taxies to the runway.  He grins at Vince.  "I feel the need for speed!" he exclaims, applying full throttle and blasting off to Arizona at reckless speed, pulling a fast climb and a barrel roll as he climbs to cruising altitude.  Once you are crusing, he sets autopilot.

"Fifty minutes to touchdown.  I stocked the pantry last night," he grins.  "In case anyone is actually hungry."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2004)

"I would assign somebody else to pilot, but I have no idea who can do it", Johan says as he gets up from his seat. "But I'll forgive you for such a bad take off since you have gotten us breakfast", he adds with a slight grin and heads for breakfast.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 24, 2004)

"Yeah, I'll take a sausage biscuit"turning to the side he continues"Dad, what do you want?"

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Apr 24, 2004)

"Glad, you're driving, Jackson.  Three...no make that four Sausage McMuffins and a couple OJs."   Sanjay says.  Stiffling a yawn, he turns to Monica, "Want anything?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "That'd be me," Mendez says.  "I wouldn't let my daughter be seen in what you had in there, and she votes.  So, get changed," he says, leaving no room for argument.  Monica huffs and goes back in.




"You have got to teach me how you do that." Michelle whispers to Mendez as Monica goes back in.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "I think we need an emergency pit stop," he says, pulling into the drive through and ordering some breakfast.  "Anyone else want something?" he asks.




Just a orange juice for me, how can you actually eat at this place?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

*New York*
*Prior to leaving*
Sanchez gives you a wry smile.  "Have kids.  You'll learn."

*En route*
"I hope you don't hope you're kissing me with sausage breath," Monica says with a giggle, making an overexaggerated face.  "Pancakes for me, thumper," she says to Rebound.

"Nothing for me, son.  I pigged out at the breakfast buffet," SJ's dad adds with a belch.

"Hey, it's good stuff when you are starved and in a hurry," Rebound says, ordering the food.  About ten minutes later, you're on the road again, wolfing down your food.  It's a long way to the docks, but an hour later, the waterfront comes into view and you drive down into the dock area.  Following the map in the van display, you come up to the security gate leading into Methesda.

The Ironworks are a huge facility, with an immense warehouse and construction facility.  All windows on the warehouse are tinted and over thirty feet off the ground, preventing a view inside.  Attached to that building are the corporate offices, a high tech combination of elaborate steel work and clear glass.  The entire facility is surrounded by a pair of twenty foot tall chain linke fences with razor wire along the top.  The second fence, twenty feet inside the first, has warning signs indicating it is electrified.  Cameras scan the entire outside area, obvious on tall poles around the building.  Inside the fence and outside the offices, a large parking lot with over forty vehicles sit.  Entry into and out of the facility is controlled by a pair of security gates.  The gates are controlled from within the security towers on either side of the roadway.

As you drive up, you see security patrols walking about the facility, with dogs.  A pair of people in some sort of military looking battlesuits also patrol in a slow, hovering arc, just above roof level.  All told, you count three patrols of two people, plus the battlesuits.  

As you pull up to the first gates, two security offices step out of the towers main floor.  You see another on the main floor of each, still inside.  A pair of high tech cameras scan your vehicle.

"Good morning," the driver side guard says.  "EPIC, huh?"  Both he and his partner look through the van windows, not nosily so, but basically in order to get a look at each of you.  "Saw you on TV the other day."

"Yeah, pretty interesting stuff you kids can do," his partner, a much older gentleman, says from Michelle's side.  "So what brings EPIC out to our neck of the woods today?"

*Arizona*
"Bah," Cosmo says.  "Take offs should be fast.  I'm kind of disappointed though.  I was going to do two barrel rolls, but didn't have the speed."

It isn't much longer after you all eat when Cosmo is back in the pilot seat, bringing you down from cruising altitude.

"Lockheed, Arizona, this is EPIC requesting landing clearance," Cosmo says into his radio.  "Ok guys, buckle up.  We're landing on Lockheed's airstrip."  Moments later, you're dropping through the sky over the desert, and a large, military style facility comes into view.  Cosmo touches the plane down with ease, and taxis to a halt, lowering the ramp for disembarking.

As you exit, a pair of vans come to a halt outside your jet.  You are greeted by a man in a officious looking suit.

"Good morning.  I'm Agent Simmons," he says, shaking each of your hands.  "Mr. Morgan is already on site, reviewing tapes for the time of the theft.  He's giving you complete access to the tape records and facilities involved in the theft.  We can proceed however you like.  Just remember, any classified information you come in contact with may not be disclosed under any circumstance.  Any questions?"


----------



## Deva (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I don't mind," he says, and you hear a bit of relief creep into his voice.  "Li and Master Wen sometimes stay here.  There's a padded mat in the back room," he says, obviously warming to the idea of company.  "But Master Wen would not want you to get within my reach.  My claws," he says, tapping them on the floor.  "Not exactly good for feeding myself."  He lets out a wuff and shakes his head, rattling his chains and sending his ears flopping about.  "Maybe when I don't have these on and don't have to eat from a bowl," he says.




"Fair enough." Raisa gives him a warm smile and starts for the back room. "I'll keep it back here, that way you can have Xi or Master Wen get you some if you change your mind and I'm not here."

Once she has the matt, leaving the canister of jerkey, she'll bring it out to the main room and lay it out where Michael can see her. Still too small for her, she takes off the top of her gi -leaving her in a plain white tank top - and balls it up into a pillow. She lays on her side with her head propped up by her arm and grins. "Just so you know, in case I doze off, I've been told I snore."


She watches him for a moment. "So it's Michael, huh? I knew your name couldn't have been Jackal - not that its not a good name. But, and seriously no offense intended, you weren't exactly people friendly when I first met you in the Air terminal in New York. Master Wen is right, you've definately changed being here. And for the better. Michael's good," She gives him another friendly smile. "I like Michael."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
Amazingly, you're up before everyone , probably because you were asleep before anyone.  You get the bath to yourself, cleaning up well before breakfast.  The morning sun gives a nice light to the gardens, and it's there you spot someone moving about the flowerbeds.  You also see Li exiting the bunkhouse, heading for the main house.  Everyone else is just getting up, and breakfast, along with your training regiment, will begin soon.

*X12*
You have a dream filled night as you replay the vision you had yesterday over and over.  Your arm still throbs from your mindless actions last night.  Kevin's already up, you see him moving about, and from the light outside, breakfast will be soon, and an introduction to this Xi person.

*Raisa*
You dozed off before Michael, that much you're sure of.  Xi looked in on you once, but didn't chase you out before he left.  You woke up several times in the night to the sound of Michael making a whining sound as his collar choked him if he leaned too far forward.  Aside from adjusting his position, he didn't complain though.

Master Wen wakes you up by prodding you with his cane.  "Raisa go get ready for breakfast.  Jackal like you, so you replace Xi as Master Wen helper for training him."

Master Wen goes right over to Michael and steps into the circle, shaking him awake, completely without fear.  Michael growls as he awakens, and Master Wen checks his shackals.  To you, he appears much smaller than last night, though he still towers near 12 feet.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 25, 2004)

Stepping off the plane, Vince grins and nudges Cosmo, "Nice flying Ace.  I'll have to show you some real speed someday though."

Seeing the suits approaching Vince goes silent thinking to himself.  _Maybe if I stay quiet we wont all get shot up for once._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2004)

"A pleasure to meet you, Agent Simmons", says Johan as he shakes the agent's hand. "I would quess we can reserve any possible question untill we have had the chance to see the security recordings."

*OoC:* Johan probably got his armor before they headed off, didn't he? For _some_ reason I'm expecting a fight


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> *Kevin*
> Amazingly, you're up before everyone , probably because you were asleep before anyone.  You get the bath to yourself, cleaning up well before breakfast.  The morning sun gives a nice light to the gardens, and it's there you spot someone moving about the flowerbeds.  You also see Li exiting the bunkhouse, heading for the main house.  Everyone else is just getting up, and breakfast, along with your training regiment, will begin soon.




Kevin, seeing he has some time before the breakfast, and curious, he go to see who is near the flowerbed.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> You have a dream filled night as you replay the vision you had yesterday over and over.  Your arm still throbs from your mindless actions last night.  Kevin's already up, you see him moving about, and from the light outside, breakfast will be soon, and an introduction to this Xi person.




_"Well... morning.  Time to prepare,"_ X12 says, sliding out of bed.  _"I wonder if a piece of that stone broke off in my arm -- I didn't expect it to really hurt much,"_ he thinks, looking over his arm and rubbing it.


----------



## Deva (Apr 25, 2004)

Raisa stretches her arms over her head as she sits up. Okay, sleeping on the floor not exactly the most comfortable sleep she's ever had, but over all it wasn't too bad. She stands, drapes her gi top over her shoulder and picks up the mat. "Thanks for letting me crash in your space Michael," she says as she moves around the room to put the mat away.

With a smile and a wave, she leaves the forbidden dojo and hurries across the compound to the bath house where she'll wash up and get ready for the day.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
You walk down to the gardens and come upon an old man, ancient even, tending the gardens.  He's wearing simple clothes, wooden sandles and a wide brimmed straw hat.  He stops his weeding and looks up as you approach and says something in greeting, but it is obviously in Chinese.

*Raisa*
You meet up with Dara in the bath house.

_Holy crap, you're nuts!_ she exclaims.  _And you slept in there with him?  I had nightmares!  I can't believe you didn't get in trouble!_

*X12*
You're in the bath house cleaning up when Carl comes up behind you and notices you rubbing your arm.  "That's what you get for trying to tatoo yourself with a rock," he says, washing his face in the basin.  "No reason to do that sort of crap to yourself, even if you heal fast."

*Arizona*
"Alright then," Simmons says.  "If everyone would just get in the vans, we'll head over to the offices."

You do as he asks and they drive up to the main complex.  Leading you inside, you pass security and travel down several corridors to the R&D Labs.  You are impressed by the degree of security in the place, and realize it would be literally impossible to steal anything from this place using the halls as your escape route.

Finally, you pass the last security door and enter the research offices.  The offices themselves are well organized, with several individual offices.  The walls and floor are all made of glass, and it affords you a view of the huge research and construction facility.  A man easily recognized as Alfred Morgan rises as Simmons leads you into a large office.  He has several people with him.

"Mister Morgan," Simmons says in greeting.  "I'd like to introduce the EPIC members who will be investigating this matter.  This is..."

"I have been watching the news, Agent Simmons," Morgan says in a relaxed manner.  "Johan Backman, Vincent Pratchett, Anna Nikitov, Randall McPhee and Cosmo, who's last name seems to have eluded our nosey American press," he says, greeting you each by name with a handshake.  "I welcome EPIC's involvement in this matter, though I must admit, I am unsure what, if anything you will be able to do to help.  But before we get started, I should introduce my staff."

"This is doctor Braum Kentworthy, head of Lockheed design engineers, and head of this facility," he says, introducing a fairly nondescript middle aged man who simply nods.  He appears obviously troubled, likely due to the fact his division was robbed.  "This is Doctor Leah Worthy, head of biochemical and genetic research, who was heavily involved in our crygenic project."

Doctor Worthy is a woman in her very early twenties with long brown hair drawn up in a simple ponytail.  Her glasses give her a somewhat harsh and hawklike appearance.  She seems to be staring at Vincent in a rather analyzing way.

"And finally, this is my legal observer, Wilfrid Tynes.  Don't worry," Mr. Morgan says reassuringly.  "He's always with me."

Loki doesn't seem to be paying any attention at all to any of the introductions, instead standing looking over the workfloor.

*Loki*
You can't help but not pay much attention.  While most of the research floor looks normal, down in the work shop, in an area cordoned off by yellow tape, the floor, while well packed, is not cement like the rest of the facility, but dirt.  In fact, it bears resemblance to a filled in hole!  And the most telling thing is the faint outline of a perfect illusion over the entire area, giving the entire area the appearance of being completely normal.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> You're in the bath house cleaning up when Carl comes up behind you and notices you rubbing your arm.  "That's what you get for trying to tatoo yourself with a rock," he says, washing his face in the basin.  "No reason to do that sort of crap to yourself, even if you heal fast."




Without missing a beat, X12 responds.  "Better I carve on me instead of someone else, unless you're offering yourself up," he says in a flat, cold tone.  He stops rubbing his arm (regardless of whether the pain is gone or not).  "There, all better," he adds with a tinge of sarcasm.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, pretty interesting stuff you kids can do," his partner, a much older gentleman, says from Michelle's side.  "So what brings EPIC out to our neck of the woods today?"




"Actually, it's official EPIC business. We need to talk to Bryan Methesda, so if you could let us through and inform him that we are on our way up, I would really appriciate it." Michelle tells the older gentleman giving him a big smile.

Diplomacy +8


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2004)

"A pleasure to meet you all", Johan says. "Hopefully we will be able to do more than just take your time. And speaking of doing, could we get started? Things do not get done on their own."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

*China*
*X12*


			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Without missing a beat, X12 responds. "Better I carve on me instead of someone else, unless you're offering yourself up," he says in a flat, cold tone. He stops rubbing his arm (regardless of whether the pain is gone or not). "There, all better," he adds with a tinge of sarcasm.



"Hey, I was just trying to get you to stop hurting yourself, but if you don't want my help and want to go off the deep end like Kevin, fine.  Go right ahead.   Get angry, get stupid; hurt yourself.  Carve crap into your arm.  No skin off my nose," he says, jabbing a finger into your chest with every sentence, backing you up to the wall and reminding you of two things.  First, he's way stronger than you.  And second, he's eight feet tall and it's really hard to intimidate someone you have to lean back to look up at.  It's much easier the other way, as you are getting the feeling.

"I'm _real_ sure Monica will _love_ to hear that you've decided to become an idiot.  That's a fine piece of tail to set loose," he says with another shove, then turns to walk away to gather his stuff.  "And if _this _is what you decide to turn into, I'm pretty sure she'll be lookin' for a new _friend_ when we get back."

*New York:  Methesda Ironworks*
The younger man on Rebound's side flips through a data pad.  "I got nothing, Henry," he says.

"Mister Methesda only sees people by appointment," Henry says.  "If you tell me what you're here for, I'll see if someone will see you about it," he replies helpfully.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> "I'm _real_ sure Monica will _love_ to hear that you've decided to become an idiot.  That's a fine piece of tail to set loose," he says with another shove, then turns to walk away to gather his stuff.  "And if _this _is what you decide to turn into, I'm pretty sure she'll be lookin' for a new _friend_ when we get back."




"What Monica does is of little concern to me, Carl," X12 says.  "I'm sure a girl of her promiscuity has already found plenty of partners since I've left -- but like I told her, that wasn't what I was interested in.  If that's what she wants, that's fine with me," X12 says, unimpressed.  "And as for Kevin... his problems are his own.  Maybe you should back off, Carl -- worry about the reasons that got your ass sent here, instead of my carving on my arm.  Last time I checked, it heals, so what does it matter?"


----------



## Deva (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You meet up with Dara in the bath house.
> 
> _Holy crap, you're nuts!_ she exclaims.  _And you slept in there with him?  I had nightmares!  I can't believe you didn't get in trouble!_




"I did get in trouble," Raisa says quietly, pulling out the knotted elastic that's holding her hair back. She gimaces as she pulls out a dozen strands of hair. "That's why I was there in the first place."

She strips of her clothes and climbs into the large community bath, smelling rather ripe after training with Jackal and then sleeping in her sweaty gi. "I know I shouldn't have looked in the dojo, and yea, at first I was more than a little reluctant to actually go inside, but I'm glad I did." She dunks her head back, submerging herself in the warm water. _They've got poor Michael chained in that room with no give what so ever. He can barely move, they treat him like an animal-_ she comes up out of the water and wipes the water from her face. "-and they don't allow anyone in there to see him. He's been dealt a crappy hand with his mutation, and to have to go through what he does just to try an learn how to control it? It seriously, totally, undeniably, sucks! I feel bad for him." 

Raisa wades over to the side of the bath, folding her arms on the edge and resting her chin on her arms. She looks up at Dara. "Master Wen wants me to help with his training. I felt like the biggest jerk last night, beating on him while he was chained and couldn't defend himself. I don't know if I can handle doing it every day, but Master Wen wouldn't do it if it wasn't going to help Michael. Right?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

*China*
*X12*


			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "What Monica does is of little concern to me, Carl," X12 says. "I'm sure a girl of her promiscuity has already found plenty of partners since I've left -- but like I told her, that wasn't what I was interested in. If that's what she wants, that's fine with me," X12 says, unimpressed. "And as for Kevin... his problems are his own. Maybe you should back off, Carl -- worry about the reasons that got your ass sent here, instead of my carving on my arm. Last time I checked, it heals, so what does it matter?"



"You're a real piece of work," Carl says, turning back on you. "Lemme tell you somethin, Meat. You're endin' up exactly like Kevin. Don't care about anyone. Hell, you don't even care about yourself. If this is the person your memories are gonna make you, you should stop lookin for 'em 'cause your turnin' into someone nobody will wanna be around. But hey, it's ok, because you can't choose who you are. It's all programmed up there already," he says, poking you in the head. "It's not like _you _have any free will to be better'n your past. Just a freakin' robot. God forbid you be who you wanna be," Carl says angrily, towering over you. The air around him vibrates so violently the walls shake and your teeth hurt.

"I didn't say nothin' when you beat up Monica, and I didn't say nothin' when you attacked Li, and I didn't tell anyone about you and your pet rock and I saw what Monica looked like, and I saw what you did to Li and your arm. But I'm gonna. Right now. Cause you need help."

Carl heads straight for the exit.

*Raisa*
Dara listens with wide eyes, listening to everything you say.

"Yeah, I guess," she says. "Still, you'd think there'd be another way. And chaining him up like that, even at night! He's pretty scary though. I don't think I'd sleep much if he wasn't tied up, especially how he looks. With those claws and gnashing teeth," she says, making a growly biting face.

_But you know what they say,_ she says mentally.

_Better you than me!_ she thinks with a giggle.  You both turn as you hear Carl's voice echoing angrily out of the boy's bath house.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> *X12*
> "You're a real piece of work," Carl says, turning back on you. "Lemme tell you somethin, Meat. You're endin' up exactly like Kevin. Don't care about anyone. Hell, you don't even care about yourself. If this is the person your memories are gonna make you, you should stop lookin for 'em 'cause your turnin' into someone nobody will wanna be around. But hey, it's ok, because you can't choose who you are. It's all programmed up there already," he says, poking you in the head. "It's not like _you _have any free will to be better'n your past. Just a freakin' robot. God forbid you be who you wanna be," Carl says angrily, towering over you. The air around him vibrates so violently the walls shake and your teeth hurt.
> 
> ...




"I'm sorry, Carl, but I'm afraid I can't let you do that," X12 says flatly.  He starts towards the giant, his eyes growing wild.  "I need to know who I was -- I've done horrible things, Carl -- I've killed children, assassinated targets, and tortured helpless victims all at someone else's command.  If you try and stop me from finding out who made me into what I was, and what I am now, I swear you won't make it out that door before I wrench the life from your incredibly thick neck.  You maybe bigger than me, hell -- you maybe tougher than I am, thought I doubt it, but if you try and stop me from finding out who made me into a heartless killer, Carl, I'll beat us both to death with my bare hands," X12 screams as his frenzy reaches a crescendo, throwing himself at Carl.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> *Kevin*
> You walk down to the gardens and come upon an old man, ancient even, tending the gardens.  He's wearing simple clothes, wooden sandles and a wide brimmed straw hat.  He stops his weeding and looks up as you approach and says something in greeting, but it is obviously in Chinese.




"Hi, I don't want to disturb your work." say Kevin while bowing to salute. Kevin looks at the garden. he crouch to smell a flower. "They have the good life. Beatifull, they relax here all day, and they even have someone who care about them and to watch them growing..."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Hi, I don't want to disturb your work." say Kevin while bowing to salute. Kevin looks at the garden. he crouch to smell a flower. "They have the good life. Beatifull, they relax here all day, and they even have someone who care about them and to watch them growing..."



Well, he nods.  Repeatedly.  It becomes quickly apparent that he has absolutely no idea what you said.  He repeats himself, in Chinese, which you don't understand in the slightest.  We have a winning combination going here.

Carl's raised voice filters down from the bunkhouse area.


----------



## Deva (Apr 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You both turn as you hear Carl's voice echoing angrily out of the boy's bath house.




"What the hell..." Raisa climbs out of the bath, grabbing a robe from the wall and quickly throwing it on as she leaves the girls bath house to see what's going on. (ooc:and yes, she will go into the boys bath house if necessary)


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2004)

*China*
*X12*
You hurl yourself at Carl, catching him by surprise.  Fat lot of good it does you.  You slam your shoulder in the back, locking your hands about his waiste trying to take him down.  He simply turns with your grapple attempt, shoving you off him.  He's quick to recover.

"Have you lost your mind?" he shouts at you as his force field jumps up about him again.  He opens his mouth and a blast of energy strikes you in the chest.  You barely weather that when a second blast takes you.  Moments later, all thoughts of doing anything to Carl are lost as you crack your head off the cobblestones of the courtyard.  You try to shake the cobwebs out of your head as he stalks towards you, clamping his hand over your face and picking you up in that grip.

_You attack and hit, but lose the grapple check badly.  Carl uses rapid shot, hitting with both attacks.  You fail the first save with a 2 (12)( reroll of 5 becomes 10 (20)) taking a lethal hit.  You fail the second save with a 4 (14) and are stunned and knocked back 40 feet, through the wall.  Unable to recover in time, Carl exerts to close the gap and has you grappled (not to mention dangling off the ground)._

*Raisa*
Dara runs out after you.  You hear X12 shouting now.  You are nearly halfway to the boys bath house when X12 flies through the wall of the building, landing heavily on the cobblestones cracking his head off the stones.  Carl stalks out of the hole in the wall, disgusted look on his face and reaches down, clamping a hand over X12's face and picking him up.  He seems completely focussed, and while angry, doesn't seem bent on killing X12.

He looks over towards the main house.

_You share Dara's sense motive check of 24._

*Kevin*
Raisa and Dara come out of the girls bath house, dressed only in bath robes.  You hear X12 shouting.  The sound of cracking wood echoes briefly and you see X12 flying through the air.  Carl's huge form stalks after him.  You see Master Wen and Nova hurry from the back of the main house towards the bath houses.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 26, 2004)

"Let me go," X12 screams, thrashing about in Carl's grip.  His screams slowly change to sobs as he continues to thrash.  "Just... let me go... please...."


He finally ceases to fight, but continues to sob unbidden, hanging limply in Carl's grasp.  "Just... let me go... I... I'll behave... just let me go..."


----------



## Mule (Apr 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And, the most telling thing is the faint outline of a perfect illusion over the entire area, giving the entire area the appearance of being completely normal.



"Hey, um, why is the floor in that room made out of dirt?" says Randall, pointing into the work shop.  "And why is there an illusionary floor superimposed over top of the dirt?"

_OOC: Case closed, damn Loki's good.  (Let me guess, it's not that simple...)_


----------



## Elementor (Apr 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Doctor Worthy is a woman in her very early twenties with long brown hair drawn up in a simple ponytail.  Her glasses give her a somewhat harsh and hawklike appearance.  She seems to be staring at Vincent in a rather analyzing way.




Watching Dr Worthy size him up, Vince tries to jog his memory if he has ever seen her before.  Possibly one of his parents colleagues from back in Brazil.  Also, since is being quiet, he will take in the surroundings to try and get an idea of what they might be working on here.

(General Science Knowledges +3, Botony Specific Sciences +7, Zoology Specific Sciences +7)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2004)

Kevin rush to X and Carl. "What the hell are you doing there?" Seeing X have stop to fight "Have you gone mad Carl? Stop that before someone seriously get hurt!"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Mister Methesda only sees people by appointment," Henry says.  "If you tell me what you're here for, I'll see if someone will see you about it," he replies helpfully.




This is part of the on going investigation of the theft of the three armored vehicles. I realise that Mr. Methesda is a busy man, perhaps we could talk to Ronald Falcon instead.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2004)

"That does explain how they got in", Johan says.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2004)

*China*
"It's not me that's nuts," Carl says as he reluctantly lowers X12 to the ground.  He doesn't let go until he's shifted his grip to a painful grasp on back of X12's neck.  As he pulls his hand off X12's face, the outline of his handprint are readily visible.

Master Wen and Nova both rush up as Li appears in the doorway from the bunkhouse.  Even the old gardener Kevin came across walks up to observe.

"What going on?  Why there hole in bath house?  Why you beat up X12!?" Master Wen exclaims.

"Yeah, what the heck is up with this?" Nova says with some concern.

"I was just coming to see you," Carl says to Master Wen, some relief on his face.  "X's head's all screwed up.  I wasn't gonna tell anyone, but the night before we came, he had some flashback and beat the hell out of Monica.  She's a student at school with us.  She was real messed up.  I figured she wasn't mad though when she said goodbye and stuff.  Then, yesterday, I was readin' out here, watching him and Li do some dance and he attacked her.  Tore her top nearly right off.  Figured she'd tell you, and they seemed to work it out.  Then last night, I come out from having a bath and he's sittin' here carving his arm up with a rock!  I try to help, and he gets all wierd on me.  Then he attacks me this morning in bathroom when I tell him I'm comin' to tell you about all this.  I don't know what's goin' on, but I'm tellin' you he's messed up."

Carl finally stops talking after what is probably the longest speech of his life.  Master Wen turns to Li.

"He attack you yesterday?"  Li looks unsure for a moment, then nods, looking down at the ground.  "Why you not tell me?"

"I am sorry, Grandfather," Li says quietly.  "I thought he had recovered from his vision.  He didn't seem in distress and I was not badly hurt."

"You not tell me about him having vision either?  I very disappointed," Master Wen says sternly.  He then turns to X12.  "You hurt other student before you come?  And now you hurt self and try hurt Carl?  French woman right.  You need Master Wen help."  He comes and stands just behind X12.  "You let him go now," Master Wen says to Carl in a tone of authority.

Carl releases X12 without further incident.  "Carl do right thing, but learn to pull punch better next time.  Now, go get breakfast.  All get ready for breakfast," Master Wen says.  "Not you," he says to X12.  "You get dressed, come to Master Wen's quarters.  Have much to discuss.  Carl, hang sheet over hole.  You fix this afternoon with Kevin," he says as he heads off to the main house.

As people move off, Nova joins Raisa and Dara.  "And just what were ya gonna do in bath robes?  Flash them into stopping?" she grins.

*Arizone -- Lockheed*
Vincent, you don't recall ever meeting the doctor.  As you look around, you see it's mostly a design warehouse.  There is a lab where several substances are being mixed.  It doesn't look like the lab your father works on medicine's in, more like metalurgical mixing and design.  However, you do notice a large private lab in Doctor Worthy's office, where several recognizable, and extremely rare, plants are.  You recognize several different ones.

"A good attitude, young man," CEO Morgan says to Johan.  "We were..."  He is interupted as Loki pipes up.  Everyone is rather stunned by the relevation that the area is under illusionary effects.

"What?  You're certain?" Agent Simmons says.  "Show me!"

Loki leads you all down to the area, where after about five minutes work, he manages to debunk the illusion.  Shortly thereafter, Morgan calls for a "Power Nullfier" and Lockheed personel bring in a small hand gun.  "Thank goodness you were here to spot that," Morgan says.  "Considering the entire FBI missed it."  Agent Simmons huffs at the insult.

"Just a prototype we're developing for M-Tac," he explains, firing it repeatedly at the area covered by the illusion.  It fades, revealing packed dirt.

"So they tunnelled in?" Doctor Kentworthy says, shocked.  "But how could they tunnel so quickly, without setting off sensors?"

Anna tugs on Johan's armor.  "I bet that's how," she says, pointing at something stuck in the wall.  It appears to be the shard of a huge claw.

"I'm more curious as to how far they tunnelled.  We'll have to excavate unless one of you can get down there and see if there are any tunnels left," Agent Simmons says.

"I'll call for some gear to be brought down," Morgan says.  "In the meantime, it would probably help if you knew exactly what you were looking for.  Doctor?"

"Yes sir.  If you look here," Kentworthy says, drawing your attention to a large screen.  "We were just finished construction on revolutionary new cryogenic freezers.  They were specially designed to hold the most dangerous of virus' and perishable of vaccines for South American Pharmaceuticals.  Other than for that use, they would be relatively useless I'd think."

Vincent, you feel someone touch your wings, startling you a bit.  You had been so focussed on the goings on, that you barely noticed Doctor Worthy come up behind you.  She just ran her finger down one of your wing folds, and is looking at her finger as if she expected something to come off.

"Interesting," she says, not noticing that you can see her, or that you noticed her do that.

*New York -- Methesda*
"Well, I'm sure someone will see you.  I'll just phone up and get you clearance to enter the facility."  Henry goes in, as does his partner.  A few minutes later, Henry comes out.  "Alright, our office Manager Theresa Henry is available to see you," he says.  "Mister Falcon is tied up at the moment.  You'll each need to wear these," he says, handing out clip on visitor cards, "at all times.  Park in the visitor's lot, there on your right, and just go on up to the front desk," he says helpfully.  He signals the tower, and the gates open up.

Rebound follows the directions, parking the van.  You get out and head into the offices (assuming you want to).  You enter the waiting room and the secretary, an attractive blonde girl who is very friendly, asks you to sit and wait.  You see her constantly looking at Straightjacket, biting her lip and smiling at him.

It takes a minute for John to realize just who it is.  It's the younger woman he rescued in the park from the thugs.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2004)

"Good catch, Anna" Johan says as he goes to take a closer look on the claw shard. "Somebody might want to pick that up."

He also takes a closer look at what the floor is made of, and the place where the floor ends and dirt begins.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 27, 2004)

Sanjay looks at his card.  "Now what am I supposed to clip this onto?"  He smirks, saying to anyone that over heard him, "No need to answer that."

As they exit the bus, he creates a leather jacket.  Looking it over, he shrugs, "I'm no Dara, but it'll work."  He puts it on, and while it fits a bit snug, it does it's job as he clips the card onto it.

Walking to the building, he puts his arm around Monica.  Leaning in close, he whispers to her, "What are we doing here, I think I missed that part of the briefing...actually I think I missed all of the briefing..."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 27, 2004)

Dejected, X12 picks himself up and heads for the bunkhouse.

He dresses and heads for to Master Wen's house without speaking or acknowledging anyone.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 27, 2004)

"Why hello there, I think I've met you before"John says to the secretary once he places her. "You been working here long?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
*Sanjay*


> Walking to the building, he puts his arm around Monica. Leaning in close, he whispers to her, "What are we doing here, I think I missed that part of the briefing...actually I think I missed all of the briefing..."



"I wonder why," Monica says with a laugh.  "Someone was awfully lazy this morning.  If you'd read your e-mail, you'd remember that we're supposed to find out who ordered those trucks that got stolen by that Mole thing.  But I guess someone wasn't really thinking much this morning, hmmm?" she asks teasingly.

One of the patrols with dogs comes by and Monica growls as they get close.  The dogs sniff the air and start barking towards you as you enter, their handlers speaking to try to calm them.

*Straightjacket*


> "Why hello there, I think I've met you before"John says to the secretary once he places her. "You been working here long?"



She beams a smile at John as he approaches.  "About a year, ever since I graduated high school.  Whatcha doing here?  More super-hero stuff?" she asks, obviously hoping for something to add some excitement to her job.

You also happen to notice her clipped on photo ID names her Stephanie.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 27, 2004)

"Right, right, who ordered the trucks...they need all of us for that?" Sanjay says, shrugging at his own question.

He looks at the dogs, and back at Monica and then back at the dogs.  "No way, you and dogs don't mix, I'm guessing?" he says to her with a smile.  "Hey, guys," he says to the patrolers, "we're walking here, want to calm them down?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
*Sanjay*
"We've stepped foot outside of EPIC HQ.  I fully expect to be attacked in the next few minutes," Rebound jokes.  "Seriously, Thunder said this place might be doing some illegal weapons dealings.  Better safe than sorry," Rebound says in a whisper.

"I like dogs just fine.  Well, once I've put them in their place," she says, returning to growling.  She stops outside the door and continues to growl at the dogs, who are really straining to get at her.

"Sorry, they're really not liking you," one guard says, his guard straining at his leash.

"Yeah, don't know whats gotten into them," the other says.

You see a little dangerous grin on Monica's face, and you're not sure you like where this is going.  Not that there's a dang thing you can do about it when she suddenly starts changing form, morphing into a full grown bengal tiger.  She pads a short step towards the dogs, who have frozen in place.  One lets out a small 'woof,' sounding like a canine 'WTF?'  She lets out a roar and one dog backs up, plastering itself against its handler.  The other, quite comically, faints and twitches on the ground.  Both guards reach for their weapons as Monica shifts back to human.

"That's better," she says, looking at both you and Rebound.  "What?  Neither of you going to hold the door for me?" she says with a pout.

Both guards look rattled, but don't draw their guns, instead heading off towards a nearby guard house, pretty much carrying their terrified dogs with them.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Vincent, you feel someone touch your wings, startling you a bit.  You had been so focussed on the goings on, that you barely noticed Doctor Worthy come up behind you.  She just ran her finger down one of your wing folds, and is looking at her finger as if she expected something to come off.
> 
> "Interesting," she says, not noticing that you can see her, or that you noticed her do that.[\QUOTE]
> 
> Fully expanding his wings out and away from the Doctor (while being careful not to wreck anything)  "Whoa lady!!  You no touchy me, me no touchy you!!  We understand each other here?  Now what is so interesting about my wings?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "We've stepped foot outside of EPIC HQ.  I fully expect to be attacked in the next few minutes," Rebound jokes.  "Seriously, Thunder said this place might be doing some illegal weapons dealings.  Better safe than sorry," Rebound says in a whisper.
> 
> "I like dogs just fine.  Well, once I've put them in their place," she says, returning to growling.  She stops outside the door and continues to growl at the dogs, who are really straining to get at her.
> 
> ...




OOC: Au contraire, that was cool. 

Sanjay stiffles a laugh.  "In their place, they've been put."  He opens the door.  "You and me are going to get along real well.  After you," he says with a grin.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2004)

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Vincent*
"Remarkable.  I expected some sort of moist membrane, but they are much more leathery," Doctor Worthy says, unperterbed.  "Are the bones hollow like a bird or more solid?  How long can you stay aloft?  Well, I'm assuming you can fly of course, and judging from the span," she says, pausing.  "Six feet, perhaps seven at their widest I'd say."  You notice she's not so much talking to you as into a recorder which is also taking motion pictures of you.

"Your horns," she says, looking at your head.  "Are they decorative or some sort of natural weapons?" she asks you.

"Your tail is interesting too.  It's a lighter color than the rest of you, did you know that?  Can you actually use it in a prehensile fashion, or is it more like an animals tail?  For balance during flight maybe?  I'd like to get a closer look at your extremities if you don't mind," she says, reaching again for your wings.

You've become a fair bit separated from the others as she sort of chases you around, forcing you to back away and spin from her as she tries to grab your wing, tail and horns.

"Just hold still," she says, exasperated, her hands on her hips.  She blows a strand of hair from her eyes.  She's kind of cute in a ditzy, geekish way.

*Johan, Anna, Loki*
"I'll grab it," Cosmo says.  "But I'll bet you'll only need one guess to figure out who," he says, grabbing the shard and pulling a few times before finally ripping it out of the wall with a grunt, "_this_ came from."  He heads back to the three of you across the dirt floor.  There's a very slight rumble.  "Jeeze, it's like... three feet long."  He looks back.  "Holy cow, went straight through the wall.  You guys can plant a garden in here now," he laughs.

"Is that... a supporting wall?" Anna says.  Cosmo looks back as there is another rumble, this one audible throughout the chamber.  "I mean, I'm not the mathematician here... but Johan?"

Johan, from the size of the building, the depth you are and estimating the pressure per square foot from dirt outside, and the fact that the claw Cosmo is holding is over two feet in length... that wall section isn't going to hold unless the support structure is complete, though you doubt it is going to cause very much harm to the overall structure.  More than likely, the dirt outside will simply bury the immediate crime scene.

And of course, you, Anna, Cosmo, Loki, Morgan, Kentworthy and Simmons along with it.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Just hold still," she says, exasperated, her hands on her hips.  She blows a strand of hair from her eyes.  She's kind of cute in a ditzy, geekish way.




Scrambling around at regular speed is kind of fun keeping just a step away from the woman.  "Miss, I really do appreciate you wanting to learn more about my unique physiology.  Heck, I would like to know more about it myself!  But the last person who touched my wing, ripped it clean off.  Actually it wasnt all that clean.  A good chunk of my back went with it."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2004)

"Everybody OUT!" Johan shouts, grapping a hold of Anna's wheelchair to help her.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 27, 2004)

Kevin catch X12 on his way to Master's Wen house.

"Hey X, I wanted to thank you, for what you have done back at the hospital. And I am sorry about telling I hate you. I didn't mean it, I was lost in my thoughts."


----------



## buzzard (Apr 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *New York - Methesda*
> *Sanjay*
> 
> *Straightjacket*
> ...




"Well Stephanie, we're here to look into the theft of some trucks. I don't suppose you heard about that? They might be of some importance. "


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2004)

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Vincent*
"I'm not going to rip anything off," she says, rolling her eyes.  "I just want to take a closer look.  Well, maybe some skin samples or something, but mostly scans and drawings and a few imprints.  I'm a geneticist and biochemist; this sort of thing," she says, again trying to grab hold of a wing, "is intriguing.  Just hold still!" she says again as a rumble fills the floor.

Then the wall near the hole suddenly collapses, filling the room with choking dust!  The ventilation system quickly clears the dust cloud, revealing...

*Johan, Loki (Cosmo, Anna)*
People try to scatter at Johan's warning, but it's pretty much too late.  Johan shoves Anna's wheelchair, sending it careening across the floor until it topples over a power cable, sending her sprawling to the floor, still strapped to the chair.  Cosmo drops the claw and handsprings clear of the earth fall, and Loki scampers back quickly.  Dr. Kentworthy and Agent Simmons manage to barely elude the rushing earth, but both Johan and Mr. Morgan are quickly engulfed.  Chunks of ceiling come down, a small piece striking Mr. Morgan on the head, while a huge slab crashes down right over Johan's location.

_Reflex Saves:  Johan 10 (11) [RR is 10 (11)], Morgan 8 (9) [RR is 10(11)], Loki 1 (7) [RR is 17 (23)], Cosmo 1 (5) [RR is 15 (19)], Anna 20 (20), Kentworthy 17 (17), Simmons 15 (16)_

_Johan and Morgan get pinned by the earth and suffer damage._

_Damage saves:  Johan 14 (18) -- 1L and stunned, Morgan 10 (10) -- 1L and knocked out._

As Simmons quickly comes to the aid of Mr. Morgan, Cosmo leaps over the dirt and grabs hold of the slab of ceiling laying on Johan.  For a moment it seems too heavy, then he bears down and slowly starts to pry it upward, strain obvious on his face.

"Someone... get... Johan... out..." he hisses out.

_Cosmo uses extra effort to gain +2 to natural strength in order to lift the slab enough for someone to get Johan out.  Johan is still pinned._

*New York - Methesda*
*Straightjacket*
Stephanie scans behind her to make sure nobody is listening to her, and gestures you forward.  You lean over the counter and she whispers, "Well, I'm not supposed to talk about office stuff, but I kinda thought it was weird sending trucks out for delivery during rush hour.  We usually schedule deliveries in off hours to avoid traffic, or ship by train or boat.  Maybe when your friends go to talk to Ms. Henry, you should stay out here.  We could sneak into the filing room," she says conspiritorially.

The door behind you bangs closed as Rebound, Sanjay and Monica finally come inside.

*Everyone*
A few minutes turn to five.  Five minutes turn to ten.  Ten minutes turn to twenty.  Stephanie checks often with Ms. Henry, repeatedly appologizing for the delay and assuring you it shouldn't be long as she chats and flirts with Straightjacket non-stop.

Straighjacket, you find out that Stephanie is a hugely outdoorsy type.  Camping, hiking, fishing, skying and especially rock climbing are her cup of tea.  You also get the feeling she just might be exceedinly wealthy, considering she apparently has access to several cabins, chalets and exclusive camping areas.  Needless to say, for you, it's a rather engaging conversation.  Even your Dad, who is leaning on the counter next to you, seems quite impressed.

You are starting to get the feeling that someone is delaying.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 27, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Kevin catch X12 on his way to Master's Wen house.
> 
> "Hey X, I wanted to thank you, for what you have done back at the hospital. And I am sorry about telling I hate you. I didn't mean it, I was lost in my thoughts."





X12 doesn't respond verbally, still very much upset.  He barely gives a nod to Kevin's apology, but quickly heads to Master Wen's.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 27, 2004)

Kevin looks X walking down the path to Wen's house. He whisper to himself

"Don't isolate yourself X. It's not an easy path."

Kevin looks at the sky and see it 's start to being late and he should get something to eat before his training start, even if he is not hungry, as he knows he will need all the energy he can get to pass throught his training.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You are starting to get the feeling that someone is delaying.




Michelle watches the time slowly crawl by and as exciting as watching Straightjacket get hit on is, it was turning into a rather unproductive day. Michelle will get up and walk over towards the girl.

"Hi, can you tell me what room Ms. Henry is in?" Once the girl tells her she will turn to the others.

"Come on, lets go." Michelle will head into the back looking for Ms. Henry's room.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*


> "Hi, can you tell me what room Ms. Henry is in?"



"She's out on the production floor with a client going through a mid-production inspection.  She shouldn't be much longer.  At least I hope not; her next appointment starts in fifteen minutes," Stephanie says, glancing over at a monitor.  "And they just arrived at the security gate.  I'd hoped to squeeze you in between appointments, but you may have to wait some time if she can't finish with her first appointment soon," she says, checking the schedule.  The phone rings and she answers into the headset she's wearing.

"Good morning, Methesda Ironworks.  Stephanie speaking.  How may I help you?"

In the reception area, it's just a large rounded counter, behind which is Stephanie, a large and comfortable waiting area with the door to outside, and a pair of wooden doors on the wall the counter is on, leading, obviously, into the offices.  There are, by the way, a pair of security camera's in here, in each corner above the wooden doors, which cover the whole room.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 28, 2004)

Sanjay does his best to remain awake, but the lack of action cause his fatigue to overcome him.  He's soon slouched in his chair, snoring away.


----------



## Mule (Apr 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Someone... get... Johan... out..." he hisses out.




Randall will leap up beside Cosmo and try to pull Johan from the pile of rubble.

_OOC:  Extra effort if needed._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2004)

*China*
*X12*
You enter the main house and find Li waiting for you.  Seeing your forlorn look, she comes up and gives you a somewhat shy hug, something you are not expecting from the reserved girl.

"The past has troubled you, and I failed to properly help you," she says appologetically.  "But I do not believe that things are as bad as you believe them to be.  Your day will get brighter," she says reassuringly.  "You get to eat with Grandfather, are at a refuge of safety with your friends who care about you, and you even have had a hug from me," she says with a reserved smile.  "And do not forget, you finally get to meet Xi.  I hope meeting him will put some things in a clearer perspective for you," she says as she leads you through the house to areas you've never seen.

As you go, you can't help feeling a bit better for her helpfulness, and you can't help but notice a lot of the intricate decorations the house itself has within it.  Many look ancient, and you have no doubt that if put into a museum collection, the artifacts would be amazing.  Along with armor and weapons, statues, jade carvings, paintings and pottery are arranged tastefully.  You recognize many of the works of art, and know them to be priceless, but where that knowledge originates, you don't know.

Finally, you come to a simple, sliding wood door, like the others you have passed.  Nova stops before opening it and says softly, "Just remember, no matter what happens, nothing in your past, nothing anyone may have done to you, and nothing you may have done and forgotten can make you someone you don't wish to be.  Good luck," she finishes.  She starts retracing her steps away.

You slide the door open, and enter a small, private dining hall.  The room is very bright, the floor mats are padded, and there is a liquor cabinet along the far wall.  At one end, you see a massive entertainment system that makes the institutes main system pale by comparison.  The room even contains a small kitchenette.  But even though you notice all of this, you are most drawn to the table.

A low table to kneel at is in the center, simple fare spread out upon it.  Kneeling at the head of the table is Master Wen.  And kneeling directly across from you... is you.  Well, an older version of you.

"X12 come in.  I introduce you to Xi," Master Wen says in a calm and reassuring voice.  You barely register it as your mind starts racing.

_"It wasn't my fault!" you shouted as the straps were placed around your arms.  The straps jerked tightly as the final one was placed around a wrist._

_"You lead the mission, you are the one who killed the dancing girl I explicitly told you was not to be harmed, you are the one who will pay for the mission mistakes!" the man in the darkened booth boomed through the microphone._

_Strapped spread eagle as you are, there is nothing you can do to deny the fact that you are to be punished, and if the punishment is to be anything like the others you've witnessed, this will not be pleasant._

_A door opens and the other directives, men and women, come in.  Most of the other twelve are impassive.  Directive Seven, with her one eye, looks at you pleadingly, mouthing silently for you to remain quiet._

_"I can't control the actions of others!" you say desperately, fear setting in.  You turn your wrists, trying to channel your powers to burn through the straps, but it doesn't work._

_"Thirty lashes!" the voice shouts.  "Then silence his defiant tongue!"_

_The lashes you took were painful, laced in salt or acid or some sort of enzyme as the whip was.  The burly man who struck you did so with a gleam of joy in his eye, laughing out as you cried out.  Thirty lashes came, and he struck you again, for no reason.  He was not punished.  One of the other directives started forward towards you, but was stopped by a soldier._

_"Back in line!" came the voice.  "Proceed."_

_Your head was jerked up, and you felt a flash of pain as something slid across your throat, then the warmth of your own blood flowing down your chest.  The cut would be fatal soon.  The same directive tried to come to you, again stopped by a soldier.  Directive Seven clenched and unclenched her fists looking at the soldier holding the other Directive, indecision etched on her face.  She took sudden and decisive action._

_Reaching behind her, she pulled a blade from her vest, and in one fluid motion drove it into the neck of the soldier, grabbing his rifle as he dropped to the floor.  She aimed the gun at the punisher._

_"Release him," she said without emotion._

_"Do it," came the voice over the loudspeaker as the other Directive rushed up.  You recognized him now; he was the one that delayed in killing his target.  Weak from blood loss, you slowly lost consciousness as his touch healed your wounds.  You hear him scream as he takes on your injuries, then... blackness._

_You slowly came to, looking around.  You were strapped to a table.  How long you'd been there, you don't know.  A woman stood above you, hand on your head._

_"Was it successful?" a man with a hooded cloak asked._

_"Mostly.  He has some holes in the memories transferred from Directive Three.  But if we continue perfecting the procedure, we may be able to use this method to mentally prepare all future Directives and perhaps correct a few behavioural anomolies in a few others."_

_"Excellent.  Well done, doctor.  Well done indeed."_

You blink your eyes, still focussed on Xi.  He's older than you are, easily by five years and maybe ten, but beyond that, looks exactly like you, with one major exception.  He has a long scar across his throat.

You realize you are standing with your hands protectively over your throat, starying open mouthed at the two.

*Kevin and Raisa*
You make it to the dining hall as Li and Nova are setting out food.  They seem to be having a slight argument.

"Come on, they're just old clothes," Nova says.  She's dressed in a rather form hugging, blue silk dress, with oriental dragons curving about it.

"I do not mind you using my clothing, Nova," Li responds.  "But I would like you to at least ask before simply taking my favorite outfits, or those of my mother," she says rather hotly, her voice getting quite loud, though she quickly composes herself.

"Alright Li, keep your knickers on.  I'll go get something else to wear.  Jeeze," Nova says.  "Hey, Kev, Raisa, Dara," she says as she ducks out through a side door.

"Raisa, Grandfather and Xi are busy.  Could you take Jackal his food, please?" Li asks after a moment.  You see a large bucket of something, on wheels, sitting on the floor, covered.

"Ooo, can I go too?  I wanna see him.  Won't be as scary in the daylight I betcha," Dara says excitedly.

*Arizona - Lockheed*
Loki is able to quickly pull a dusty, dirt covered and somewhat dented Johan from the ground.  Johan notices some fairly deep scratches in his armor and laments a bit that it's definitely broken in now, and probably the reason he's alive.  Cosmo drops the huge slab that was on him with a boom.

Doctor Worthy checks on CEO Morgan, then on Johan, applying some first aid from a kit, which is all Johan really needs after a few minutes.  CEO Morgan's staff is insistant that he go to hospital to be examined.

"A little help," you hear from Anna, who is still rather pinned by her chair.  Cosmo goes over to help her, much to Anna's displeasure, at least you gather from the look she gives him.

Once recovered enough to talk, CEO Morgan is not pleased.  "Ok, I can handle someone stealing from me, but I really draw the line at someone trying to kill me.  I want whoever did this brought to justice!" he exclaims.  "You will have the full co-operation of every staff member, and access to anything regarding this cryogenic research, and if anyone isn't completely helpful, just let me know," he says, handing Johan a card with his private cell-phone number on it.  "Any time of day or night."

"Mr. Morgan, I think it would be best if we did get you to hospital, just to be safe," Mr. Tynes, Morgan's lawyer, says.

"Alright, Wilfrid.  I never argue with my legal counsel," Morgan says, coughing a bit.  As they leave, Vincent overhears another snipet of conversation.

"I think we'll have to bite the bullet and contact SAP and tell them their containers were stolen.  Can you handle that for me?"  Morgan asks Tynes.

"Of course, sir.  I'll contact them on the way to hospital," Mr. Tynes says.

Johan, as you search for the claw Cosmo dropped, you notice that the hole in the wall goes back quite a ways.  Maybe a bit too far back actually.  You look past the wall and can make out the rim of a hole leading downward in the darkness.

Loki, you find the claw. (_Lucky you!_)

Vincent, as Morgan leaves, something gets a hold of your tail.  Looking behind you with your extended range of vision, you see Doctor Worthy has unabashedly taken hold of your tail and is in the process of measuring it!


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 29, 2004)

"I... I didn't kill her... you did... didn't you," X12 whispers, trying to put it all together.  "We have your memories... You led the team... Directive 7... Captain Majors stopped them from killing you.  They... gave me your memories, after I stopped the bleeding... but you're older than me... how long was I there after the incident?  How did you get out of wherever it was?  Who or what are we?!  Who are they?!"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2004)

"Thank you, Mr. Morgan", Johan says as he is assured full co-operation. After Tynes escorts Morgan out, Johan turns to Cosmo.
"Did you not consider the fact that the Mole might not be so stupid as to leave such obvious evidence? Regardless, I have to thank you for getting me out of there."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2004)

"Hi"  Kevin reply to Nova when she gets out. He sits down and take the sticks and start to eat. "Is Jackal going better?" he ask to Li.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2004)

*Arizona - Lockheed*


			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Mr. Morgan", Johan says as he is assured full co-operation. After Tynes escorts Morgan out, Johan turns to Cosmo.
> 
> "Did you not consider the fact that the Mole might not be so stupid as to leave such obvious evidence? Regardless, I have to thank you for getting me out of there."



"What.  The.  Hell.  You _told_ me to pick it up!" he exclaims.  "Though maybe with a half ton of concrete coming down on you, you were _wishing_ you hadn't."

_And you did say for someone to pick it up... back a page  _

*China*
*Kevin and Raisa*



> "Is Jackal going better?" he ask to Li.




"Grandfather says he will learn to control his anger," Li says.  "But he frightens me, and I do not think he's a very nice person, even under the fur and claws."

Carl finally comes in.

"Hey, no Master Wen?" he asks.

"No.  He is busy with Xi and X12 this morning.  Once we are done, Nova and I will helping you with your training schedules," Li replies.

Carl rolls his eyes.  "I don't know how much that's gonna help.  I'm gonna be afraid of breaking you."

Li gets a slightly confused look on her face.  "I do not think you would do that, yes?"

Nova comes back, dressed in a simple training gi, plopping down next to Li.  "There, all changed.  So, we all ready for some hi speed, Wen-style super secret trainin' techniques?"

*X12*
Xi looks at Master Wen, a bit confused, unsure of what to say.  He looks distinctly uncomfortable, and perhaps a bit frightened.

"Come, sit now," Master Wen says.  "You speak in confusion.  Xi not know what you talking about.  He not have full memory of past, like you.  But maybe both know things help each other remember.  So sit and organize mind, then ask questions."

Master Wen speaks his words slowly and calmly, and his frozen gesture for you to sit, along with his unwavering stare, calms you enough to get you to the table and sit.  As you do, you notice Xi relax visably, as if he was ready to spring either at you, or away; you can't be certain which.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2004)

*OoC:* I think I misremembered what I wrote.  I had at least three different alternates of what to put in there, and I thought I didn't put that one. 
How many more screw ups like that, and Johan's Photographic Memory is a goner? 

*IC:* "I did?"
Johan looks _very_ confused... and scared. 
"I couldn't have forgotten something like that... I never forget anything..."
His eyes dart from one to another, almost like he was suddenly surrounded by strangers. But slowly he starts to calm down.
"It must have been the concussion... Or perhaps I was angry at myself for not realising it soon enough, thus endangering us all, and I was channeling it to Cosmo..."
Now calm again, his reason pushing away the shock, Johan turns back to Cosmo.
"I am sorry for blaming you for my own mistake, I'm not sure what came over me."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2004)

Carl said:
			
		

> "I don't know how much that's gonna help.  I'm gonna be afraid of breaking you."




"Well, it will be a good training into holding your punch and containing your emotion. It seems you need it."



			
				Nova said:
			
		

> "There, all changed.  So, we all ready for some hi speed, Wen-style super secret trainin' techniques?"




"Ready? Yeah. Willing? My body would need another day to get back from the training of yesterday. My muscle still hurt a bit."


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Come, sit now," Master Wen says.  "You speak in confusion.  Xi not know what you talking about.  He not have full memory of past, like you.  But maybe both know things help each other remember.  So sit and organize mind, then ask questions."
> 
> Master Wen speaks his words slowly and calmly, and his frozen gesture for you to sit, along with his unwavering stare, calms you enough to get you to the table and sit.  As you do, you notice Xi relax visably, as if he was ready to spring either at you, or away; you can't be certain which.




Sitting down, X12 breathes a few moments, and then starts to speak.  "The most vivid memories I have so far involve three others like myself -- Directive 7, Directive 9, and another whose Directive number I'm not sure of, but who should possess a horrid scar across his throat like Xi.

"My memories about Directive 7 and Directive 9 are mostly training sessions, during which I learned to harness some of my regenerative powers, and during which we were taught marksmanship, weapons, and martial combat.  These sessions often involved brutal discipline and injury to other Directives.  More recently, I remembered a botched assassination attempt, in which the leader came down from his vantage after other Directives failed to take down the guards... he killed a young girl in the process of taking out the primary target.

Just a few moments ago... when I came in... I saw what they did to the leader as punishment.  They cut his throat -- would have let him bleed to death in front of all the Directives, if Directive 7 hadn't managed to stop them, and another Directive had not used his healing abilities to stop the bleeding.  Up until now... I thought the leader was me.  But now... I think the leader was you," he says, gesturing towards Xi, "and the healer was me.  Unfortunately, that also means I'm the one that missed the guard during the assassination, according to what the leader remembered.  After that incident, something happened, I'm not sure what... but I think they somehow used that Directive's memories as training for the other Directives... which means I don't know whose memories I'm really experiencing."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 29, 2004)

Michelle walks over to where Sanjay is sleeping, her back to the cameras, and kicks him in the foot to waking him up. "Guys, come over here for a second," she says addressing Rebound, Straightjacket and Monica. Once everyone is together she will address them in a low voice.

"Ok, I was hoping that we could do this diplomatically but it's pretty clear to me that we are getting the brush off here. So I think it's time for a more direct approach. John you seem pretty friendly with the reciptionist, see if you can find out where they keep the back up hard copy information once the distraction starts head there and search for any info you can find."

"I'm going to find a computer terminal and try to hack into the network, I am no where near as good as Johan but I will give it a try, you can help me if you want Rebound or you can help John, your choice."

"You two are going to be the distraction,"  she says looking at Sanjay and Monica. "Try and keep them occupied so the rest of us can do our thing. Don't do anything too crazy and try to stick close by it's more then likely going to turn into a fire fight. Give John about 10 minutes before you start so he can get the info from the girl."

Any questions? Any suggestions? If you think this is a stupid plan, nows the time to say something.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2004)

*Arizona - Methesda*


> "I did?"
> Johan looks _very_ confused... and scared.
> "I couldn't have forgotten something like that... I never forget anything..."
> His eyes dart from one to another, almost like he was suddenly surrounded by strangers. But slowly he starts to calm down.
> ...



"I'd say a ton of dirt and concrete," Anna says as she rolls up beside Cosmo near the edge of the dirt and punches him in the leg.  "Jerk," she says with a glare at him.  Cosmo just rolls his eyes.

"Well, jeeze, next time should I leave him in the hole?" he asks with a sarcastic shake of his head.

Which of course reminds Johan that he spotted a hole leading down inside the hole in the wall created by the avalanche.

*China*
*Kevin*


> "Well, it will be a good training into holding your punch and containing your emotion. It seems you need it."
> 
> "Ready? Yeah. Willing? My body would need another day to get back from the training of yesterday. My muscle still hurt a bit."



Carl just snorts in response.  "I know how to pull my punches.  If I didn't, X would still be lyin' out cold outside."

"Master Wen's first days are notorious for draining a person," Nova says.  "You'll get a heavy workout from us and it'll seem like cake."

*X12*
Xi is obviously uncomfortable with your attention to his throat scar, and moreso by your description of it.  Both he and Master Wen listen as you talk.

"Some of this, I remember too," Xi says in a raspy voice that makes it sound painful to speak with.  "I remember hanging from a ceiling and being shot by those that look like us, and I remember a woman with a number seven on the back of her neck purposefully missing me.  She replaced me as the target; I was forced to watch as they shot her repeatedly," he says, pausing, his eyes looking more over you, seeming distant.

"I remember being injected with poisons and contagions, only to be given antidotes moments before death.  Over and over, until I was no longer affected by them.  And the videos we would watch in the training halls," he says, not elaborating, pausing for a long while.

"I remember being given a mission.  An assassination.  Then... then I felt someone draw a blade across my throat.  And heard _him_.  The man, always cloaked and in shadow, always observing, always punishing me for the slightest failure.  And always bringing bringing us back from near death with the two that could heal with their touch."  His eyes regained focus again.

"In all my visions, I wished I could just die, but I knew he wouldn't let me.  You or the other one of us with the 13 on his neck always were allowed to heal us.  I swore I would kill you for that," he says, but he makes no indication of any hostile intent.

"But most of all, I dream of our escape.  She came to us at night, the woman with the seven on her neck, like I have a three and you a twelve.  She stole in and killed the guards and freed us.  There was an explosion... and..." he slows, eyes closed as if he is trying to remember but can't.  "And then we were outside, in a snowy forest and being chased down a road.  I remember nearly being caught.  An ambush by soldiers.  Many of us were shot and injured.  I saw seven shot and she shouted for us to run," he says.  

"The rest is disjointed images I get in my dreams.  Pieces of things that make no sense.  It's all unclear.  The only things I remember clearly are those since I woke up in a small Chinese village a year and a half ago.  I wish the visions would stop.  I do not want to remember more of my past.  I had not had any visions for nearly seven months, until you arrived.  I would be happy if it stayed that way.  I will not go back to being some number, or an killing machine."

His final words are spoken with surprising vehemence, or perhaps not so surprising, given what bits and pieces you yourself know of what you've both been through.

"No memory can change who you wish to be," Master Wen says reassuringly.

*New York - Methesda*
"I think I'm better off as part of the distraction.  After all, I look pretty harmless when I'm in bouncing form, but I'm not real good at sneaky," Rebound says.

"I'm good at distractions," Monica says with a grin, pulling a dozey Sanjay along with her.  "Time to get focussed Mr. Sleepy," she says, smacking him hard on the butt to wake him up.


----------



## Deva (Apr 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ooo, can I go too?  I wanna see him.  Won't be as scary in the daylight I betcha," Dara says excitedly.




"He's not some carnival side show freak to be stared at for your amusement," Raisa says evenly, unimpressed. "But I will ask him since you kinda saw him anyway."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Grandfather says he will learn to control his anger," Li says.  "But he frightens me, and I do not think he's a very nice person, even under the fur and claws."




She wrinkles her nose as she walks over to the bucket. "I'm sure this is all nutritious and good for him, but the presentation is lacking. Maybe if you stopped treating him like an animal he'd stop acting like one and wouldn't frighten you so much. Its obvious that you haven't taken the time to get to know Michael, else you'd realize there's more to him than just the Jackal. But if you're too shallow and narrow minded to see beyond the fur and claw, well then that's your trauma."

Pushing the bucket out of the main house, Raisa will head over to the dojo whether or not Dara follows. She'll rap her knuckles on the side of the door before sliding it open and pushing the bucket just inside the dojo. She pokes her head inside with a smile. "The room service around here sucks. How have you put up with it these weeks? You really should complain to management."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *New York - Methesda*
> "I think I'm better off as part of the distraction.  After all, I look pretty harmless when I'm in bouncing form, but I'm not real good at sneaky," Rebound says.




I don't think any of us are that good at being sneaky but go where you think you think is best.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm good at distractions," Monica says with a grin, pulling a dozey Sanjay along with her.  "Time to get focussed Mr. Sleepy," she says, smacking him hard on the butt to wake him up.




Lets just make sure that the distraction doesn't end up on the 6:00 o'clock news. OK?


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 29, 2004)

"One of the Directives could control fire, and I think... whatever they did to us after the mission involving the girl... might have transferred some of that power to the others; there was a fire in my room back at EPIC headquarters after a flashback that I can't quite recall.  I know of the man you speak of, the man in shadows; I've heard his voice as well in my reveries.

"If my memories are his, and not my own... then I need to know the truth.  I don't want to be a number... but I don't want to be hollow, either --  I need my past to understand my present and figure out my future.  I don't want to worry that something they did to us back there, or something they made us do back then will come back to haunt me now, or take away from me what I've become.  If they can imprint your memories on others, and black our memories like I think they have... what else might they have done to us?  And what about before them -- who was I before that?  Did we have a family?  Did we have a life before they broke us?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2004)

Johan shakes his head once more.
"Regardless, I noticed that there is a larger hole behind the one in the wall. But before we go opening it any wider, we might want to ask for some proper equipment this time around."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2004)

*China*
*Raisa*


> "He's not some carnival side show freak to be stared at for your amusement," Raisa says evenly, unimpressed. "But I will ask him since you kinda saw him anyway."



_Know what I think?_ Dara says to you mentally.  _I think someone's getting sweet on the big furry guy!_ she teases.



> She wrinkles her nose as she walks over to the bucket. "I'm sure this is all nutritious and good for him, but the presentation is lacking. Maybe if you stopped treating him like an animal he'd stop acting like one and wouldn't frighten you so much. Its obvious that you haven't taken the time to get to know Michael, else you'd realize there's more to him than just the Jackal. But if you're too shallow and narrow minded to see beyond the fur and claw, well then that's your trauma."



"We have tried, Raisa," Li says, looking down.  "But now that he has become this creature, he cannot feed himself normally.  I spent most of the first days he was here with him, even after he changed with the moon.  I tried to teach him to hold utensils, so he could feed himself.  I offered to feed him when he could not master that," her voice is very quiet when she says the last of that.  Her hands too are trembling a bit.  After taking a moment to compose herself, floding her hands inside her sleeves, she continues.

"The circle has been painted on the floor for a reason.  Even he knows it is necessary, both when he is Michael and when he is the Jackal.   And I never treated him poorly."



> "The room service around here sucks. How have you put up with it these weeks? You really should complain to management."



Michael's head whips around towards the door and he squints against the sunlight entering the dojo.  When he recognizes his voice, he rises up.  "I was wondering what was taking so long with," he starts, pausing when you roll the bucket in.  "The bucket," he says, letting out a long sigh.  "I don't think 'Thank You' would quite convey my feelings at being fed from that," he says dryly.

He looks over past you and you groan inwardly as you see yourself from another position mentally, as Dara waves at Jackal.

"Oh great, feeding time is going to be a spectator sport now?" he says with a growl.  "I like seeing people, but not when I have to eat out of that thing," he says.

*X12*
"We are exactly what they made us to be, at least on the outside," Xi responds.  "Thirteen of us, male and female, virtually identical, couldn't be natural.  Perhaps we are genetically engineered?  Perhaps whoever made us didn't expect for us to posess free will?

"But I have none of _his_ memories, at least none I've experienced.  And I don't think I have any of yours.  I am not sure that I want any more of mine.  I only wish to live, and that is something I did not wish to do in my visions.  

"Master Wen has convinced me to try to help you trigger your own memories, if you wish.  Many things have triggered visions in the past.  I can lead you through the same events that triggered my memories, and see if they trigger yours.  I am... not comfortable doing this.  When I had my first vision, it was when a drunkard was threatening people with a sword.  When my mind cleared, he was dead by my hands.  I do not wish to have anything like that happen again because of me."

"You show him power, Xi," Master Wen says.

Xi sighs, but does as he is told.  He picks up the simple glass cup before him.  Without any outward sign of his powers, the cup turns to white powder and falls to the table.  "I did that to the man with the sword," he says.

*New York - Methesda*


> Lets just make sure that the distraction doesn't end up on the 6:00 o'clock news. OK?



"Does that mean no naked jaunts by all the security cameras?" she says with a devilish grin.  "C'mon Sport.  Get movin' Thumper," she says, pushing the two boys out the door.

"Hey, where are they going?" Stephanie asks, unsure of what is happening.

"So, what sort of diversion should we create, gents?" she says, slipping an arm into each of the boys arms once they are outside.

*Arizona - Lockheed*


> "Regardless, I noticed that there is a larger hole behind the one in the wall. But before we go opening it any wider, we might want to ask for some proper equipment this time around."




"Looks pretty stable," Cosmo says.  "Maybe if we just send goat boy down?  He's been all up about the fact that if he presses himself, he can do that Carl vibrate through walls thing.  Should be safe enough.  Hey!  Goat boy!  Get over here!" he shouts.  "He's so going to try to hit me for that," he grins at Loki, Johan and Anna.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 29, 2004)

"I would very much like to see what you have seen, and find out if there are other memories we share, or things I remember differently.  I need to know -- want to know who I was before all this.  If they made us, then your powers have obvious applications in battle, but mine make little sense; why have an empathic healer, if they could engineer us to exhibit different powers?  And the others... if there are 13 of us, then what happened to the other 10 -- I've seen you, and Directive 7 in person... did the others escape, or were they recaptured?

"I've done... terrible things to people during memories.  I shot the Jackal down in the swimming area at EPIC during a memory.  I beat a fellow student severely during a training exercise during the course of a memory.  I attacked Li during the course of a dance lesson that trigger the assassination memory, and left some marks on her that I did not recognize -- lacerations of some sort that I didn't think I was capable of inflicting without healing them by touch.  I fear that I am a danger to others... but I have to know -- in knowing... I think I can accept what I was, and learn to recognize and control the flow of these memories."


----------



## buzzard (Apr 29, 2004)

"So what exactly do you expect me to say to her? 'So, now that you've know me to ten minutes, could you please point out where in the building your sensitive files are so I can peruse them when I get a chance?' I'm kinda of the opinion that maybe we should go get a warrant. EPIC does have law enforcement status, and if they aren't cooperating we see a judge. "

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2004)

"I would rather you leave the insults to such a time that we are not on a mission, Cosmo. While it could make him push harder just to show you how much better he is, it also creates unnecessary tension."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *New York - Methesda*
> "Does that mean no naked jaunts by all the security cameras?" she says with a devilish grin.




I'd rather you didn't but if you want your naked body attached to every actresses head on the internet, hey who am I to say no. She tells her returning the devilish grin



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, where are they going?" Stephanie asks, unsure of what is happening.




My friend was starting to fall asleep, they went outside to get some air.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 30, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "So what exactly do you expect me to say to her? 'So, now that you've know me to ten minutes, could you please point out where in the building your sensitive files are so I can peruse them when I get a chance?' I'm kinda of the opinion that maybe we should go get a warrant. EPIC does have law enforcement status, and if they aren't cooperating we see a judge."




We don't have the time to wait for a search warrent. Remember this company is under federal investigation, it supplies weapons to ALF and the Rose indicate.

Come on it's obvious she's into you, I'm surprised that she hasn't lept over the counter and ripped your clothes off. Just charm the information out of her.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 30, 2004)

"Huh?  Wuh?  Distraction?" Neutron slurs, having gotten just enough rest for it not to make a difference, other than make him really tired.  He half-listens to the conversation before being pushed out the door by Monica.

Walking outside, he thinks a moment about the distraction.  "Hmmm, bouncy-dude, tiger-girl, and me...distraction...Loki should have been in our group.  Let's blame Michelle for that."  He thinks a moment more.  "Well, we need to do something that doesn't attract attention to us, 'cause that'll automatically make the news.  I'm stumped.  What do you think, Rebound?"


----------



## Deva (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He looks over past you and you groan inwardly as you see yourself from another position mentally, as Dara waves at Jackal.
> 
> "Oh great, feeding time is going to be a spectator sport now?" he says with a growl.  "I like seeing people, but not when I have to eat out of that thing," he says.




Raisa steps fully into the dojo, bucket with her, and looks back at Dara. "No, it won't be." She slides the door shut, mentally asking Dara to give her the chance to talk to him first. "And I won't stay any longer than you want me to either. But you will have to help me out since I'm new at this." 

"And about Dara? You should know, she's already sorta seen you. There was this little incident that I'm sure you heard about. The one with the psycho hose beast from hell and me ending up with brain mush and Dara going all Vulcan mind meld to save my stupid ass? Well, Dara's stuck in my head now and sees pretty much everything I see." She looks up at Michael and smiles sheepishly.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> We don't have the time to wait for a search warrent. Remember this company is under federal investigation, it supplies weapons to ALF and the Rose indicate.
> 
> Come on it's obvious she's into you, I'm surprised that she hasn't lept over the counter and ripped your clothes off. Just charm the information out of her.




"Whether or not she worships me has no bearing on whether or not we'll be doing something illegal. I hate to break it to you, but we're not above the law. As I recall our best threat is to sic the FBI on these folks if they don't cooperate. Why don't we do that? I say we have the secretary find some high up muckety-muck and explain that if we don't see someone of consequence right now, the FBI wil be pulling this place apart to the studs in the walls before the day is over. I don't intend to get in a fight with some civilains who might have broken the law. I don't do judge, jury and executioner even if you might want to. "

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

*China*
*X12*
"Do you expect to find some happy memory lurking in your mind?  Some sort of family you've forgotten?" Xi says incredulously.  "We were made; there is no other explanation.  Made to be assassins and killers.  You can try to analyze and rationalize, but that is what we were supposed to be.  And an empathic healer would be ideal for any combat unit.  Even if he's unconscious or dying, he can still heal.  It is either that or you were just the prototype for the other healer."

*Raisa*
"Ah," Michael grunts.  He shifts uncomfortably, glaring at the bucket.  "Well then, I guess I will have to suffer a bit more embarassment then.  Let's get this over with; I may not like it, but I only get fed once a day.  Just," he says with a canine sigh.  "Just take the damn lid off and push it to me with a staff or something," he says with great distaste.

_But I wanna see Jackal,_ you hear Dara say mentally.  Obviously Michael does too.

*Kevin*
You and Carl finish breakfast and Li clears the table.  Once done, she and Nova drag you over to the dojo, collecting Dara along the way, where your first training session begins.  It is about ten times less strenuous than yesterdays session.  Li has you pair off with Dara, and Nova pairs off with Carl, who is soon, and repeatedly, tossed to the ground.

"Still worried about breaking me, big man?" Nova quips as she tosses him across the dojo.  To your surprise, Carl doesn't get up.  "Come on, Carl.  I'm still in the mood to school you some," Nova teases.  Carl still doesn't get up.

*Arizona - Lockheed*
"Yeah, but it's fun," Cosmo smirks.

Vince comes over, Dr. Worthy trailing him making notes on a pad.  "Next time you call me Goat Boy, I'm gonna..."

"Yeah, yeah, whatever," Cosmo says.  "Go check out the hole in there," Cosmo says.  "You're the only one who can do it safely, what with you able to become all ghostlike."

"It's not that easy," Vince says.  "I mean, I n..."

"Well, if you're chicken, I guess I can do it," Cosmo says calmly.

There's a puff of dust as Vince disappears down the small tunnel created by the avalanche, then vanishes down the hole.  A few moments later, he pops his head up.  "Hey, Loki!  I can see in the dark and all, but I you might wanna come and bring Agent Simmons with you!  There's a huge tunnel, and tire tracks!"

"Damnit, Johnson was right.  I'll never hear the end of this," Agent Simmons says, heading up the passage to the hole.

Dr. Kentworthy approaches Johan and Anna.  "Perhaps while your colleagues are exploring the tunnel, you would like to learn about the cryogenic containers that were stolen?"

*New York - Methesda*
*Sanjay*
"I dunno," he says.  You hear something from the warehouses, and looking over, you see several workers, along with several well dressed observers standing outside the open main doors, discussing something.  "We could go say hi," Rebound suggests.  "That oughta create a distraction."

As you watch, a hover-car limosine drives up, pulling right up to the front doors.  The oriental driver, dressed in his livery, opens the back door and a large caucasian man steps out.  He looks over to you and looks a bit surprised to find you there, but says nothing to you, heading instead into the offices with four significantly smaller, oriental men who have the appearance of bodyguards..  That must be Ms. Henry's next appointment.

He looks oddly familiar, but you can't quite place him.

*Michelle and Straightjacket*
As you argue in hushed tones, the door opens and a well dressed Caucasian man comes in, flanked by four smaller oriental bodyguards.  Michelle thinks there's something familiar about the burly man, but can't quite place where she's seen him.  Straightjacket is facing away from the door.

Having left you to your secret conversation and returned to work, Stephanie looks up as the men enter.

"It's good to see you again, Mr. Murphy," she says cheerfully, causing Straighjacket to spin around at the mention of the name.  "Ms. Henry is just wrapping things up with another client, but I can take you to the warehouse if you like?  Oh, and you're in luck too!  An EPIC team is here today hoping to speak with Ms. Henry as well.  A few are outside getting some air, but that's the Metal Mistress and Str..."

"Straightjacket.  Yeah.  We've met," he says, a cocky grin on his face.  "They'll give anyone fancy names these days."

Now Michelle remembers where she's seen him.  It's the Headsman.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 30, 2004)

"As I recall Mr. Murphy, you should be in prison for murder. Do you have some really good excuse, or do I apprehend you now?"

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
*Straightjacket and Michelle*


			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "As I recall Mr. Murphy, you should be in prison for murder. Do you have some really good excuse, or do I apprehend you now?"



"Murder?  Boy, didn't you hear?" he says with some surprise.  "I got released by M-Tac when I was cleared of all those charges.  Turns out that Sho Tanaka woman was using mind control powers on both me and Miss Toan, along with most of her bodyguards.  Terrible thing, that mind control," he says.  "She's gonna come back to the country to testify later this year," he adds.

"Miss Toan is still all broken up over what she did, especially to that York kid.  I hear he made a full recovery though.  I didn't see him with the others; where's he at?" he asks.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> *X12*
> "Do you expect to find some happy memory lurking in your mind?  Some sort of family you've forgotten?" Xi says incredulously.  "We were made; there is no other explanation.  Made to be assassins and killers.  You can try to analyze and rationalize, but that is what we were supposed to be.  And an empathic healer would be ideal for any combat unit.  Even if he's unconscious or dying, he can still heal.  It is either that or you were just the prototype for the other healer."




X12 pauses for a moment, taking a deep breath.  "I don't expect happy memories -- but I want my memories, regardless of what they may be.  Whoever they are, they took my past from me, even if it was a brutal existence wrought with ever-present torture and control - at least it was something, anything except for a black space of time.  I want to know who they are, I want to know everything they made me do... I want to know when, where... They made us into slaves -- they took away our freedom, our personalities, forced us to do horrible things for whatever purpose, and now I want to know the reasons.  To find the reasons, I need my past -- even if the answers aren't completely there, then at least the leads to where I can find them will be.

"We killed for them.  We tortured each other at their command.  And then they carved up our minds to keep the truth about ourselves from us.  I want that truth back... and then, if I can, I will make them pay for what they did to us."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2004)

Kevin is traning with Dara, when he see that Carl doesn't react to Nova's taunt. Losing hos concentration, he get hit by Dara.

"Ouch!" Blocking the next blow. "Stop for a moment!" He looks at Carl. "What is he doing? Sleeping? I should have tought of it to take my day off..."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2004)

"Yes, that would be preferrable to just standing and waiting", Johan says.


----------



## Mule (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Hey, Loki!  I can see in the dark and all, but I you might wanna come and bring Agent Simmons with you!  There's a huge tunnel, and tire tracks!"



"Why am I not surprised?"  Loki will follow Vince down the hole and into the tunnel.  He will create an orb of light for those who can't see in the dark.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 30, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
"Sorry!" Dara says.  "I didn't mean to!  You gotta warn me before you stop paying attention."

Li quickly makes her way over to Carl.  "Are you injured?" she asks, kneeling down next to him.  She helps him sit up.  You can see a huge bruise forming on the back of his head and neck.  She retrieves a wet cloth and applies it to the back of Carl's head.

"Nova, this is training, not full-blown combat.  I can understand someone accidentally injuring someone, like Dara did striking Kevin when he stopped defending himself, but this is inexcuseable," Li says.

Nova rolls her eyes.  "It's just a bruise.  He'll be fine," Nova says.  "Won't ya, Carl?"

"Uh... what?  Yeah uh... sure," he says, looking very dazed.  "Heel's fine.  It's my head that hurts."

Nova laughs, Dara giggles and even Li can't help but smirk at the comment.

"Wha?" asks Carl.

"I will finish the morning training with Carl.  You can supervise Dara and Kevin.  And remember, please; this is not full contact.  This is training only."

The next hour is practice strikes and throws with you, Dara and Nova.  Carl's work out is very much less rigorous for most of the hour, though picks up in pace as his head clears.

*X12*
"And if remembering gives them a way to control you again, would you want that?  Or had you even considered that you might return to being an assassin if you remember everything?  Maybe you want to..." Xi says.

"I will still help you, though I do not think you have thought this three.  And do not include me in any of your plans for vengeance.  I do not wish to be discovered by the man in my dreams."

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Johan*
Doctor Kentworthy leads you and Anna back into the lab itself, and shows you some of the most detailed schematics you've ever seen.  The capability of the cryogenic freezers is such that not only can it house the most deadly of virus', it has built in elimination devices should a seal break, jeapordizing containment.  The power supply is fission based, and should last, theoretically, forever.  Each would require a crane, or Raisa or John, to lift, and were specifically designed to fit in the trucks that had been stolen.  It's obvious Dr. Kentworthy is extremely proud of the technology he developed, and very distressed that it has been stolen.  He's also more than a little puzzled, since the freezing units have no uses other than the one it was developed for.

"South American Pharmaceuticals will be very unhappy to hear of the robbery.  Delivery was to take place tomorrow," Kenworthy explains.

Doctor Worthy, who has been left out of the conversation, also explains that they were in final testing and she'd developed a non-harmful synthetic viral simulation nanobot, using natural substances found in various plants from around the world.

"The nanobots are suspended in an pure water semisolid, and mimic the properties of some of the most lethal viral agents known to man, without harmful side effects.  It let us test the containment units without risk by scanning for the nanobots.  Similar nanobots are used in the failsafe seals, and can eliminate any virus known, and hopefully any unknown.  The only problem with the nanobots is that the biological portion of the nanobots are toxic to humans if injected directly into the bloodstream.  Not fatally so, but it would make someone quite ill.  I'm more than a little upset that a good portion of our prepared samples of simulated pathogen was stolen along with the freezers.  And they're not in range of our in house scanners now," she adds.

You can tell she's very proud of her contribution, but Kentworthy was rolling his eyes through the entire speech.  Anna is much more interested in the freezers as well, still pouring over the designs.

*Vince, Loki*
The tunnel is huge, big enough for the trucks.  You notice telltale claw marks along the walls.  It goes nearly straight, farther than you can see.  While Loki and Vince can see well, Simmons is restricted to Loki's created light.  He takes several photos as you move.

"I wonder where this comes out," Simmons asks.  "May as well find out," he says, heading down the tunnel at a brisk pace.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 30, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "Whether or not she worships me has no bearing on whether or not we'll be doing something illegal. I hate to break it to you, but we're not above the law. As I recall our best threat is to sic the FBI on these folks if they don't cooperate. Why don't we do that? I say we have the secretary find some high up muckety-muck and explain that if we don't see someone of consequence right now, the FBI wil be pulling this place apart to the studs in the walls before the day is over. I don't intend to get in a fight with some civilains who might have broken the law. I don't do judge, jury and executioner even if you might want to. "




Michelle stares at the boy for a few stunned moments.

Are you kidding me here? Did you not read the mission assignment? What part of don't be afraid to use force did you not get? If Thunder wanted to rattle his saber he could have sent over a dozen lawyers and if you had such a big problem with this why wait till now to say something? Afraid that getting your hand's dirty will tarnish your image with all your fans? Those trucks were designed to hold the worst viruses known to man and...



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "It's good to see you again, Mr. Murphy," she says cheerfully, causing Straighjacket to spin around at the mention of the name. "Ms. Henry is just wrapping things up with another client, but I can take you to the warehouse if you like? Oh, and you're in luck too! An EPIC team is here today hoping to speak with Ms. Henry as well. A few are outside getting some air, but that's the Metal Mistress and Str..."
> 
> "Straightjacket. Yeah. We've met," he says, a cocky grin on his face. "They'll give anyone fancy names these days."
> 
> Now Michelle remembers where she's seen him. It's the Headsman.




_"Just once I would like things to work out without added complications."_ Michelle thinks to herself when she recognises the Headsman.

As Straightjacket and the Headsman glare at one another, Michelle will side step behind Straightjacket and activate her comunicator.

Heads up, the Headsman and the Rose Indicate is here, we might need backup.


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> "And if remembering gives them a way to control you again, would you want that?  Or had you even considered that you might return to being an assassin if you remember everything?  Maybe you want to..." Xi says.
> 
> "I will still help you, though I do not think you have thought this three.  And do not include me in any of your plans for vengeance.  I do not wish to be discovered by the man in my dreams."




X12 sighs.  "If they wanted to, I'm sure they could try to control us again, remembering or not, Xi -- if they had the power over us they did then, I can't believe they couldn't attempt to exercise it over us now if they chose.  Maybe, in knowing who I was... I'll find a way to stop them from hurting me again... or a way to hurt them like they hurt me.

"I don't want you to help me find them, after I have my memories.  Stay here, live however you want -- I want to know.  I will not live in terror of a bogeyman that I can barely remember, even if he does frighten me.  I would rather return to whatever life they made for us than live in fear, or live not knowing.

"I don't know who I am.  They took that from me.  Or they never gave it to me... regardless I want to know.  Your Master said that no memory can change who you wish to be -- I don't know what I wish to be, because I don't truly know who I was.  All I know is that I don't wish to be a killer -- trying to reconcile myself to that memory isn't possible; I can't be that kind of man -- it was impossible trying to be that kind of man when I thought it was my memory... thinking I slit her throat so methodically and coldly... I can't do now... knowing it's not even my memory."


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2004)

"Impressive work. It is a pity that your achievments were stolen."

*OoC:* Spending a HP for inspiration, since I'm running out of ideas. Lets hope Johan can come up with better ideas than me (somehow I doubt that Johan suddenly grapping Anna and kissing her would seem coherent with how he's been acting )


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Johan*
_HP spent, and I actually have some insight for you.  Here's what you realize:_

_The cryogenic containers were heading to South American Pharmaceuticals (SAP), something ARIS has some information on (see website -- organizations)._
_Delivery was scheduled for tomorrow which would indicate that the containers are planned for use now._
_The containers are used to house deadly virus' safely, with nanobot safety seals that would destroy a virus before it could escape containment._
_The containers, planned for use now, that are specially constructed to house deadly virus', have been stolen._
_While they normally wouldn't be trackable... I urge you to re-read carefully Dr. Worthy's little speech, presented here so you don't need to scroll back.  It appears some of what she said is more important, given the above information._
"The nanobots are suspended in an pure water semisolid, and mimic the properties of some of the most lethal viral agents known to man, without harmful side effects. *It let us test the containment units without risk by scanning for the nanobots.* Similar nanobots are used in the failsafe seals, and can eliminate any virus known, and hopefully any unknown. The only problem with the nanobots is that the biological portion of the nanobots are toxic to humans if injected directly into the bloodstream. Not fatally so, but it would make someone quite ill. I'm more than a little upset that *a good portion of our prepared samples of simulated pathogen was stolen along with the freezers. And they're not in range of our in house scanners now,*" she adds.​_Hope that helps _

*New York - Methesda*


> Heads up, the Headsman and the Rose Indicate is here, we might need backup.



Michelle activates her intercom and all of your intercoms relay the message, including Straightjackets suit comm.

*Michelle and Straightjacket*
"Actually, I prefer Mr. Murphy, or just Murphy," Murphy says with a shake of his head.  

"Headsman, he was a creation of Tanaka, not me.  I'm just a bodyguard.  And we're just here to pick up my new body armor and the armor for the rest of the Toan family bodyguards," he says calmly.  "We're not getting in a fight.  I may not be a big fan of this new powered armor crap, but that armor I was stuffed into when I went up against you kids is just the sort of thing we need to do our jobs better."


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2004)

"Say hi??" Neutron says.  "What the hell kinda distraction is...hey, you guys know that guy?"  He smiles and nods as the man passes him.  The smile turns to a frown once he and his guards have passed.  After they enter the building, he says, "That dude looks like a whole lot of trouble. He brought ninjas with him.  Nothing good ever comes from ninjas."

Once they get Michelle's comunication, he nods.  "See, I toldya.  Let's get ready for trouble..."  Re-entering the buidlingm he says,  "So Henry won't see us, but she'll see this dude?  I smell something, and either my buddy Rebound, here, stepped in some dog crap, or we have a problem."


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

Li said:
			
		

> "I will finish the morning training with Carl.  You can supervise Dara and Kevin.  And remember, please; this is not full contact.  This is training only."




"Bah! I've seen worst, and if you hit me that hard, I'll mimic X's regenetive power next time I see him..."


----------



## Deva (May 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ah," Michael grunts.  He shifts uncomfortably, glaring at the bucket.  "Well then, I guess I will have to suffer a bit more embarassment then.  Let's get this over with; I may not like it, but I only get fed once a day.  Just," he says with a canine sigh.  "Just take the damn lid off and push it to me with a staff or something," he says with great distaste.




She looks down at the bucket with the same distate on her face as was in Michael's voice. "There's got to be something else you can do, something not so, well, degrading." A brief second later her eyes light up  as an idea comes to her. "Hang on a sec, I'll be right back."

She runs back to the main house and straight for the kitchen. She grabs the largest wok she can find and runs back to the dojo. Closing the door behind her she sets the bowl-like pan on the lid of the bucket. "I got thinking that you could hold the bowl between your hands, eat it that way instead of putting your head in a bucket like some animal."

Raisa lifts the lid and fills the wok with whatever is inside the bucket. She moves toward the edge of the circle, her toes right on the painted line and holds it out to Michael. "Unless you would prefer the bucket?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2004)

*OoC:* See? I knew I should've paid more attention to that speech of hers.

*IC:* "The SAP will surely lose great amounts of resources due to the delayed delivery of the containers... I surely hope they haven't ordered samples of a virus, counting on having the necessary containment units when the samples arrive.
But you said that it is possible for you to scan for the nanobots? Would it be possible to relay the required information to us? I'm sure EPIC has access to more powerful scanners, and we could locate the containers that way."


----------



## buzzard (May 1, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle stares at the boy for a few stunned moments.
> 
> Are you kidding me here? Did you not read the mission assignment? What part of don't be afraid to use force did you not get? If Thunder wanted to rattle his saber he could have sent over a dozen lawyers and if you had such a big problem with this why wait till now to say something? Afraid that getting your hand's dirty will tarnish your image with all your fans? Those trucks were designed to hold the worst viruses known to man and...




"What part of EPIC being a sanctioned law enforcement agency did you not get? This is the NAA, not some tin pot dictatorship. You don't go trampling the rights of people just because you suspect things. Your attitude has all the charm of the gulag. Maybe before the next outing you should get Dara to incorporate jackboots into your costume. Whether or not my actions have bearing on any public image, what is right and legal are what they are. You want to commit felonies, go ahead, but I won't be a party to them. I don't care if Thunder has delusions of godhood, I won't put myself above the law. There are legal ways of approaching this. If you are not willing to follow them, you're no better than the criminals. "

Turning to Mr. Murphy "Well I'm not sure I believe you, but if the court does, I will go along with it. I hope you'll keep up a good honest practice as a bodyguard."

With that, John is going to return the the van.


----------



## Mule (May 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I wonder where this comes out," Simmons asks.  "May as well find out," he says, heading down the tunnel at a brisk pace.



Not quite sure this is a good idea, Randall will follow Simmons down the tunnel, keeping an eye out for any traps or illusions.  "I hope this tunnel isn't very long."


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*


> "So Henry won't see us, but she'll see this dude? I smell something, and either my buddy Rebound, here, stepped in some dog crap, or we have a problem."



"I did make an appointment.  I'm a client.  And I really don't like getting repeatedly insulted, especially since I've been cleared of..." starts Murphy before Straightjacket's voice carries through the foyer.



> "What part of EPIC being a sanctioned law enforcement agency did you not get? This is the NAA, not some tin pot dictatorship. You don't go trampling the rights of people just because you suspect things. Your attitude has all the charm of the gulag. Maybe before the next outing you should get Dara to incorporate jackboots into your costume. Whether or not my actions have bearing on any public image, what is right and legal are what they are. You want to commit felonies, go ahead, but I won't be a party to them. I don't care if Thunder has delusions of godhood, I won't put myself above the law. There are legal ways of approaching this. If you are not willing to follow them, you're no better than the criminals. "
> 
> Turning to Mr. Murphy "Well I'm not sure I believe you, but if the court does, I will go along with it. I hope you'll keep up a good honest practice as a bodyguard."



"Looks like you guys are quite some cohesive team," says Murphy sarcastically.  "Yeah, Miss Methesda," he says, turning to Stephanie.  "I think I'd rather be safe and sound in the warehouse... before people start attacking each other around here."

Stephanie looks more than a little confused by the entire situation.  "Uh, what?  Oh!  Right, Mr. Murphy, just come with me then," she says, recovering and opening a door for him and leading him off through the building, leaving a fuming Michelle, and somewhat confused Monica, Rebound and Sanjay behind as Straightjacket storms out to the van.

*China*
*Kevin*
"Oh yeah?" says Dara, and you find yourself landing hard on your backside.  "Oops!" she says with a grin.  It starts to happen regularly, making you wonder if you shouldn't have focused more on combat training, if Dara can school you.  After a half hour, you are getting very sore, and very slow, and very bruised and very frustrated.

"Slow down, Dara!  You aren't playin' with Carl here," Nova warns, helping Kevin up to his feet.

*Raisa*
Michael growls.  "One bucket for another," he says simply.  "Just uncover it and give it here," he finishes with some distaste, flexing his semi-useless hands and the huge claws attached to them.  "Then you should probably leave; I don't think this is something you would enjoy seeing."

*X12*
"That's _my_ memory," Xi says calmly.

Master Wen rises.  "Then you two train together," he says, putting a hand on Xi's shoulder.  Xi glows with a black energy field for a moment, and nods.  "You two go to dojo, join others.  Master Wen have business in town this morning."

Once he's taken you from the main house, you head for the dojo, joining the others, while he heads down the hill at a slow pace towards town, cane clacking off the cobblestones.  Everyone but Raisa is in the dojo.

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Johan*
"Here's one of our hand scanners," Doctor Worthy says.  "Doctor Kentworthy made them to scan for escaping nanobots.  They're incorporated into the cryogenic freezers as well I think."  She hands you a very high tech hand held scanner.

"I was just looking at that on the schematics," Anna says.  "Ingenious design," she adds and you think Kentworthy will explode from praise.  "Can I see that?  I bet I can figure out a way to boost the range to make it more useful to us."

*Loki, Vincent*
Your hope is not well founded.  You walk down the tunnel a long ways and it shows no sign of coming up yet.  It's hard to guage distance down here, but you've walked for fifteen minutes and seen nothing.  The tunnel, thankfully, seems very solid and secure.  Loki sees no illusions, and can't see any obvious traps.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 1, 2004)

As they enter the dojo, X12 surveys the assembly.  Motioning for Xi to wait a moment, X12 circles the training floor to Carl, and motions for him to come over for a moment.

"You were right -- people needed to know about what has been happening to me," X says quietly.  "The last hour has been very enlightening for me, and it wouldn't have happened if you hadn't tried to help me.  I'm sorry I attacked you in the bath-house.  The slow return of my memories has been very difficult for me to handle, and I shouldn't have tried to do it alone," he says, offering his (ungloved) hand to Carl.


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

"Me and my big mouth" he whispers to himself before getting up and to go back in position.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2004)

"I am not going to take you on that bet, because I would lose."
Johan hands the scanner to Anna.


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2004)

As everyone leaves, Neutron shakes his head.  He looks at Michelle.  "Was that idiot trying to undermine you with his holier-than-thou crap?  That dude's starting to tick me off."

He lowers his voice.  "While Jacket's out sulking and the receptionist is taking that other loser to see Henry insome warehouse, we kinda have a window of oportunity here, dontcha think?"  He thinks a moment.  "Maybe someone sneaky needs to follow those two, just to make sure what this Murphy guy says is onthe up and up," he says, grinning and looking at Monica.  "The rest of us need to hack into their computer system to find the info we need...well, you guys need to do the hacking, I'll stand watch."


----------



## Elementor (May 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Loki, Vincent*
> Your hope is not well founded.  You walk down the tunnel a long ways and it shows no sign of coming up yet.  It's hard to guage distance down here, but you've walked for fifteen minutes and seen nothing.  The tunnel, thankfully, seems very solid and secure.  Loki sees no illusions, and can't see any obvious traps.




"This walking crap sucks and is taking WAY too long.  I am going to fly on ahead and check this place out.  I'll be right back"

With that Vince starts flapping down the tunnel at superspeed (careful not to collapse anything) and will drop and run if the tunnel gets too narrow.  Once he sees how far it is and where it leads he will return just as quickly.


----------



## Mimic (May 2, 2004)

Sounds good Sanjay.  Monica keep an eye on Murphy, I don't buy that I was being controled crap for a second, keep your distance though Murphy is as bad as they come.

Sanjay, you are the back up. Keep your eyes and ears open and come running if anyone us calls for help. If you want take a quick look around to see if you can find any hard copy files do it but don't get too distracted.

Rebound you are with me, we have to find the server room, or at least a free computer. I don't know if I have the skills to be able to hack into the network but it should be easier doing it from the inside.

"Time is of the essence, lets get this done and over with." She says as she grabs Rebounds arm and leads him towards the offices. As they go she will lean in close and whisper to him

Act like we are supposed to be here, if someone looks at you look back and nod or smile. If they think we are supposed to be here they will less likely to ask questions. Although I don't think it will take them long to figure out we aren't.


----------



## Agamon (May 2, 2004)

"How about I just give you a shout over the comm, seeing as I won't know where you are," Neutron says, nodding.  Turning to Monica, he says, "You might want to turn your comm off, babe.  Don't want to give you away."


----------



## Mule (May 3, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "This walking crap sucks and is taking WAY too long.  I am going to fly on ahead and check this place out.  I'll be right back"



"Good call, Paul.  I'm gonna sit here and wait for you to get back," and that's what Randall does.


----------



## Calinon (May 3, 2004)

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Johan*
Anna takes the scanner and pretty soon is deep in conversation with Dr. Kentworthy and pouring over designs.  Dr. Worthy is looking at you analytically.  Without much warning, she reaches forward and holds your chin in her hand and leans in... getting closer, and closer and... 

...shining a light into your eyes.  "Interesting.  I've never seen such altered coloration of the eyes before.  No really detectable pupils at all," she says with interest.  "Is that a natural change or was it genetically engineered?" she asks.  "I'd think you'd be able to see with very little light."  She reaches over for some sort of swab.  "It reminds me of the eyes of a species of monkey I studied not so long ago.  I just need a little sample of the ocular fluids to compare genomes, so just hold perfectly still..."  You can't but help thinking that she smells like apples and mango.  Oh, and has a swab coming at your eyeball.

*Vince*
You find the terrain not suited to using super speed flight, and you're kind of glad you didn't.  At first, the sandy soil is free of most roots, much like you'd expect in the desert environment, but as you get farther along, you find you have to slow down as some roots, then many more, start to appear.  A few minor cave ins have occurred because of the loose nature of the soil and there are some critters flopping into the tunnel from above.  Snakes, scorpions and ants.

There's a sharp turn at the end of the tunnel.  You come flying around the corner and nearly run smack dab into a fairly obvious trap.  Moving faster, you likely would have triggered it.  There are wires criss-crossing the tunnel, spider thin and obvious a trigger mechanism for the four explosive filled cannisters located along the walls.  You back up some and notice way in the distance of the tunnel, Simmons and Loki are still coming, though you can just barely make out the bobbing light of Loki..

_Spot (19).  Good!_ 

*Loki*
You sit in the dry, dark tunnel with Simmons.

"Come on, kid," Simmons says.  "The way he's flying, he'd miss any clues there might be along the way."  He pulls you up by the arm and starts off down the tunnel.  "Can you increase that light a bit?  I'd like to have a good view of both walls, floor and ceiling."

*New York - Methesda*
*Straightjacket*
"Good on ya, boy," your Dad says.  "There's a right and a wrong way to do things.  It's one thing to kick down the door of a known criminal, or conduct some covert op, but another all together to raid a business like this in broad daylight," he says with a snort.  "I see you're takin' after me in the tact department," he adds with a laugh and a clap on the shoulder.  "Oh well, all the trainin' in the world aint gonna make someone into an instant tactician.  Think your leader-chick demonstrated that, huh."  

"Kinda funny though," he says.  "That Stephanie girl that has the hots for you has the same name as the company.  Woah, heads up boy," your dad says as you get closer to the van.  Looks like they didn't listen."

You see four security guards walking briskly to the main doors, and one of the flying battlesuit guards heading that way as well.  A single female guard heads towards you, calling to you.

"Stop there, please," she says in an official but non-threatening manner.  "I'll need you to come with me to the security office," she says.

"Daaaaaamn," you dad says, and you have to concur.  That is a fine specimen of security guard approaching.

*Michelle, Sanjay*
"I'll give it a go, sport," she says.  "I don't think the comm will matter though," she says, starting to shift form.  When she finishes, she's a small tiger, perhaps adolescent, the size of a lynx.  Giving a little mrow, she jumps the counter and silently pads after Stephanie, Murphy and his men.

"How about this computer?" Rebound says, looking over the counter at Stephanie's terminal.  Lo and behold, it's not locked.  

A few quick keystrokes and you find it is connected to the network, though oddly enough, you have a feeling the network is not connected to the internet in any way.  With only one terminal to work from, Rebound isn't much help, but you do manage to find the client records. (Computers 27).  The list is lengthy, and doesn't detail sales.

"Hey!" Rebound says, "Search for project completion on the day we fought the Mole, and a few days before.  Then we can match it up to the names maybe?"

Running the search, you find four production completion reports.  The reports themselves are locked with what appears to be a very difficult encryption key, but they do have client numbers on their front pages.  Hacking directly into the client data or report data is going to be time consuming either way.  Which do you want to do?

Sanjay, you notice the two cameras in the computer room have stopped their sweeping scans, and instead are focussed on the computer terminal.

_Spot (16).  Good!_

*China*
*X12, Kevin*
"Yeah, well, we're supposed to look out for each other.  Be a team and help each other, right?" Carl says.  He looks a bit unsure about taking your hand though, and you have no idea why.  "Uhhh...." Carl mumbles.

Kevin has a pretty good idea why!  After years of dodging work and turning being lazy into an art form, he recognizes someone milking something for all its worth.  Carl is trying to milk that knock to the noggin he took, and he won't be able to if X12 'heals' him.

_What are you lookin' at?_ Dara broadcasts mentally.


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2004)

"My eyes have been this way for as long as I remember, doctor", Johan says with some nervousness. "At first I thought I could merely see well in lightly lit conditions, but later it turned out I can see in total darkness to some extent."
Johan stops his slight squirming so he won't get the swab in his eye and cause blindness to himself.


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2004)

Kevin push X12's hand down.

"You have nothing to be forgiven. What have happen to you, what is happening to you is something that I am sure we just can't imagine. It is strong from you to be able to recognize you need help, and as Carl's said, we are a team, so we will be there for you when you'll need it.

Now, I want to finish that training, and it is not while talking that we will finish it. The sooner we finish, the sooner I can sleep."


----------



## Agamon (May 4, 2004)

"Oh...crap," Neutron says. Looking up at the cameras.  "Guys, better be quick, looks like we're going to have some 'capital T' trouble."

He turns towards the doors, and reach out towards them, turns them to metal and fuses them together.  Finishing that, he turns towards the cameras, to disintigrate both of them.

OOC: Whole lotta Transmutation +7 going on, one to reinforce the doors, one to turn the cameras to air.


----------



## buzzard (May 4, 2004)

"Look, I don't want any trouble, but I'm not going anywhere. I should be leaving soon, and I haven't caused you any trouble, I highly recommend you leave me alone. You want me off the property, that's fine, but since I was allowed in, I'm not trespassing. You can ask me to leave, but you can't make me go with you. Though I suppose you are welcome to try." With that John will grow to full size, but make no threatening moves. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (May 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hacking directly into the client data or report data is going to be time consuming either way.  Which do you want to do?




Damn it, this isn't connected to the net, can you see if there is a disk I can copy this information onto. Michelle will take a quick look around to see if there is any kind of disk that she can copy the files onto.

If not she will attempt to hack into the client data


----------



## Elementor (May 4, 2004)

As Loki and Simmons approach, Vince halts them.  "Trap ahead and it looks like it is wired up to explosives.  Looks like we are getting close."


----------



## Mule (May 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Come on, kid," Simmons says.  "The way he's flying, he'd miss any clues there might be along the way."  He pulls you up by the arm and starts off down the tunnel.



"I dunno, he's pretty good at what he does, but if you say so," replies Randall as he gets up to follow.


			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> As Loki and Simmons approach, Vince halts them. "Trap ahead and it looks like it is wired up to explosives. Looks like we are getting close."



"Woah, looks like they didn't want us to follow any further.  Do you think we could get around it, or maybe even disarm it Vince?"


----------



## Deva (May 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Michael growls.  "One bucket for another," he says simply.  "Just uncover it and give it here," he finishes with some distaste, flexing his semi-useless hands and the huge claws attached to them.  "Then you should probably leave; I don't think this is something you would enjoy seeing."




"Wow," Raisa says with a frown. "I didn't think it was possible for anyone to be as full of self pity as Kevin, but that comes pretty close." She shakes her head and dumps the contents of the wok back into the bucket. "You got a raw deal, but you don't give anyone any reason to treat you any differently than they do. You hate eating like an animal, then don't. I'm sure I'm not the only one to give you other suggestions."

She rolls the bucket toward him and steps back. "But if you're happy acting the way everyone thinks you should, then by all means. You like Jackal better than Michael, who am I to argue. But just don't think you're the only one who's got a crappy hand dealt them. Try going bra shopping when you have breasts larger than most women on the planet and see how you feel."

She drops the pan on the floor and starts for the door. "Call me when your finished." She'll close it behind her then sit on the steps of the dojo and wait.


----------



## Calinon (May 4, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
*Straightjacket*
She backs up quickly, picking up her small radio.  "I need back-up in the parking lot, now," she says somewhat nervously.  She's only armed with a hand-blaster, and isn't even wearing body armor.

"On my way," a gruff sounding voice says, and you hear the quiet sound of some sort of engine as the communication ends.  A single battlesuit comes from across the yard where it had been on patrol, flying rapidly towards you.

"I can assure you, we most certainly _can _make you come along," she warns.  "You were _allowed_ onto the premises, not invited, and I never said you were tresspassing.  The rest of your little group is in the process of breaking several laws, however, so either you are going to come to the security station," she says, her voice gaining confidence as she speaks, hand resting on her pistol.

You also notice that the guards near the office entrance are not having much luck getting into the building, and the battlesuit there is waving them back from the door.

*Sanjay*
You manage to reinforce the doors just as the guards get to them.  They are shocked to find the doors a solid mass of iron.  You hear them pounding on them.  A flick of your wrist and the cameras are destroyed.  The bare wires spark once then go quiet.

Then, the pounding stops.

*Michelle*
You and rebound look very briefly at the computer terminal.  There are no removable media drives at all for the terminal.  With some frustration, you start comparing client names to the numbers on the completion documents.  You find the following clients had completed orders:
0019:  NABC (North American Bank of Commerce)
0134:  STC (Security Transport Corporation)
0158:  SAP (South American Pharmaceuticals)
0934:  MCNYPD, M-Tac​You easily hack the client database and get addresses and contact numbers for each client, printing it off on the printer beside you.  As you print, you hear pounding on the front door.

Then suddenly, as you finish printing, the pounding stops.

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Johan*
Well, that was unpleasant.  If you've ever had someone swab your eye, you'd know how unpleasant that is.  Doctor Worthy, however, seems oblivious to the discomfort as she catalogues the sample.

"Where'd that winged companion of yours go?  Virgil was it?  I'd like to examine him more fully," she says.  "Oh right, the tunnel.  They've been gone a while haven't they."

Anna waves you over.  "I think I got a handle on this, and thanks to Doctor Kentworthy, we should be able to really give the range on this thing a kick.  Probably a mile, maybe two!"

*Loki and Vincent*
After a few moments, Loki realizes he can see through the illusion.  It was very hard for him to tell because the wires used were so fine, but he spots the explosives and notices finally he can see through them.

_Spot (15)_

After he waves his hand through it and steps by, Vince and Simmons finally get it and the three of you make your way up a steep incline.  You find yourselves inside the entrance to an old mine, and soon find the exit by following the tire tracks.  Stepping out into the hot desert air, you can see the interstate several miles to the South and Lockheed's facility several miles to the North.  The path from the entrance to the mind winds down from a high set of hills to the flat desert terrain.  No road leads through the desert though.

"Well, that explains how they got away without a trace," Simmons says.  We'll probably find a ton of tire tracks out there, but it looks like they just went for the freeway."

*China*
*Raisa*
Michael shoots up to his full height with a growl and strains forward in his chains to their limits, the bucket spilling over to the floor about his feet.  "You think I'd rather let _him_ be in control, <censored>!?" he roars.  "I want him dead!  I'd kill him myself if I could, but I can't!  He's always inside me, even now!" he shouts, voice deepening somewhat, becoming more feral.  "He wants out, and if he gets out, I'll ki... _he'll_ kill you if he can!"  He forces himself to stop straining, and you can tell it's a hard thing for him to do.  His breath is rapid and laboured, but he does calm down somewhat.

"I'm sorry, Raisa," he says, still a bit strained.  "I shouldn't have called you that," he adds, looking remorseful.  "But you have to know I'll accept anything, _anything_, if it means I don't hurt anyone else because of _him_," he says.  "But it doesn't mean I have to like it."  He looks down at his feet and sighs.  "Damnit," he says, crouching down and trying to salvage something.  Unable to pick anything up effectively, he gives up the attempt.  "I wasn't that hungry anyway," he says.

You could swear he's actually smaller again.  In fact, he's standing inside a pair of his own footprints in the food, and the prints are a quarter inch wider than his feet.

*X12, Kevin*
"Sleep?  You barely woke up a few hour ago, lazy bones," Nova says with a laugh.  "And don't think you're gettin' out of school today neither," she adds with a grin.

As you talk, there is a loud shout from nearby.  You can't make out the words, but the voice feral and snarling.

"Excuse me, I will return," Xi says.  "Continue your training."

_Yeah, continue training! _Dara exclaims.  "Rawr!" she yells as she smacks Kevin in the butt with her staff.


----------



## buzzard (May 4, 2004)

"Invited, allowed, don't try the stupid word games with me. I haven't done anything wrong. If you try to force me to do anything, I guarantee you won't like the consequences. Now keep that little pea shooter in it's place and go back to doing your job, whatever that happens to be. "

buzzard


----------



## Deva (May 5, 2004)

Raisa looks at him for a moment. "Well there we go. You're more in control than you think. If it had been a couple of weeks ago, you'd be chewing on my head right about now." She grins at him slyly. "And I am a <censored> half the time, so no harm no foul."

She comes over to the edge of the circle and considers the spilled food. "Just prove that Michael is completely in control, m'kay?" Without hesitating, but prepared to jump out of the way just in case, Raisa steps into the circle to help scoop the food back into the bucket. When done, she'll step out of the circle.


----------



## Agamon (May 5, 2004)

Hearing the pounding, Sanjay grimaces.  "Uh, just a moment, I'm not decent..." he yells.  When the pounding gives way to the silence, he turns towards the doors, readying himself.  "Uh, guys, remember that trouble I mentioned...?"


----------



## Mimic (May 5, 2004)

"Better get away from the door..." Michelle mutters as she concentrates on the computer.

"I just need a few more minutes." Once every thing is finished printing she will attempt to hack into the report data, as a precaution she will bring her force field up.


----------



## Agamon (May 5, 2004)

Edit: Apparently not fast enough to do this, not that it would have helped any...


----------



## Calinon (May 5, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
*Michelle, Sanjay*
The silence drags on for a few moments.  The hair on Sanjay's arms starts to stand on end.  He realizes it just in time, rolling to the side as the door catupults inward, soaring through the air to slam into and through the wall behind Michelle.  A bolt of electricity flashes along with the door, filing the air with an ozone smell.  A man clad in an impressive looking battlesuit strides in, lightning crackling from a cannon on his right arm.

"You will cease what you are doing and lay face down on the floor!" he commands with authority.  "This is your only warning!"

Behind him, you see about six armed security guards making their way in behind him, rifles, shotguns and hand blasters ready.

Michelle, some rather dreaded words flash up on the screen as you poke your head back up after ducking the flying door.

_*PASSWORD INCORRECT*_​ 
_Reflex saves:  Neutron 15, Metal Mistress 18, Rebound 16_
_Computer check:  Michelle 8 (20), failure_

*Straightjacket*
"This is my job," she says, drawing her firearm.  It's a bit different then you anticipated.  Rather than a standard blaster, it has a lot of circuitry that glows blue on the outside and is emitting an electrical hum.  "Shrink down to normal and come with me to the security area immediately or suffer the consequences," she warns with some finality.

The flying battlesuit closes ranks, though it is still just over a hundred feet from you. The guards with dogs are within thirty feet, and both are drawing similar blasters.

"Three more behind us, boy," your dad says.  "I think we can take 'em.  I doubt those blasters will hurt you much.  That flying dude looks a bit tougher though."

Your comm activates and Sanjay's voice comes over it.  "Jacket, Monica, we have problems, you'd better just leave."

There is an explosion from the offices and you see the other power suit discharge a massive bolt of electricity and send the main doors exploding inward.

"Ok, that flying dude looks a lot tougher," your dad says after witnessing the explosion.

*China*
*Raisa*
You definitely catch Michael off guard by stepping past the circle.  As you crouch down and scoop the food back up, you are pleasantly surprised that it's not raw meat or anything like that.  Fruits, bread and cooked chicken make for an easy clean up.

Michael doesn't do anything threatening, aside from sniffing your hair and head when you are picking up the food.  The door slides open suddenly though, making both you and Michael swivel your heads to look as Xi quickly enters.

"Raisa!" a familiar raspy voice hisses.  "Get away from him!  Outside the circle!" he warns with as much concern as his voice can muster.


----------



## Elementor (May 5, 2004)

"I dont suppose you guys have any kind of security cameras out here or anything eh?"  With a shrug Vince adds, "Hey, it never hurts to ask...."


----------



## Deva (May 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Michael doesn't do anything threatening, aside from sniffing your hair and head when you are picking up the food.




"Eww, you shouldn't do that." Raisa says with a chuckle. "I haven't washed it properly since I got here. It's probably very... unpleasantly aromatic."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> The door slides open suddenly though, making both you and Michael swivel your heads to look as Xi quickly enters.
> 
> "Raisa!" a familiar raspy voice hisses.  "Get away from him!  Outside the circle!" he warns with as much concern as his voice can muster.




"Relax, Xi! Don't be so melodramatic." She rolls her eyes and finishes gathering the spilt food. She moves it back into place for Michael before standing, still moving slowly so as not to startle him. "We just had a little mishap with the food, nothing to give yourself an ulcer over." Taking a few steps back, Raisa winks at Michael. "I knew you were stronger than _him_."


----------



## Mordane76 (May 5, 2004)

"Can I get some training today," X12 asks.  "Bring it on, Dara -- you've been playing around with Kevin all day, I'll bet; time to show you what someone with _real_ combat training can do," X12 says, winking at Kevin as he strikes a defensive stance.


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2004)

"You do realise that we aren't just living samples, don't you, doctor Worthy?" Johan says and starts rubbing his eye. "His name is Vincent, and I doubt he has the inclination or time to be researched."

As Anna speaks, Johan goes over to take a look. "How long do you think it will take to finish the needed modifications?"


----------



## Agamon (May 5, 2004)

Neutron sneers.  "Shyeah, right.  Look, all we wanted was to talk with your boss lady for a couple minutes.  But no, just leave us sitting here like we have nothing better to do.  We're here on official EPIC business, and if you're partial to that little tin can your wearing, I suggest you let us conduct it."


----------



## buzzard (May 5, 2004)

"Consequences Shmonsequences, as long as I'm rich!" seeing the look of bewilderment in the guard's eyes John continues on to his father "Some people, just don't respect the classics." Turning back to the guard he continues. "Look, I've already stated my postion, do what you think you have to. I am not going to be arrested by a bunch of renta-cops when I haven't done anything. "

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (May 5, 2004)

Michelle keeps trying to hack the file.

Take this outside, try to keep the damage to a miminum. Remember these guys are only doing their job.

Powers: forcefield (free action)


----------



## Calinon (May 5, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
*Michelle and Sanjay*
Initiatives:  Guards 20, Battlesuit 18-1, Neutron 18-2, Metal Mistress 18-3, Rebound 6

"You were warned," the man in the battle suit says menacingly.  "Open fire!  Johnson, destroy the terminal."

All the guards let fly, catching you a bit off guard.  You had no idea they were so prepared to act.  Sanjay jerks violently as three guards all blast electrical pulses into him.  Electricity courses through him, though he recovers quickly.  Rebound is shot twice with worse effect.  He slams into the wall, and slumps there, stunned, electricity still crackling about him.  The final guard lets loose a blast at the monitor and it explodes, showering Michelle with debris that bounces off her force field.

_Attacks:  vs Sanjay -- 21, 15, 18; vs Rebound 15, 14_
_Damage saves:  Neutron -- 18(21), 17(20), 14(17) all successful; Rebound -- 6 - RR becomes 16(18), 11(13) [2L, stunned]_

The battlesuit points his cannon at Michelle directly and lets loose a massive discharge.  It strikes her chest and face, knocking through her force field singing her skin and hair.

_Attacks:  vs MM -- 18_
_Damage save:  MM -- 13 (15) - RR is lower so 13 is kept [1L]_

_Sanjay is up._

*Straightjacket*
Initiatives:  Guards 20, Chief 14, SJ 9

"Fine then," she says, and electricity snaps out of the gun and dances about your chest.  Two other beams sail into you from the side and you hear the dogs released.  They leap up and snap at you, but can't get a good hold.  The electricity is painful, but not debilitating.

_Attacks: vs SJ -- Guards 14, 18, 13; Dogs 12 [miss] and 19._
_Damage save:  SJ -- 14(17), 10(13), 14(17), 13(16) all successful_

You hear a commotion behind you.  

"Martin's?  You ok?  Martins?  Ahhh!"

"Look out, there's another one back here!"

"He's invisible!  Blast arou *btttz!* ARGH!"

"Watch it, Tessman, you idiot!  Don't shoot unless you know where he is!"

It sounds like your dad is handling the guards back there.  But before you can look, you hear a loud _Crack-a-THOOM!_  Something strikes you in the hip and thigh, causing your muscles to spasm as you stagger to your right in pain.  The Chief just hit you from some serious range.

_Attacks:  vs SJ -- Chief N20 (crit)_
_Damage save:  SJ 14(17) [1L, stunned] -- Can spend a HP to recover and act normally._

_SJ is up._

*China*
*Raisa*
Xi is much relieved when you step back.  "My concern is not unwarranted, Raisa," he rasps.  "Is it, Jackal?"

"I wouldn't hurt her," Michael says.

"You said the same thing to Li, did you not?"  Xi says sharply.  "He lost control yesterday.  You saw him.  And his shouts a few moments ago, I heard those from within the other dojo.  He is not always stronger than the beast," Xi warns.  "But he is getting stronger."

"Master Wen is in town this morning, so I must train the other students.  Raisa, come please.  You must join the others.  I will return after lunch to train with you, Jackal," Xi says.

Jackal just sighs.

*X12, Kevin*
_Nuh uh!  He's my training partner,_ Dara protests.  "You go find your own!"

"I think she likes him 'cause she can whup him," Carl laughs.  Dara sticks out her tongue at Carl in response.

"I think we can take a brief rest until Xi returns.  He will be put us through our training today as a group.  Until then, we practice..."

"Don't say meditation.  Don't say meditation," you hear Nova whisper.

..."meditation," Li says cheerfully.

"Aw hell," Nova sighs.

*Arizona - Lockheed*
Doctor Worthy seems a bit stunned by your comment.  "Oh... was I doing... oh.  Sorry.  It's just I don't get much chance to see mutants.  I find them fascinating.  I bet I can convince this Vincent to let me study him a bit."

Anna looks pensive a moment.  "A day?  At most I think," she says.  "But we need to be in New York."


----------



## buzzard (May 5, 2004)

John will spend the hero point to unstun, then he will use an accurate attack to grapple the lady in front of him. 
"Guess you guys didn't like the renta-cop line eh? Gotta work on your sense of humor."

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2004)

"It is okay, doctor. Just remember that us mutants are merely humans that have received special abilities and capabilities.

"Guess we can't really do anything untill that is done."
Johan turns on his communicator. "Vincent, Randall, what is the situation there?"


----------



## Deva (May 6, 2004)

Raisa crosses her ams over her chest, and turns to frown down at Xi. "I am not some little girl that needs to be protected. I know perfectly well what the Jackal is capable of but Michael is not the Jackal. Until he gives me reason not to, I will continue to trust him and treat him like the human being he is and not some animal."

She looks over her shoulder at Michael. "If you want, I can come by later this afternoon after my studies and I will fill you in on what's been going on back in New York." She looks back to Xi. "That is, if it is okay with the warden."

She'll leave the dojo and head over to where the other students are training.


----------



## Agamon (May 6, 2004)

"Sonuva..." Neutron shakes off the attack and looks back at the carnage behind him.  "I've been warned, have I?  You're making me angry.  You won't like me when I'm angry."  He reaches out at the battlesuit, attempting to rearrange its molecules.

"You guys must have some seriously incriminating evidence in your files to go blowing up your own property.  Double M, you okay?  You should go find the server, we're taking it with us.  I'll handle the police academy rejects."  He looks over at the slumped Rebound.  "Hey, Rebound, buddy, hop to, big guy."

OOC: Transmutation +7, turning the battlesuit into...hmmm, let's see, how about a plaid tutu?


----------



## Mimic (May 6, 2004)

"Yea, I'm ok Neutron. Just singed around the edges, getting used to that though."  Shaking her head to clear the cobwebs.

If Sanjay renders the battlesuit into a tutu, she will use her detect metals to try and locate the server room.

If not then she will take a shot at the battlesuit.


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2004)

"Meditation... It's not a nap, but it will be more relax at least." say Kevin, happy that the martial training is finish for the moment.


----------



## Calinon (May 6, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
*Straightjacket*
Initiatives: Guards 20, Chief 14, SJ 9 [2L]
"Aahhh!" the guard screams as you grab hold of her painfully.  You hear a _pop_ as you lock your grasp on her and her shoulder pops out of its socket, and her gun clatters the ground as she slumps over in your grapple.

_Attack Roll:  SJ -- 11(20) hit!_
_Save:  Guard 8 (unconscious)_

The other guards open fire on you, and with such a big target, they run little risk of hitting their unconscious partner.  One you duck, but the other strikes you solidly in the arm.  The electricity gives you a jolt, but doesn't do any lasting damage.

_Attack Roll:  Guards -- 21 (hit), 12 (miss)_
_Save:  SJ -- 15(17) success!_

The dogs, snarling, snap at your legs and feet.  On snaps into your ankle painfully, but you manage to knock the other's slavering jaws aside.

_Attack Roll:  Dogs -- 22 (hit), 12 (miss)_
_Save:  SJ -- 9 (11) [1L]_

Another loud electrical crackling warns you of the incoming blast from the Chief.  You barely stand in time for the blast to miss your head and strike you in the back.  Your suit absorbs the discharge, though you are getting very tired of your electro-shock therapy.

_Attack Roll:  Chief -- 9 (VP to RR becomes 19 -- hit)_
_Save:  SJ -- 17(18) success!_

"Back off, you two.  I can handle this," you hear over the two other guards' radios.  You turn your head to see the Suit is over thirty feet in the air, and still over fifty feet away from you over the parking lot.  

Meanwhile, the commotion your dad is creating seems very effective as you see him knock one of the guards unconscious with a stiff jab to the jaw as the others shoot their weapons, missing him badly.

*Neutron, Metal Mistress*
Initiatives: Guards 20, Battlesuit 18-1, Neutron 18-2, Metal Mistress 18-3[2L], Rebound 6[3L,stunned]

Blasting a energy beam at the battlesuit, the man is instantly enveloped by crackling, multi-colored energy.  He slaps his hand to his wrist, activating something, and the energy field explodes outward, disappating to nothingness.

_Attack Roll:  Neutron -- 15(18) hit! -- fatigued still_
_Save:  Battlesuit -- 24 (success)_

Michelle hops up from behind the counter and lets loose a blast of energy at the battlesuit.  The energy soars at him, but he simply raises an arm, catching the energy on it and tossing it to the ground where it disappates.

_Attack Roll:  MM -- 10(15) miss!_

Rebound seems to come back to his senses, just as the guards fire again.  Two again blast at Rebound, while the fourth adds his firepower to those attacking Sanjay.  The guards move about with some skill and efficiency, spreading out so as not to become one big target.

_Attack Rolls:  vs. Rebound -- 18(hit), 23(hit); vs Neutron -- 10(miss), 20(hit), 9(miss), 18(hit)_
_Saves:  Rebound 12(14)[1L, stunned], 18(20)[success]; Neutron 19(22), 13(16) both successes!_

The man in the battlesuit snorts.  "We protect our client's right to privacy.  And your pathetic and illegal attempt at espionage ends now!" he shouts as he adjusts a switch on his cannon, cutting loose a _massive_ blast of energy at Michelle.  Her force field barely manages to withstand the blast, and she's still singed by the powerful shot!

_Attack Rolls:  vs MM -- 20(hit)_
_Save:  MM 13 (HP to RR is lower, 13(14) kept) [1L]_

_Sanjay is up._

*China*
*Raisa*
"I will speak with Master Wen, but I do not think it will be a problem for you to do that," Xi says.  "Raisa," he says as you step outside.  "We have nearly had one tradgedy here already by someone placeing too much trust in his ability to control the beast within him.  Not not place yourself in harms way needlessly," he warns.

*Training*
When Xi and Raisa enter, your meditating is done and Xi leads you through a brisk workout, focusing on teaching you several attack and defense techniques using your bodies and simple weapons.  It's not nearly as hard as you thought it would be, given the brutal work out you had yesterday.

Lunch comes later than normal, and then comes schooling.  With Johan's knowledge, Kevin fires through his schoolwork, finishing before mid afternoon is even reached.  It's just about this time, around 3:00PM, that Master Wen returns and interrupts your study time.

"I visit town and mayor say you allowed to go down there.  Be on best behaviour when go though.  Do not make school look bad," he warns.  Looking around, he sees Kevin's books closed.  "Oh good!  Someone done already!  I have special job for you," he says, calling you outside.  "Mister Chow have cart of plants in market in town.  You go down and get for him.  Then once done, go pick up fish order from docks.  Both already paid for.  Here are receipt for pick up.  You only need one thing," he says, taking hold of your hand.  "You learn Chinese very fast with power.  Then you have no problems," he says positively.

*Arizona -- Lockheed*
"We found the end of the tunnel down here," Loki says over the radio.  "It comes out a few miles from Lockheed in an old abandoned mine.  Looks like they drove across the desert to the interstate."

"I'll send a team up here to look for clues, but I doubt anything will be found to help us out," you hear Simmonds voice say over the comm.  "We're headed back."  On the way back, he says, "You'd do well in the FBI.  That talent to see illusions and such would be really useful."

You see Cosmo come up from the workfloor.  "Sounds like we're done here," he says.  "Did we find out anything important?" he asks.

Vince comes bursting out of the tunnel, probably a good fifteen minuts ahead of Simmons and Loki.  "Man, you shoulda seen the illusionary trap they laid out there.  That Anithos guy _had_ to be involved I tell you."

"Oh, there you are," Doctor Worthy says when she sees Vince come in.  "I wonder if I could trouble you to stay around for a few hours?  I'd love to run a few scans and tests on you.  Your obious genetic changes are fascinating," she says with obvious interest.


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2004)

Wen said:
			
		

> "You learn Chinese very fast with power.  Then you have no problems"




"I suppose the best way to learn a langage, is to speak it..." Kevin reply with an unhappy voice. He stands up. "If I want to finish the job, better start now." Kevin leave the room. 

_Sure. Kevin, do the job. You have the heaviest training, so you have no reason to relax. Two job, five EPIC, give both to the same. If he hadn't drain the powers, I could have done it in half the time with a duplicate. I'm sure he had plan it. That's why I still have some of Johan's Knowledge..._


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2004)

"We found out that we have a way to track down the containers if the thieves didn't empty them of the nanobots. Oh, how long do the nanobots persist in a given place if they leave the container?
We also have a piece of the Mole's claw, which could give us some information upon analyzation.
We might also want to contact South America Pharmaseuticals to ask what purpose they needed the containers for."


----------



## Calinon (May 6, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*


> "I suppose the best way to learn a langage, is to speak it..." Kevin reply with an unhappy voice. He stands up. "If I want to finish the job, better start now." Kevin leave the room.



He doesn't let you leave, nor does he let go.  In fact, the spry man shows incredible strength by squeezing your hand painfully to bring you quickly out of your mental complaints and return your attention where it belongs.

"Where you go?  Master Wen say learn language now, not go learn from book.  I need you know Chinese now, not in six months!  Now hurry up and use power to learn it," he says.

"And you stop making long face.  This a school.  It place to learn, not vacation spot.  You here to enchance physical training, and learn to work in a group.  You will learn work ethic too.  Very important.  All learning, make you stronger person, and very easy to learn," he says in a confident voice.  "But only if you want to.  Now, learn Chinese from Master Wen and go to village for supplies."

*X12*
Once he's finished sending Kevin off to do the supply run, Master Wen calls you to the desk near the window.

"You only do half day of school today.  You will need to study harder at night, but not come here for school, come here to remember.  Kevin doing Xi's chores, so Xi can help you.  You put books away and go to dojo to find him," he says, dismissing you from your classes.

*Raisa*
With X12 and Kevin gone, you are having a hard time concentrating as Dara is constantly chattering on inside your head.  You only vaguely hear Master Wen sending Carl to get supplies from a workshed to fix the bath house.

_Raisa,_ you hear Dara say in a hushed mental whipser.  _Master Wen is talking to you!_

"What wrong with you?  You all dopey," Master Wen says, looking over at Dara, who lets out a little 'eep' and quickly starts scribbling in her workbooks.  "Still talking to Raisa's head are you," Master Wen says knowingly.  "Master Wen put stop to that!"

Dara is surrounded by a black shimmering field, just like Kevin was the day before.  You start feeling very queezy and dizzy, and teeter backwards, ending up lying on the floor.  You hear a thump and get the feeling Dara is in a similar state.  It takes several minutes before you regain your mental equalibrium.

You sit up.  Master Wen is calmly sitting on the floor before your workstations and kneeling pads as if he expected that.  You realize with not a little excitement that the only thoughts racing through your head are yours.

Dara, on the other hand, seems at the verge of tears.

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Johan*
"They will last about fifteen minutes I'd think, maybe longer if they're removed en masse in a frozen state," Doctor Worthy says.

"But it's unlikely any will escape.  The container flaws were fixed.  The scanner can detect the nanobots within the containers, however,"Doctor Kentworthy adds.

"I took the liberty of putting a sample of the claw through the computer analyzer," Doctor Worthy says.  "It's rather amazing really.  There are good DNA samples within it.  It has both human and, well, mole DNA strands.  It's an amazing looking helix really," she says, indicating the computer screen nearby.  "I'd love to get a first hand look at him," she adds, still trying to convince Vince to stay a few hours for some tests.

"You'd put half the mutants on the planet in a zoo if you could," Doctor Kentworthy says, rolling his eyes.  "I can help you with the SAP question though," he adds.  "SAP does medical research and develops new drugs, but to test them, they develop some pretty deadly viral strains.  The containers were cutting edge, designed specifically to hold both virus' and vaccines safely during transport.  I don't have specifics of course.  For that, you'd best contact SAP directly.  Everything you'll need for that is in here," he says, handing you a simple memory card for a computer or pad.

"Sweet," Cosmo says.  "I'll get preflight on the jet done."


----------



## buzzard (May 7, 2004)

Seeing that his opponent is well out of reach, John will look for a way to get inside, and make the armored foe come to him. He'll take whatever amount of movement is required to get inside. He'll also add as much to his defense as possible during this (fight defensively). 
"Hmm, don't want to get close eh? Well we'll see about that"

If he can reach the rest of the team, that's his preferred destination. If he can get the guard attacking them on the way, even better. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (May 7, 2004)

"Grrr."  Neutron looks over at the other guards with the guns.  Waving at them, he turns the ground beneath them into a swimming pool.  "Fire your damn electro-toys out of that," he says.

He looks back at the battle suit.  "Huh, we want some info, you don't want us to have it.  I think I'm starting to see the problem we have with each other," he says sarcastically.

Transmutation +7 to turn the ground under the guards to water, 5 feet deep (up to 20 by 30 feet, but only big enough to catch them all) - half action.  Ready a Deflection +7 against the suit if he fires on Neutron.  If the deflection is successful, EE to get the Reflection extra to bounce the attack back at him, HP to counter fatigue (he creates a big mirror-shield to deflect the attack).


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2004)

*Mimic: Johan's Feat, Wen's Language Skill*

Kevin looks a bit confuse when Wen stops him and talk. "Mimic you're chinese... sorry, I misunderstood you..."  he touch Wen (OOC: Mimic Language Skill)

On that he waits Wen approval to leave.

_Why he must look like all those stereotype you see in movie... Between Wen and a military... Ethic! Respect must be earn they always say, but no one try to earn mine, they just want it. Wen's just another power freak._

Kevin leaves for the village


----------



## Mordane76 (May 7, 2004)

"Of course, Master Wen," X12 says, and trots off to the dojo to find Xi.


----------



## Mimic (May 7, 2004)

Michelle will take another shot at the battlesuit guy.


----------



## Mule (May 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You'd do well in the FBI.  That talent to see illusions and such would be really useful."



"You think so? cool" replies Randall, picturing himself in the FBI.  "But I think EPIC will help me learn more about my powers.  Plus, they have really cool gear."


----------



## Calinon (May 7, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
_OOC:  You have a complete knowledge of Chinese Mandarin._

You head down the hill to the village and find the marketplace with ease.  People look at you curiously, and while not unfriendly, most don't seem to terribly interested in saying anything to you.  One woman sees you and waves you over.

_Translated from Chinese..._

"You must be one of the new students Lo Wen has at his school.  I managed to get him something very special," she says to you, obviously pleased with herself.  She pulls out a very small scuplted bush you recognize vaguely from an old movie as a bonsai tree.  "You need to be very careful with it and not tip it too much.  The roots are very delicate," she adds as she sets it on a wooden cart.  "Could you bring the cart back once you unload it?  I only have the two of them and have another delivery today."

To your lament, the cart is quite sizeable.  You can probably get it up the hill on your own, but it isn't going to be easy.

*X12*
You find Xi already in the dojo, a spear with bright red tufted feathers attached just beneath the tip held in his hands.  He is moving through a complex attack routine, punctuated by loud cracks as he slams the spear into the floor in a flat fashion.  The spear itself seems to flex somewhat, giving the tip a deceptive location often.  He spins when you fully enter.

And hurls the spear at you.

You barely manage to duck the spear which sticks, quivering, in a beam behind you.  Xi comes on in rapid fashion, flashing punches and kicks at you, most of the time hitting, hard.  He rocks you back on your heals, driving you backward with out saying a word, an intense look upon his face.  As he passes the spear, he rips it free, spinning it around, striking you with the blunt end.  The back wall gets close, and with a deft move, he trips you to the floor.  Prone and at his mercy, he spins the spear in a rapid circle, then swings it horizontally, striking a vase you hadn't noticed there before.  It shatters loudly.

_The sound of shattering glass was the first thing you heard.  The liquid around you drained away, leaving you hanging limply.  The harness you were in pinched painfully and the tubes your nose and throat began to choke you.  The lights blinded you as you opened your eyes, barely allowing you to see a few feet.  A form loomed infront of you, dressed in white, and without warning pulled the tubes out.  They burned as they exited, and left you spluttering and coughing._

_A click, then you were falling to the bottom of the small platform you were on, the harness falling about your naked body.  Nothing else happened for a long while.  You felt your breathing become easier, your muscles stronger and your eyes stopped hurting, allowing you to see around you.  You were in a lab.  A female stood before you; she was dressed like a doctor, but you don't know how you knew that.  Two armed guards stood nearby, Parvex Mark V rifles in hand, 8" military combat knives at their waists.  The body armor could be easily overcome with careful strikes to the pressure points just behind the ear, or they could be disaped at their vulnerable legs.  You blinked, unsure of where that knowledge came from._

_The door slid open, and a man in a hooded cloak strode in, shadows dancing around him.  "Stand up," he ordered, and you complied instinctively to his authority.  "Your name is Directive 12, do you understand?" he said.  __Looking to him, you could see yourself in the reflection of a window behind him, hairless but for the hair on your head and eyebrows.  "Do you understand?" he repeated._

_"I am Directive 12," you repeated._

_"Do you know who I am?" he asked._

_Without hesitation you responded.  "Father."_

You blinked your eyes to see Xi standing over you, spear resting casually over his shoulder.

*New York - Methesda*
*Straightjacket*
Initiatives: Guards 20, Chief 14, SJ 9 [3L]

_OOC:  It will be a full round action to get close to the door again.  You'll be able to do a half action move to get in next round._

You drop the unconscious guard and dash for the building to get out of the line of fire of the dangerous Chief of Security, the dogs charging after you the entire way.  One dog bounces off your leg when harmlessly, but the other, obviously much meaner one, latches onto your ankle as you go, you dragging him along, finally shaking him loose near the doors.  One guard takes a pot shot at you as you run, but that shot goes wide.

_Attack Rolls:  vs SJ -- 23 (we name this dog Cujo), 10 (miss), 8 (miss)_
_Save:  13(14) success!_

You hear a loud roar and glance back to see the Chief sweeping in towards you.  As he closes within about fifty feet, he launches another blast at you.  The electricity course through you and the pavement near you, causing one of the dogs to yelp and run away.  Not the mean dog though; he's out for blood!  The chief is now about twenty five feet off the ground and twenty five feet from you horizontally.

_Attack Roll:  vs SJ -- 24 (hit) [VP to double movement rate]_
_Save: 15(16) [1L]_

As you approach the door, you see a soaked guard with a sparking and groaning gun standing there.  Inside you can make out that the floor has been largely turned to water, along with the sounds of battle from within.  You hear a woman shout over the commotion, "What the hell is going on here!?"

*Neutron, Metal Mistress*
Initiatives: Guards 20 [4 have to escape water], Battlesuit 18-1[1L], Neutron 18-2[2L], Metal Mistress 18-3[2L], Rebound 6[3L,stunned]
Neutron blasts the ground at the feet of the Suit, and energy quickly covers a large area.  Guards try to dive for cover and the Suit simply stands there, unperturbed as the floor turns to water beneath him.

_Saves (Ref -- effectively a clever snare):  9, 11, 13, 18, 8, 22, 19 (suit) -- below 17 fails._

The three guards to the Suit's left (MM's right, ahead of Neutron) fail to move in time, landing with a splash in the five foot deep pool of water, as does the guard nearest the Suit firing on Sanjay.  Two others dive and roll out of the area, coming up, rifles pointed at Neutron.  The Suit simply stands, as if he's still on solid ground.  A slight hum from his suit makes you think he activated a flight or hover component of his battlesuit.

Michelle lets loose another blast at the Suit, this time impacting solidly in the chest!  Sparks fly as the suit tries to compensate for the blast.  It seems successful and the Suit only is shoved back a few inches.

_Attack Roll:  15(20) hit!_
_Save:  14 [1L]_

As rebound clears the cobwebs again, the swimming guards struggle to make their way to the edge of the pool.  Two manage to get out near Rebound, just to the right of Michelle, one gets out near the entrance, and the final one just makes it to the edge of the pool.  The guns of the suddenly dunked guard are sparking and spluttering.

The other two, now dangerously close to Neutron, glance to each other, then both turn a knob on their weapons, firing a much stronger burst of electrical energy at Neutron at once.  The blast shocks him, literally, and lightning dances about his metallic skin.

_Attack Roll:  combined fire vs Neutron -- 6 (VP to re-roll is a natural 20)_
_Save:  6 (HP to re-roll is 12(15)) [1L]_

The Suit ignores MM, firing instead at Neutron.  "Let's put a stop to this transformation of my bosses building," he growls, though you sense a bit of trepidation in his voice.  He cuts loose a powerful blast of his own, but Neutron manages to barely deflect it up and away.

_Sense motives:  MM 15, SJ 17_
_Attack Roll:  17 (hit) -- Deflection 10 (17) success!  No HP available for reflection though_

A door suddenly opens just to Sanjay's right (MM's left) and a woman in a business suit comes storming out.  "What the hell is going on here!?" she says angrily.  You see Monica standing behind her.  Upon seeing the situation, she springs over the woman, rolling and coming to her feet facing one of the guards with a working gun.  She grabs the barrel and forces it upward, growling, her skin taking on some dark striping.

_New combined order:_
Initiatives: Guards/Dogs 20 (6 guards, 1 dog) [4 guards have to escape water], Battlesuit 18-1[1L], Neutron 18-2[1L], MM 18-3[2L], Monica 15, Chief 14, SJ 9 [3L], Rebound 6[3L]

*Straightjacket is up, then Neutron and MM.*  The guards inside went a bit out of order.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *X12*
> _The door slid open, and a man in a hooded cloak strode in, shadows dancing around him.  "Stand up," he ordered, and you complied instinctively to his authority.  "Your name is Directive 12, do you understand?" he said.  __Looking to him, you could see yourself in the reflection of a window behind him, hairless but for the hair on your head and eyebrows.  "Do you understand?" he repeated._
> 
> _"I am Directive 12," you repeated._
> ...





"I called him Father," X12 says.  "The hooded man... I called him father.  I remember a lab... a tank... breaking glass... and a female doctor overseeing the project, most likely my creation.  I remember having knowledge that I don't remember acquiring -- schematics, tactics, weapon specifications, and more common knowledge.  They gave us everything we needed to be assassins... but if they had this technology -- if they made us, cloned us from some base cell line, and had the ability to manipulate our genes to grant us different talents, then how did we revolt?  How did we gain free will, unless they gave it to us?"

_[OOC: Follow this with a kip up from prone, take defense stance.]_


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2004)

"Unless Vincent wishes to allow himself to be researched, our mission here would seem to be done for now. There is nothing we can do before the tracer can be reconfigured, so that becomes priority number one."
Unless Johan remembers something else that needs to be done, he'll get his group back to the base.


----------



## Elementor (May 8, 2004)

"Yeah, I think I will hang around for a little bit and see what the doc can find out about me.  I can always just run back.  I might even beat you guys home." he adds with a wink.


----------



## buzzard (May 8, 2004)

Straightjacket will move inside the building to a position which denies a lne of fire from the chief. If he sees a guard making a threatening move he will wrap him up. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (May 8, 2004)

If there is any to get multiple guards in an area blast with out getting  any of the epic people or causing massive collateral damage she will do that, if not then she will attack the battle suit again.

Unless of course they suddenly stop attacking.


----------



## Agamon (May 8, 2004)

"You must be Ms. Henry," Neutron says.  "Wow, if this is all we had to do to gain your attention, we'd have done it an hour ago.  Get rid of your trained mutts, and maybe we can talk."

OOC: Neutron will do nothing but Deflect attacks this round.


----------



## Calinon (May 8, 2004)

*Arizona - Lockheed*
*Loki*
"I see Thunder's gotten into your head already," Simmons says with a chuckle.  "Just remember, son.  EPIC isn't a NAA Agency.  They may be based here, but they don't owe any allegiance to the good old NAA.  The government has a team too, which is far more American centric.  Just keep it in mind; you're young yet.  Lots of choices ahead of you," he says as you get out of the tunnel.

*Johan*
With nothing more on the table, you round everyone up to head back to EPIC.  Cosmo is in mid-flight check when you, sans Vince, arrive and soon you are flying off to home.

"Probably want to contact base and fill them in before we arrive," Cosmo suggests as he flies the plane, jerking a thumb at the main communications console.

*Vince*
Doctor Worthy is, obviously, thrilled that you are going to let her study you a bit.  It's not quite as 'fun' as you thought it might be; she vanishes into her own little mental world as she scans, pokes, prods, scrapes and pulls at you in various ways.  Small talk isn't much with her it seems, at least when she's focussed like this.

"Have you... grown at all lately?" she says suddenly as she looks through a powerful microscope at some of your blood.

*New York - Methesda*
Initiatives: Guards/Dogs 20 (6 guards, 1 dog) [4 guards have to escape water], Battlesuit 18-1[1L], Neutron 18-2[1L], MM 18-3[2L], Monica 15, Chief 14, SJ 9 [3L], Rebound 6[3L]

The guard doesn't even see Straightjacket coming.  Shrinking just enough to make it through the door way, SJ comes up behind him and slams one fist into the back of his neck and he folds like a cheap shirt.

_Attack Roll:  27 (hit... and how!)_
_Save:  12 (failed, unconscious)_

"All you had to do!?" she shouts at you in response.  "You've caused hundreds of thousands of dollars of damage!  In case you didn't notice, I had paying clients to..."

_Diplomacy (13)_

"Stand back ma'am!" the Battlesuit growls.  "We'll," he starts, looking back as the guard groans and collapses.  "Crap, another!" he shouts, leveling his blaster at Straightjacket.  "Get yourself out of here, ma'am!"

Michelle sees as good an opportunity as any will be, hurling a ball of magnetic energy between the Battlesuit and the guards near him.  The explosion shakes the lights, knocks Ms. Henry down, sprays water everywhere and sends two guards flying into the wall over Monica's head, leaving her holding one blaster with a stunned look on her face.  One lands, leg at an unnatural angle, while the other slides down the wall, a pool of blood almost isntantly forming about his body.

_Attack Roll:  12 (good enough to hit where you want it to)_
_Reflex saves:  Guards 14, 18, Batlesuit 13 -- all failures_
_Damage saves:  Guards 18 (fail -- disabled), 7 (VP to reroll is lower, becomes 10 -- fail, dying); Battlesuit 12 (fail)[1L]_

Monica tosses the gun into the water.  "Hey, watch it would you!?" she says angrily.  A quick shift later, she's in tiger form again, leaping the pool and slamming into one of the guards by Rebound with a roar!  He slams into the wall, unconscious.

_Attack Roll:  18 (hit!)_
_Saves:  Guard 13 (unconscious), Monica 21 (success)_

Much to the dislike of Straightjacket, you hear the humming of the Chief's battlesuit closing in.  He comes closer to the ground, but ends up about fifty feet away outside, 20 feet off the ground, looking down through the blasted open doorway at you.

_Straightjacket is up._

_China will be updated after the others post._


----------



## Deva (May 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You sit up.  Master Wen is calmly sitting on the floor before your workstations and kneeling pads as if he expected that.  You realize with not a little excitement that the only thoughts racing through your head are yours.
> 
> Dara, on the other hand, seems at the verge of tears.




"Whoa! What a rush!" Raisa smiles wide eyed at Master Wen. "What did you just do and is it permanent?!"

She glances over at Dara and looses her smile. "Hey, you okay?"


----------



## Elementor (May 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince*
> Doctor Worthy is, obviously, thrilled that you are going to let her study you a bit.  It's not quite as 'fun' as you thought it might be; she vanishes into her own little mental world as she scans, pokes, prods, scrapes and pulls at you in various ways.  Small talk isn't much with her it seems, at least when she's focussed like this.
> 
> "Have you... grown at all lately?" she says suddenly as she looks through a powerful microscope at some of your blood.




"I'm not sure what you mean by 'Grown' but I did have a wing torn off and a healer was able to regrow it for me.  Actually I have felt stronger since then too.  Why do you ask?" Vince looks closely at what she is doing.  He is a scientist too after all.


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2004)

"Good call, Cosmo", Johan comments and heads over to the communications console. He contacts the EPIC headquarters and.. do whatever you do when you contact the HQ to make a report


----------



## buzzard (May 8, 2004)

Straightjacket will move so that the chief doesn't have a line of sight on him. If he can do this and engage the armored individual inside, he will do that. If not, cover is his first concern. "Chief, you can come in and play if you like!"

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2004)

_Great!_ thinks Kevin when he sees the cart.

"I will. I have to come back to the village anyway."

Kevin start to pull the cart back to Wen's house.

OOC: If the cart nbeed two hands to be pulled, Kevin will plave the bonsai on the cart, somewhere where he would be sure it won't fall.


----------



## Calinon (May 10, 2004)

*Arizona Team*
*Flying the Friendly Skies*
After saying your farewells and leaving Vince in the curious Doctor Worthy's clutches, you take to the sky where you make your report.  Thunder and Mendez listen to your report with interest.

"This may be a far bigger concern than we originally thought," Mendez says with some concern.  "If a terrorist group got a hold of some of the virus' SAP works with, it could spell bad news for the world at large."

"I agree," Thunder says nodding.  "Get back here ASAP, and we'll get Sanchez to help you and Anna boost the range on that detector.  I'll get a hold of SAP and warn them so they can boost security until you get there.  Your team did well, Johan.  Contact Vince and make sure he's back within four hours," he says.

*Vince*
"Well," Doctor Worthy says.  "It's just that your DNA strands seem very unstable."  Seeing a look of panic on your face she corrects herself.  "Not unstable you're going to fall apart, more unstable you're going to change.  I can hazard a guess as to how, though," she says, looking again through the microscope.  "Take a look," she invites.

As you look, you see the sample she's looking at, at extreme magnification.  You can actually see the cells splitting at a somewhat alarming rate.  "I'd guess you're going to be going through some painful growth spurts soon."

*New York - Methesda*
Initiatives: Guards/Dogs 20 (1 guard, 1 dog), Battlesuit 18-1[2L, grappled], Neutron 18-2[1L], MM 18-3[2L], Monica 15, Chief 14, SJ 9 [3L], Rebound 6[3L]

Straightjacket surges in, keeping himself effectively hidden from the approaching Chief.  Seeing the shallow, to him, pool and the battlesuit floating above it, he steps in, grows to full height, and grabs the man in a bear hug!

_Attack Roll:  SJ -- 27 (hit!)_
_Grapple Check:  22 (battlesuit) vs 30 (SJ) -- guard is grappled!_
_Save:  12[1L]_

Rebound finally recovers and blows up into ball form.  With a _boing_ he smashes into the guard right in front of him, sending the guard splashing into the water.

_Attack Roll:  17 (hit)_
_Save:  11 (fail, unconscious)_

The final guard has _definitely _lost interest in this fight.  He remains alert enough at the edge of the pool though to notice his dying comrade.  "Matt!" he shouts at the man who is going through convulstions on the floor, and he climbs out and starts crawling towards the guard, tryin to stem the flow of blood, but not having any luck.

_Medicine check 8 (VP to reroll is lower, becomes 10 [fail])_

The insane guard dog barrels in after Straitjacket, heedless of the pool of water.  He hits the edge of the pool and leaps up, latching on to Straightjacket's arm with his teeth, biting through his uniform but unable to get through his tough skin.  He clings to him like a pit-bull.

_Attack Roll:  18 (hit)_
_Grapple check:  27 (dog) vs 25 (SJ) -- and yes, the dog has you grappled... kinda.  He can't pin you, he only makes you make a save each round.  If you knock him off, he falls into the water.  Remember, you can grapple one handed!_
Save:  21 (success!)

Try as he might, the battlesuit can't get a shot at Straightjacket, wrapped up as he is.  He doesn't even try to get away, though, instead taking another shot at Michelle as Ms. Henry shouts, "I swear, if guard Wembly dies, you'll all be living in M-Tac's holding facility by day's end!  Captain, stand down or I'll have your job!" she shouts at the Battlesuit.

The guard in the battlesuit says nothing, keeping his weapon trained on Michelle, the blaster crackling with unspent energy, but doesn't fire.

_Diplomacy 23 -- the suit listens, though he keeps his weapon trained on Michelle, despite Straightjacket's efforts._

Your own communicators activate and Thunder's voice comes across the comm unit.  "Metal Mistress, I need your team back at EPIC ASAP.  Have you gotten the client information regarding the trucks?"

_Neutron and MM are up._

*China*
*Kevin*
You are pleasantly surprised that, even after stowing the bansai carefully among the other plants, the cart is so well balanced, it makes it easy to pull.  The uphill climb might be a bit hard on you, but is well within your abilities to do.  You are just exiting the marketplace when you hear something very out of place in the quaint village.  Straining your ears, you could swear it's the sound of many motorcycles.  Looking over to the North, you see a large cloud of dust approaching town, right about where the road into town from the mainland would be.

*Raisa*
"I can't hear anyone!" Dara says with a sniffle.  "Not even Raisa!"

"And until you learn control, I keep power under control for you," Master Wen says.  "I not remove anything permanently," he adds.  "You still have to deal with link between you, but not until you learn to control mind better."

"I can control it just fine!" she whines.  "Give my powers back!"

You can only imagine it is like suddenly losing the ability to speak and hear.

*X12*
"I think they forgot we were still human.  And humans have free will," Xi says.  "You can program people like you can a computer.  Perhaps some things cannot be programmed.

"I too think of the shadowed man as Father, despite myself.  I would rather not remember him at all," he adds.  "You can relax a moment," he adds.  "You are 8 months younger than I am," he says.  You find this hard to believe as he looks in his mid to late 20's.  "I am, by my guess, ten."


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2004)

Kevin stop and start to look around to see if someone have seen the cloud and he looks at their reaction. A bit curious, he ask to someone near:

"Sorry, but what is that?" pointing the cloud.


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2004)

Michelle will hold her attack.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Your own communicators activate and Thunder's voice comes across the comm unit.  "Metal Mistress, I need your team back at EPIC ASAP.  Have you gotten the client information regarding the trucks?"




Michelle glares at the battlesuit as she reaches over and grabs the papers that she had printed out just moments before.

Affirmative, although some of the guards got injured, one looks pretty bad. You better send an ambulance. She deactives the line and looks over at the woman.

What's it going to be? You can call your men off and let us go. That way you can get your men looked at and Neutron can even put the floor back. Or we can continue this fight putting many of your employees lives at risk as well as escalating the collateral damage.

If you want press charges I and I alone entered your network but just remember that is all I did, which by the way was left open by one of your own employees. Where as your men attacked first, using lethal force no less without even waiting for all of us to comply with his demands. Somehow I don't see a judge being too sympathetic to your side, plus I am sure the feds will have to access all your files just to make sure that I have not tampered with anything else.

<Diplomacy +8>


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2004)

"Affirmative, Thunder", Johan says. He then contacts Vincent.
"Vincent, this is Johan. You are to be back to the EPIC headquarters in four hours, by Thunder's orders."


----------



## Calinon (May 10, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
"I don't know," one man says to you.  You notice most people are looking in that direction as well.  The sound is definitely getting louder, and definitely is motorcycles.  People are looking rather concerned.

*New York - Methesda*
_Ah yes, that poor old diplomacy roll... you might have been fine if you hadn't failed once and pissed her right off._

"You commit _theft, _destroy private property and violate the privacy of our network, and you think you'll dictate anything to me!?" Ms. Henry shouts at Michelle.

_And of course, the lawyer kicked your arse on the opposed roll.  Kicked. Your. Arse.  A re-roll would have been pointless._

"Calm yourself, Ms. Henry," a man says, entering the room.  He's in an expensive business suit, and has a briefcase with him.  He's accompanied by someone with a first aid kit, who quickly gets to the guard to try to save his life.  He looks around the room analytically.  "My name is Ronald Falcon, lawyer for this company.  You've committed theft," he says, looking at the papers Michelle is clutching.  "Destroyed private property to the tune of hundreds of thousands of dollars," he adds, gesturing to the floor.  "Possibly manslaughter, not to mention the civil suit you will likely be facing from his family," he says, looking briefly at the dying man.

"The good captain gave you opportunity to cease and desist.  You refused and continued your violation of the privacy of our network and our database.  They acted with justifiable force.  We have all of your actions recorded, until this young man destroyed the cameras," he adds, indicating Neutron.  "And the battle and subsequent conversations are caught on the battlesuit helmet cameras.  Not to mention the hostile response to a simple request to go to the security station by your large companion," he nods towards Straightjacket.

"No, I don't think we'll need to comply with any of your demands, young woman.  EPIC or not, you broke the law, committing several criminal and civil offenses and are currently holding the evidence of it in your hand.  The air ambulance is already on its way here, and the police are just a phone call away.  And thankfully, our in house tech's have already determined the files you perused, and we will be contacting our clients to warn them of the breach in their privacy."  He holds his hand out expectantly.  "I'll take those papers now," he says.  "Or you can continue to deal with the Captain and Security Chief while I contact the local news crews.  I'm sure the footage we have should make for an interesting news story."  His thinly veiled warning rings very true in your ears.  You may not be experts on the law, but you know he definitely has you in a very bad corner.

Even from within the foyer, you can hear the sound of a hovership approaching.  "Ah good, the paramedics have arrived," Mr. Falcon says offhandedly before returning to speaking to you all.  "I am rather curious as to why you thought it would be a good idea to perform such a foolish act of senseless espionage instead of simply waiting for Ms. Henry to finish with her appointments.  I cannot think of anything you could possibly have acquired that could not have been acquired without some patience and common sense."

"Damn boy," Straightjacket hears as his dad comes in behind him.  "When you are right, you are right.  These other kids sure don't think much.  And they're blowing your shot with that Methesda girl out of the water."  Straightjacket, you see Stephanie Methesda in the background, staring with horror at the ruins of her reception area, and at the injured security guards.

Monica fishes the floating guard out of the water, and Rebound rolls over to the wall and watches carefully.


----------



## buzzard (May 11, 2004)

"Hostile response! You can stuff your hostile response. I did nothing wrong, and told them I would be happy to leave without any trouble, but they opened fire on me. You can stuff your hostile response crap. Having done nothing wrong, they had no right to detain me. Nobody made them into the police. I wasn't here illegally, and had done nothing wrong. Any guard than opened fire on me should be liable for assault charges. Anything I did was pure self defense. Hell, I don't need this kind of grief. "

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (May 11, 2004)

Neutron looks at the bleeding man, and gives Michelle the ol' what-the-hell'd-you-do look.

"Hey, you call that justifiable force?  Why the hell do your guards have such lethal weapons?  Personally, I was just trying to get the fighting to stop, but if I wasn't a metal M&M, I'd be worse off that Welby over there.  Anyway, what I do can be undone (OOC: once the guard is out of the water, discontinue the transformation effect on the floor)."

"We came here to talk, you coulda bloody well just lied to us, but no, you just had to ignore us.  This is a freakin' set-up."  Neutron looks suitably upset.


----------



## Calinon (May 11, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
"You were allowed on our site to speak with Ms. Henry.  You may have been outside when your companions started their attempted espionage, but you are with them.  And if you believe that acting beligerant and doubling your size and refusing to co-operate with a simple request is not threatening, you should examine your perception of reality," Falcon says flatly to Straightjacket.  "You may not want 'this grief' but you and your friends brought it upon yourself, because we certainly do not want people hacking our system, printing out confidential data files and thinking they can get away with it."

"Ignore you!?  You walk in without an appointment, and expect me to what?  Ignore clients so I can talk to you?  And then you refuse to wait and resort to..." Ms. Henry starts.

"That's enough Ms. Henry," Falcon says calmly.  "Speaking of clients, I believe you have one waiting for you in the form of a Mr. Murphy.  See to him," he says firmly and Ms. Henry gives him a glare that could melt ice, then storms off, nearly running over Stephanie in the process.

"If you wanted the fighting to stop, you simply had to hold to the Captain's request," Falcon says to Neutron.  As the guard and Straightjacket exit the pool, it changes back to its normal state.  "Excellent," he says.  And it's just in time, as the paramedics rush in, four of them, and start to take the wounded out to their hovership on stretchers.

"Now, the papers you printed," Falcon says to Michelle.  "Then I'll invite you to leave."

"Boy, I'm dyin' to know what's so blasted important on those papers that chick has," Straightjacket's dad says to him.  "Something's on there he don't want everyone to see, I betcha."

_Straightjacket sense motive is successful._


----------



## Agamon (May 11, 2004)

Neutron glares at the lawyer, but turns to see what Metal Mistress does with the papers.  _"If we're in big trouble, we'd at least better have something to show for it..."_ he thinks.


----------



## buzzard (May 11, 2004)

"Threatening? A whole bunch of people come at me, pointing lethal weapons at me, and I request to leave and I'm threatening?!? Damn, you lawyers are something else. Metal Mistress, I'd say keep the paper, and let's get out of here. He wants to fight for it I'm game. I've had enough of his crap. Anyway, in for a penny, in for a pound. "


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2004)

Kevin park his wagon on the side of the road and looks more closly to the cloud.

_Why I have a strange feeling about that... That cloud looks like coming out from a bad western, when teh robbers are coming in town._

Kevin waits to see what is exactly that cloud and what they want to do.


----------



## Mimic (May 11, 2004)

Michelle looks at the man and calmly folds the papers into quarters so they are not easily dropped or taken. She activates her communicator, hoping that Thunder and the others are still there. "As I said to the women,"  she says loud enough for everyone to hear, "I and I alone entered into your network and hacked into your database, my fellow students didn't have anything to do with it nor did EPIC." 

She looks over towards the battlesuit,"Your over zealous guards were the ones that caused the majority of the damage as well as using lethal force without giving some of us sufficient time to respond to his request, the other students defended themseves against what they believe was a overly hostle response to what I was doing, simply cutting the power to the terminal would have been sufficient in stopping my access to your network."

"I do not wish to resume hostilities and if you wish to involve the police then I will surrender myself to them but only when detective Medez is in attendance. If you don't wish to attract that much attention to your company then we will simply leave. Either way there is no way you are going to be getting these papers."  She tells him.

Powers: Forcefield (free action) holding her attack


----------



## Calinon (May 12, 2004)

*New York -- Methesda*
"Hey, boy," Straightjacket's dad says to him as he looks at the papers in Michelle's hand, his head cocked to the side to read them.  "Who's that scoundrel with the psycho duplicates?  Split aint it?" he asks.  "Looks like your girl here has his name on this top printout.  Wonder if that's why this scheister is so antsy."

"Not very subtle are you," Falcon says rolling his eyes at Michelles very unsubtle activation of her communicator.  "I don't care if Thunder himself shows up.  You still are not leaving with confidential client information."

There is a slight electrical crackle sound through the communicator, then you hear Mendez speak.  "I sure hope that was an invitation," he says calmly.  Falcon suddenly looks far less confident.

_Straightjacket makes successful spot (17) thanks to his successful sense motive last round.  Michelle makes a rather unexpected successful intimidation (28 [+5 for Thunder] vs 12 [VP to reroll becomes a 27]._

Falcon looks to the door and his two battlesuits and one rather threatening dog, and two security guards standing outside, then back to you, weighing his options.


----------



## buzzard (May 12, 2004)

"Hey 'MM' did you happen to notice that the top paper said Split on it? I think that why the shyster here has his shorts in a bunch. " then sotto voce "thanks dad"

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (May 12, 2004)

Michelle gives Straight Jacket a slight nod of her head to indicate that she heard him. Gripping the papers even tighter.

"Anyone know how fast Thunder can fly? And who said that I was trying to be subtle."


----------



## Agamon (May 12, 2004)

"Split??  Rah-heally?" Neuton says with a smirk on his face.  "You know, a pool in your lobby might look nice compared to what I'm thinking of doing with the place now..."


----------



## Deva (May 12, 2004)

Raisa leans over and puts a comforting hand on Dara's shoulder. "It is why you are here, remember? You have to admit that it was getting a little insane lately with my thoughts running through your head as well as your own. This way, you can have a little peace and quiet while you learn how to use your powers better. And even though I was getting use to and even liking having you in there all the time, it will be kind of nice having my head all to myself again. Beside, it is not permanent. You will be back to normall soon enough."

With a reassuring smile to the girl, Raisa will turn back to her studies.


----------



## Calinon (May 12, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
You don't have to wait long.  With the high pitched whine of high powered engines, a long line of motorcyles, most on wheels but some using hover-technology, roar into town.  People scramble to get out of the way of the bikers, who bring their bikes to a halt in the market and in front of the town hall.  

There are at least 20 of them, all dressed in grey and red leathers, with red helmets.  One exceedingly large man gets off his bike.  He stands a hand over six feet, and is extremely muscular.  His gloves are spiked on the knuckles, he has chains forming an X over his chest and has a few oriental looking weapons tucked in his belt.  His helmet has a red rose emblazoned on its front.  As he takes it off, you see he is Chinese, and has a long scar on his left cheek.

"You two," he says to two bikers next to him.  "Go pay a visit to the old man."  With that order, the two peel off and head towards Master Wen's compound.

"Listen up!" he shouts, making himself heard.  "You listened to that fool on the hill, and stopped paying us your tribute?  Well, we're here to collect what's due us!  Your back-payment is due today, and we'll take it in cash or out of your property!"

With that, the other bikers dismount, drawing clubs, crowbars, staves and a few swords threateningly.

_Note:  All talk is, of course, in Chinese._

*Raisa*
"Maybe I don't want peace and quiet," she harumphs.

"Oh, pout well practiced!" Master Wen laughs on observing Dara's face.  "But not work on Master Wen.  You do homework.  Tomorrow, instead of dojo training, you spend time in meditation with Master Wen.  It be nice to speak to someone in Chinese for change too," he says cheerfully.

You hear the faint buzz of what might be a motorcycle engine in the distance.

*X12*
Xi thinks for a while.  "I think our _father_ believed that teaching us certain things would prevent us from asserting free will.  He was always attempting to force us into, what he called, emotional deta...

_...chment.  Without it, you will be vulnerable," you heard your father say as you tried, without success, to strike the trainer.  The trainer mocked you at every miss.  It enraged you, and you swung with violent power.  But too much power, and never enough skill, missing more and more wildly as your moves became telegraphed._

_"Your rage makes you weak," you heard your father say disapprovingly.  You wanted nothing more than to attack him, not this fool instructor.  "Clear your mind.  Do not pay attention to his insults.  Focus yourself; watch his movements; and strike him."_

_Despite yourself, you listened to your father, trying to lose the rage within you.  It was hard, and you knew why.  Directive 10 was manipulating your emotions again, driving you to anger.  You would not let it work.  Slowly you forced the emotions down, muting them.  You felt them bubbling beneath the surface, but refused to acknowledge them._

_"Yes, that is it," you heard your father say.  "The emotions make you week.  Drive them from your mind and use it instead to analyze your target for weaknesses."_

_You felt Directive 10, that lapdog of your father, driving his power into you, and fought back._

Pop!

_It was nearly audible, your victory over the emotional control of Directive 10.  They were gone, or rather, locked away.  You saw your instructor's moves more clearly.  They were flawed in that he didn't see that you weren't angry anymore.  He was being sloppy; leaving openings.  Openings you could exploit.  __Moments later, you stood over the unconscious man.  You found no joy in your victory; you had succeeded, and that was all that mattered._

_"Well done," said your father, coming from his booth.  Directive 10 looked just like Directive 7, but was nothing like her.  7 had always tried to aid you.  10 was always working with your father to break you.  "What have you learned?"_

_"Detaching myself from my emotions can bring me success," you replied._

_"Good.  Now, a test.  You consider Directive 7 a friend, do you not?" he asked.  You nodded in response.  "She is in the mess with the others.  I want you to take this knife and kill her," he said, handing you a long knife._

_You took the knife, looking at it.  It's edge gleamed, and it had grooves in the top to allow for bleeding.  It was heavy, and could be used to chop as well, probably better than a hatchet.  You were already walking towards the mess, thinking of the most efficient method to kill her._

You blinked your eyes as the vision faded, and found yourself holding your hand as if you wielded a knife.  You open it, half expecting to hear a clatter of the blade on the floor, but instead hear the sound of approaching motorcyles.  Xi is standing by the door, looking out towards town with a cautious expression on his face.

*Flying Towards New York*
As you approach New York, Vincent lets you know he's on his way back to HQ.  Then Mendez contacts the plane.

"Johan, I need you to fly directly to Methesda Ironworks.  Thunder is en route as well.  The other team ran into some problems it sounds like.  I'm sending Tara by air that way as well. (_OOC:  Don't ask me what happened to Tara, I lost her somewhere!  )_  And tell Cosmo to be careful.  Landing a jet in a parking lot isn't exactly a piece of cake, and his rating on VTL isn't all that great."

*New York -- Methesda*
"I'm quite certain you are mistaken.  We don't do business with mercenaries, and certainly not ones wanted by the law.  It's probably just an old entry before he became such a noteable criminal," Falcon says smoothly.  "In fact, if memory serves me, he was passing himself off as a security company," he adds.  

"I still can't allow you to simply walk off with sensitive materials, regardless of whether it involves former or current clientelle.  And any further damage to our property by you will simply be added to the bill our insurance company shall be sending EPIC," he says to Sanjay, unaffected by the intimidation tactic and gaining confidence.

"Since this Split person is a criminal, I will be more than happy to provide you with the information we have on him.  However, if you do not hand over the papers you have illegally obtained, which, I might add, makes them inadmissable in any sort of legal venue, I will instruct the Chief and Captain here to take them from you," he says looking around and noticing that you are relatively banged up.  "I may consider spending the time to contact our client who had their trucks stolen to secure permission to release confidential data, but I will not do so if you continue with your criminal actions."

"Wow," SJ's dad says to him.  "I'd like to break my foot off in his arse, I tell you what."

Both the Chief and Captain remain where they stand, but do shift very slightly, in case they are ordered to take the papers.  A second cannon appears on the Chief's left arm with a shifting of plates and circuitry.


----------



## Dalamar (May 12, 2004)

"Understood," Johan says to Mendez. "Cosmo, change of plans. We are going to the Methesda Ironworks, the other team has run up to some trouble. And do be careful while landing."
He then contacts Vincent with his communicator. "Vincent, the other team is having trouble at the Methesda Ironworks, and we are to help them. Get there as fast as you can."


----------



## Mule (May 13, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> change of plans. We are going to the Methesda Ironworks, the other team has run up to some trouble.



"Any idea what kind of trouble Johan?"


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2004)

"Since we aren't doing anything. If you attack us you would be assulting us and since it's because of the information that I have, the police would have to gain access to all of your database. I don't think your clients would be too happy about that." Michelle tells the man.

_"Thunder should be here soon, if I can just stall him until then."_


----------



## Calinon (May 13, 2004)

*Flying the Friendly Skies*
Vince radios back, "Ok, I'm on my way!"

Cosmo grins, "Hey, I nearly passed vertical take off and landing last time we tried it."

*New York - Methesda*
"You obviously do not know law.  I'm an experienced lawyer.  You have no grounds for assault charges since you are engaged in an illegal act, that being that you are in possession of stolen property.  And you are leaving me no choice," Falcon says, obviously on to your intent.  "Captain, Chief," he says.

_Sense motive of 25 versus bluff of 11._

"Just hand over the papers, girl," the Chief says through his helmet in a resigned but committed voice.  "If you did your homework at all, you'd know we're _deadly_ serious about protecting our client's right to privacy.  So either accept Mr. Falcon's offer of assistance he just made, or make your peace with God.  Personally, I'd rather not have to attend confession for killing a girl too stupid to see an easy way to get some information she is after."

The manner in which he said that, so calm and self assured, really unnerves you.  It's like he doesn't even consider you a very big threat.  The captain, on the other hand, watches Sanjay and Straightjacket like a hawk, shifting his view back and forth, gun already charged with energy.  The guards appear nervous; very nervous.  The dog... well, it had a taste of something good, and boy oh boy, it wants more! (Straightjacket tastes like bacon... must be that sausage biscuit!)

_Captain's intimidation beats all of your sense motives._


----------



## buzzard (May 13, 2004)

"OK if you got an issue with 'girls', I'll entertain you. We're leaving with the paper. If it requires going through you, fine with me." Replies John to the chief, as he makes ready to wrap him up if he makes any threatening moves. If he does get into combat he will use the first action to wrap up with an accurate attack, and move to a pin on the second one so he can control the chief's weaponry. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (May 13, 2004)

"Got your six, Jacket," Neutron says, eyeing up the captain, still thinking he'd look a heck of a lot better in a tutu...


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2004)

_I can't beleive I am thinking of that... EPIC is starting to really change me, ugly!_

"May I make you an offer. Leave those poor guys alone, I'll pay for them. How much must they give you? Oh, I impolite I am. My name is Kevin York."

Kevin offer his hand and wait for the gang boss to react.


----------



## Deva (May 13, 2004)

Raisa looks up from her homework and turns her head in the direction of the sound. "Does anyone else hear that?" She gets up and looks out the window.


----------



## Dalamar (May 13, 2004)

"I don't know, but if the others can't handle it on their own, it can't be anything nice."
Regardless, Johan contacts Mendez again. "Mendez, what is it that is causing trouble to the other team?"


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2004)

Michelle looks at the chief and the man in the suit somewhat uncertainly, whether it's a bluff or not is hard to tell.

What guarentee do you have that we will be safe even if we hand over the papers?

<stalling, Thunder has to show up sooner or later>


----------



## Mordane76 (May 14, 2004)

"Do you ever remember me trying to kill Seven in the mess with a knife," X12 says to Xi, approaching slowly and remaining in clear view of his sibling.  As the noise grows closer, X12 looks in its direction trying to ascertain the source.  "Trouble?"


----------



## Calinon (May 14, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
Initiatives:  Chief 20[1VP], Neutron 18[1L], MM 16[5HP, 5L, stunned], SJ 15[1HP, 1L], Captain 13[1L, 1S], Rebound 12[3HP, 3L], Monica 9, Guards and Dog 3  (Note:  nobody is flat footed and I took the time to update the condition of everyone.  I was slightly off before.)

"I'm sorry you won't see reason," the Chief says, as he snaps both cannons into a ready position, blasting a charge of electricity into her force field followed up by a stream of blazing energy from the other cannon.  The electricity snaps through her force field, and she twists to avoid taking a direct hit, but the firey blast chases through, engulfing Michelle in flames briefly.  She screams as her force field winks out and smoke rises from her entire body.  The papers that were in her hand flutter to the ground, still on fire.

_Attack rolls: Electricity 20 (hit), Fire 22 (hit)_
_Saves:  5(4) (HP to re-roll is a 12(11))[1L vs electricity], 10(9)[1L,stunned]_

_Sanjay is up, then I can resolve SJ's action._

*Flying into New York*
Cosmo puts the jet into a steep dive as you come into New York airspace.  Travelling at dangerous velocity, he tears only a few hundred feet from the ground, heading towards the docks.  As you nervously look out of a window, you see Vince matching your velocity, running along the ground below.  The red streak of color as he speeds along is very evident.

"Don't get us killed, please!" Anna shouts towards the cockpit.  From the tone of her voice, you don't think it was a comment made in jest.

Loki, looking out the same side that Vince is on, you see what can only be Thunder flying from across the city towards the docks.  Lightning crackles about him, lighting up the sky despite the hour.

*China*
*Kevin*
"Hey guys, look, a hero!" the gang leader laughs out.  "And he says he's got mone... York?" he says, a wierd look on his face.  "No way," he says, breaking into a laugh.  "Talk about a bonus.  Shake him down, boys.  Bring me his any valuables he has on him, his wallet and ID.  And whatever you do," he adds, a feral grin on his face, "don't hurt him seriously.  The rest of you, show these fools their need for protection!" he bellows.

Four gang members come towards you, two with bats, two putting their knives away in favor of hand to hand action.  The other gang members split up to wreak some havoc on the citizens of the town.

_Initiative:  Kevin 11, Gang Members 7_

*Raisa, X12*
From your vantage points you see two high powered motorcycles scream into the compound.  They slide to halt, revving their engines annoyingly.

One climbs off his bike and shouts something in Chinese.

"Payment?  What payment?" Dara asks.

Master Wen calmly walks out the door towards the courtyard.  "I told you last time not to come back.  Village not need hulligan's protection."

"I can't believe they came back," Xi says.  As X12 looks, he sees a very familiar looking Red Rose emblazoned on the back of the thugs jackets.

"The Red Rose Syndicate is not a group to be trifled with," the biker warns.  "Pay up, old man.  If you don't, people are going to get hurt down there," he adds, jerking his thumb towards the town.  You can see fairly well into town from here, and make out a lot of activity, including people running around apparently in a panic.


----------



## Mule (May 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> you see what can only be Thunder flying from across the city towards the docks.  Lightning crackles about him, lighting up the sky despite the hour.



"Woah, look at that!" says Randall, pointing at Thunder.  "Looks like it could be some VERY big trouble we're headed for."


----------



## Agamon (May 14, 2004)

As I had hinted, Neutron will attempt to transform the captain's bodysuit.  We'll make it cardboard instead of a tutu...his sense of humor is beginning to wane.  If he's only 5 feet from Michelle, he'll move beside her and ready a deflection against either himself, or, using EE and an HP to get the affect others extra, on MM.


----------



## Calinon (May 14, 2004)

*New York - Methesda
*Initiatives: Chief 20[1VP, 1S, grappled], Neutron 18[1HP, 1L], MM 16[5HP, 6L, KO], SJ 15[3HP, 4L, grappling], Captain 13[1HP, 1L, 1S, prone], Rebound 12[3HP, 3L], Monica 9 [1L, grappled], Guard and Dog[grappling] 3

Neutron steps between Michelle and the Chief, surrounding him in a black energy field like he had the captain before.  Whether it is a protective coating, or just bad luck, he manages to step out of the energy field before it can take hold on the suit.

_Attack roll:  21 hit_
_Save:  18 success_

Straightjacket stretches out, grabbing at the Chief.  He manages to get a lock on the Chief's flame throwing arm, wrenching at it with all his might.

_Attack roll: 23 hit_
_Save: 13 fail [1S] and he's grappled_

The Captain takes a pot shot at Neutron, electricity flashing out at him.  A mirrored shield appears in its path, deflecting the blast aside!

_Attack roll: 18 hit_
_Deflection: 18 success!_

Rebound reinflates and springs off the wall, barrelling into the pair of guards behind the battlesuits.  The first guard ducks, and the second doesn't see it coming as he's crushed into a pillar as Rebound bounces past.  He doesn't get up.

_Attack roll: 16 hit!_
_Save:  8 (VP to reroll becomes 11 -- fail) KO!_

Monica, still in tiger form, leaps out and into the Captain, some 400 pounds of clawing and biting cat.  She bears him to the ground beneath her and leaps away towards the dog who looks unafraid.

_Attack roll:  18 hit!_
_Opposed roll:  18 (Monica) vs 8 (VP to reroll becomes 16)... Monica trips successfully!  The Captain is PRONE._

The remaining guard shoots at the bouncing Rebound, missing wildly.

_Attack roll 11 misses!_

He then suddenly collapses like he was punched out, his head snapping to the side as he spins to the ground.  Straightjacket sees his dad deliver a wicked right cross to the guards jaw.  "Hey boy, I see the calvary comin'," your dad says, pointing into the distance where the EPIC Jet is just coming into view.

The dog squares off with Monica, circling briefly before lunging at her.  It clamps down on her leg and the two animals start rolling about on the floor.

_Attack roll of... oh who are we kidding.  Super dog hits again, with a crit! (natural 20)_
_Opposed check:  17 (dog) vs 14 (Monica).  They are grappled._
_Save:  14 [1L]_

The Chief doesn't try to get out of Straightjacket's hold at all.  Instead, his free arm cannon suddenly shortens, and a ball of energy grows at its tip before blasting into the floor between Michelle and Neutron.  The blast spreads across the floor.  Surprisingly, it doesn't so much as tickle through Neutron's skin.  Michelle jerks slightly and slumps to the floor.  The paper shreds to bits.

_Attack roll:  18 hits where he wants.  He reduced his power to finish destroying the paper, but not cause serious harm._
_Save:  10 (5) [1L, KO]_

"Now that that's taken care of, anyone want this to continue?" The Chief says warningly.  "Or are you ready to take up Mr. Falcon on his offer and get your girl to a hospital?"

_Neutron and SJ are up._


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Kevin put himself on guard.

"Listen up boys. Wathever the result, if we start a fight, you'll have the York family as an enemy. That's mean forget your career and start to think how you'll decorate your cell, and the worst you do to me, the worst you futur will become. Now, let's settle that like civilized people and everyone will win in it."

OOC: Intimidate the four gang members into not figthing


----------



## Agamon (May 14, 2004)

"You son of a bitch," Neutron growls, looking down at Michelle.  "Continue?  No, I aim on finishing it!"  His hands brighten, emitting a bright radiation.  He aims at the tripped captain, lauching a bright burst of energy at the man in the battlesuit.

Half action to Energy Blast the captain (not the chief), using EE to boost it to +9, and using an HP to counter fatigue.  Half action to Deflect the next incoming attack.


----------



## Dalamar (May 14, 2004)

"Cosmo, you do realise that you need to brake, don't you?"


----------



## Deva (May 14, 2004)

_ooc: I'm assuming that I can understand what was said, either in english or with Dara translating._

"I hate bullies," Raisa growls. She steps out of the dojo as though she doesn't see the two goons. "Master Wen, I broke my sparring partner again and - oh, we have guests." She stands behind Master Wen, her arms crossed over her chest and scowling menacingly down at the two. (intimidation:14) "Just leaving were you? What a shame."


----------



## Mimic (May 14, 2004)

Out of hero points, Michelle will drool quietly on the floor.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 14, 2004)

"We have Syndicate in New York, as well," X12 says flatly.  "Will Master Wen need any assistance in handling them?"


----------



## Calinon (May 16, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
Initiatives: Chief 20[2VP, 1S], Neutron 18[2HP, 2L, stunned], MM 16[5HP, 6L, KO], SJ 15[3HP, 4L, stunned], Captain 13[1HP, 2L, 1S, KO], Rebound 12[4HP, 3L, 1S], Monica 9 [1L]

Neutron suddenly emits an energy blast at the fallen Captain that lights up the room.  The blast strikes the battlesuit solidly, causing the captain to roll over.

_Attack roll:  16 (hit)_
_Save: 9 (VP to re-roll, result becomes 13) fail [1L]_

Straightjacket changes his hold to immobilize the Chief.  The Chief, oddly enough, seems unperturbed.

_Opposed check:  29 (SJ) vs 21 (Chief)_
_The chief is held immobile (but not helpless) for one round._

The captain climbs to his feet, cutting loose his own energy blast back at Neutron.  Neutron summons a reflective shield, but the electricity beam is wider and surges around it, knocking him ten feet back into the wall.

_Attack roll: 22 (hit)_
_Deflection: 20 (fail)_
_Save: 7(10) [1L, Neutron is stunned!]_

Rebound hits a wall and sails straight at the Captain with amazing velocity, growing to immense size as he does so.  He slams into the captain, carrying him fifteen feet into the wall with a loud crunch.  Rebound bounces back away.

_HP to use growth +6_
_Attack roll: (with power attack +3, ramming +2) 19 (hit!)_
_Save: 5 (Captain KO!), Rebound 8 [1S]_

There is a yelp and a fountain of blood from a certain angry dog as Monica, quite literally, rips the animals' throat out.

_Attack roll: natural 20 (crit)_
_Save:  5 (dead)_

Sanjay notices vaguely through his blurry vision that the office staff, Falcon, Henry and Stephanie, have left the room.

The Captain doesn't try to free himself from Straightjacket's hold, but there is a buzzing sound that starts to eminate from his suit an instant before a charge course through the exterior of it.  He's activated an energy field!

_VP used to give his suit an energy field._
_Save: 13(9) vs DC 18 [1S, stunned]... yes, it was stun damage._

"Alright you kids, time to stand down," the Chief says.  "I don't want to kill anyone, and you already lost your papers.  Settle down and take Falcon up on his offer of assistance.  In case you didn't notice, a few of you are seriously injured."

He doesn't wave his guns around threateningly, and though he does step away from Straightjacket, it's more to prevent him from getting further electrocuted than anything.

Those of you conscious hear the familiar roar of the EPIC Jet.  It blasts over the parking lot, seeming a bit out of control, and starts quickly circling down vertically for a landing.  You hear a burst of automatic gunfire from the gates and a red blur streaks towards the doors.  A crackle of electricity that puts the Chief's suit powers to shame and causes the hairs on your arms to stand up on end briefly, echoes from outside.  About fifty feet outside the door, Thunder stands, surrounded by lightning.

*The Plane*
Cosmo doesn't slow his forward momentum, instead putting the get in what you would term a suicidal position, nearly pointing straight up, as he fires the VTL jets.  The plane comes to a sudden stop in forward momentum, and circles rapidly towards the ground, landing with a hard thump in the parking lot of Methesda.  The ramp lowers immediately.  You can see Thunder touch down outside some very destroyed office doors, surrounded by his powerful electrical field.

"Let's do that again!" Anna says as the plane touches down.

"Any landing you can walk away from," Cosmo says, unbuckling from his seat and heading for the ramp.

*Vince*
You tear along the streets, coming up on Methesda by the ground.  You burst over the gates and fence, triggering the auto cannons perched on the towers.  But you're too fast, and the cannons miss wildly, tearing up a good deal of the gates in the process.  You see Thunder by the door and the EPIC Jet land hard on the ground, making you happy you weren't in it.

*China*
*Kevin*
One gang member, the youngest of the ones coming at you, looks a bit unsure, but the others move to surround you and he quickly follows suit.

"The Red Rose Syndicate doesn't fear your English family," the gang leader laughs, further bolstering the thugs.

The gang members stalk in.  You figure you'll get one quick shot in before they start swinging...

_Your bluff failed badly, but you wonder how they know you if they aren't intimidated by your family name.  You have a half action remaining._

*Raisa, X12*
Raisa stalks up behind Master Wen, making the two thugs rather wide eyed.  You can't be entirely sure, but that one on the left looks oddly familiar... like you've seen him before.  But you can't quite place where.  Regardless, they both seem rather disinterested in confrontation suddenly.  That is compounded when Li and Carl come from the garden, and X12 and Xi exit the dojo.  There is a sudden explosion from the docks in town and a small mushroom cloud.

Master Wen looks suitably angry.  "Raisa, you remove them from Master Wen's home.  All others, go to town, chase gang off!  And find Kevin!"

That prompts the thugs into action.  One fires up his bike no problem and floors it, tearing out of the courtyard, but the one Raisa recognizes can't get his going.


----------



## Agamon (May 16, 2004)

Neutron peels himself from the wall, and despite the pain, smirks at the Chief nodding outside behind him.  "Or maybe not."


----------



## Mordane76 (May 16, 2004)

Looking around for a means of conveyance, X12 calls to Xi as he searches, "Can you stop the fleeing cyclist with your power?  Dust the rear tire of his bike or something!  Push your powers beyond yourself -- just watch your aim!"


Unless something else motorized is apparent for traveling to town, X12 will start to close the distance to the thug with bike troubles... his bike will be the easiest way to make it to town quickly otherwise.


----------



## Deva (May 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That prompts the thugs into action.  One fires up his bike no problem and floors it, tearing out of the courtyard, but the one Raisa recognizes can't get his going.




"Let me give you a hand," Raisa stalks over to the familiar thug and will attempt to lift him from the bike by the back of his jacket.


----------



## buzzard (May 16, 2004)

"OK well I think since the big boss is here, I'll defer to him. If Thunder wants us to stand down, I'll do it. If he wants us to peel this tin can, I'll do that instead. You know chief, you won't have as much fun playing with him as with us kids. "


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

"Red Rose Syndicat! Well, you'll tell Mia that we still have a drink to have..."

_Now I am better think fast!_

Kevin look around to see if he couldn't get something that could be use as a shield, and if there is one, he grabs it.


----------



## Calinon (May 17, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
_Initiative: Kevin 11, Gang Members 7_

There's nothing around you to use as a shield persay, but with where your cart is and the nearby wall, you can make it so you can fight with your back and side protected!  Shoving the cart against the wall, you step back to protect yourself as best you can.

_I'll assume you fight defensively this round.  Only two can get to you without either flipping the heavy cart or climbing over it._

The two gang members advance on you, the ones with the bats stepping in first, the other too cheering them on.  They work together to position you just where they want to, striking with practiced unison.  Some of your training in the last weeks seems to have paid off, and you manage to push the hardest swing aside.

_Attack roll: 13 (VP to reroll, result is 17) hit_
_Save:  9(10) (HP to reroll, result is 21) success!_

_Kevin is up._

*Raisa, X12*
Xi looks at X12 with a curious look.  "I cannot project my powers, nor am I swift enough to catch a..."

"I got it," Carl says, pulling himself up onto the roof of the dojo.  He opens his mouth and a stream of vibrating energy streaks down the hill, striking the bike's rear tire.  It sends the bike spinning out of control.  The rider slides down the hill, but the bike careens into a rock and explodes.

_Attack roll:  19 (hit) with disintegration.  The tire is destroyed, as is most of the rear wheel._

The thug on the bike lets out a squeak as Raisa hoists him bodily off the bike.  She gets such a firm hold, in fact, that he can't wriggle out of his jacket.  She holds him a good two feet off the ground.  He's shouting in Chinese at you.  Master Wen is clucking his tongue as the bike crashes to its side.

"Such language," he says.  "Get to town swiftly, all of you.  Raisa, take that," he says, pointing at the man in her grasp, "back to his friends and make sure he leaves with them."  He touches Dara on the forehead.  "Quickly focus, link all minds, share language with them."

Dara concentrates and suddenly you each feel something tweak at your consciousness.  You can vaguely sense each others thoughts, and have an intimate knowledge of the Mandarin language.

*New York - Methesda*
Rebound seems happy enough to follow Straightjacket's lead.  Monica on the other hand, does not.  She lets out a snarl and whirls on the Chief, stalking towards him, flicking her claws out.  The Chief points one of his cannons at her warningly.

"I wouldn't suggest that," comes a commanding voice as Thunder walks in.

"Then tell your girl to back off," the Chief says simply.

"Monica, back down," Thunder says as Vincent strides in.  You didn't see her with the others, but Tara suddenly appears from the sky.  Buzzing inside, she sees Michelle on the floor and quickly heads over to her.  Surveying the situation, he activates the comm unit.  "Johan, have your team bring a stretcher and med kits from the plane.  Cosmo, contact Bush Memorial and tell my brother we'll be bringing wounded in soon."

He eyes the Chief up and down.  Monica is not stopping her angry advance.  "Neutron, restrain Monica please, and take her outside.  Straightjacket, how about filling me in on what is going on.  And you," he says, pointing at the Chief.  "I thought you had better sense than to work for a company like this, Whitefeather."


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2004)

"That clear, Thunder," comes Johan's reply. He relays the instructions to those who didn't hear then, and then creates two duplicates of himself to help in process.


----------



## buzzard (May 17, 2004)

"We came down here to talk to people, but were given a run-around. After waiting for an hour or so with no results, Metal Mistress got a bit impatient and decided to go after the records herself. I went outside a little before then. Her actions seem to have riled the powers that be here, and they responded in a rather violent fashion using lethal force. Rather makes you wonder about those records. I was standing outside and was instructed to go to their security office under guard. I hadn't done anything so I told them I didn't want any trouble, but wasn't going anywhere. They opened fire on me after I refused to comply. You ought to ask Nuetron what exactly happened in here. When I came in they were fighting it out with a few guards and a guard in powered armor. MM had some documents and I got a look at them for a bit, and saw a reference to Split. Eventually a manager and a lawyer showed up and stopped the fighting and demanded the documents and threatened us with a scandal and legal repercussions. After seeing the Split reference on the document, we decided it was too important to knuckle under. Then the Chief here opened up on us again. He managed to burn the document after I tried to wrap him up. MM took a solid hit and went down trying to keep the document. "

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (May 17, 2004)

Neutron nods, favoring his ribs as moves in front of Monica.  "Babe, chill," he says, caressing her feline shoulder.  "Everythings cool now, let's take a walk."

He nods at Jacket's story before they leave.  "Yeah, not much more to tell.  They sure didn't want to part with that info."  He looks over at Tara.  "Is Michelle okay, Tara?"


----------



## Mordane76 (May 17, 2004)

"I'll ride on ahead and survey for wounded, unless we have a better plan for the motorcycle," X12 says.


----------



## Deva (May 17, 2004)

With her sudden understanding of another language, Raisa looks at the man in her grasp and shakes her head. "And I thought the Portuguese language had some colourful phrases!" 

She'll toss him over her shoulder and carry him like a sack of potatoes as she walks toward the village. If she passes the goon that just crashed the bike, she'll try to pick him up and carry him likewise.


----------



## Calinon (May 18, 2004)

*China*
*X12 and Raisa*
Raisa slings the struggling thug over her shoulder and sets off down the hill with Dara in tow.  Carl leaps from the roof into the air, and flies down towards town quickly, something you hadn't seen him do before.  Xi runs after Raisa.  The Thug that took the spill slid quite far down, and despite being in obvious pain, he's hustling fast towards town.

X12 tries to start the bike to find the electric starter isn't working.  Pushing it to the top of the hill, he is considering doing a good old fashioned push start when someone leaps on behind him.  He loses his foot grip and the bike starts down the hill, Dara perched on the back behind X12.  Luckily, about forty feet down, it fires up, and the two blast past the others into town, but are still not fast enough to catch the fleeing Thug.  The Thug appears to be heading to the center of town.

From the hill you can see the docks are ablaze, and what appears to be a fuel tank is the cause.  Men are running around trying to put out the fire.  You spot several groups of armed men chasing townfolks around, smashing windows and business stalls.

*New York - Methesda*
*Neutron*
"Nope," Tara says to Neutron, just as Johan and Loki bring in the medical gear.  "She needs to see the doctor pretty quickly."

Outside, Monica is fuming.  "We should be in there, tearing that tin can apart!" she exclaims, pulling her arm out of your grasp.  She stalks up to a light post in the lot, and rings a slash against it with her claws.  It lets out a creak and slowly topples over onto a BMW luxury sedan.  The alarm goes off loudly.  She ignores it and spins around.  "We didn't need Thunder sticking his nose in either!  This was _our_ mission, not his!"  Her face and claws are still covered in blood, giving her a rather frightening appearance.

*Straightjacket, Loki, Johan*
Vince helps Rebound outside, while Johan, Loki and Tara look after the still unconscious Michelle.

"Methesda's doing business for wanted mercenaries now?" Thunder asks incredulously.  You all figure he's laying it on a little thick with his tone.  "I'm sure the FBI will love this information."

"Hey, don't bust _my_ chops, kid.  I just provide security.  I don't know jack about the business end of things," the Chief says, pulling his Captain from the wall and shaking him until he wakes up.  "And that boy's version of things is definitely a bit one sided in regards to his actions outside.  He acted threateningly towards my guards, growing to what, 15 feet?  Damn straight I'm going to take a shot at him to eliminate him as a threat while his crew steals private documents.  Your girl's lucky I toned down that last discharge or you could be scraping her up with a shovel," he adds, sending the Captain out the back.

"Now that all the ruckus is done, is anyone even interested in taking Falcon up on his offer of information, or are you leaving?" he asks Thunder and Straightjacket.  "Which is something your boy here seems to have conveniently left off," he adds as he pulls off his helmet, revealing a man of American Indian heritage who appears to be in his late 60's or early 70's.  He has grey hair and an elaborate facial tatoo.  "Hard of hearing, you kids these days," he says with a gravelly chuckle.  "I'll make sure the man gives you the information you need if you want it, but I'm pretty sure there will be some non-disclosure crap in there, and probably some damages compensation required," he says, looking around the front office.


----------



## buzzard (May 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> "Hey, don't bust my chops, kid.  I just provide security.  I don't know jack about the business end of things," the Chief says, pulling his Captain from the wall and shaking him until he wakes up.  "And that boy's version of things is definitely a bit one sided in regards to his actions outside.  He acted threateningly towards my guards, growing to what, 15 feet?  Damn straight I'm going to take a shot at him to eliminate him as a threat while his crew steals private documents.  Your girl's lucky I toned down that last discharge or you could be scraping her up with a shovel," he adds, sending the Captain out the back.*



*

"As I remember it, I said I'd rather just leave, and people drew guns on me. That's when I went to full size. I'd say drawn guns are a bit drastic a measure when someone just wants to leave. Anyways, that's not getting us anywhere. Arguing isn't going to accomplish anything. "turning to Thunder "What's our next move?"

buzzard*


----------



## Agamon (May 18, 2004)

Neutron eyes grow wide at Monica's behavior.  "Hey, now calm down, kitten.  We came here to get some info, not to tear people limb from limb.  And it's a darn good thing Thunder showed up.  Before that our mission was going over like a 350 pound pole vaulter.  It's a good thing things didn't get out of hand more than they did.  Michelle is badly hurt, and that guard and..." he sees the dog's blood staining her mouth and shudders.

He looks over at the smashed Beemer and frowns.  "And let's try and not add to the clean-up bill we're going to be getting, 'kay?  Michelle's gonna wish she was in a coma, 'cause I have a feeling Thunder's going to be a wee bit upset over all this."


----------



## Mordane76 (May 18, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> From the hill you can see the docks are ablaze, and what appears to be a fuel tank is the cause.  Men are running around trying to put out the fire.  You spot several groups of armed men chasing townfolks around, smashing windows and business stalls.




Bringing the bike to a halt, X12 focuses on the armed men, and relays whatever tactical information comes to mind about them through the mental link.

After that, X12 hops off the bike and looks for something he can use as a weapon -- preferably something with a good haft of wood, like a pitchfork or a staff.  "I'm going in -- wounded will come first, but if I make it to the armed men, I'll confront them," he says to Dara.  "Find Raisa, Carl, or find some cover -- just keep safe, Dara; we need you to keep this link active to keep us ahead of our opponents."


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2004)

"Sorry, but I promise some friend of mine that I would take the tea with them."

On that, Kevin try to find a breach in the circle of guys and pass throught it and start to run away, passing between the houses and turning frequently so they will have difficulty to follow.


----------



## Calinon (May 19, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
*Neutron*
Monica's eyes narrow at Sanjay's shudder and as if to illustrate her anger, she walks over to the crushed car and rips the side mirror off it, looking at her reflection in it.  "Tastes worse than it looks," she says, rubbing her teeth with her fingers to get the blood off.  "Luckily, I can clean up pretty good," she says, taking her gloves off and preening the blood from her face.

"And I don't give a crap if Thunder is pissed off," she says, sauntering along to the front of the car, dragging her claws along the side.  "He put us here, told us to throw our weight around, and we did."  Once in front, she grabs a name plate and rips it from the rail it is on and tosses it to Neutron.  She pulls open the hood, looks under and moments later she rips something from the engine and the alarm shuts off.

The name plate reads "Mr. Falcon."

"Oops," she says, tail twitching.

*Straightjacket, Loki, Johan*
"I think we'll have a chat with Mr. Falcon before we go," Thunder says to Straightjacket.  "Get all the information they have on Split, and confirm what Johan and Loki found out in Arizona."

"No more trouble, right?" Whitefeather asks.

"No," Thunder says.

"Alright.  Miss Methesda, take them to Falcon's office.  I'll go find the weasel myself.  Make sure he sticks to his word," Whitefeather adds.

Stephanie is still standing, pretty much with a stunned expression on her face.  Whitefeather repeates himself before she snaps out of it.  "Oh... oh!  Sure, Chief," she says, trying to get her happy demeanor back.  "Um... just follow me," she says, leading you into the offices.

"Johan, Loki, fill SJ in on what you found out in Arizona," Thunder says, falling in behind you all.  It seems to you that while he's here, he's still deferring the mission to those assigned it.  "Miss Methesda is it?" Thunder asks.  "So you'd be Mr. Methesda's daughter?"

"Um, no.  Neice actually," she says.  Stephanie keeps looking back at Straightjacket.  At first she seems a bit ill at ease, but soon enough she's back to smiling at him.

"Damn, boy," SJ's father says to him.  "You'd think she'd be scared to death after all that."

*China*
*X12*
You head for the docks.  The areas you pass through have some light damage; broken windows and tables and grafitti mostly.  As you enter a main street, an old man is being beaten to the ground by a pair of thugs weilding bats.  Towards the docks, you see a group of four thugs with axes and crowbars, pinning a pair of young girls in an alley.  One young man lays unconscious behind them.  As you slide to a halt in the street, Dara runs into you.

_Oops!_ she says mentally.  _Oh, me and X are by the docks!  We're gonna thump some heads!_ she exclaims through the link.

_You find a frying pan to knock them around with?_ Carl says a bit sarcastically.

_I'll take the four on the left; you take the two over there,_ Dara says with a grin.  The gang members haven't seen you yet.

_Initiatives:  X12 18, Dara 14, Gang Members 7_

_X12 is up_

*Kevin*
_Initiative: Kevin 11 (1HP, 1S, Prone), Gang Members 7_

You make a break for it, running between the two thugs.  Both take a swing at you as you pass and you stumble as something very hard hits the back of your head.  But you manage to break through and run down the street as they give chase.  There is an explosion from the docks and a few moments after, another smaller one from the direction of Master Wen's.

_Attack roll:  21 (hit), 11 (miss)_
_Save:  16(17) [1S, Prone]_

All four gang members give chase, and two tackle you to the ground.  You all go down hard.

_Two thugs charge after you, performing a tackle (trip attack).  The other two do a full move but don't get to you._

_Attack roll (combined): 17 (hit)_
_Opposed roll:  15 (16) Kevin vs 18 for the thugs.  You are prone (and so are they)_

_Kevin is up._

*Raisa*
The goon is struggling to escape but has no chance at all to.  Instead he cops a feel.  Oh, and which way are you going?  Docks, town or after the other goon?


----------



## buzzard (May 19, 2004)

"Stephanie, please lead on. I do hope you're OK. I really didn't expect all this violence. You'll have to tell what I have to do to make it up to you, personally." with that he follows her. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2004)

"We went to the site, where Loki detected an illusion. There was a land-slide, 'caused by Cosmo pulling a shard of the Mole's claw from where had stuck in the wall. Luckily it didn't cause any casualties. We found out that they have a device which is able to track the nanobots used in the stolen containers, but we need to enhance the power of said device before it is of any use to us. The containers themselves were issued by SAP." Of course, we run this by the Johan-translator, resulting in much more attention to detail and more thoroughness.

*OoC:* Can I get knowledge checks on Mr. Falcon and Whitefeather?


----------



## Agamon (May 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Monica's eyes narrow at Sanjay's shudder and as if to illustrate her anger, she walks over to the crushed car and rips the side mirror off it, looking at her reflection in it.  "Tastes worse than it looks," she says, rubbing her teeth with her fingers to get the blood off.  "Luckily, I can clean up pretty good," she says, taking her gloves off and preening the blood from her face.




Neutron combines a look of disgust with a smirk as she mentions the taste.  "Yeah, I'll just take your word on that."



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "And I don't give a crap if Thunder is pissed off," she says, sauntering along to the front of the car, dragging her claws along the side.  "He put us here, told us to throw our weight around, and we did."  Once in front, she grabs a name plate and rips it from the rail it is on and tosses it to Neutron.  She pulls open the hood, looks under and moments later she rips something from the engine and the alarm shuts off.
> 
> The name plate reads "Mr. Falcon."
> 
> "Oops," she says, tail twitching.




Neutron starts to laugh.  "Oh, man, that's great."  He looks around.  "Anything else we can drop on this thing?" he adds with a grin.


----------



## Mule (May 19, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "....." Of course, we run this by the Johan-translator, resulting in much more attention to detail and more thoroughness.



"Yeah, what he said" not needing to add anything to Johan's longwinded, analytical report.


----------



## buzzard (May 19, 2004)

John follows Stephanie while listening to Johan's droning report. His eyes are glazing over as he wonders to himself "Now why exactly did Thunder make me hear the report? It's not like I'm in charge or anything. Must be punishment."

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (May 19, 2004)

*New York - Methesda*
_OOC:  Johan Translator engaged _

*Inside*
Straightjacket's dad smacks him on the back of the head.  "Pay attention, boy.  I know you can draw a line between the fact those thingamabobs the long-winded kid said were headed to SAP and the fact those papers had the same name on 'em.  Connections!"

_SJ gets and succeeds in a simple intelligence check to remember that one. The advantages of having dad around! _

Stephanie practically lights up at your suggestion.  "I'm pretty sure we'll come up with something," she says, latching onto your arm.  It kind of makes you wince, what with your rather large bruising and probably burns on your leg and side.  It also serves to remind you that you got worked over really well.

*Johan*
_OOC:  Sure, knowledge checks it is._

You don't know anything about Falcon, other than he's a lawyer, but Whitefeather is a different story.  If you know your history, albeit North American history isn't your strongest suit, that would be General Daniel Whitefeather.  When war erupted in 2088 and most of the government was destroyed in Washington, he became the defacto leader of the United States as the highest ranking active military officer for the combined Armed Forces.  He's the one that mobilized the army, ordered the invasion of Canada and protected the US interests until a new government was formed.

He was also the scapegoat for the negative actions of the military during that time.  He resigned, with honors, and accepted responsibility for "his actions."  He pretty much vanished from the history books at that point, though rumors abounded that he convinced President Mitchell Redtree to take up office as leader of the NAA.

What convinces you that this is him are the recognizable tatoos, at least to anyone that is a history buff.  However, pictures of him are very few and far between, so it is unlikely most people would recognize him solely by that.  If your knowledge is correct, however, he'd be nearly 80 years old.  And you're pretty sure it's correct.

*Everyone*
Your communicators turn on and Cosmo says, "Thunder, we've got Michelle and Rebound, me, Vince and Anna.  Anyone else to take?"

"Neutron, Monica and Tara can go with you," Thunder responds.  "I'll take Straightjacket and the others once we're done here and meet you at the hospital."

*Neutron*
"What a waste of a flight," Tara says from behind you.  "I guess if I hadn't been looking after Hoppy I wouldn't have missed the fun.  Guess we should maybe get in the plane?" she says looking at the carnage Monica caused and not looking like she understands why.

Monica growls, not at anyone in particular.  "Fine, whatever," she says, walking past the car, but not before popping the front tire on the way by.  "Come on, Sport."


----------



## Agamon (May 19, 2004)

Neutron gives looks at Tara.  "Fun?  Oh, yeah, a real hoot," he says.  

He snickers as Monica slashes the tire.  "Oh, c'mon, that's just mean.  Least I can do is fix his car for him," he says, pointing back at the car and making it look brand new once again...albeit, in a much smaller, toy-sized form.  He shrugs.  "Best I can do, I'm not a mechanic," he says with a smirk as he boards the jet.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2004)

"You are really annoying, you know!"

_Chinese language and a great memory... why I havn't the strength of Raisa when I need it._

Kevin stand up and continue to run. While running, he will look around for something to use as a shield or a weapon (a shield or a weapon would be better), as he sees that 4 against one, he will have hard time to get rid of them without figthing.


----------



## Deva (May 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The goon is struggling to escape but has no chance at all to.  Instead he cops a feel.  Oh, and which way are you going?  Docks, town or after the other goon?





Raisa glances over at the goon, "Don't give me a reason to break you. But since you're the bad guy, I don't need one."  She flicks his ear and will head toward town.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> _Oops!_ she says mentally.  _Oh, me and X are by the docks!  We're gonna thump some heads!_ she exclaims through the link.
> 
> _I'll take the four on the left; you take the two over there,_ Dara says with a grin.  The gang members haven't seen you yet.




_"Alright, Dara.  Don't overdo it, Dara -- I know you're powerful, but be careful,"_ X12 thinks across the link with a bit of hesitation and concern.  _"First sign of trouble, Dara, you pull back and head for me -- we need you to keep this link going, and we'll be better equipped to deal with multiple attackers together than separate if necessary."_


----------



## Calinon (May 20, 2004)

*New York*
*Straightjacket, Johan, Loki*
As Straightjacket, Johan, Loki and Thunder make their way through the offices of Methesda, they see relatively few employees.  The administration staff all in all appears quite small.  Stephanie leads you upstairs to the senior offices and, in particular, an extremely high class area that belongs to Mr. Falcon.  His secretary is there, though you can't see Falcon.  She seems a bit surprised by your appearance, but invites you to sit down.

It's only a few minutes before Falcon appears, followed closely by Whitefeather.  He doesn't seem overly pleased to be in your presence, but invites you into his office.  As he enters he instructs his secretary, Ms. Waters, to pull hard copies of all information on file for Split Company and bring it to him.

"Ms. Methesda," Falcon says.  "I'm sure your uncle would want you tending the phones."

"Oh, right," she says somewhat disappointed.  "I better get downstairs."  She heads off, with a final smile at Straightjacket.

"Let me make this perfectly clear," Falcon starts.  "No information I provide to you can go beyond your hands, for any purpose.  _And_ we'll expect compensation for the damages to our property.  Now, aside from this Split character, what information were you after?" he asks Straightjacket and Thunder.  He seems quite willing to give you information all in all, and with both Whitefeather and Thunder in the room, it's unlikely the information would be false.

Loki... the office has another exit, directly behind Falcon.  It is concealed by what appears to be a holographic generator.

*Neutron, Michelle, Vince*
Once everyone is securely inside the jet, Cosmo jerks it skyward.  You get the distinct impression that vertical take off and landings are not his specialty.  He does get you airborne and blasting off towards the hospital.  Michelle groans as you are approaching the hospital and comes too, albeit groggily.

*Michelle*
Michelle, you feel very ill.  If you've ever got a bad electrical shock, you'll know the feeling.  You're also strapped down to a stretcher, though you see Anna, Neutron, Monica, Dara, Rebound and Tara.  You must be in the EPIC Jet.

Tara sees you wake up and looks down at you.  "Hey, you're awake!  Hate for the doctor to touch your boob while you were asleep," she grins.

*Neutron*
Rebound is pretty bad off as well, as far as injuries go, and Monica is fussing over him, making him obviously embarassed.  "Hey, just... ow!  Watch it, I'm ... ow!  The doctor would... ow!" he exclaims as she dabs at his burns with a damp cloth.

"Hold still, Thumper," she scolds with a laugh.  "You boys sure do complain a lot about little bruises."

Vincent is talking pretty much non-stop to you, pestering you for details and filling you in on what they found in Arizona.  He seems particularly focussed on the doctor that was examining him, and how he might be growing into something scary.

Anna is working on some sort of hand held scanner, reading some plans and drawing some markings on them.  "Yes, I think that would do it," she mutters to herself.

Tara is sitting next to Michelle's stretcher grinning down at her.  In the cockpit, Cosmos shouts back, "We're gonna land shortly.  You better strap in," he adds with a grin.  You think you're really coming in a bit fast if you're going to land...

*China*
*Kevin*
_Initiative: Gang Leader 18, Kevin 11 (1HP, 2S), Nova 10, Gang Members 7_

You disentagle yourself from the bat toting thugs, grabbing at one bat as you get up.  You manage to come away with it and get to your feet and dash a bit away.  The two thugs get up and start to follow, as their unarmed pals dash past them and charge at you.

_Touch attack to grab bat:  15 (hit)_
_Opposed strength check:  Kevin -- 18, Thug 15 -- Kevin has a bat (+3S)_

The two unarmed thugs charge at you, one trying to trip you again with a kick to the ankle and the other leaping up and kicking hard at your head.  You barely manage to get your ankle up and away from one goon when your vision explodes in pain as a heel catches you in the eye.  You stagger back a few feet, reeling from the pain.

_Attack rolls:  Trip -- 8 (miss), Kick -- natural 20 (crit)_
_Save:  17 (fail) [1S]_

The thugs on the ground pick themselves up and move towards you quickly.  The gang leader laughs at your predicament.

_Kevin is up.  Oh, and read below too first _

*X12*
_Initiatives: X12 18, Dara 14, Gang Members 7_

Dara gives you a grin and simply stares at the four men pinning the girls to the wall.  As one, they suddenly collapse, two unconscious and two to their knees clutching their heads.

X12 easily closes with the two other thugs.  Neither notice you approach, and you manage to kick one solidly in the back of the head.  He drops like a brick, his aluminum bat clattering off the road.  

_Attack roll:  18 (hit)_
_Save:  11 (fail) [KO]_

The other thug whirls about surprised, taking a hard swing at you.  He nails you in the ribs, but you barely feel it.

_Attack roll:  19 (hit)_
_Save:  24 (success)_

_X12 is up._

*Raisa*
The thug howls in pain as part of his ear lobe flies away.  He clutches his hand to his ear, but otherwise is certainly not doing that again!

You see Carl fly overhead into town, and see his goal.  A group of about 10 thugs, trying to break into what appears to be the town hall.  They chase and hit anyone who gets too close.

Xi catches up to you, following you towards the scene.  The thugs spot you coming, jeering at you and brandishing their weapons.  Two of them have what appear to be blasters.  Xi slides to a halt and looks down an alleyway, where an old woman is being beaten.

"I shall deal with these," he says, stepping towards them.

*Everyone*
You hear a roar of flames and the sky over Master Wen's lights up as Nova bursts into flame and heads for town.  She streaks at reckless speed towards the docks, and moments later, the flames in the area are gone.  She passes over your heads and as she passes, any flames that are burning go out.  She vanishes behind some buildings in the market area.

*Kevin*
Nova bursts from the sky to land in the square with you.  She is giving off enough heat to char the bricks and crack them at her feet, and make you uncomfortable.  The bat in the one thugs' hand bursts into flame and disintegrates to ash.  "You ok there, Kev?" she asks briefly.

"So you'd be the leader of these punks?" she says cockily.  

The gang leader smirks at her.  "Yeah, what you gonna do 'bout it?"  He changes his stance slightly, preparing for a fight, but seeming oddly unconcerned about who he's facing.

_See Kevin's fight for new initiative orders._


----------



## Mordane76 (May 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The other thug whirls about surprised, taking a hard swing at you.  He nails you in the ribs, but you barely feel it.
> 
> _Attack roll:  19 (hit)_
> _Save:  24 (success)_
> ...




"I am not amused," X12 says, kicking at the thug, aiming for square in the chest.


----------



## Mimic (May 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tara sees you wake up and looks down at you.  "Hey, you're awake!  Hate for the doctor to touch your boob while you were asleep," she grins.




"I didn't go through all this trouble to get semi-naked in front of a hot looking doctor just to sleep through it."  she tells her jokingly.

"What happened? Is everyone ok? Did we get the information we needed?"  she asks her in a more serious tone.


----------



## Agamon (May 21, 2004)

Sanjay nods as Vince explains what happened with his group and gives him the abriged version of what happened to himself and his group.  He ends with, "Dude, I don't think you really can afford to get much more scary."

"Hey, leaderlady, good to see you conscious," he says to Michelle.  "Thunder showed up with the rest of these guys.  He's getting the info right now.  Looks like he knows that chief guy in the suit that zapped you."

"Coz, just 'cause we're going to the hospital, doesn't mean you can crash land the jet..." he says, looking a bit worried out the window.


----------



## Velmont (May 21, 2004)

"Nice to see you Nova, seems your timing is good... Let me introduce you the leader of this small gang, all of the Red Rose Syndicate. Red Rose, let me present you Nova. Did I forgot to tell you that I was here with some friends? You know, you really should have accepted my first offer."

Turning to Nova.

"Any one near or they are at the dock... I would appreciate to learn one or two thing, make myself usefull."


----------



## Elementor (May 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sanjay nods as Vince explains what happened with his group and gives him the abriged version of what happened to himself and his group.  He ends with, "Dude, I don't think you really can afford to get much more scary."




"You say that like I have an option.  It's something in my blood apparently.  I sure hope thats not what Split and those guys were after because I think I have had a good 3 samples taken from me already."

Seeing the ground coming up fast as Cosmo lands, Vince braces himself and mutters, "I really should have flown here myself"


----------



## Mule (May 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Stephanie leads you upstairs to the senior offices and, in particular, an extremely high class area that belongs to Mr. Falcon.
> 
> Loki... the office has another exit, directly behind Falcon.  It is concealed by what appears to be a holographic generator.



"Hey... nice office," exclaims Randall.  Not really listening to Falcon, Randall starts looking around, impressed with the room.  "Wow a holographic generator, I wonder what's behind it's image?"  he says aloud.


----------



## Calinon (May 25, 2004)

*China*
*X12
*_Initiatives: X12 18, Dara 14, Gang Members 7_

X12's straight kick is a surprise to the thug, especially at such close quarters.  He sails backwards, landing heavily on the ground.  The crack of his skull on the pavement is a welcome sound.  He doesn't get up.

_Attack roll:  15 (23) hit!_
_Save:  7 (KO)_

Dara strides up to the stunned thugs, kicking one in the side of the face hard.  He joins two of his comrades on the ground as the final thug grabs for his axe to attack Dara.  He swings wildly, swinging over her head, the axe head imbedding itself deep into the wall beside him.

_Attack roll:  Dara 16 (hit), Thug 15 (miss)_
_Save:  Thug 10 (KO)_

You don't see any more thugs terrorizing citizens nearby, though you spot several fleeing the area back towards the center of town.  Most people that appear injured have superficial injuries at best; bruises, cuts, scrapes and whatnot.

*Kevin*
_Initiative: Gang Leader 18, Carl 14, Raisa 13, Kevin 11 (1HP, 4S), Nova 10 (1S, KO), Gang Members 7_

When you turn your attention to Nova, the gang members leap at you.  Nova shouts a warning just in time, and you swing your bat at one advancing thug, but he blocks it with his own weapon.

_Attack roll:  11 (13) miss_

Nova turns her energy towards two of the other thugs, creating a blazing fire wall between you and them, leaving you with only two goons to deal with for the moment.  And good thing too, as the two thugs trapped on your side of the wall leap forward away from the flames in an all out attempt to put you down!  One kicks hard into your chest, sending you sprawling back and a second delivers an elbow smash to your nose!  You stagger backwards, your visions swimming.

_Attack rolls:  16, 18 (both hits)_
_Saves:  14 (12) [1S, stunned], 18 (16) [1S]_

The gang leader pulls something out of his pocket and tosses it at Nova's feet.  It lands with a metallic ring, then explodes in a puff of white smoke.  Nova's flaming aura immediately goes out and she collapses, covered in frost.

_Attack roll:  24 (hit)_
_Save:  Reflex (fail), Damage (fail, KO)_

"You didn't actually think we didn't know _you_ were here?" he says walking over and kicking her solidly in the cheek.

Carl suddenly walks through the wall of a building directly behind Nova's wall of flames.  You hear a hum and through the firey wall can see both thugs staggering about, clutching their ears in pain.

*Raisa*
You close on the square and can just make out the leather clad biker and Nova's blazing form.  The biker tosses something, and Nova suddenly extinguishes and collapses.  The man strides over and kicks her in the head.

*Raisa, X12*
You both, along with Dara and Xi, hear Carl say through your link, "Someone just iced Nova down!  And Kevin's in a bad situation in the town market!"

_Raisa is up._

*New York - Hospital*
The landing is suitably hard, and kind of off kilter for a moment as Cosmo misses the area he was going for and lands on someone's hovercar.  But the weight of the jet crushes the car down quickly enough.

"Woo hoo!  We didn't explode!" Cosmo exclaims from the pilot's seat.  You cant tell if he's joking or not.

"Never.... flying.... with him... again..." Tara says, staggering towards the ramp, looking very pale.  Anna is sitting in her chair white knuckled as well, with wide eyes and looking perfectly straight ahead.  She's still holding her breath.

A pair of nurses and Dr. Johnson come immediately up the ramp.  "Damnit, Sanchez!  You killed my car!" he says as he comes into the plane.  Looking around the plane and seeing no senior members, he gets a confused look on his face, though he retains enough presence of mind to get the orderlies to help you all off the plane and into emergency.

*New York - Methesda*
Falcon looks surprised for a moment, looking at Loki over his spectacles.  "Yes, well," he says, regaining his composure.  "Mr. Methesda likes his privacy.  That leads to his private quarters, if you'd be kind enough to keep that information to yourself."

_Your sense motives seem to indicate he's telling the truth, and Thunder doesn't question the response either._

The information he had his secretary get is soon brought in, as is the other information you requested.  In regards to Split, it's quite detailed, including shipping dates, addresses, contacts, phone numbers and a list of items purchased.  The information involving South American Pharmaceuticals is less detailed, but does match up the trucks to the company, and gives you a contact number.  It matches up with the contact person that Johan has information on.

"Now, if you'd all just sign these non-disclosure agreements and waiver forms on behalf of yourselves and your team, and if there is nothing else," he says, obviously wanting you gone.


----------



## Agamon (May 25, 2004)

"Holy <censored>, Cosmo, you knew that that licence you found in your Cracker Jacks don't count for anything, right?" Sanjay says, wide eyed as the jet comes to a halt.

He gets out and sees the crushed car.  "Aw, man, not another car.  Sorry, doc, our 'pilot' hasn't got a hang of the whole landing part yet."


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2004)

Kevin shake his head to recover from the hit. He retakes his sense fast enough (HP spend to unstun).

"I know Thunder will blame me for it, but I won't let them go away easy like this." he tells to himself, and touch Nova.

OOC: Kevin use extra effort to increase his powers by 2 (except if I need to gain an extra: expended power to mimic Nova's power, in that case, I go for the extra. Kevin should knows it as he blast half the football field while he was mimicking her powers.)

If he his successfull (Mean he don't get KO because of the backlash...), he light up his energy field and fire at the boss (try NOT to be a fireball, so he doesn't harm innocent, if it can only be afireball, he explode it over the boss head, trying to include only him. If he can hit other members without harming inocent, go for it too.)


----------



## Mordane76 (May 25, 2004)

_"We'll need Nova to clean up these guys and break their assault here,"_ X12 projects to the link.  _"Dara and I will head towards the market -- try and clear as much of a straight path to Nova as possible, so I can get to her and bring her around.  The villagers here are okay save for some scrapes and bruises -- nothing a little water and soap won't fix."_


----------



## Mimic (May 25, 2004)

Some of us are banged up enough Cosmo, thanks though. Michelle mutters in response to the hard landing.


----------



## Mule (May 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> ["Now, if you'd all just sign these non-disclosure agreements and waiver forms on behalf of yourselves and your team,



Loki will follow Thunder and do what he does.


----------



## Calinon (May 27, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin, Raisa, Carl
*_Initiative: Gang Leader 18, Carl 14 (2L, Disabled), Raisa 13, Kevin 11 (2HP, 5S, KO), Nova 10 (1L, 1S, dying), Gang Members 7_

Kevin shakes his head clear of the cobwebs and turns to run to Nova.  As he does, both men facing him move to stop him, but are waved off by the gang leader.  He has a large smirk on his face.

_OOC:  Sense motive check failed.  You don't know why he doesn't want them to stop you.  Also, your wisdom check failed badly, or you'd know what a horrendous idea this is.  Remember when someone told you to never mimic her powers?_

Kevin touches the frost covered Nova.  He immediately bursts into flame, his clothes and all belongings incinerating moments before he clutches his head and collapses.  He falls next to Nova and acrid smell of burning flesh fills the square as his energy field burns the powerless woman. 

_Backlash save:  2 (4) vs DC 17 [KO]_

_Well, you are unconscious, but you have her powers at rank 8.  However, it is unlikely you will want to keep those, being you have a permanent flaming energy field._
_Fire control +8 (flaws: energy blast area only, full power only; extra: energy field [flaw: permanent; extra: protection; extra: immunities], flight, energy shapes [extra: animate object [flaw: dragon only]]; stunt: drain energy)_​A thug bursts into the market, running right up to the leader.  "Boss!  There are mutants at the old man's place!  They attacked us!" he stops, seeing the carnage and his face splits into a grin.  As Raisa bursts in, he points at her.  "That's the witch that attacked us!"

"Alright boys!" he shouts, climbing on his bike again.  "We've done enough today and the boss-lady will want to know about this!  Grab up anyone who needs help, mount up and lets ride!" he exclaims into his helmet.  You see a small radio tranceiver attached to it.  He turns to Raisa.

"You messed with the Red Rose Syndicate, girl.  You and that old man will pay for that.  But not today.  Consider this," he says, gesturing at the carnage around you, "just a taste of what's to come."  With those words he fires up his bike and squeals out of the square.

Carl quite literally burst through the flaming wall, grabbing Nova and pulling her away from Kevin.  He gets her about fifteen feet away and collapses, overcome by burns himself.  His jacket is flaming on his back.  Raisa runs over and rolls him over to put him out as the leader and other thugs start up their bikes and ride off.

*X12, Dara*
As you and Dara run towards the center of town, you meet up with Xi who joins you.  As one, you all stagger as you hear Carl mentally scream in pain, an image of flames and a charred Nova flashing briefly into your head.  Raisa urges you to hurry to the square urgently.  You also hear the gang leader threatening Raisa, relayed mentally.  You see and hear motorcycles screaming about town and notice the gang members picking up the few wounded they have before the head for the main road out of town.

It's only thirty seconds before you reach the marketplace, and you see a very bad scene.  Kevin is lying on the ground, encompassed by a flaming energy field.  A cart near him is engulfed in flames and the building by the cart has flames licking up the back wall.  With how close the buildings are, and the wood used in their construction, it won't be long before other buildings start on fire.  A firey wall is just disappating near the middle of the square.  Nearby, Nova and Carl lay.  

Carl is smoking and has some serious burns on his face and hands.  Raisa is still patting a fire out on his clothes and his chest is rising and falling weakly as he coughs.  Nova is naked, her skin blistered and charred.  She's not moving at all.

*New York - Hospital*
"Hey, I didn't see you spending any time in the simulator," Cosmo shoots back.  "I've just started VTL training.  I think I'm doing pretty good," he says with a cocky grin.

You are all taken into the emergency room to get patched up, though Cosmo and Anna stay in the jet.  Doctor Johnson works for a long time with each of the injured.  You come to the realization that while his powers are definitely more user friendly than X12, his powers are far inferior to X's.  However, they are just as effective in the long run.

*Michelle*
Tara sits with Michelle while she's treated.  "I think you need to learn to dodge attacks," she says with a grin.

"I'll second that," the doctor says as he presses his hand painfully to a serious electrical burn on her shoulder.

_OOC:  It will take 5 minutes per hit for him to heal, so you'll be here a fair while._

*Neutron*
Monica is cuddled up to Neutron pretty much the entire time in the hospital.  "Hope you still have some energy there, sport," she purrs, still in hybrid form.  Your stomach rumbles loudly.  "Maybe food first, hmmm?  Oh!" she suddenly exclaims.  "I better go check on thumper.  Be back shortly," she says with a feline grin, prancing towards Rebound's exam room.

*Vincent*
You are in a hospital and don't need to be treated!  Will wonders never cease!

*New York - Methesda*
*Johan, Loki, Straightjacket*
After fifteen minutes of signing forms, you have your information and are on your way.  Another thirty minutes later finds you with the rest of the team in the emergency of Bush Memorial Hospital.  Straightjacket is quickly ushered in to see the doctor.  The rest of you are left to your own devices.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 27, 2004)

"Dara and Xi, move that cart away from the buildings please and try to contain anything that just caught fire," X12 says.

"Raisa, Carl and Nova are very seriously injured -- I'll need you to carry me back to Master Wen afterwards, please, but please help Xi and Dara control the fire."

_OOC: Medicine Check on Nova -- she's not moving, but I want to make sure she's breathing.  If she's not, then I'll focus on her first, as Carl is still at least breathing.  If I have to focus on her, I'll spend a HP to stay up long enough to heal Carl after I heal her.

If she's breathing, then I'll simply use Extra Effort to boost Healing, and then touch them both at the same time, similar to the guards in apartment building._


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> Tara sits with Michelle while she's treated.  "I think you need to learn to dodge attacks," she says with a grin.
> 
> "I'll second that," the doctor says as he presses his hand painfully to a serious electrical burn on her shoulder.




"I got to learn to shoot first and ask questions later." She says wincing slightly. "I hope Thunder can salvage the mission."


----------



## Calinon (May 27, 2004)

*China*
*X12*
_OOC:  Medicine check of 18 is successful._

You check Nova over and pale as you detect no pulse, no breathing, no signs of life at all.  Your empathic healing does nothing.  She's dead.  Your mind flashes back to your regeneration testing in your flashback, and your experience with Vincent at the pool and you wonder if you could possibly push your powers the way you did with Vincent.  But you have no memories of whether or not you've ever brought anyone back from death, nor do you have any idea what it would do to you.

*New York*
*Michelle*
"If I know my brother, everything is under control.  He's talking with that Johan boy in the hall," Doctor Johnson says as his powers knit the skin back together.  "I think you are lucky to be alive," he says, moving behind you and pressing both hands to your back and side.  The pain is intense enough for you to yelp in pain.  "Oh, just wait," he says seriously.  "It's going to hurt a lot more shortly."

And it does as his healing knits skin and muscle and possibly some cracks in your ribs very slowly together.

"Oh god," Tara says, watching and paling as the healing works.  "I think I'm gonna barf."


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

Kevin will spent a HP to recover from his KO. If he wake up, he fly away and start to extenguish every fire he sees. As soon as it is done, he fly after the Red Rose goons and shot them as soon as he has way to blast them without harming innocent.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *China*
> *X12*
> _OOC:  Medicine check of 18 is successful._
> 
> You check Nova over and pale as you detect no pulse, no breathing, no signs of life at all.  Your empathic healing does nothing.  She's dead.  Your mind flashes back to your regeneration testing in your flashback, and your experience with Vincent at the pool and you wonder if you could possibly push your powers the way you did with Vincent.  But you have no memories of whether or not you've ever brought anyone back from death, nor do you have any idea what it would do to you.




"Let's hope it's not yet your time, Nova," X12 says, and tries to reach down inside for whatever he can muster.

_OOC: I'll attempt it.  To even be possibly successful, I expect it will require both Extra Effort and an HP -- one to shift my "extra" off the Regrowth to my Resurrection, and one to boost my Healing up to get a fair chance at making it.  If I boost my Healing to 8 and shift the Extra to Resurrection, I should be able to get Ressurection +16, meaning I'll still need a 14 on the roll to revive her.  Otherwise, maybe I can spend my 5 pts plus 1 of the extra ones I have left to bring my Healing from 6 to 9, and then use Extra Effort to apply the extra from my Regrowth to my Resurrection temporarily to attempt to revive... those 5 pts push us up to PL 9, ya know... _


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh god," Tara says, watching and paling as the healing works.  "I think I'm gonna barf."




Her knuckles white from gripping the arms of the chair as she tries to mentally ignore the pain coursing through her body.

"Join the... the club." She gasps as several tears slip down her cheeks. "God that hurts." She cries out barely able to withstand the pain


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2004)

Johan starts going through the papers they received.


----------



## Agamon (May 28, 2004)

Sanjay smiles at Monica.  "Food, yeah, of course.  Maybe a bit of sleep tonight wouldn't hurt, too," he says with a grin.  Watching her bounce off, he shakes his head.  _"What a mother hen,"_ he thinks, sitting back and relaxing as he awaits the doctor.


----------



## Calinon (May 28, 2004)

*China*
*X12*
_OOC:  I know all about PL9, and of course you don't get your points until the end of the issue.  Bahaha._

You focus your energies to try to duplicate the strength of your regenerative powers.  It makes you very sick to your stomach.  Then, you exert yourself further to, you hope, strengthen your healing powers.  Taking a steadying breath, you reach out and place your hands on Nova's head and stomach.

And everything goes black.

_OOC:  Extra effort to affect your extra of ressurrection in the same manner of your regeneration and a hero point to negate fatigue.  Extra effort again to push your powers, and a hero point to negate fatigue.  Finally, a healing power check... 13(29).  Last hero point to re-roll is a 17(33).  Though you don't know it, you have been struck completely powerless by the effort and are unconscious._

*Kevin*
_OOC:  HP spent to make a recovery check.  Result is 19(20) and you groggily wake up._

You sit up with a gasp and groggily notice a lot of things.  You are naked and on fire, your flames having cracked and melted a large area of cobblestones.  It appears you've set a good deal of the marketplace on fire.  Raisa and Xi are trying to fight the flames but having no success as the wood buildings have ignited.  Carl lays unconscious on the ground, severe burns on his face and hands.  Nova and X12 lay next to each other, unmoving.  While X12 appears unhurt, Nova's skin is blackened and blistered, her hair is burned away and you can't tell if she's alive.

Struggling to your feet, you stand in a puddle of molten rock and try to quell the flames by drawing them into yourself.  It takes several minutes to affect all the flames in the area, but finally, you manage to stop the fires in the town square.

Dara is kneeling next to Carl, staring intently up in the direction of Master Wen's Academy.

_OOC:  Still going after the biker gang?
_


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> OOC:  Still going after the biker gang?




Sure, he will give a try to catch them up. They said they were of the Red Rose Syndicat, too much bad memories awoke in Kevin's head without having him to at least try to give a clear message to Mia...

Kevin will try to fly and find them. He will fly high enough so thrown weapon will not reach him (something between 50-100 feet high). If he can find them, he will fire at them.


----------



## Calinon (May 29, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
Leaving Nova dead in the street and X12 and Carl in horrible condition, Kevin flies off after the biker gang after the fires are out.  The gang has easily a five minute head start and are long gone up the road, a distant dust cloud some four or five miles ahead the only clue to where they went.  Worse yet, your speed is nowhere near that of the powerful motorcycles.  After about thirty minutes of chasing them, you have lost so much distance that you can only barely make out the dust cloud.

You start entering a very hilly region and come upon a stepped farming community.  The town is similar to the fishing village Master Wen's academy is at.  And outside a large structure in the middle of town, around which a town market sits, are parked about fifty motorcyles.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

Being about 150 feets above the market, Kevin shout:

"Get out of your hole! I have a message for your boss, Mia Toan. I need you to deliver it!"

While he speaks, the fames around him are growing  and slowly, it shape itself into a dragon.

OOC: Animation, if I can use it...


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
Townsfolk everywhere start screaming and running at the sight of the burning person summoning a giant dragon of flame.  The dragon is about forty feet in size, wreathed in flame, and flaps its wings, hovering in place.

Nobody comes out of the structure at the center of the square, nor do they answer you.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

"I said get out of your hole, Red Rose!" Kevin shout.

Can he identify some motorcycle of the goons that was at Wen's fishing village? If he can, I will command my dragon to destroy them. If he can't, well he start to destroy any motorcycle.


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

*China*
*Kevin*
You only see running farmers and townsfolk for a few minutes, then the streets are deserted but as you make your dragon go towards the motorcycles, dozens of gang members come out of the building, each with a squirming hostage.  They form protective wall around most of the bikes, keeping between you, the dragon and the motorcyles.  Other gang members come out, standing close behind them, protected by the human shields.  Nearly all of them pull out blasters and blaster rifles.  

A larger man that you recognize the gang leader exits the building, holding a small child in his arms who is wailing.  To his left and right walk a pair of bikers dressed like him.  One is male, one is female, and each holding a crying child in one arm.  They start lifting off the ground, flying slowly at you and your dragon.  Energy circles around their free arms.

"One on fifty!  I like our odds!" shouts the gang leader up at you.  "Did you actually kill Nova, or just disfigure her forever?" he yells up with a laugh.  "Even I wasn't going to finish her off!  Oh, and just remember, every time you throw fire at us, you're throwing it at these townspeople in your way!  Get him!"

You see the pulses of dozens of blasters and the two flying mutants start flying full speed towards you.

_Initiatives will be, in the next issue:_

_Male Lieutenant 21, Female Lieutenant 21, Kevin 16, Gang leader 7, Gang Members 5_


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

*Epilogue*

*Shanghai*
Mia Toan sat bored in her lavishly decorated appartment. The man on the table in front of the television had stopped twitching long ago. She idly threw another dagger into his corpse as she watched a satellite news feed from the NAA. The phone rang and she picked it up.

"Ten? Who gave you permission to call me here," she said angrily, already considering ways to kill the annoying gang leader. But as he spoke, she found herself intrigued. "You are certain?" she asked. "Introduced himself?" she laughed. "Killed Nova? Splendid!" She paused. "Describe them," she said, then smiled as she listened. "Oh yes, alive most certainly. You've done well, Ten. I will be at your hideout soon," she said, hanging up the phone.

"Kevin York. You're alive and have come to me. And you brought me so many of your troublesome friends. I will thank you," she said, stabbing another dagger viciously into the corpse on her table before her. "Before I finish what I started in New York."

*Somewhere in South America…*
“Are you sure this is something we should have our hands in, Mole?”

“We are mercenaries, Anithos, and we are getting paid. What part of that didn’t you understand when you signed on,” comes the rumbling reply. The Mole poked his head out from the back of one of the three huge armored vehicles and fixed Anithos with a squinty stare. “Aren’t you enjoying foiling some of the finest security systems in the world?” he asked with a twitch of his nose.

“That was before the whole plan started unfolding. I could appreciate the theft of the vehicles.”

“And meeting those young women, I’m sure,” laughs Flick as she sits atop the truck the Mole was in.

“Yes, well,” Anithos responds with a cough. “I could even appreciate stealing something from a secure location like Lockheed.”

“Stellar use of illusions there,” Aerin says, sitting on a bench nearby.

“Why thank you,” Anithos says flatly. “But it doesn’t take a genius to add cryogenic containers, highly defensible transportation and the fact we are breaking in to a chemical and biological research lab together and come up with a bad scenario.”

“Not bad for us,” the Mole grumbles. “Profitable for us.”

“At what cost? Do you even know what it is we’re stealing? Do you have any idea what it could be used for?”

“No. And I don’t really care,” the Mole says, stepping out of the back of the vehicle. “But if you don’t want play a role in this, you’re free to go. I’ll deposit your pay in your account.”

“What!?” Aerin and Flick say in unison, with confusion.

“And if I talk to someone about this?”

“You won’t,” the Mole chuckles.

“So I can just go,” Anithos says suspiciously.

The Mole lets out a great sigh. “Yes.” As Anithos turns and he adds, “I can completely understand. You likely couldn’t pull off a robbery of this magnitude.” Anithos stops. “I mean the security is second to none in SAP’s facilities. Nobody likes to take on a system they know they can’t beat.” Anithos clutched his hands into fists. “I suppose,” the Mole says calmly, “your reputation is a bit overblown.”

Anithos spins around, “Now just wait a damn minute! I can beat any security system in the world, defeat any camera, and break into any vault…”

“Prove it,” the Mole interrupts.

Anithos’ face twitches as the Mole’s play on his ego works like a charm. Angered, he stalks across the room and into the adjoining sleeping quarters, slamming the door behind him.

*Somewhere in New York…*
“Is it completed, doctor?” the shadowed man asks a middle-aged woman in a lab coat.

“Based on the data Ghost provided from Afifi’s lab, this agent should pass all examinations. It will, for all appearances, be the Anaconda virus, though it is actually harmless,” she replies.

“Until he adds his mutagentic agent to the mix,” the man in shadows says with a grin.

“When that happens,” the woman says with an equally cold smile, “the virus will become deadly to humans without the mutant gene. All you need to do is swap the canisters.”

“Excellent work, doctor.”

“I have some bad news, however,” she adds. “I tested the samples that mercenary recovered for us. None of them have the Omega gene.”

“Unfortunate and unexpected,” the man calmly pondered. “Perhaps I misread the flames,” he says with a pause. “It is of no matter,” he says finally. “Mason,” he called to nobody. From a nearby wall, a man of stone disengaged himself from the stonework of the wall. “You and Ghost, take the doctor’s canisters. Make sure they are swapped with the real virus before it reaches Afifi.”

“And if those EPIC brats interfere?” the stone man asks.

“Since they are of no further use to us, eliminate them.”

The stone man lets out a grating chuckle, rubbing his hands together in anticipation.

End of Issue 4
Link to Issue 5


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

"What? You kill her!" The image of Nova burning come back. "You kill her..." that time there was no conviction in his voice. Seeing the two lieutenant, Kevin sees he have no chance. "Tell Mia the next time she is in my path, I'll take care of her, for good." shouts Kevin, try to get an intimidating voice, which obviously doesn't come out well. At that, he fly away (Extra Effort: Gain Super-Flight, spend HP to not become fatigued, if didn't spend a HP on some save.) to Wen's Academy.

OOC: Raise all roll against resist power at 15 for the use of HP, 10 for damage roll (I have protection at 8, right?).


----------

